# Allison Transmission Questions



## AllisonMan

Hi there. I have worked on Allison Transmissions for 27 years. If you have any questions, please post and I will check back once a week and try to answer them all. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## herbneffie

Allison Transmission Questions

Hey AllisonMan, I own a 2000 Safari w/CAT 330
and Allison 3060 World trans. The fluid/filter was changed at 5k by dealer. Is the next f/f change due at 25k or 30k? I want to do the change myself. Can I use after market filters or should I
use Allison filters? Don't want to mess up my
warranty. I prefer to stick with Dextron III.
The trans temp runs at normal and below and the
fluid is clear, clean and has no burnt odor after
16k miles. The trans shifts smoothly, however I
get some violent downshifts when using the pac brake unless I engage the pac at below 35mph.
Downshifts are sometimes harsh at other times without using the pac, usually in stop and go
situations. Any advice on servicing and operation
of the 3060 trans will be appreciated.


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello herbneffie,
Your next fluid change would be at two years or 23,000 miles whichever comes first since with Dexron III they lowered the interval to 18,000 miles from 25,000.I recommend Allison filters just from experience. I have seen some aftermarkets collapse and totally burn up the transmission. Have you considered synthetic Transynd? It costs double a normal Dexron service, but you have no time limits and can go 50,000 miles and just have the filters changed and an oil sample done. The fluid will not need to be changed until the oil sample comes back saying it needs changing. This usually means only one oil change for the life of your motorhome as long as you do the samples and filter only changes at every 50,000. It really is cost effective in the long run. I have seen a truck with 190,000 miles and original transynd, come back with ok readings (but the customer changed anyway, he figured he got his moneys worth)
As far as the harsh engaugement of downshifts while your exhaust brake is on, does it preselect 2nd or 4th? If it preselects 2nd when you let off the throttle, you should take it to your nearest Allison Distributor and have it set to 4th preselect. (I do it for free but I cannot say about other distributors) This takes about 5-10 minutes if you know where your DDL (computer plug) is. If it already preselects 4th, we can opt to change to 5th but not recomended at all because 5th is overdrive and you will pick up speed if you do not watch your speedometer. 
Downshifts during exhaust brake function always seem a little harsher due to a higher calibrated shift. Stop and go harshness around town, try hitting the mode button. That should solve that problem.
I hope this answers your questions.


----------



## herbneffie

Allison Transmission Questions

AllisonMan, thanks much for your advice. I will 
contact the Allison Dealer in Ocala FL for some price 
quotes on the service and 4th preselect change.
Glad you are aboard the forum for expert advice.
Regards, herbneffie


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello again herbnellie,
First off, thank you. I was also curious about service intervals because Allison changes them all the time. I went to work today and get my service letter from Allison. Here are  exact Allison service intervals.
Dexron III: 25,000 miles or 12 months.(I told you different last night sorry so your service should be at 30,000 miles)Filters are the same intervals.
Transynde synthetic:Fluid 150,000 miles or 48 months and the filters 75,000 or 36 months.We suggest having an oil sample every 2 years with synthetic.
I hope this does not confuse you but it is hard to keep track with all the different models and oils nowdays.
Again thank you for your kind words and I enjoy solving questions, it is a challenge sometimes but I know all the Allison engineers in Indy and if I don't know the answer, I will find out! Have a great day.


----------



## herbneffie

Allison Transmission Questions

AllisonMan, thanks for the re-post information.
Looks like Transynde is the best way to go.
Thanks again,  herbneffie


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

herbnellie,
If you ever travel to the NW (Portland area Allison Dist), please stop in and say hello. Allisonman


----------



## herbneffie

Allison Transmission Questions

AllisonMan, thanks for your invite to Oregon, same 
offer from here, just fire me an e-mail to let me
know you are coming. Hope you didn't mind me sending
IU Fan to you, we are both members on another forum.
Thanks for your help.
herbneffie


----------



## Butch

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison Man,  I have to jump in here now with a question.  How is reprogramming from 2nd preselect to 4th preselect going to enable the transmission to downshift with less "harsh engagement"???  Once this reprogramming has been accomplished, the operator will have to manually select lower gears for down shifting thereby negating a very useful function of the exhaust brake...is this not correct???  My particular unit is set for 2nd as preselect and while it does down shift to 5th then on to the next lower gear as speed / RPM permits, it is sometimes harsh depending on what was done at the service.  BUT, the transmission seems to eventually get back to my style of driving and stay in that mode until the next time.....(I would personally prefer this shift pattern with 2nd preselect as it gives me one less thing to contend with)


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello Butch,
I agree that your coach may be set-up for you correctly, but you are in the minority. I get around 5 reprograms to 4th a month and I have yet to get a negative response. When my customers come in for a service, I like to take them on a test drive with me to explain the functions of the shift tower and pre-select differences. I do have some that like the 2nd preselect and that is totally ok. The customers satisfaction is what is important to me. The problem lies that if you do have rough shifts, you cannot choose a higher gear than 2nd, but if you have a 4th preselect, you do have the option to select a lower gear but 4th does a very good job of braking your coach. As long as you are happy Butch, that is all that matters. IU Fan and herbnellie were not pleased with the performance with 2nd preselect, I am only giving them an option to try. I am sure they will be very happy. Different coaches have different differential gears which usually is the reason for one customer being happy with 2nd and another with 4th. I hope this answers your question Butch. As I do to every question or comment, I invite you to stop in any time if you are in the Portlad, OR Allison distributer area. Have a great day.


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

herbnellie,
I welcome any questions and enjoy being challenged with any questions regarding Allison. Please, spread the word. This is fun. Have a great day!


----------



## eron

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello Allison Man,

I'm live in Portland and have been wondering where to take my trans work. If it is OK on this list how about a co. name and address or an e-mail addres?

Thanks Ron


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello Ron,
Pacific Detroit Diesel Allison is the distributer for the Portland area with branches in Ridgefield, WA, Coburg - Redmond and Medford, OR, Kent and Spokane, WA, we also have branches in Alaska and Hawaii. There are no other distributers and only DSU and Brattain are dealers only at an oil change level not full service. I welcome you to call. I cannot give out any more information because I enjoy being here answering questions and advertising may lead one to be banned from a site. I hope you choose the distributer (hint, hint) we work on all phases of your motorhome. We will service engine, transmission and chassis work which is hard to find a company with our experience to work on all three in one shop. Even if you choose the dealers, if you live in the area, please stop by for a quick tour of our brand new state of the art facility in Ridgefield,WA. Detroit and Allison have named it the "Garage Ma Hall"  Thank you and have a great day Ron!


----------



## krenzkes

Allison Transmission Questions

AllisonMan, I'm purchasing a Fleetwood Discovery which of course has a allison trany.  Do you know of any distributors in the St. Louis, MO area that services allison.


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello Krenzkes,
I have a book at work that I can get that information for you on Monday. If you have a Detroit Diesel Distributer in the area, they are usually Allison also. Check back on Monday and I will have it posted around 8 pacific.Thank you and Have a Great Day!


----------



## Starship

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison man, had my tranny serviced (1st one on 3000mh, at 6,000mi) last Sept. 
Switched to synthetic at the service rep suggestion. This was all done at the Ridgefield WA (Just a few miles across the river from Portland, for those not familiar with the area). Great service, good information. 
Loved it when I asked to buy an extra gallon of oil (so I would have one with me just in case). Service guy picked one up while we were walking out to rig, said I could pay for everything on the way out. Opened the door to coach and sitting on the entry steps was a gallon of synthetic. We both had to laugh. 
Garage Ma Hall is pretty accurate, what a great facility.


----------



## eron

Allison Transmission Questions

Hllo Allison Man,

I have a 95  MD-3060 with 70,000  miles on it which I bought used. I am about to change the oil and filters and have heard Allison has a synthetic oil out now. Should I use this oil in this unit?

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello Krenskes,
I looked up the local distributer and it would be Clarke Detroit Diesel Allison in St, Loiuse MO telephone 314 429-2131. I hope they can take care of your needs. Some shops do not want to work on motorhomes for some reason, it is our bread and butter. Good luck and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello Eron,
You can't go wrong with Castrol Transynde (the only Allison authorized synthetic) It keeps temps down approx 20 degrees but I see your concern of milage. It is expensive that would be my only concern, but you should get 150,000 miles out of that transmission if you take care of it. Thanks and have a great day.


----------



## krenzkes

Allison Transmission Questions

Thanks for taking the time to look the St. Louis address and phone number up allisonman.


----------



## cobra54

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison Man,

I just bought a 1986 Diplomat by Executive (now Monarch).  It has a 454 / 400.  I noticed that an Allison 4 speed was available as on option and am curious as to whether it would be like an "overdrive" unit or one that gave me more grunt (don't need more..).  What model would it have been?  The p-30 chassis is an 85, the motorhome an 86.  Are they still available?  New/used?  Expensive?  Just curious about what I can do to lower rpm when driving over 55.  Vehicle weighs 16000 and as near as I can research has a gross vehicle tow rate of 19000.

Thanks.


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Cobra54,
I think I understand your question. If you have an 85 or 86 coach, the option would have been the Allison AT545. If you have not replaced your transmission yet, I would say you made the right decision. The combo of Allison AT545 married with a GMC454 was not the best of marriages. Your top gear ratio is 1:1 on the AT545.      This transmission does not have a lockup feature like the bigger Allison or even the replacement of the AT, that being the LCT 1000, 2000 or 2400. These are all electronic and do have the lock-up feature which would help with high rpm down the road. Unfortunatly you cannot buy these transmissions yet for re-gearing.So I would say, enjoy the setup you have now, it has been good all these years. Sometimes change can be a big headache. I hope this answers your questions. Thank you and have a great day!


----------



## cobra54

Allison Transmission Questions

Thank you AllisonMan.  Yea, I'll stay with what I have - I just thought...you know, the other grass IS always greener.  Appreciate your insight.
Greg


----------



## denny

Allison Transmission Questions

Hey Allison Man,

I have a 3500 Chevy 4x4 with a duramax and of course the allison tranny.  I also have a 2500 with the 8100 Vartec and the allison.  The 2500 will really slow you down if you just tap the brake.  The tranny cuts in and you'd have to add fuel going down hill to keep going.  The 3500 with the duramax doesn't seem to work that way.  Do I have a problem?


----------



## Ken Powell

Allison Transmission Questions

My local Allison dealer told me not to use synthetic (sic) oil, stay wit Dex. III in my 95 MD3060 any comment????


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello Denny,
The one thing that comes to mind is that your engine ECM may be giving a signal to the Allison for an exhaust brake. If it is, the transmission will be fooled thru J1939 communication interface into thinking "you want exhaust brakes" and thru autodetect of your transmission, it downshifts to lower preselected gear everytime you let off the throttle. I hope this is it. Please keep me informed as to what your local GMC dealer finds out. I would contact your local Allison dealer to find out which GMC dealer in the area is best trained to diagnose your Allison. I know around the Portland/Vancouver area, there is only one dealer I would take a pickup to. The others are car dealers and only started working on Allisons 2 years ago which is not enough training.Have you logged on to allisontransmission.com and looked at pickups "most asked questions?" This may also have an answer. I also have to ask a question, Have you put bigger tires on either truck? If you have, this may be the problem. Not the fault of Allison but GM for only having one calibration for all pickups and if you change tire size, it really messes up shifts and eventually will fail transmission premature. Thanks for the question and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Ken Powell,
I kind of agree with your dealer. If I had a 95 and never had a problem, I ask "Is it worth the expense of transynde?" You may have very low miles, then I would consider it but if you are up around 50,000, I would stick with the dexron III. My reasoning is if you use Dexron, you have to have the fluid changed every 2 years or 18,0000 miles whichever is first. This would give you a chance to have your transmission checked out for any problems. Remember, Allison came out with the World Transmission in 92 so a 95 still has had many updates to it, thus keep driving it the way you have been since you have not had a problem yet but having a 95, I would feel better giving you advise to stick with 2 year Dexron services.Thanks and Have a great day!


----------



## Ken Powell

Allison Transmission Questions

Thanks for the info.


----------



## ByronK

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi AllisonMan;  

Did I understand you to say you folks will do all the required maintenance on motor homes?  I have a '91 Dynasty which is due for its 80,000 maintenance.  That amounts to just about everything that needs to be done is scheduled to be done bumper to bumper.  Can you give me a ball park figure of cost to perform all this work? 

Cummins C6AT8.3 with an Allison 5 speed I believe.


----------



## n8rt

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello Allison Man, 
I have a 03 Kountry Star, purchased April 2003 have 1300 miles on it at this time! Configured with an Freightliner XC Chassis, 330 Cat 3126E Engine, and 3000MH Allsion transmission!

I read the owners manual and it says to change the 2 filters no matter what fluid at 5,000 miles or 200 hours, Filters are the Main and the Aux/Lube!
I read on the Allison web site that I only have to change One Filter!
What do you think!

Also I have called Newmar, and Allison, and no one can tell me what type of fluid is in the transmission? I do not have a sticker on the tranny dip stick either!

I have not been able to get in touch with Freightliner yet to see if they can solve my mystery!
Since the type of fluid, dictates the future Servicing for the transmission I need to know exactly what I have!
thanks for your thoughts!
Rob
03 KS DP


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello ByronK,
Thank you for inquiring about our services here in Ridgefield, WA Pacific Detroit Diesel Allison. 
Yes we do service everything under the coach body (engine, Allison transmissions, brakes, etc). The engine is easier to give a price on. For motorhomes we run a special price of $195 which includes oil, filters, fuel filters, 34 point chassis inspection (brakes, leaks, differential, coolant level and condition, etc.)advising you after we inpect if problems are seen. We check air filter and advise if needs replacement.
Without knowing which transmission you have, I will give you prices of an MT643, MT653 at $270.83 and for the bigger HT (I would think you have the MT 643 or 644)is $243.21. We test drive your vehicle and advise on any work if needed. We remove oil and pan, check your trimmer springs, make any adjustments if needed, clean internal screen, assemble, fill with new DexronIII oil, flush cooler and check for leaks. We do have synthetic oil but I would advise Dexron with the amount of milage on your vehicle has done very well with the regular Dexron fluid, this also is way less expensive.
If you have any questions, please give us a call at 1-800-452-0776 and ask for the Allison department. I look forward to meeting you. Thank you and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello n8rt,
This is about the most confusing question that comes up time after time. We here at the Ridgefield, WA branch agree with the Allison website and follow their guidlines of only changing the main filter at the first 5,000 miles. 
As far as what oil the OEM has installed at the factory, I go by if the dipstick has either a tag for Transynde or at least a red wire tie attached to it (the tags do come off but not the ties)I say it has transynde (synthetic). If there is no tag or red wire tie, I say it is regular Dexron III.
I suggest if you put synthitic in to have a sample done every 2 years. If you stick with the DexronIII you should be good untill 23,000 miles or 2 years whichever comes first.
Thank you and have a great day!


----------



## bondo3

Allison Transmission Questions

AllisonMan....I have decided to change my transmission fluid to the new TranSynd.  I have purchased a five gallon bucket of TranSynd and the 2 filters necessary to make the change.  I have a 2000 Discovery with a Cummins 300 and the MD3060 tranny.  Is there a web site where I can find instructions for changing the tranny fluid?  I understand that the tranny casing is aluminum and that the filter bolts must be torqued so as not to damage the casing.  I need to know what that torque spec is.  Thanks.... :laugh:


----------



## galliano

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Allison Man. I noticed your invite to Portland Oregon. I live in Vancouver WA. and just purchased a used  1997 Holiday Endeavor with a 6 speed Allison and a 275 Cat on Freightliner chassis. 
Being the unit just turned 30k and I have had no contact with the previous owner (bought from a dealer)I feel I should have a service done. Where would you recommend I have it serviced and what do I expect in costs. Thanks for any help to a real novice newbie. Bruno Galliano galliano@141.com 360-896-9749 :8ball:


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello bondo3,
If you purchased genuine Allison filters, there are very good instructions inside the filter kit including torque specifications. The only thing it does not cover is how to flush your system to get maximum transyde inside. What you do is after you have done the filter change and added oil, you have two cooler hoses going into the transmission, one either with an arrow pointing into the trans or saying "from cooler. Disconnect this hose and get a 5 gallon bucket. Have someone with the parking brake set and in nuetral, while you are holding the hose, start the vehicle then shut off right away to make sure the vehicle shuts down. Then have them start up again and oil will come out of the hose into the bucket. Watch the oil and you will see it turn from brownish to red. At this point, remove about another 1/2 gallon then yell to "SHUT OFF" so your person starting the vehicle shuts it off. This flushes the Dexron out of both the Torque converter and the cooler which is what you want to do when installing Transynde.
Thank you for the question and if I can help further, please call 1-800-452-0776 and ask for the Allison department. Have a great day!


----------



## bondo3

Allison Transmission Questions

Thanks for the info, AllisonMan.  I opened the filter kit, and the torque specs were listed in the materials just as you said.  Unfortunately, I did not get back to this forum before making the change and I did not get your tips on flushing the system before buttoning everything up a starting her up.  Guess I will have to change the tranny fluid again after my next 25,000 miles.....sure was looking forward to that extended interval.  One more thing, I noticed some very small particles of shiney metal in the bottom of my drain pan after disposing of the old fluid.  Is this normal, or should I have the tranny checked for excessive wear?   Thanks for being here....you are doing us and your company a great service....bondo3


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello again bondo3,
No, metal particles are not normal. I usually go with the idea that if it is more than a teaspoon, then have it checked. If this was the first service, it may explain the particles. Was the bucket clean or could it have had previous metal in it? If you were having any internal problems though, I would believe you would have logged a code sometime. Is there excessive slipping in any gear? If you have extended warranty, it would be a good idea to have checked out right away, but if you just had minute particles and the explanation could be maybe this was the first oil change. Allison wants the initial change of the main filter done at 5,000 miles for this reason but I know you are the second owner and it is almost impossible to know. I do not want to scare you, I really do not think you have much to worry about but I have not seen the oil either. Lets hope your bucket may have been contaminated. There is a screen in the valve body module that is a tell-all. It holds almost all of the debris from any internal problem and this project I would not try on your own. My opinion is if it is just a few particles, don't worry but if you thought it was excessive, by all means it is better to have checked out now than when you are on a nice relaxing vacation.
Thank you for the kind words, I love showing all the comments to the president of my company, he can't believe I do this on my own time and is very pleased. I really enjoy it. Please stop in if you are in the Vancouver WA area. Have a great day!


----------



## lump-dog

Allison Transmission Questions

I'm looking at a 92 diesel pusher with an Allison 5-speed, is this the "World" transmission?  The service records are incomplete, and the coach has around 100K miles on it.  It seems to run out just fine, but was just curious what a rough estimate on the cost of a rebuild in your area, let's say?  How 'bout a replacement?  Just wondering what the worst case scenario might be.....

thanks in advance!


----------



## Ken Powell

Allison Transmission Questions

Did a fluid change this weekend and used the electronic measure on the console.  Code flashed ol-95 indicateing sensor failure.  Is this item easy to change and could this problem be that I have not run my rig and heateed up the fluid??


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi there lump-dog,
92 was the first year the world transmission came out.Does it have a pushbutton shift tower, a shift selector or does it have a toggle switch? If it is a pushbutton more than likely it is a MD3060 and one this early, Allison will not except for a core so it would be on a time and materials basis. A newer serial number has a wire harness coming out of the case instead of a harness from the chassis attatching with a rectangle connector like the early transmissions have.
You may have an MT654, MT653 which is not common to motorhomes. Are you sure it is a 5 speed or does it make 4 shifts? You might have an MT643 that shifts 4 times but 1 is what we call lockup.
You can tell the model by looking at the tag on the right side of the transmission just above the VB module or pan splitline.
Please give me a call once you have looked at the tag and I can give you our exchange prices. We do have our own factory authorized rebuild facility right here in Vancouver, WA (not our location but very near)called North Trends/ Pacific DDA.My direct number is  360 887-7556 Thanks and have a great day.


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi there Ken Powell,
Yes it should be done by authorized Allison mechanic because the whole valve body module needs removal to replace the temp sensor or repair the wiring that may have rubbed thru the insulation. 
If it were as simple as not warmed up, there would be a flash of OL70 on your display. I hope you still have warranty. This takes approx 4-5 hours to do but the parts are not that bad. If I can help any more, please call me at 360 887-7556 my direct line at Pacific Detroint Diesel Allison. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## rbraucht

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi allisonman,
 My hat is off to you for being an Allison man. Before I retired I was a Cat man. In my career I did one Allison out of a 50 Terex rock truck. When I got it torn down I couldn't believe all those pieces would go back into that case.
 Anyway, I have been reading your posts and it sort of looks like the average life expectancy of a MD-3060 is 150,000 miles. Is that right? My motorhome has 140,000 so that makes me a little nervous. What is the predominant failure? Is there usually a warning so a guy can limp home or is he dead in the water 500 miles from Nowhere?
 My rig has developed the same problem that several of the folks on here have that is harsh downshifts. It makes no difference what mode it is in. I installed the exhaust brake myself about 9 years ago and the guy at Pacific in Anchorage told me not to have the Ecu programed for downshift pre-select. He told me to try it as I might like it and I did. I just use the toggle switch to control it because the throttle micro switch never worked right in real cold tempatures as the throttle cable is 40 feet long and runs outside. I have always been happy turning on the switch when I needed it and not having a pre-selected gear worked fine too.
 It always had a little harshness downsifting from 5th to 4th and it seems like I remember in my rapidly diminishing memory that there was a service bullitan years ago on this. I did my usual nothing about it as it wasnt to bad but now it is. It also bangs into gear on an upshift if I turn off the exhaust brake and let it roll down a hill with just a tad bit of throttle
 I am through Portland twice a year as I am an Alaska snowbird.My motorhome is a 1993. Do you have rebuilds available?


----------



## rbraucht

Allison Transmission Questions

Allisonman, I did the diagnostic check and what I get is: D then 1 followed by a 2 and 1 followed by a 1 and 2. wassat mean? thanks


----------



## wingnut46

Allison Transmission Questions

Thanks AllisonMan--you da man!  

My service manual says 25k or 50k for xmsn service depending on short or long schedule.  No where did it mention or did I receive from Chevy a 5k initial service interval.  I am getting ready for intial service at 25k.
1)Do I have a potential problem?
2)Is this worth pursuing with GM? (lack of notification etc?)
3)Do I need to remove/clean the screen in the pan or is the spin on filter good enough?
4)Where is the fill point for this trny in this application?
5)Can a firmware flash be undone (return to orig flash)

Thanks for the answers all.

W


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi there rbraught,
I am also the AllisonMan you asked this question on adifferent post. Man this keeps me busy but I really enjoy it.With the code 21 12, your throttle position sensor is either disconnected or the linkage is worn out. Sometimes the cotter pin just comes out. Check to see if the cable is just sitting next to your throttle cable.The good Ol' Boys from Pacific can help you but I bet it is just disconnected or the pin it goes over is worn out. You probably have a "service light on your tower too.
That transmission you tore down is the easy model, now with electronics, valve bodies, computers you almost have to be  rocket scientist to keep up with all the models and updates. I appreciate your comments. I also went into a little more detail on my other post so check that one also.
Being a 93, there Allison will not take the core (too many updates but we can rebuild yours on a time and materials basis unless the solenoids are the very first vintage then we'll talk LOL)but don't worry, 150,000 is great but I have seen even garbage trucks with the same transmission go 250,000.The TPS linkage is installed by the OEM and I see this problem all the time so I believe yours will shift fine after repairs.
 You must really be enjoying some wonderful trips. Please stop by on your way past and take me with you! LOL 
 Thank you and have a great day. Pacific DDA 360 887-7400 Ridgefield, WA


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hey there wingnut,
Yes you should have done a service initially at 5k but the dealer don't tell you does he? Look in the Allison booklet they gave you or the owners manual. No problem, if asked just always say "yes I serviced it myself at 5k" so act as if this is the second service. We never require proof so I don't see a problem.
Yes remove the pan but the filter is ok as it is. It only gets replaced at overhaul. You can use the same gasket over since it is metal over rubber and torque the bolts to 20 ft lbs.
Then change the external filter, add oil (3 1/2 gallons) and flush if possible by removing the cooler return line marked on case with arrow pointing towards trans (special tool needed)and have someone start while hose is pointed to bucket. You will see when the oil comes out clean then remove about 1-2 qts more. The oil really pumps out of this trans fast. Your transmission oil dipstick-filltube is on passenger side by the firewall,
Nothing can be done with the software programing on a GMC or Chev pickup truck. There is only one calibration unfortunatly. I wish GMC would come up with one that would work with bigger tires but as of now, if you put bigger tires on, it voids warranty and possible failure of transmission.
Thanks for the question and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi wingnut,
No problem with warranty and GMC, just tell them you did change it at 5000.You do need to drop the pan and remove the oil, no need to do anything to the filter. Re-install pan with original gasket (re-usable) and torque to 20 ft lbs. Change the external filter and make sure the magnet gets taken off old filter and put on new one.Add oil and flush cooler if possible by removing cooler return and putting in a bucket, then flush until clean oil comes out of hose.You trans dipstick-filltube is on passenger side by the firewall way in back.Sorry you cannot change a thing with the TCM calibration it voids all GMC warranty, Sorry I was not too detailed but my computer is actin up. If you have any more questions, please post and I hope this thing works LOL. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## rbraucht

Allison Transmission Questions

Hey Allisonman ,Thank you for replying to my post.
 Unfortunatly, The problem isn't in the throttle position cable. I checked it and the pin ,all ok. On mine, if the cotter pin falls out or the linkage pin wears plumb out and breaks, there is a spring (must be in the tranny ) that holds it in the idle position. This happened to me once about halfway through Yukon Territory on one of my many trips north. The transmission would not upshift and I was gleefully looking forward to the next thousand miles or so in first gear. Must have been a subliminal message from God or maybe George Burns that made me push the mode button. It shifted great even without the cable then.
 Any other thoughts about the 21 and 12 codes I get.
 Really appreciate your help.


----------



## wingnut46

Allison Transmission Questions

Thanks AllisonMan.  Excellent information that I will PRINT and SAVE.


----------



## BobW

Allison Transmission Questions

I'm a do it myself kind of  guy, and a Yankee. Can't I do these changes myself, both the trany and the engine oil? It seems to me that all I need is the correct filters and oil and I'm done and saving money. Looking back, the last owner (97Monaco Winsor) paid $733.00 for changing the oils. Seems high to me.  :bleh:


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello rbraught,
the TPS is spring loaded but if you remove the cotter pin and it doesn't spring back something is wrong with the tps. It should spring back about 1/2" when you remove the pin.The only other thing would be someone moved the bracket that holds the cable and moved it too far forward, this will give code 21 12 and even tho you can move the bracket, you need to have someone with the software re-calibrate the tps.
The reason it shifted great with the mode button on is because that lowers the shift point to like you were at 80% throttle, not the 100% that a failed tps will give for a signal. Is it disconnected? There is a connector that plugs into the tps but I bet the adjustment is off or tps is no good.
If you talk toGod or George Burns again, could you ask him for a new Dodge Viper for me? Thanks for the question and I hope this resolves your problem. Have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Bob W,
WOW he got taken. We just came out with specials for Transynde synthetic for a lil over $400 and our complete engine service and 34 point chassis inspection is only $195. I guess with tax we are close but he must have put in synthetic. Is there a tag on your dipstick? If so no need to change transmission just have an oil sample done every 2 years until sample comes back bad and tell you to change. For this price it had to be synthetic and most of that cost is the oil. In bulk it cost 40 a gallon and thats why so high.The cost of a Dexron service is half the price.
As far as the engine goes, yes you can probably do that yourself too but careful if you lose the prime in the engine.
Im sure if you are mechanically inclined so if you are sure, go for it (you can always call me with questions but all of the transmission instructions are in the filter package if you have a world transmission)
Thank you Bob and have a great day!


----------



## BobW

Allison Transmission Questions

 :bleh:  You said " As far as the engine goes, yes you can probably do the oil change yourself, but careful if you lose the prime in the engine." Just what does that mean? I've never heard of that before. And if I do loose the prime, then what?
Thanks


----------



## Armstrong

Allison Transmission Questions

Mr. AllisonMan, two months ago I purchased a Chevrolet 2500HD with the Duramax and Allison Transmission.  Within the past three weeks I have noticed an intermittent problem.  The truck sits for about 10 to 11 hours during the day.  Within one second after starting the engine I hear a dull thump and the truck moves like someone has hit you from the rear.  The first time I actually looked to see if someone had hit me.  This has happened three time.  It is like a valve is stuck and when it releases, the fluid is immediately pumped through the system and you have movement.  Over the July 4th weekend, the truck did not move for three days. On the fourth morning I started the vehicle to go to work.  I placed the transmission in reverse and with my foot off the brake, it did not move for a few seconds, then slowly it started to back up.  This time it acted like all the fluid was in the pan, and it had to pump it through the system before I could move.  When the truck had less than 1000 miles on it I remember the solid feel as it locked up when selecting reverse or drive.  I now have 2000 miles on the truck and it acts as if it eases into gear.   After you get moving everything appears fine.  I checked the fluid level and it is within limits.  The local dealer said they have no idea as to the problem and there are no service bulletins concerning my situation.  Can you help?  Thank you in advance for any assistance in this matter.


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi BobW,
Didn't mean to scare you LOL. I meant the fuel filters. If you change them, make sure you fill with fuel before install. If you get air into the system you "lose prime". Just make sure when you fire up your engine after installing new fuel filters, that you keep the rpms up for about 20 seconds, this should allow fuel to fill up air pockets and run smoothly. This is why I change fuel or oil filters one at a time because you have to make sure your fuel system is back in order before you rev the engine at startup. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## n/a1

Allison Transmission Questions

Hey Mr. Allison man - Just the guy I needed to check with...
We are considering the purchase of a '94 Damon 29.5' Challenger MH with 190Cummins / Allison 4 spd, 63k miles. GVW 16,000; Front GAWR 6,000, Rear GAWR 10,000; Spartan chassis.

1st Question: The previous owner had an exhaust brake installed. Further research has led me to believe that an exhaust brake will not work with the Allison 4 spd. Despite 2 medical degrees, I am not educated enough about transmissions et al to explain the exact details why, etc. I don't understand why anyone would install something that didn't work (?) - but know that you will be "the man" who can 'splain it to me. I do believe that I understand how the exhaust brake should work on the engine, just not how the transmission is involved.

2nd Question:
The previous owner (same gentleman) replaced the rear end with a Dana 331. Supposedly, this ratio provides a slight bump in gas mileage as well as speed. Comments? I also assume that the change in rear ratio would alter the coach's ability to pull a small car (specifically 2,600lbs). We would like to occasionally pull our Toyota. Seems to me that the change would decrease payload capability, but I would prefer a professional opinion.

3rd Question: I have also been warned to "steer clear" of any product with the 4 speed transmission; seems that the engine can be altered to increase hp beyond the abilities of the transmission, and that the transmission is 'a great limitation.' These comments, however, are usually made by people who wish to drive 70mph while towing a full size SUV, it seems to me. We usually drive significantly slower.

All of the above are requested to aid in our decision making; the price is attractive, but I don't want to end up with something that I can't get rid of/nobody wants after a few years. Normal depreciation is enough!

Many thanks for any assist that you may be able to offer.

John Scarbrough


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello Armstrong,
Hmmmm this is a tuff one. Has anyone looked to see if your linkage is in adjustment or even connected? This is a problem that definatly needs attention before someone gets hurt. What state do you live in and I will try to find the nearest, best location for you to take your truck to? Most GMC dealers do not know enough about the Allison and unfortunatly they are the ones that have to do warranty work until warranty runs out, but there are heavy GMC truck dealers and they are most familiar with the Allison. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello tursiopsfl,
(1) first off I believe you may have an AT545 or a MT643. You can look at the tag on the right side of the transmission and it will tell you the model number. An AT545 does not have a lockup torque converter meaning your transmission is hydralic controled not manual locked to the engine, thus, no holdback. You can use an exhaust brake in a MT643 because there is "converter lock-up" once you reach 3rd gear. An exhaust brake holds you back with exhaust backpressure in the engine and if that is hydralic, no holdback.
(2) Boy you sure should be able to get some road speed with that but I agree, take off should be tough. I do not understand why people do that because the vehicle is engineered engine-trans-diff to all match up. All I can say is that if your take off is ok, you might be lucky but I would definatly install a temp gauge and watch it especially if it is an AT545. I am sure you must have felt safe when you test drove this and yes you should get great mileage.
(3) 4 speed Allisons a great but where we get a bad rap is when people alter their original engineered coach and modify with either more engine hsp or like in your case, the differential gearing. If you have a local Allison distibutor I would call them and ask if they would test drive it before you bought it and either give a thumbs up or down. If you do not know of a local distributor, write me back and I will find one if you leave your location. I can't speak for any other distributor but I would test drive for free and check it out.
These were all great questions and I admire you for asking them before you bought this vehicle. I usually see the customer after the purchase when they aren't in such a good mood because something broke. I hope everything goes well and you can get on the road with your new RV purchase. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## Armstrong

Allison Transmission Questions

Mr. AllisonMan:
I haven't been anywhere because the dealer stated they were not aware of a service bulletin and didn't have a clue.  Reference the linkage, would this cause and intermittent problem?  I drove approximately 400 miles over the weekend and everything worked great.  As long as you keep moving, there is no problem.  You requested my location, it is Jackson, TN.  We have the following dealers in town:  Freightliner, Kenworth, Mack and International.  The yellow page listing for International advertises service for Allison.  I read your response to JimT back in April concerning loss of pump prime where you referenced an Allison Service Letter SIL 29-1k2k-02 concerning a lube regulator spring and a new converter relief valve spring.  As you think on the matter, is it possible for me to check anything or remove and replace anything exterior to the transmission?  
Thank you for your willingness to help!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Armstrong,
Yes I would definatly look into that SIL. I will look for the nearest good dealer or distributer in your area tomorrow since I have that at work. Check tomorrow or Thursday. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi there Armstrong,
Sorry it took me so long but it has been a busy week. I would call Clarke Detroit Diesel Allison in Memphis @ 901 396-7320. They will not be able to work on your pick-up but may be able to tell you which GMC dealer in your area. There is another option which is General Truck Sales & Service Inc. in Memphis @ 901 345-3270. General seems to be the big GMC dealer in Memphis and they do have authorization to do Allison maintenance. If you have a problem and the dealer does not know about the Service Information Letter, have them call me @ Pacific DDA 360 887-7400 and ask for Rick F in the Allison shop. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## Armstrong

Allison Transmission Questions

Mr. AllisonMan
Thank you again for your time, knowledge and willingness to help.  As soon as I can I will make contact with the folks in Memphis.  Best regards and keep up the good work.


----------



## 02AlliMax

Allison Transmission Questions

AllisonMan,  I would like to get some information from you about where to take my truck for service. I have had "NO" problems with my trans at all, well, I have a momentary surge when cold and coming to a stop sign while doing a "California Stop" it seems to slip and then surge forward. It only does it the first stop of the day and works GREAT the rest of the time. Now back to the initial question...I live halfway between San Francisco and Sacramento and I would like to have a contact if I ever need one. I purchased a "Deep Pan" from Stewart/Stevinson in Sacramento but, I dont know if they would do any service. If you have time Please supply me with a contact.
Thanks....


----------



## Capt Bill

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello AllisonMan

I just came home this week with my first DP/Allison powered motorhome; an '02 Winnebago Horizon, which has the 3000 MH transmission. There are 22,000 miles on the rig, and I am not sure about the service history. I drove the motorhome about 1200 miles, and everything seems fine, except possibly the shifts may be a little harsh, but I really don't know, as I have nothing to compare to. I do know that in some city driving they were.

I really appreciate you and this forum, and would like to do business with your company, but Portland is a little far. So I would like to hear from you on 1.) recommended distributor to perform routine service & system check, and 2.) obtain the necessary filters, etc to  do my own. Can these be purchased from you, or would you suggest another source for filters and Transynd? Any advice to a newbie on driving with this trans? Thanks so much.


----------



## rscholtes

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison Man: Have a 2003 Winnebago Adventurer 35U Workhorse Chassis with Allison 1000. Want to replace the filter at 5000 miles but am having defficulty finding out if it was delivered with Dextron or TranSynd. Checked with Winnebago, Workhorse and Allison. Took delivery in May 2003 and understand all Allisons after March 2003 had the preliminary fill with TranSynd but am not certain if it was later topped off with Dextron. Since I will only lose a quart or two when changing the filter at 5000 miles would it be okay to go with TranSynd and then refill it all with TranSynd when the time for change comes? Thanks


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi 02AlliMax,
I will check out a distributer in your area tomorrow. Its been really busy here so I have not been able to repond sooner. So, please keep looking and I will get a shop for you. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Capt Bill,
Try hitting your mode buton when you are in town. When you are in town going from light to light, you step down farther on the throttle pedal and this raises the shiftpoints. By hitting the mode button, your shift points lower a bit when you are over 80% throttle.This also helps when climbing hills. 
Changing filters is easy. All the instructions come in an Allison filter kit. If you have any questions during your filter change, please call me at 360 887-7556 and hopefully i can get right back to you if I do not answer right away. The one part that might need explaing is flushing your cooler. See some of my last posts for those instructions or give me a call.
Thank you and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi rscholtes,
This is always a hard one to answer. If I get an LCT in and am not sure what kind of fluid it has, I look at the dipstick. There should be a plastic Transynde tag on it or a red wire tie that used to have one attatched to it. If neither is there, I assume it has regular DexronIII.The OEM usually opts for the cheaper fluid.
Thanks for the question and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hey again Alli,
I do not know the area well but I looked up the area codes and found San Leandro to be close to the San Fran - Oakland area. Sierra Detroit Diesel Allison is the Allison distributer in that region. They should be able to provide you with the best dealer for you to take your pickup to. Their number is 510 635-8991. I hope this helps and if they do not want to help, please let me know. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Capt,
Penn Detroit Diesel Allison is the closest distributer to you but they are in Philly. Thats the problem with living in the wonderful area that you do, not too many services LOL. Their number is 215 335-0500.You also have a choice of a closer dealer. The best one in your area would be I.G. Burton & Co. Inc. They are in Milford. Their number is 800 876-3041 and they should have parts if you choose to do on your own. They are not a full op dealer only maintenance. Have a great day!


----------



## Capt Bill

Allison Transmission Questions

AllisonMAn,

Thanks for the quick reply and good information. I've read all the posts you have made, and will re-read again before changing filters. I appreciate the offer to call you, and will do just that as soon as I have all the materials needed for the job. You're a great asset to this forum.


----------



## kcklein

Allison Transmission Questions

I am new to this forum.  I posted a new topic but did not use the reply function.  My post is shown as Approved fluids.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## kcklein

Allison Transmission Questions

I wanted to install a oil temperature sender in my 1000 series 5 speed Allison transmission but to my dismay I was informed that there is no provision for a temperature sender on this transmission. Why isn't this provided for us that want to monitor the oil temp?


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Capt Bill,
I tried returning your call but only got an answering machine. I am on vacation (WOOOOEEEEEEEE) Mon Tues and Wed so Thursday would be a good day to get a hold of me or ask question here and I may get answer to you sooner since I'm a busy forman and cannot get to answer phone messages until later. Thank you for your kind words I really appreciate them! Have a Great Day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi kcklein,

You can put a "T" Allison fitting in your to cooler port and install a temp gauge. If you have a pick-up. you will have to replace the whole cooler hose and fittings to acomplish this. I will look up the "T" part number when I get back to work on Thursday. None of the Allison new World or LCT have a provision for a sender. It would make my life easier. I will bring this up at our yearly meeting in Reno whenever that will be. I have not been informed yet.Thank you for the question and have a great day!


----------



## Capt Bill

Allison Transmission Questions

AllisonMan,

Thanks for returning my call, and wish I had been there to take it. I call after you get back from vacation. Enjoy your time off.


----------



## kcklein

Allison Transmission Questions

Thanks for your post.  www.allisontransmission.com has a web site which has a listing of all the approved C4 transmission fluids that can be used.  It is titled "C4 Approved Fluids List, Allison Transmission Division, General Motors Corp - after you get into the web site click Service - click Approved C4 fluids - click Download C4 approved fluids list.  Amsoil approval number is C4-17071192, Mobil approval number is C4-21132295.   Question:  can these oils be used in my 1000 series allison transmission?  If not this list is a little bit misleading.  Ken


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi kcklein,
Yes they are on this list as a C4 fluid equivelent to DexronIII. I misunderstood you. I thought you were saying that Amsoil is an approved synthetic oil. Sorry for the misunderstanding and have a great day!


----------



## shrek58

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Allison Man,

 I'm about to move from my gas rig to a diesel pusher for the first time. Could you tell me if there is any real noticable difference between the CAT 7.2L 330h.p. and the CAT 5.9L 300h.p. both with Allison 6 speed? I intend to either tow a mid size suv or a trailer with my 2 Harleys.
 Thanks!


----------



## galliano

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison Man. I had my 1997 Holiday Rambler DP on a freightliner Chassis serviced at your facility in Ridgfield in July 03. It is rated at 275HP. You reprogrammed my 3060 and also put the recommended synthetic fluid in it. Everything is operating fine. I just discovered from Cat that there is a software upgrade to the Engine that raises the torque from 800fp to 860fp and bumps the horsepower up 25 to 300hp. My question is will my 30606 speed allison stand the increased torque? Any help appreciated or from any RVer that has had this done. Thanks Bruno Galliano


----------



## galliano

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison Man Correction on my above post. It is a 3060 tranny


----------



## galliano

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison Man Correction on my above post. It is a 3060 tranny


----------



## william phelps

Allison Transmission Questions

quote:_Originally posted by AllisonMan_

Hi there. I have worked on Allison Transmissions for 27 years. If you have any questions, please post and I will check back once a week and try to answer them all. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## galliano

Allison Transmission Questions

William. I will post the same question to you I have 1997 Holiday Rambler DP on a freightliner Chassis. It is rated at 275HP.  I just discovered from Cat that there is a software upgrade to the Engine that raises the torque from 800fp to 860fp and bumps the horsepower up 25 to 300hp. My question is will my 3060 speed allison stand the increased torque? Any help appreciated or from any RVer that has had this done. Thanks Bruno Galliano


----------



## william phelps

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello Allison Man! I recently purchased a cummins 230 hp and a allison world transmission out of a burned Dynasty motorhome. My plans are
                  to install the engine and trans into a 28 ft airstream motorhome. Unfortunenately the computor and wiring were burned up. The dynasty was a
                  93 and it looks like the trans is a wtec 11 with the rectangular plug on the case. I have heard there were a lot of leaking problems with the plug.
                  The trans and engine have under 50,000 mile. I will need a trans computer and wiring. the engine is not computerized. How should I proceed.
                  Thanks for being here!! William


----------



## eagle1

Allison Transmission Questions

AllisonMan
Well did the code thing, and came up with a D1 2423 even when cold. I also added a quart of fluid, and the lo went away. I tried to clear the 2423 with the mode button, but it came back. Any ideas? Thanks for al your help
Eagle1 Go to Top of Page


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Shrek 58,
Are the cost differences a concern? Horsepower is misleading, torque is what you should look at. The Allison transmission is engineered for each engine and as far as performance, either is a good choice. When these moterhomes came out with the MD way back in 93, the engines were only 185 horsepower and there are still many of them out there. You must be looking at the MD3000MH and it is rated for 400 hsp @1200 ft lbs.so you will be happy with whichever you choose, its just the bragging rights around the campfire (LOL)
Thank you and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi again galliano,
Sorry to say your MD3060 is only rated for 285 hsp @ 800 ft lbs torque. The new MD3000MH is rated higher at 400 hsp @ 1200 ft lbs. Sorry to say it would not be advisable to bump yours up. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi William,
It will be hard to figure out which ECU calibration you would need. Can you still read the label on the ECU? Wiring is also an OEM item but in Hillsboro Oregon the is a company that will make up harnesses for you. They are Hillam Custom Control Inc. @ (503) 693-8574. I will look back soon to see if your label was ok. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Eagle 1,
I think wire 147 (ECU terminal T27) is shorted to ground. This is usually inside the valve body module and the wire rubs against the internal seperator plate, shorts to ground, and thus pegs the temp into a false oil hot situation. You will need to have repaired by a good Allison dealer or distributor. Make sure they look real close at the wire by the seperator plate sometimes very hard to see but it will be there. Should be around a 5 to 6 hour job. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## shrek58

Allison Transmission Questions


Allison Man,

Thanks for your reply. Yes, cost is an issue. My concern was for pulling torque & not necessarily hp. I was willing to ante up for a large difference in torque, but if only a moderate difference my budget works better for the 300. Thanks for your time and advice !


----------



## william phelps

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Al; You have got to figure out how to charge for this service. We are obviously a larger crowd than you realized and you may soon have to quit your day job just to keep up. Anyway, as for the old computer for my allison it was burned so bad we could not even identify it as the right box. I have located a new W-2 box that we are fairly sure is what I need. I have all the numbers off of it and I was going to contact allison with the numbers and see if we could identify what it was built for. The guy is a little proud of it though I think he said $700.00. Is there a way I can contact allison with the numbers and they can tell me what it was built for? The other question was the rectanglar plug in. Do they all leak? I found a place in Canada that supposedly builds a lot of wiring harneses for allison. When I contacted them they said no problem. What about the life expectancy of this transmission? It has 47000 miles on it and it was in a 24000 pound coach that pulled a jeep behind it. The oil had been changed to the good stuff and it certainly does not smell burnt. Thank you for your advice in advance! Oh I have another question on the general board under the caption "AT545 and 321 gears"


----------



## Hancock

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello AllisonMan,  I have a MD3060 and my cruise isn't working.  I've been troubleshooting this with help from King Cruise.  I'm thinking it is the Allison Speed sensor.  Can you tell me how to check it, where it's at, etc?  Any recommendations are appreciated.  Thanks AndyH.


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi William,
Give me the numbers and I can run it on my computer at work and let you know all the details, or if you have a fax, I can send you all the information. All I need is the CIN# and it should start with OB, OC, OD or 0E.
The square connectors do not leak, it is the old style dipstick plug. There are two holes, one on each side of the trans. one has your dipstick, the other a plug. If you have a plug with a 13mm head on it, yes it will leak. You will have to get a plug and seal from a dealer or distributor. The part numbers are 29530328 for the plug and 29507823 for the seal. 
That will be $300 please! JUST KIDDING LOL. My reward is helping Allison customers (also I do get to see a few MH come to our shop) Thank you and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Hancock,
If it is the output speed sensor you are refering to, your speedometer runs with this signal so I do not believe this would be the problem. Also these are sensitive sensors and any glitch would throw a code and you would fail to a preselected gear or not be able to put in gear. Is there any throttle signal? (TPS) Can you do me a favor and check codes with your tower. Just turn key to ignition, press both arrows at the same time once or twice a(until d then 1 is displayed. If there are two -- after d1, then you have no codes. I am suspecting you may have a code d1 21 12. Please let me know your findings. Have a great day!


----------



## william phelps

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison man you are worth your weight in gold. I have had guys try to sell me a new trans case to get rid of the rectangular plug in. As for the dip stick plug, this transmission has two dipsticks one long one and one short one. Now for the CIN numbers. the number he gave me over the phone started with a 08 but that must mean he mis read it and it is a 0B any way the cin number he gave me was 08004GC024C. Thanks so much for your service.


----------



## galliano

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison Man. Why at the Allison site does it list the MD3060 for special service such as fire trucks etc or special service rated up to 962foot lbs of torque? Thanks again Bruno Galliano


----------



## galliano

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison Man. Why at the Allison site does it list the MD3060 for special service such as fire trucks etc or special service rated up to 962foot lbs of torque? Thanks again Bruno Galliano


----------



## galliano

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison Man. Why at the Allison site does it list the MD3060 for special service such as fire trucks etc or special service rated up to 962foot lbs of torque? Thanks again Bruno Galliano


----------



## Hancock

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi AllisonMan,  Well the tower codes are... 1st push(7 0, O L, - -), 2nd push (D 1, - -). And, the speedometer does work so this "shadetree" mechanic (that's me) must be headed in the wrong direction.  The cruise works in the "fast idle" mode but will not ingage and hold on the road.  If I manually hold "engage/accel", it will engage, but continue to accel until I release then it drops out again?  Any ideas?  I'm headed towards Portland in Oct and if you feel your firm knows these "King" cruise controls, I would like to stop and let you service the engine, chassis, tranny and fix the cruise?  I've attempted to have the cruise fixed at Freightliner dealers, but they won't take it with the understanding of a diagnoisis and estimate after one hour.  At $100 an hour, I can't affort to let them troubleshoot for 4 hours or more   .


----------



## chevy81allison

Allison Transmission Questions

Dear AllisonMan,
I have 35" tires on my chevy 2500HD and cannot find any info on how to correctly recalibrate my speedo and TCM. Am I stuck with regearing my truck?


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hey chevy,

Sorry to say there are no calibrations except what comes with the truck. Besides your speedometer calibration being off, this also throws off output speed to your transmission computer (TCM). At the last Allison regional meeting I went to, even though an Allison dealer cannot touch an LCT in a pickup until the warranty runs out unless it a service, they were very convincing to NOT put any bigger tires on your pick-up. It has a VERY high potential to ruin the transmission. I am sorry the dealer did not tell you this when you bought the truck.What it does is throw off the calculated output speed, making the transmission shift at the wrong time and torque time. I still hope you have a Great Day! (I sure wish there was a new calibration. Our president of my company really wants them too)


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi again william,
Sorry I have not had a chance to look up this CIN. It is correct the older WTEC II started with 0800.(My service writer is on vacation and man I'm busy LOL) I will try for Friday if not Monday for sure. Thank you and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Bruno,
The different ratings are because in the calibrations, they cut back torque in the calibrations. This is why an MD3000MH can handle 400 hsp. Thanks Bruno and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Hancock,
Sorry to say we are not up on the Kingcruise system. The only thing I can tell you is that I have gone on a few service calls where the Kingcruise is the problem. Did you get a book or number to call for Kingcruise? They were very helpful when I called. They took me through the troubleshooting procedures step by step. On the other hand, we would love for you to come to our facility even if we do not do the service on your motorhome. I think you will be impressed with us here at Pacific DDA in Ridgefield, WA. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## chevy81allison

Allison Transmission Questions

Thank you AllisonMan.  At this point the tires are on and I will not be changing them.  Currently shifts seem to be fine.  I should probably watch the tranny temp though huh?  I am currently talking to a company that says they can adjust the parameters for my 35"'s but we shall see.  If I don't care about a void warranty, can someone do the recalibration for me?  Also, wouldn't regearing to an equivilant ratio solve my problem?
Thank you,
chevy81allison


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello Mr. Phelps,
Here is what your ECU is calibrated for.
6 speed
shifts @ 2500 rpm (meaning your engine must turn at least 2650 for this calibration to work)
Set up for TPS not for an electronic engine
and this calibration is out odf a utility truck or refuse.
It is setup for exhaust brakes if you need.Preselect is set for 2.
Hopefully this is the info you needed. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Chevy,
Let me know what you come up with. As for recalibrating, I would have to request one from Allison and they do not let us touch pickup trucks unless warranty is out. Also as far as I know, there are no calibrations yet, but I would hope someones working on it because I'm sure  there a a bunch of people who would love to put big tires on their rigs. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## chzgil

Allison Transmission Questions

Allisonman
My freightliner dealer told me their was no reason to change the main filter at 6,000 miles just wait until I am ready for a fluid and filter change. He says Allison can give no reason for the filter change and he feels it's unnecessary.
What do you think ??
Thanks
Charles


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi chzgil,
Wow, please dont believe what the Freightliner dealer told you. The reason for the filter change is when this transmission is assembled, of course debris from installing snaprings, debris from freshly made hoses (rubber), and what about the cooler? This is the reasoning behind the 5,000 mile service (filter change only). Also Allison requires it to maintain your warranty, so I would try another Allison dealer or better yet, the local distributor for your area.Thanks for the question and have a great day!


----------



## RobtS

Allison Transmission Questions






Allison man---My coach runs and shifts normally until I am on the road for 30-90 minutes. Then it starts downshifting from overdrive to 4th and back up to O.D. very erratically. My only solution was to lock it out of overdrive by using the switch on the dash. So far the only answer is "to bring it in" but no-one really seems to have a clue.

Ever since new, this transmission, usually doesn't shift up to O.D. until I lift my foot from the throttle around 55-60mph. On one ocassion, I experienced the clunking and shuddering noise while putting it in reverse---but that only happened once and has never re-occurred.

Could this possibly be a heat related issue?

Thanks for any suggestions

PS---sorry for the double post


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Robt,
I would be more concerned that it is an engine problem. It may have a loss of power and when it makes the shift when warm, you lose rpm causing the transmission to shift back and forth. One way to tell if you have an engine problem or a transmission problem is a stall test. With the transmission in neutral, see what your engine no load rpm is (just push throttle to floor and engine has a govenor and will stop rpm at certain point. *CAUTION DO NOT DO IF GAS ENGINE DIESEL ONLY!)*Next put transmission in drive with parking brake set and foot on brake. Step on the throttle again and see when rpms stop (ONLY DO THIS NO MORE THAN 4 OR 5 SECONDS AFTER RPM STOPS) ideally stall rpm should be approx 4-500 rpm lower than no load rpm. For example, if your no load is 2600rpm and your stall rpm is 2100-2200 this is good. If stall is lower than that for example no load 2600 and stall 1800rpm, then more likely to be an engine problem. If your no load is 2600 and your stall is 2400 then Id be pointing to transmission. If everything in the stall test look ok, please write back and I'll see what else may cause this.
Is this a worhorse chassis? If it is, look under the coach on the right side of your engine. I have noticed battery cables melting in this area. Please, it is very important that you let me know if this is the problem so ZI can get GM and Workhorse to inform their OEM's. I would also like to know who the OEM (bodybuilder) is. Thank you and have a great day!


----------



## RobtS

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison man---This is a gas Workhorse chassis---8.1Vortec with a Allison 1000 transmission---sorry didn't realize I had omitted all that info.
I crawled under my MH to check the battery cables and they were OK.  In fact it looks like a very neat installation --with aluminized tape covering most of the cable to the starter.   This unit is a 2002 Holiday Rambler Admiral.

I have an appointment in the A.M. to let Allison take a look---hopefully they'll be able to point me in the right direction.
Thanks for your time---I may be back
Bob


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi RobtS,
I appreciate the feedback on the body of your Workhorse chassis. I am glad you did not find any melted wiring. If you are going to an Allison Distributor, they can run on their computer a SCAAN run. They need to take tire size, gear ratio's, etc. and then they can compute road speed that all your shifts should be occuring. Good Luck and have a great day!


----------



## RobtS

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison Man--Well my tranmission has been re-programed according to  
18-1K2K-02, Rev.A
July, 2003
Product Code(s).
Page 1 of 2(This is an Allison Rev.)(It still is erratic but supposedly, not as bad.)

Allison says that now the engine needs to be re-programed to mesh with Allisons new program.

I'm in the process of getting GM(Chevy) to re-program the engine computer.   Hopefully that will stop the erratic up and down shifts from 4th to 5th and 5th to 4th.

What a pain!!!!


----------



## Flynlow

Allison Transmission Questions

I posted this under General RV but I think I may have it figured out  
Good morning Mr. Phelps.
(Remember that from Mission Impossible T.V.)I hope this isn't.
You are providing a valuable and needed service THANKS!!!
I have a 2002 Chev 3/4 with Duramax and allison. At light throttle around cruising speed,the transmission seems to be shifting in and out of gear so fast it is allmost like a chatter (it feels like the engine is missing) so much so that to talk it sounds like we are warbling or talking under water. I took it to the local dealer who checked the "codes" and test drove it and said it was performing as normal. I noticed on one of the web sites that for 2003 they provided a lockout to prevent "hunting". I also noticed that you would only recommend one dealer in the Portland area who was competent with Allison.(my paraphrase). Can you recommend a solution and the dealer to take it to?
Thanks


----------



## chevy81allison

Allison Transmission Questions

AllisonMan,
I am thinking of  re-gearing to compensate for 35" tires on my 2500HD 4x4.  In theory, re-gearing should trick the stock computer programing into thinking the original smaller tires are still on.  I have done the gearing calculations to go from 3.73 to 4.56 and it is very close.  The trans output speed should be the same as stock no?  Therefore, speedo should be right, shiftpoints should be right.

Is this a good solution?

chevy81allison


----------



## Sailorman

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Allisonman, Posted this to the wrong section will try again!
Just serviced my '94 MD3060 transmission with filters and Transynd fluid and noticed the new Gold line filter kit (P/N 29540476) has a different number from the original - the new (six inch) filters have a slightly raised rim where it fits on the base plate making the filter slightly longer (overall) than the original standard filters. Also the instructions do not mention the MD3060 at all, but rather, refer to the MD 3000/B. Filters seem to fit just as the old ones did and appear to work fine. The Allison parts man said these filters are the new configuration. Just wondering if possibly the 3000 and the 3060 filters are now interchangable or did they give me the wrong filters?


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi RobtS,
Sorry for the slow response, it has been a busy week for me. Has anyone changed the lockup solenoid? It could be working electronically, but mechanically may be sticking? Has anyone hooked up pressure gauges? These problems can be very tricky to resolve. Please keep me posted and I will you if I think of any other checks. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Flyinlow,
The dealer may be right that there is no problem. An Allison transmissions whole shift pattern is decided by the drivers position on the throttle. A very light throttle actually is worse than full throttle. What happens is the shifts come at a lower rpm and when it makes the shift, you are not in the correct torque curve and the transmission wants to shift back and forth trying to find the right gear for the rpm and torque. Just try pushing a little farther on the throttle and see if this resolves your shift cycling. If it does not, please let me know, then I need to dig deeper. Thank you and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Flyinlow,
The dealer may be right that there is no problem. An Allison transmissions whole shift pattern is decided by the drivers position on the throttle. A very light throttle actually is worse than full throttle. What happens is the shifts come at a lower rpm and when it makes the shift, you are not in the correct torque curve and the transmission wants to shift back and forth trying to find the right gear for the rpm and torque. Just try pushing a little farther on the throttle and see if this resolves your shift cycling. If it does not, please let me know, then I need to dig deeper. Thank you and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions


Hi chevy81allison,

I would think that could be an excellent solution, but I cannot tell you for sure since if anyone from GMC or Chevy read this, they could come down on me for saying so if not a true statement. I work for Allison and believe it or not, we cannot do a thing to a pickup truck. These are under strict GM warranty. Please let me know how things work for you and I appreciate the input! Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Sailorman,
Wow, I need to get out in the shop more often. I haven't seen the new filters but we do use that same part number. All WT 3000, 3060, 3560, HD4000, 4060,4560, B300 and B500 transmissions with a 4"sump, use the same filters and always have, they may just re-design them. Same goes for the 2" sump. I hope you used the square cut o ring and the thin brown o ring and did not put on the gaskets or thicker brown o ring. I am sure you put back what you removed. They changed the filter covers around 96 but seals and gaskets for both are in the filter kit. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## Sailorman

Allison Transmission Questions

Thanks AllisonMan, you are providing a great service to the members of the board and I am sure everyone appreaciates it as much as I do!


----------



## John Simmons

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Allisonman Thanks for being here. We appreciate your help. I would like to know if cruising at 60mph and the tack showing 20000 grand is normal? I just bought the MH and it has a 230 Cummins with a freightliner, 1996. Also the dip stick shows a reddish color, would that be the new synthetic oil?Dipstick showed normal but the electronics said two qts low so I added some. What should I believe The dip stick or the touch pad?The former owner said he had the oil changed, do you think it might be syn. I read where you said the old oil would look brown.The trans seems to shift to quick from a stop be for I know it I am in 3rd gear and the engine seems to be behind the trans and takes awhile to bring up speed...Do you know what the shift points should be at different speeds Thanks.
 :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## genel

Allison Transmission Questions

Have a '01 Class A DP with an Allison 3000(syn) that I purchased from the original owner with 15K. Apparently, the previous owner didn't have the 5K filter change done. Have now added 2K. No digital read out problems. Should I proceed with the filter change or a oil analsis or both! If I proceed with the filter do I need to replace all the existing oil.  Thanks for any advice.


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello Mr. Simmons,
Sorry it has taken so long to respond. I would say you probably have some low gears in your differential to make your coach run only 60 at 2000rpm. It is ok to run that rpm but your fuel milage must not be the best.
I believe you have regular Dexron III oil in your coach. Synthetic (Transynde) turn kind of orange-yellow after a month or so.I would trust your shift pad oil level sensor because your stick could be miscalculated.
As far as shifting harsh, check for the codes. Do this the same way you check oil except hit the two arrows twice intead of once. This will get you to where it says D1 and let me know what numbers it says after D1. If it only has D1-- then you have no codes. I would suspect maybe a code D1 21-12 so please let me know your results. Thanks for the question and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi genel,
If this is a factory filled transynde (synthetic) transmission, I would just do the main filter change as soon as you can. The recommended time for an oil sample according to Allisons oil sample kit, is 50,000. Of coarse you could do one now to start a base and then again at the recommended 50,000 miles but it is not neccassary. You do not need to replace the oil, just the main filter. Thanks for the question and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi genel,
If this is a factory filled transynde (synthetic) transmission, I would just do the main filter change as soon as you can. The recommended time for an oil sample according to Allisons oil sample kit, is 50,000. Of coarse you could do one now to start a base and then again at the recommended 50,000 miles but it is not neccassary. You do not need to replace the oil, just the main filter. Thanks for the question and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi genel,
If this is a factory filled transynde (synthetic) transmission, I would just do the main filter change as soon as you can. The recommended time for an oil sample according to Allisons oil sample kit, is 50,000. Of coarse you could do one now to start a base and then again at the recommended 50,000 miles but it is not neccassary. You do not need to replace the oil, just the main filter. Thanks for the question and have a great day!


----------



## Sailorman

Allison Transmission Questions

AllisonMan, you are priceless. If I had checked my new Transynd fluid next month and found it had changed color to orange/yellow I would have flipped out. Thanks for the info. - might have saved me a heart attack!

Ron


----------



## Sailorman

Allison Transmission Questions

AllisonMan, could you give your opinion on the following. 

Recently, I switched over to Transynd in my MD3060 and may have put in one quart too many - it is hard to tell by the dipstick and I suspect it's accuracy anyway. The manual called for 19 qts but also said to allow for extra cooling lines etc. I do have a cylinder type cooler inserted in the lower cooling hose (after market I think). I did check at 19 qts and it looked, on the stick, like it might be somewhat low - It is now running a segment above the "cold run" mark on the stick, on cold start up. It is not yet into the "hot Run" segment. How critical would it be to have it one half to a quart high? Should I drain some out?


----------



## John Simmons

Allison Transmission Questions

Allisonman, Checked the codes D1 you are right, no other codes
Shifting to soon may be just the driver. I need more windshield time.(First Diesel.)I have another question.On the control pad it says economy.Does this older trans(1996) have that feature? I know there is suppose to be a diff shift point. To enable I select mode than look to see if there is any difference.I cannot detect any difference. How do I know if I am in economy. There is no lights on the pad other than the shift read outs. Thanks John


----------



## John Simmons

Allison Transmission Questions

Allisonman, Checked the codes D1 you are right, no other codes
Shifting to soon may be just the driver. I need more windshield time.(First Diesel.)I have another question.On the control pad it says economy.Does this older trans(1996) have that feature? I know there is suppose to be a diff shift point. To enable I select mode than look to see if there is any difference.I cannot detect any difference. How do I know if I am in economy. There is no lights on the pad other than the shift read outs. Thanks John


----------



## John Simmons

Allison Transmission Questions

Allisonman, Checked the codes D1 you are right, no other codes.
Shifting to soon may be just the driver. I need more windshield time.(First Diesel.)I have another question.On the control pad it says economy.Does this older trans(1996) have that feature? I know there is suppose to be a diff shift point. To enable I select mode than look to see if there is any difference.I cannot detect any difference. How do I know if I am in economy. There is no lights on the pad other than the shift read outs. Thanks John


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi there Sailorman,
Have you checked to see if you have an oil level sensor that you can check your oil level with your shift tower? With the ignition on, Push both arrows at the same time. If you get a reading that says OL, then you can check your level with your shifter. It has to be over 140 degrees so check after you have stopped somewhere for a break. Press the two arrows at the same time. A clock counting down from 8 will start. Once you get to one, watch and it will change to OL OK (I hope) which means the level is ok. If it says OL LO and a number, that is how many quarts you are low. If it says OL HI and a number, that is how many quarts high you are. 1 or 2 qts high is not that bad. You cannot really go by your book. If you change filters and drain the fluid, it should take around 15-17 qts. I hope you have this sensor but not all OEM's elect to install. Have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi John Simmons,
The only light will be on the shift pad and yes you should have the feature. What it does is if you are a full throttle driver which I am sure you are not, instead of the transmission shifting at its highest setting, it will trick the computer into thinking you are only stepping on the throttle at 80% and lowering your shift a little. Thus the name economy because you are not using higher rpms to shift. The only place you will notice is in the hills where you probably do step on the throttle all the way, or if you do, then let off and you get what is refered to as a shift cycle, use the Mode. This should take care of problem. Another scenario is in town goinglight to light, you may have a harsh shift because you are on throttle 100% to take off. Try the mode in these cases. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## Capt Bill

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Allison Man

In a previous post I asked you a few questions about the 3000MH in my recently aquired '02 Horizon, 22,000 miles. Since I didn't know service history and Freightliner wants the M3 maintenance performed at 24,000 or 2 years (which the MH is this week), I decided to have everything done at the factory in SC, 'knowing' that factory techs are the best. Hmmm...

They changed to Transynd, new filters, but didn't flush the system. (Didn't find that out til they were finished!). They set ride height and did the other lubes, coolant change, wheel alignment, etc. Total bill about $800. 

Now when the transmission downshifts, it is usually VERY harsh, especially 3rd to 2nd, and 2nd to 1st, decelerating from highway speed to a stop. But not always. It never did this before. I used to think that in some city driving I did (if leaving xmsn in normal) that it downshifted a little harsh, but that was nothing like what's going on now.

There are no error codes, and fluid level checks normal. Could there be some dirt that was introduced into the system, causing a valve to malfunction? Any suggestions? I am so sorry that I didn't just do the work myself. Help appreciated.


----------



## Larry K

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison Man.  Have 98 eagle with md3060. 26K miles.  I am getting the "do not shift" light when restarting the engine after running during the day.  Sometimes takes 2-3 restarts for the light to clear.  When starting for first time in morning light rarely stays on.  I ran codes and got only one code: a D1 - 2216, which my data says is the output speed sensor.  Okey dokey whats that?  I do not know the service history of the coach, was told it was fully serviced at 22K-but have my doubts.

Will surely come and see you next spring, as I summer across the river from you in the Portland area.  However, am currently in Casa Grande -- Help!  

thanks, Larry K


----------



## johnk36

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi AllisonMan,

We just had the computer fail on the MD3060. Fortunately I was just leaving home to get my tire balance corrected and so returned home.
Check all connections to no avail and the MH couldn't be restarted so hadto have it towed to the shop. 

Haven't gotten the exact price yet but just the computer/display apparently will be $1000-$1500. I'm told that Allison doesn't rebuild so my question is anyone else rebuilding? Or do you know of a source for used ones?


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Captain,
So sorry I did not return your call or answer sooner, very very busy at work (good thing). The cooler flush is done at the end but before you start up you disconnect line and then have someone start it up. I hope this is how they did it. They must have done it correct. What you are probably experiencing is the clean fluid will sometime make the transmission shift different. My suggestion is to take to an Allison Distributer (not dealer) and have them do what is called unadapt shiftpoints and then set up for fast adapt. This will blank out computer shift quality and then reset them during test drive. It usually will take care of rough shifting. You might also have them check the output speed tonewheel. Sometimes the pin that holds this wheel wears into the wheel and makes it loose causing erratic intermittent shifts. Good luck and let me know how things go. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Larry K,
Again I am appologizing for not answering sooner.
You probably have a bad output speed sensor which are prone to fail more often when the transmission is warm or hot. This is an easy fix. To make sure it is the output sensor, there is a sensor on the front cover of the transmission. This would be on the right side of the transmission looking from the back. Your output sensor is located on the rear cover on the right side. To remove these sensors, just unbolt clamp using 13mm wrench or socket and pull the sensor out of the hole. Switch the engine (front) with the back one and then see if you get a new code 22-14 which tells you now the engine speed sensor has failed (which was originally in the output sensor hole) This lets you know the sensor is bad and you can buy one after you have diagnosed. You can leave older one in output hole and put newer in engine hole they are the same part. 
I hope you understand this it should be simple but hey I am tired LOL and you might not be able to understand my gibberish LOL. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Johnk36,
Unfortunatly I do not know of a rebuilding source. That is the correct range if it is the shift tower. What happened? Did the light go out? Did you get ** in the display? Was there a code 23 ?? Let me know and I may be able to help. Sorry it took so long to reply. All of a sudden we are swamped with business. Hope to hear from you soon. (By the way if it was the actual computer or ECU in tech terms, it would run around 2500.) I just thought of a possible source. Portland Freightliner sales and service in Portland Oregon has a trailer of used take off parts. They may have a used one in stock. Sorry I do not have number. Good luck! Have a great day!


----------



## Capt Bill

Allison Transmission Questions

_They must have done it correct. _

Hi Allison Man,

We're all glad to have you back on the forums! Regarding the change to Transynd, they only drained "what came out", changed the filters, and put 17 quarts of TRansynd in. WHen I asked about flushing, both the tech and the service manager acted like I must be an idiot, as the only way they ever heard of making the switch was by doing what they did. 

After returning home, and now knowing that the transmission downshifts "harshly" sometimes, I called the top guy in the entire service dept. (he said he's his job is to resolve camplaints). He too said they did exactly what they should have done, and could not have caused a problem, and that "if there is one, it would be handled like anyone else who came in with a problem". This was at the Freightliner factory! Not sure what to do at this point, but I again thank you for sharing your wealth of information.


----------



## johnk36

Allison Transmission Questions

AllisonMan,

As it turns out the real price is your $2540.!!! $900+ is a new programing fee that is set by Allison and is apparently whatever the market will bear as the REprograming fee is a rationalizable $300.

Basically what happened was the unit began giving "do not shift" warnings intermitently and about the 3rd time  ( within minutes) I noticed the spedo drop to zero. Aditionally the keypad would go dark and go to neutral and various other situations. It was a bit overwelming so many failures in a few minutes that I felt lucky to get back home (I was only a couple of miles away). Once I got back home, the first thing I did was check the connectors on the two visible speed sensors on the tranny-they looked fine. Well then I tried to start the engine. It was locked out and the shifter display was dead so I was never able to check for codes. I might have been able to check before I turned it off. So one lesson is that you always check for codes BEFORE you shut down!!!

Your reference to Pacific Freightliner (503-203-0345) was a good reference. They had 16 ECU's, brand new for $500 but they were apparently later model units and not interchangeable, 3 connectors instead of my unit's 2 con. Maybe this info will be useful to someone else.

Thanks for your help.

John


----------



## Preacher Man

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Allison Man!

What a great forum.  We will take possesion of our 04 Sportscoach Limited Edition in about 2 weeks.  It's equiped with a 330 Cat and Allison 6 speed.  Does it come from the factory with the synthetic fluid?  

We'll be towing a 10,000lb trailer and traveling between 40 and 50,000 miles a year in fulltime ministry.  Do you have any precations or special advice for us?

Thanks in advance!
Mark Walter
www.jamaministry.com


----------



## airtime_262

Allison Transmission Questions

Allisonman, hope you can help. I've got a problem with my 02 gmc 2500hd/8.1 w/allison. In t/h mode, with a trailer (approx 6500lbs) when it shifts from 2nd to 3rd, sometimes (90% of the time) it will shutter. The same happens almost everytime during normal driving (t/h turned off) when it shifts into o/d. It sounds and feels like you're driving over those white painted rumble strips on the highway. It happens when the tranny and eng are warm. Also, don't know if this is related or not, when I come to a fast stop, occassionally it will slam into first. When I go to park the truck and come to a complete stop it takes approx 2 secs for the speedo to hit 0. If I don't wait for this to happen, and put it into park, it sounds like the truck is still moving and I shifted into park. It's been into the dealer 3 or 4 times for this same thing, and they can't (or won't) fix it. I finally got fed up w/ the dealer and contacted clark detroit/allison? here in Indy along with Allison directly to see if it would be covered under warr. They said the dealer would have to sub-contract the work to Clark. I need some help fast as 1500mi's is all that's left of warr. One more thing. I just bought 35" tires and will be in the same boat as chevy81. If I by a Hypertech programmer, to adjust the shift points and correct for tire size, will I be ok? I really don't want to re-gear my truck! Any help soon would be great, Tues is my appointment with Clark.


----------



## usam

Allison Transmission Questions

I have a 2000 Freightliner chassis with a 3000MH. with about 25,000 miles on it. My question is about operating temp for the Transmission. It rairly gets above 140 F so the only oil level check I can do is the manual cold level check. I have never been able to get a manual hot level check because it never gets to the manual check operating temp level, and the only time it got over 140 F was once in the summer in the mountains. So the ECU will not let me use the Oil level sensor to check the level. It gives me the sump temp to low code. It has always been like this. How do I check the level? The last time I tried to check the level, it only got to 125 F after about 35 miles pulling a car. I have a Greenleaf display, so that is how I get the actual temp reading. The analog gauge never gets much past the low temp mark and it has never reached the "Normal" temp range.

I became concerned when at the Freightliner M3 service the Freightliner dealer indicated on the bill that they put in "4 quarts" of transmission oil. In addition it looks like they did not use Transynd. So my conceren is do I have an oil leak, or did they put too much oil in or what? Also I am concerned that they messed up my transsynd.

Other than rough shifts in very cold weather it never gave me any trouble, and the rough shifts were reduced when I changed to transynd at 14,000 miles. The unit has always run cold and I was told by several people, including the local Allyson dealer, that is how they run. So how do I check the oil level?

Thanks, SAM


----------



## tuckertrax

Allison Transmission Questions

dear allison man i have a 540 at in a 1980 tucker sno-cat. i want to put a temp gauge in it how do i do it? thanx rh


----------



## DRackley

Allison Transmission Questions

Allisonman,

I appreciate reading about your comments on our transmissions.

I have a 98 Dynasty motorhome with Allsion 3060 and Cummins C8.3 325HP, transmission has recently had Dextron & filters replaced.

I noticed D1 codes of 14 23 (high fluid sensor?)  Before I take it to the shop about how extensive (expensive) should this be.

Regards,
drackley


----------



## garryp

Allison Transmission Questions

AllisonMan,

Just discovered this site/thread.  I have a used RV without documentation.  It was sold 1996 (built late 1995), Barth with Cummins M1 400 hp pusher.  Has Allison 6 spd.

What is the best guess for the model Allison tran that is married to the M1?


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Sailorman
1 qt is no big deal when you are talking the whole system holding 5-6 gallons. Have you used your dhift tower to determin if you have an oil level sensor? Turn the key to ignition then press two arrows at the same time and let up. If it says O then L then you have a sensor which is more acurate than the dipstick. You have to have a sump temp of over 140 to get a clock to count down and of course this is while engine idling, over 140 and in neutral. It will start with an 8 flashing and count down to 1 then it will say hopefully OL OK which means oil level is "OK" It may say OL HI 1 which is 1 quart high or could say OL LO 1 which tells you how many quarts you are low. Good luck I hope you have a sensor. Have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi John Simmons,
The pad will say mode on if you have 2 green numbers (WTECII) or have a red light on in the corner if you have 1 red number in display (WTECIII) Mode will only help you on hills and in town light to light when you are stepping on the throttle more than 80%. Most drivers are around 60 to 70% throttle and the economy mode will make no difference. Explanation is that if you drive at 100% throttle with the MODE on, it fools the transmission into thinking you only have 80% throttle on and lowers upshift points so you dont rev the engine to the highest point and use more fuel. I hope this answers your question. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## garryp

Allison Transmission Questions

Repost due to typo:

AllisonMan,

Just discovered this site/thread. I have a used RV without documentation. It was sold 1996 (built late 1995), Barth with Cummins M-11 400 hp pusher. Has Allison 6 spd.

What is the best guess for the model Allison tran that would likely be married to the M-11?


----------



## jrdragdad

Allison Transmission Questions

Allisonman,

I posted this before I knew you were the "Tech Man" for Allison Tranmissions:

We have a 1997 Discovery motorhome with 5.9 Cummins and an Allison MD3060 six speed transmission on a Freightliner chassis. Yesterday we loaded up the motorhome and was backing up to hook up a trailer. The transmission went into neutral and the shift panel display for the Allison went blank. The engine and all other electrial systems continued to work. I pulled the parking brake. I shut the engine off. Then I could not restart. I checked all the fuses I could find. I even opened the cover to the VIM and verified those fuses. I measure 12.4 V on the Ignition fuse and 3.4 V on the ECU power fuse inside the VIM. Is this normal? What else can I check? I wish I could get electrical prints for this stuff.


----------



## jrdragdad

Allison Transmission Questions

I finally spoke with a my local Freightliner service tech.  He researched the problem and called me back to let me know where the fuse is for the ECU on the Allison for our coach.  It was right above the main chassis battery.  It was the only fuse I didn't check.  I opened the cover and the fuse looked good.  I put the fuse back in an closed the cover.  I checked the voltage at the fuse in the VIM for the ECU and it now read 7.4 V.  Still the display would not operate and the coach would not start.  I knew I was on the right track.  I then removed the power and ground wires associated with the Allison at the chassis battery.  I re-installed the terminals.  I checked the voltage at the fuse in the VIM for the ECU and it now read 12.4 V.  I turned the ignition switch and the Allison display lit up!  The coach now starts and I drove it around in joy.  My thanks goes out to the tech guy (Little Joe) at my local Freightliner dealer (Duncan Freightliner, Waco, TX).


----------



## airtime_262

Allison Transmission Questions

AllisonMan,
This is a repost, I don't think you say my original. Go to page 5 under the name airtime_262 to review my question. I would rewrite it, but it is rather lengthy. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks bro,
Airtime


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Garryp,
That should be the HD4060. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Jrdragdad,
yes he was right on the money. I get this complaint quite a bit especially if the coach has been sitting for a while. I am glad you can get on your way.Good job F/L man. Have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi John, 
What you are describing seems to me as a power loss. I would check the two fuses in your VIM box if you have one and also at the battery for aany fuses or wires in the area. You may just have a loose wire on the battery. Good luck and have a great day!


----------



## Preacher Man

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Allison Man!

We will take possesion of our 04 Sportscoach Limited Edition in a few weeks. It's equiped with a 330 Cat and Allison 6 speed. Does it come from the factory with the synthetic fluid? 

We'll be towing a 10,000lb trailer and traveling between 40 and 50,000 miles a year in fulltime ministry. Do you have any precations or special advice for us?

Thanks in advance!
Mark Walter
www.jamaministry.com


----------



## Frito Lay RV

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Allison Man!


I have a 86 Grumman Van 10,000 GVW with a Cummins BTAA3.9 Diesel. 120HP@2500RPM. At the moment it has a THM400 trans. with 3.73 in the rearend. Fine around town but lacking on the highway. I'm contemplating going to a AT 545. Van converted for RV use.
What do you think? 

Thanks


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello Preacherman,
Your Allison MH3000 is dyno'd at the Allison factory with synthetic Transynde but it is up to the chassis manufacturer to choose between synthetic or regular Dexron III.
My only advise is when you take it in for the 5000 mile filter change, spend a little now and have changed to synthetic if your chassis manufacturer did not put it in. It is good stuff, cooler oil and pays for itself with less services.
I guess I have another bit of advise, HAVE FUN! Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello Frito Lay,
If I were you, I would stick with the TH. Doing a repower is very expensive ( I would estimate 4-5000 total) You have flexplates, bellhousing, cooler, shifter, cables and modulators to install. You TH has done well so far and the AT545 still does not have converter lockup.Just enjoy what you have is my suggestion. I know that sounds bad coming from an Allison Man but I would rather you be happy with decision than maybe make the wrong one. Don't get me wrong, the AT545 is a good transmission, just not worth the expense to re-gear with. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## Preacher Man

Allison Transmission Questions

Thanks AllisonMan!  It's a Freightliner chassis, so I'll shoot them an email and see if I get a reply.  Either way, I'll make sure they put in the synthetic at the 5000 mile mark!

Definately gonna do the fun thing.  We've been workin' towards this day for many years.  Can't wait to see where He's gonna take us on this journey called life!

God bless,
Mark


----------



## Frito Lay RV

Allison Transmission Questions

Thanks Allison Man,
I thought you might say that, but just had to ask.
Thanks for an realistic answer.
I have a AT 545 in a Hino, works great, which is why I had to ask.

Thanks again.


----------



## The Beave

Allison Transmission Questions

quote:_Originally posted by AllisonMan_

Hi there. I have worked on Allison Transmissions for 27 years. If you have any questions, please post and I will check back once a week and try to answer them all. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## The Beave

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Allison Man, we have just purchased a 1997 Beaver Monterey with the Allison 3060 transmission and 300 HP Cat engine. The coach has 57,000 miles on it. All of the maintenance records are complete except for the transmission service.

The transmission seems to work just fine, although I have to admit that this is my first experience with an Allison transmission, so I don't really know what to expect.

I would like to have the transmission oil flushed and changed and the filters replaced. Would you recommend the synthetic fluid! Also would you know of an Allison service facility in the Las vegas area?

Thanks for your help, I enjoy reading the postings.


----------



## The Beave

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi again AllisonMan, just a follow up question, today I finally found a record of a transmission oil and filter change at 18,184 miles (20 Quarts) by the previous owner. The previous owner called it an "Allison X' Mission". Whats that? :question:


----------



## The Beave

Allison Transmission Questions

Just noticed, that oil and filter change was in 1998. Looks like I better get the transmission serviced.


----------



## airtime_262

Allison Transmission Questions

allisonman-
I apologize for the last post, My wife pissed me off, and I took it out on you. Again I apologize, can you help me? Again, my post is on page 5, please let me know.
airtime-


----------



## rainbird-too

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi AllisonMan
 I have an Allison MT653 approx.1985, that shifts to neutral when I stop at a stop sign, It shifts fine the rest of the time.
 any help would be appreciated.
  Thanks


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi the Beave,
"X" mission is slang for transmission. It looks like you are due for an oil change. My usual rule of thumb is if it is 97 or newer, synthetic is way to go. Older than 97 I recommend DexronIII. My reasoning is the transmission has lasted that long with Dexron III, why change and go to expense of synthetic. I do this post at home and do not have a Allison Distributor/dealer book with my. Las Vegas I believe is either Stewart and Stevenson or Williams Detroit Diesel Allison or look in phone book under truck repair and the local Detroit /Allison distributor. If you cannot find, please give me a call at work and try to catch me on my phone (busy busy) and I will find one for you in my book. Thanks for the question and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi airtime, 
Sorry I missed post last page. I think Clark should be able to find the problem. With the shutter as I would call it, has anyonedropped the pan to see if anything like clutch material is in the pan? How long has it been since the oil has been changed? I do know if you have not kept up with filter changes especially a vehicle over 2 yrs old, the filters will definatly cause shift problems. The microns on these filters do not take much to make the trans shift funny sometimes. Say you did all oil changes, then what? HMMMMM good question. Is your driveline in time? Meaning are the yokes lined up correctly in phase? You may also have a bad TCM (computer) on your transmission. The first thing to do I guess is to have an authorized distributor or dealer  hook up their laptop and see if they can retrieve any codes. A lot of times your typical truck dealership has no idea how to work on an Allison. Please let me know how things turn out. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi USAM,
You are correct that it has to be 140 or higher. Wow you must have a heck of a coolant system. Does it read sump temp or do they have a temp sender in a fitting? Freightliner usually puts their senders in a T fitting in the wrong place. They put on leg that the sender does not even touch the oil and all you are reading is splash. I would look under your rig and look at cooler fittings where hoses go into trans. The correct way would be if the oil shoots straight out of the trans across right to the sender and the sender not being on leg of T that is not opposite stream. Have you tried getting a reading from tower or just going by temp on gauge? Are you getting OL 70? if so you are too cool. If it has an OL and then a flashing 8 and counts down to 0 with OL and either LO or HI or OK and if LO or HI anda number, the number is amount of oil in quarts you either need to add or remove. They should not haveadded DexronIII. I would make them do a service with a whole new batch of synthetic. 4 qts is not the end of the world but if that was pure transynd from the Freightliner chassis factory, you paid for pure, NOT contaminated synthetic oil. If you have a problem with dealer, have them call me at Pacific DDA in Ridgefiel, WA ask for Rick in trans (I am foreman)my direct number is 360 887-7556. Thanksand have a great day!


----------



## The Beave

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi AllisonMan, Thank for your response.

I was back checking my transmission oil today. The oil looks very fresh, color is very red and there is no smell. All other maintenance on the coach was performed meticulously by the former owner, so its likely that the transmission was serviced appropriately, but not recorded.

My local Allison dealer will provide a oil test kit for about $25. I'm wondering if the test would give me an idea how much life is left in the fluid?


----------



## rudyhiebert

Allison Transmission Questions

From my experience, the oil analysis report only shows whether or not it needs changing plus a list of percentages of metals and maybe contaminants.


----------



## Flyboy

Allison Transmission Questions

Greetings AllisonMan,

We just returned from a 1200 mile shake down trip in the 1995 Allegro Bus DP we recently purchased. It has the 8.3 300 Cummins with Allison 6 speed tranny.  The current mileage is 32,000.  I do not have any info as to the last transmission service. I do not have a transmission manual and someone on another forum was kind enough to point me in your direction. 

... here's the deal... There were several occurrences of it up and down shifting really hard and on 3 occasions starting from a dead stop the transmission slipped for about a second then shuttered and grabbed. This was usually on an incline. My first thought was that it was low on fluid. However, a check of the fluid level showed full with good color and no burnt smell. 

Any advice on this problem would be appreciated.  Thanks!

Flyboy


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi The Beav,
I would not think the sample is neccasary. I would split the difference and go 1 year then have serviced. The sample would be only good if you were going to start records and see if everytime your oil is changed, it would show differences in metals and particulates. Yes it will tell you if oil viscosity is still good, but if it is red (usually DexronIII) then you should be okfor a year. Thanks and have agreat day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi rainbird-too,
Sorry about late response. I would have the oil pressure checked. It may be as serious as a worn out oil pump not givving enough pressure at idle, or as simple as a broken first clutch trimmer spring. I would take in to nearest distributor or dealer and have checked out so you do not get stuck out on the road. Good luck!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hey rudy,
Thanks for answering. I get busy sometimes and you are right on. Have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello Flyboy,
I am very concerned you have an internal problem if oil is correct. Do you have any codes? Use the tower. Press both arrows at the same time . It may be one time it may be two times together, until it reads D then 1 and if there is a - after, that is good no codes logged, but if it has a D then 1 then 4 more numbers, I would have your trans checked out. I would supect a problem with C5 clutch or maybe a bad selenoid in the VB mod. Good luck and let me know how things turn out.


----------



## Flyboy

Allison Transmission Questions

AllisonMan,
Thanks for the reply.  We drove the coach about 400 miles this weekend.  When I pulled into the driveway I checked the fluid level using the tower.  First time I've done that.  It flashed the following three screens:  O  L,  H  I, 0  3. Am I correct in reading that as "oil high 03 (three) quarts?"  If that is truly 3 quarts high could that have caused the slipage from excess foam, etc?  Is the zero in front of the 3 actually a zero thus making the number on the right the actual number of quarts?

I have read all your posts and am appreciative of the service you provide.  I would like to ditto all the positive comments I have read about you in the forum.  Thanks again!

Flyboy


----------



## rainbird-too

Allison Transmission Questions

Thanks for the help,
 I havent been on the computer lately, I changed the oil the other day and there wasnt any parts in it but it was burnt so it looks like I better hurry
  Thanks again :approve:


----------



## tdsy756

Allison Transmission Questions

quote:_Originally posted by AllisonMan_

Hi there. I have worked on Allison Transmissions for 27 years. If you have any questions, please post and I will check back once a week and try to answer them all. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## lukeskywalker

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Ron,


I have a 95 Airstream 330 Cummins with a 6 Speed MD3060 Automatic push Button tranny. I'm getting this error code (d1, 22, 14) on this MD3060 95.

I've read most of these posts and haven't found that exact error code for my 3060 in here, but I thought you might have some insight. It looks like the Speed Controller based on your post to Hancock.

Here's more info:

A month or two back the city towed the vehicle and the truck driver removed the drive shaft in order to tow it. I haven't had it looked at since because I haven't driven it more than a mile since. I checked the dip stick on the Trans fluid level and it seems okay. I thought it might have leaked when they put front wheels up on the truck.

If I lived in Washington you can bet I'd have brought it right down to Ridgefield for you guys to check it out.  As it is, if I can't figure out if there's a ground or short in a speed sensor I'll take it to the local Ford guys (S&C) who work on my F250 unless you know a better shop in SF or the Bay Area. I'll try to get up to see you guys next time I head north.

I'm new to coaches and to Allison transmissions, but I'm learning fast.

Oh, one more thing: This happend the first time I moved it after towing and I cleared the error code and it worked fine, this time it's not clearing. Putting it into D or R results in the same d1 22 14 every time.

Thanks Allison Man!

Griffin
San Francisco


----------



## Robb13425

Allison Transmission Questions

quote:I have a 95 Airstream 330 Cummins with a 6 Speed MD3060 Automatic push Button tranny. I'm getting this error code (d1, 22, 14) on this MD3060 95.

I've read most of these posts and haven't found that exact error code for my 3060 in here, but I thought you might have some insight. It looks like the Speed Controller based on your post to Hancock.
that is an engine speed sensor code.

-check sensor connectors are tight, clean, and undamaged
-check speed sensor mounting bolts are properly torqued (18-21 lb ft.)
-check wiring harness to sensors has no opens, shorts between wires, or shorts to ground.


----------



## David_Rarden

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Allision Man .... 
I read eariler in this thread that Allison recommends that you change the oil at 5000 miles? Is that true?  I have a new coach (Fleetwood discovery 39S)that had 6000 miles on it when I purchased it as new ...we didnt realize the mileage until after we signed the papers ... The dealer promised that is was no big deal ... I have already had a ton of trouble with this coach electrical issues that caused transmission problems ... ( some of you may have read my post on Dan Gamel RV) the coach now has around 9000 miles after my first week out in the coach and a very troublsome history.  Is my warrenty voided?    will they still protect me should things get worse?
Thanks
Dave


----------



## airtime_262

Allison Transmission Questions

AllisonMan,
Yes, I did have them drop the pan, nothing of significance according to them. He did say that the oil came "pissing out like black mud" He'd never seen anything like it. The tranny had just been serviced 9000 miles before that by a GM dealer. That was the 5th time to the shop, he flushed the tranny with syntec, then said if I have any other probs to call him back and bring it in. It still does the same thing, I think I'll drive it 'til it blows! I couldn't get any help on the piston slap, I should'a known It'd be the same with the tranny! It's a beautiful truck, but beauty gets you no where sitting in the front yard!
Disenchanted with GM!,
Airtime-


----------



## JOHNNY B

Allison Transmission Questions



font=Arial Black][/font=Arial Black]
       HI THERE AllisonMan,  I just purchased a 1999 Holiday Rambler Endeavor with the 275hp and 6 speed allison.   The problem I'm having is when the coach is "COLD" and you drive it down the road, the transmission sounds like it is slipping from 2nd to 3rd and 3rd to 4th, only does this for a half second or so.  After about 5 or 10 minutes, or when the engine get's warmed up, the what I call slipping dissappears completely. The dealer took it to a authorized allison dealer and the tech said it was not slipping, but it was a "flare". He then had it hooked up to a computer and there were no faults shown.  He set the transmission for a "FAST ADAPTOR FAULT" and said to drive the motorhome at least 20 more times and it will go away. Could you please explain to me what the tech was talking about and what a "FLARE" is or is there such a thing.
                             I would appreciate any HELP!!!!!!

                                             Johnny B


----------



## Doug M.

Allison Transmission Questions

I just got my 2004 39j Fleetwood Discovery... What type of atf Is In It...??? Transynd or Dexron 111...???  Also when It  down shifts Into 4th It shifts hard...??  Is thar normal...??  Doug


----------



## Dale1948

Allison Transmission Questions

quote:
Hi there. I have worked on Allison Transmissions for 27 years. If you have any questions, please post and I will check back once a week and try to answer them all. Thanks and have a great day!<font size="2"></font id="size2">


I tried to post a question on the site but could not find it after I was done.  The question had to do with Allison 1000 down-shifts on a pull.  My new 2500HD chevy truck goes from 2000RPM to 3000RPM then drops back to 2500RPM after a few seconds.  Normal?  Whis I could find my other post as it was more detailed.  Dale

Update!  My original post ended up on the general RV forum under "shift  issue". 



Edited by - Dale1948 on Dec 18 2003  10:20:28 AM

Edited by - Dale1948 on Dec 18 2003  11:01:11 AM

Edited by - Dale1948 on Dec 18 2003  11:02:28 AM


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello Flyboy,
Sorry about the delay but I have been recovering from surgery. You are correct that it is 3 qts. high but this would not be enough to cause ant major problems. This transmission and cooling system hold approx. 6-7 gallons so 3qts, high is not a problem but don't add any more LOL. If there are no codes, i suggest taking to an Allison shop and have them go out on a drive with you. They may see how you are driving and make suggestions if something is not right. Let me know if you have any codes (look at previous post for direction) Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

tdsy756,
If you are asking if driving without magnet hurt anything, no. I bet most vehicles out their that have been serviced by anyone besides an Allison Distributor or dealer lost the magnet. If you did any damage, you would have thrown a code but dont worry and enjoy! Have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Lukeskywalker,
I do not have codes here at home but if memory sreves me right, this is an engine speed sensor code. Is it connected? If you look from the rear of trans and on the right side of the trans. there are 2 sensors, one on rear cover and one on front converter housing. The one on the converter housing is the engine sensor. These do go bad. To confirm without paying a shop to diagnose, remove the one bolt that holds clip and remove sensor. Do the same for the rear sensor. They are the same part and are just held in with bracket.Switch them. If you got rid of the 22-14 and now have 22-16 then the sensor is bad and buy a new one and install yourself and save about 150 bucks.Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

David,
I wouldn't worry about warranty just have the 5000 mile service done.I hope you understand that all external of the transmission wiring is done by the chassis builder and not Allison. I hope everything gets fixed. What kind of problems are you having?


----------



## Robb13425

Allison Transmission Questions

quote:I just got my 2004 39j Fleetwood Discovery... What type of atf Is In It...??? Transynd or Dexron 111...??? it left the Allison factory with approx. 50% transynd, the chassis manufacturer tops off the fluid on their line. you'll have to find out from them if you have 100% transynd or if it is a mixture w/ DEXRON.


----------



## Robb13425

Allison Transmission Questions

quote:I tried to post a question on the site but could not find it after I was done. The question had to do with Allison 1000 down-shifts on a pull. My new 2500HD chevy truck goes from 2000RPM to 3000RPM then drops back to 2500RPM after a few seconds. Normal?commonly called "shift busyness" there should be an updated engine calibration and also a transmission calibration that your GM dealership can perform.


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi airtime,
I would say there is a big problem if the shop described the oil coming out like that. Is the breather blocked? Did Clark find any problems? The way you describe the shifts and dark oil, I would say there is an internal clutch problem and the techs looking at your truck may be focusing on just an electrical problem. Have they installed pressure gauges? Let me know what happens.


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Johnny B,
Has anyone made sure the dipstick is calculated correctly? Do you have oil level sensor and does it show OL OK? 
Let me try to explain flare. This transmissions computer times three pulses to turn on your internal solenoid. If you have a "flair", by fast adapting it will make those 3 pulses closer together causing the flair-slip to go away. If you have a harsh shift, the timing is slower causing shift to be softer. I am not to keen on just fast adapting. Something caused this to happen. Sure fast adapt will take it away temp but in my experience, it is a temp patch.If I had it here, I would like to change the internal solenoid. It seems that it is having temperature related problems. Good luck and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Doug M,
Unless there is a tag on your dipstick that says it is Transynde oil, I say it has Dexron in it. Allison dynos all transmissions with Transynde synthetic but it is up to the chassis builder to install their choice and the price difference is usually Dexron.
As far as the harsh 5-4 downshift, drive it a while. This transmission has to adapt to the way you drive and it usually takesa couple thousand miles for shifts to smooth out. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Dale 1048,
No this does not sound normal. I hope you are still under warranty. Has the fluid been changed? 5000 miles is first service due. Believe it or not, just changing the oil and filter sometimes makes a world of difference on shifts. I hope I helped. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Robb 13425,
Thanks for the truck cal info. Being an Allison distributor, I do not get truck info. Thank you. I was not aware of an update.


----------



## Dale1948

Allison Transmission Questions

quote:
Hi Dale 1048,
No this does not sound normal. I hope you are still under warranty. Has the fluid been changed? 5000 miles is first service due. Believe it or not, just changing the oil and filter sometimes makes a world of difference on shifts. I hope I helped. Thanks and have a great day!


Yes-still under warranty.  Changed spin on filter at 3700mile and again at 7500mile when I had an Allison dealer in Sparks NV. change it over to TranSynd.  They put in an extra gallon and flushed it back out the cooler lines.  They told me that I was now on the 50,000 mile severe service interval.  They did not think the shift was normal either but were not allowed to work on it.  My dealer says he can't work on it and refused to send me to an Allison dealer because they charge more than GM will pay on a warranty???  I then paid an Allison dealer to check it out but he could not get it to sit still on the dyno.  He checked it with the computer but found no codes.  He thinks the tranny is OK but says the engine is dropping the RPMs.  What a mess.  Now if my salesman had only told me that Chevy didn't know anything about the transmission.......  Thanks Dale


----------



## airtime_262

Allison Transmission Questions

AllisonMan,
First off, MERRY CHRISTMAS. Second, about the Allison shutter, I didn't ask, I will.
Enjoy the holidays, MAY GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILY.
Get well soon,
AT-


----------



## dmartin2417

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello AllisonMan,

We bought a 1994 Fleetwood Southwind 230 HP turbo rear diesel pusher this summer.  It had lived most of its life in a barn so the rv was in great condition.  It has an Oshkosh chassis, a cummins 230hp engine, and an allison 6 speed MD360 transmission and shows it has traveled about 70,000 miles.  The paper work that the orginial owner left in the rv shows that they had no major problems with the unit.  

Now the problem:  We have a push button tower to shift with, twice now when the unit was cold, below 40 F, we could not get it to go into drive.  The reverse worked fine.  After we heat up the tower using a small electric heater it works fine.  What would cause this problem and is it something we can repair ourselves?  The do not shift light does not come on. Can you help??

Thanks, Debbie


----------



## Jim Bothwell

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison Man I have a 38ft MH with a at545 Hydrulic tranny attached to a cummins B5.9 230hp. Can I replace this tranmission w/a 6 speed Allison with a jake or exhaust brake. I'm looking for a little more hill climbing. Also towing a Jeep Wrangler about 3500lbs or any other suggestions you may have without reverting to a new MH


----------



## hershey

Allison Transmission Questions

I have a W22 w/the 1000 Allison transmission.  If I pull a hill hard enough to have to shift from 3rd to 2nd, it seems to shift too soon and the engine revs to 4400 rpm in second.  I let off and try to keep it climbing at 3800 rpm.  My question is can the transmission shift points be altered?  I only have 17,000 miles so I'm still under warrantee and I don't want to do anything that would void my warrantee either.


----------



## downshift

Allison Transmission Questions

Have 03 Winnebago 35U, 8.1L vortec,workhorse, allison 1000. Love the coach but cannot tow while on cruise control. It continually shifts, and up a slight grade it will downshift twice & the engine hit 4600-4800 rpm before I can stop it. The allison dealer in Tulse OK agreed it downshifts toooooo much. Dealer called allison to get codes to correct the problem. The dealer was told by allison they would not allow any changes because of environmental concerns,charged me $400 & goodby. Workhorse dealer ran for codes in the computer, found none, did nothing, but did not charge me for doing nothing. Letters to Winebago, Workhorse, Allison, & the original dealer proved no one cares....no response. Oh almost forgot, got a response from Allison...said I could get an attorney. 1) Should this unit downshift after dropping 100-150 rpm's? 2) Should the computor allow it to downshift to a point the engine cranks to 4800r's?


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello dmartin,
I am concerned that your engine idle may be higher than 900rpm when cold. If it is not, there is a cable attatched to the engine throttle lever and our Allison (TPS) cable may be stuck out a little and not returning all the way when cold. What this does is if over 900rpm, wont let go into gear and if cable not relaxing, it thinks you have your foot on the throttle and anything over 9%throttle, will not let it go into gear. It is possible that your tower got moisture inside it also and if the cable or engine rpm doesnt do the trick, the shift pad will need to be cleaned, repaired or replaced. Good Luck! and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Jim bothwell,
I would suggest if you want to go to the expense, installing an MT643. This transmission has 4 forward gears like the AT but this one has lockup which locks converter and engine making exhaust brake usable. Be prepared to spend around 6-7 thousand to do the conversion though. Not only do you need a trans but core charge for it, flexplates and engine adaption pieces, bellhousing, drivline, etc.So not a cheap project at all. The WT would be way more expensive with computer and transmission and the MT is a great transmission for motorhomes. Thanks for the question and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello Hershey,
Are you sure tach is correct? This sounds like gas engine. I would have it check before warranty is out. You have a legitimate complaint and they may be able to re-calibrate your computer . The people need to contact Allison once it is confirmed that tach is reading correctly and if they cannot figure out why. Thank you and have a great day!


----------



## hvac71234

Allison Transmission Questions

HI ALLISON MAN
I am sure this subject has been addressed before,but i am new to this
form.
I have a 6 speed allison & 350 cummins ,jake exaust brake.47000 miles
Cruise control on, jake brake on ,the trans downshifts hard.
Had fast adapt ran ,lasted one trip.
Read on another form to turn key on and press accelerator to floor before starting.Did not help.
THANKS
BOBBY HALEY
99 CONTRY COACH INTRIGUE


----------



## baja

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello Allison Man,
It is time for my 25,000 mile fluid change in my Chevy Duramax/Allison pick up.  I would like to switch to the castrol allison synthetic fluid (can't think of the proper name of this fluid) that is a guarentee for 100,000 miles service.  Since I would like to do this fluid change myself, is it "really important" to have all the factory dextron fluid out of the transmission?  That is to say that since I will not "flush" (actually get all the previous fliud out of the tranny) the transmission, and some of dextron fluid that came from the factory remains, will this mixing of the fluids effect performance?  Warranty issues?

Is this fluid change/switch something I should have a certified Allison dealer perform since all the fluid will get "flushed" out with a transmission flush service?  I do plan on changing the external spin on also and I did change the external spin on at 5,000 miles too. 

Since I want to do this service myself and save some $$$ would it be best to stay w/dextron fluid as recommended by GM owners manual and do the service myself?  If I do change to castrol synthetic does this changing of fluid void any warranty repair and could this become an issue if the fluid is tested?

Thanks for your reply and suggestions, Mike.  Oh yea, found the name of the fluid I want to use...Transynd.


----------



## dmartin2417

Allison Transmission Questions

Thank you AllisonMan,  You be the MAN...  Is the cleaning of the tower shift pad something we can do?  I would really like to try if you think it is not a service item only.  Where do I find info on doing the percedure?  Parts if needed?  As you can tell we are new at this and really want to learn how to do everything that we can do with out service help..Thanks, Debbie


----------



## handyman43358

Allison Transmission Questions

Hey our school bus is an 2000 Amtran FE with a DT466 with an Allison AT545 Tranny in it. I was wondering what the wining noise was when it was going through 1st, shifting into 2nd and all the way through 2nd gear. Someone told me it was a type of gear or clutch in it that started with a P but I can't remember the exact name. If you can tell me what the name of that gear/clutch is and what exactly it is used for id appreciate it. Thanks a lot. Oh by the way, the transmission went out of it 2 weeks ago and we just got a new rebuilt one in it. What would have caused a young transmission like that go wrong so quick?
                        Thanks, Chad


----------



## bksnoopy

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi AllisonMan,

Hope you can be of some help on this topic.  I was told by someone over at the rvamerica forum that there was a recall for this problem.  Bad bearing?

Regarding transmission dropping from 6th gear to 1st gear and check transmission light coming on after moving about 50 to 100 ft.

This transmission error has happened intermittently 3 times while I was on a trip.  All three times the transmission was cold.  Each time it corrected itself.  I would just shut down the unit and restart the engine.  After idling for 5 or 10 minutes I would try to put it in gear.  If it gave me the error code, I would repeat the above until I was able to get underway.  Once I was on the road, I didnâ€™t have any problems. 

Everything is nice and dry and fluid is normal.  I checked as many of the connections related to the transmission that I was able to trace.  Everything looked nice and tight.  The only suspect was a tie-wrap that seemed to be pulling the speed sensor cable causing unnecessary tension on the sensor.   I tried to pull the motorhome out of my garage Tuesday (01 12 04) and it did the same thing.  It will not let me shift to any other gear including reverse until the engine is shut off.  I was able to back it back into my garage and will wait for Allison.

The error codes are 2511 and 2216, both seem to relate to the speed sensor.

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## TradewindRvr

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi AllisonMan,
   I made a post to this topic and it went in as a new topic post. My mistake, new to this board. Would you answer please. Thanx.


----------



## agood

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison Man,  You sound like the answer to my prayrers....I just bought a 96 Allegro Bus with the 230 Cummins and a 6 speed Allison.  On my drive home it seemed to down shift hard....especially from 5th to 4th gear. It may not have necessarily been a hard shift but an early one....too soon causing faster engine speed.  I found notes in the coach's owners' manual made by the previous owner about having the tranny reprogramed....it was done sometime in late 96 or early 97....he lists what looked to be a ECU update code....but I don't have that info with me right not....I can get it if it will help you....What should I do to get the hard down shifts corrected?

Also I found a grapefruit size spot on the garage floor of ATF after the coach was parked for about 48 hours.....is there a common place to look for leaks?  

I has 41K miles on it.
Thanks!!!!

OH!  one other thing....I have heard about diagnostic software that you can run on a PC and connect to diagnostic port to see and fine tune this tranny....how would I get this software?


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi hvac71234,
Sorry for the delay I have been very busy. Has anyone checked out your output speed tonewheel? This is easy to check. On the right side of your transmission looking towards the trans. from the rear, there are 2 sensors with 2 sets of wires going to them. There is one towards the front and the one in the rear is the one I will be addressing. This sensor is held in with a bracket and 1 bolt (13mmhead)remove bolt and pull out the sensor. Stick a screwdriver inside and see if the square tooth tonewheel moves. There should be no movement. If it is tight, I would of coarse re-install sensor and wire connector. The next step I would take is to have the ECU recalibrated to the newest specifications. This has to be done by a distributor or dealer with the capability to reprogram. This also is if there are no codes present which I am sure the company that fast adapted would have told you. Good luck and I hope this solves your problem. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi baja,
Sure you can perform your own service and flush yourself. 
1. Remove drainplug and drain fluid.
2. Remove pan and save gasket because it is re-usable
3. Drain and clean pan
4. Re-install pan and torque bolts to 20 ft.lbs.Internal filter change is not neccessary only at overhaul.
5. Change external filter
6. Add approx. 4 gals. Transynde
7. Remove cooler return line from transmission (one with arrow pointing towards transmission)
8. Have someone start transmission and let approx 1 gal. oil come out of the cooler return line into a bucket.Then tell person to shut off truck.
9. Re-install line onto transmission.
10. Adjust oil to correct level 140 deg F
Just keep these instructions and warranty should be no problem if you do on your own.

Thanks for the ? and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Dmartin,
Just call local dealer or distributor and order the part(shift pad kit). The instructions for taking apart and assembly of shift pad are in the package. Just take a dry clean rag and gently clean the electrical contact points under the inlay, you will see what im talking about once pad is disassembed. Thanks and have a   great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello Handyman,
The noise is coming from the pinions on the carriers. This model transmission had straight cut gears which cause that whining noise you hear. Typical for an AT545. As far as the transmission not lasting, from past experience on this vehicle, check your shift lever at the transmission. Does it have 2 holes to choose from that the pivot pin can be inserted? I remember a fleet of school buses that vintage that the pin was in the wrong hole and the shift linkage was out of adjustment. Another big problem is if the electric modulator if you have one is not getting a signal and if you have a round "feldsted" cable modulator, they fail frequently also. Hopefully the company that did the work check everything possible that may have caused the failure. I hope this helps. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi bksnoopy,
You may have 2 different things to check out here. First there is one bolt that holds these sensors in and the bolt goes to a bracket. Remove the one on the bcak of the transmission. Stick a screwdriver in the hole and see if the square cut tonewheel moves or spinds. If it does, this is the problem. If it is tight, take that rear sensor and put it in the front sensor hole (engine speed sensor) and put front one in rear hole. then drive and see if you get code 22 14. If you do, you have a bad sensor. Replace the one that is now in the engine speed sensor hole (front) Please let me know what happens. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello agood,
downshifting problems on that vintage can be a few things, Could you do me a favor and check the shift tower for codes? How you do this is with the key in the ignition position, press the up and down arrows on the shift pad at the same time. If it comes up OL--, press the two arrows one more time. What you need it to say is D1 -- if it comes up D1 and 4 numbers after that, you have logged a code. Write nubers down and let me know. I guess you will have a D1 21 12 which is the throttle position sensor. With the vintage of the coach, it may have come disconnected at the engine throttle arm or worn. 
The leak is a lil easier. On each side of your transmission there is a hole the dipstick can be located it. Check the side opposite the dipstick. There probably is an old style plug with what feels like a bolt head on top of it. If this is what you have, when you shut off your coach and the oil level goes above this plug, it will leak. Good luck and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

To all of you here at RVUSA
Thank you for all your great questions but I am sorry to inform you that due to my busy schedule and the surprising overwhelming amount of questions,I am going to have to refrain from further questions. This does not mean I will not be able to answer your problems that no one else wants to, just give me a call here at Pacific Detroit Diesel Allison in Ridgefield Washington @ 360 887-7556 or my E-mail to my office is rfranzen@pacificdda.com.
I started out doing this as a hobby, well the hobby got too big LOL. I appreciate all the questions and had a blast answering them. Some of you had some real tough ones but I hope I helped a little. I will check this post for a couple more weeks just in case answers or comments need to be posted. I wil;l not leave you out in the cold LOL. 
As I always say "Thanks and have a great day!" :laugh:


----------



## pilotreef

Allison Transmission Questions

hi allison man
I have md3060, with a 300 cummins. after a long shut down period I can't get it to go into gear. after 20 minutes of pressing the pad, (harder than I should have to) it finally responds. the idle is at
the recommended 800 and the fluid is where it should be.
can you help?  thanks   wayne


----------



## chriss

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello allison man

Im having a problem with my MD3060 6 speed allison trans, its in a 1994 gulfstearm. It takes around 40 mins of warm up time before transmisson will go into gear or work at all, the eletronic push botton does not work for that period of time, after warm up it is very slow about changing in and out of gears. But once it has been ran for a while (1 hour plus) it seems to begin to work great, in the summer the trans needs no warm up time and works great. the trans only has about 62000 miles

Do you now what the problem is and how I could fix it? maybe the cost?

Thanks Chriss


----------



## jimmpat

Allison Transmission Questions

hi there we lived in ak for over 20 years and have driven the alcan at least 70 times about 20 in a diesel pusher i saw on your inquirey to allison man that you worked on haul trucks where at i worked at red dog,nixon fork,and illinois creek mines e-mail back and we can chat


----------



## Champ2u

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello A-Man,
I'm new here.  First, this is my truck layout: 2004 Chevy 2500HD Silverado CrewCab 4X4 Duramax with Allison tranny, Hypertech programmer, K&N filter (OEM replacement), 6inch ProComp lift, 16X8 Weld racing EVO Velocity 8 rims and 315/75/16 BFG AT tires.

Chevy booklet states changing the "external control main filter" at 7500 miles.  Now is this the filter that has been stated here called "spin on"?  Is it the one that looks like a little oil filter screwed onto the mid bottom of the tranny?  I'm at just over 7500 miles and like to get this done.  

#1:  What are the procedures on changing it and is it doing it yourself or having the dealer do it due to warranty stuff?  

#2:  Does using a Hypertech programer for the Durmax help or hinder the tranny since my truck is lifted with 315/75/16 tires?

#3:  This might be pushing it, but any info on Banks exhaust system (cat-back) and Airaid intake system helping the truck?  Just thought I would ask.

Thanks!


----------



## Vixen21TD

Allison Transmission Questions

[Vixed 21TD 5spd Turbo diesel pusher motorhomes are known for their excessively high first gears and rubbery shift linkage contolling the trans axle some 20' behind it.

We are interested in converting the Renault transaxle to an Allison 3000MH. We have a full machine shop, so custom fabrication is not much of an issue. I would like your opinion re:

* Cost of the transmission itself (NEW) and/or the likelyhood of locating a used unit to save $$$
** The general concept and any special things we should watch out for in taking on this task.

Thanks for your help!!! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## canadyco

Allison Transmission Questions

hey chevy i am in the same boat i was wondering if you have found recalibration for the duramax or if regearing works my truck is having problems only when towing my trailer please let me know


----------



## GLSmock

Allison Transmission Questions

What transmission is used by Ford.I have a ford 460 automatic/overdrive.Is it an Allison tranny?GL :8ball:  :question:


----------



## larry6053

Allison Transmission Questions

I purchased a used 92 Bounder with a 5.9 Cummins pac brake exhaust brake and a at545 Allison. The Trans failed at 80,000 mi. and was rebuilt, 6000 mi. later the torque convertet went out.  I was told that the reason for the failures is the use of the exhaust brake with this transmission since it has no locking torque converter Is this the case in your opinion.  If so should i replace the 545 with a 600 sieries trans with a locking torque converter to eliminate the problem.  thanks


----------



## KJS_1995Eagle

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison man ! Hello.
I have the 3060 in my 95 eagle ( fleetwood ) The temp guage was acting odd, jumping to the max temp and bouncing around, then it ( guage) stopped working al together. Is there a general / typical problem that I can research to get things back to normal? I am pretty mechanical if pointed in the right direction. I am not sure where to check first, sending unit, guage itself etc..... Thank you in advance for a response.

Kevin 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Kevin Sullivan
www.kjsullivan.com


----------



## weekender

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi AllisonMan,

 Let me just state the obvious from the start, Your Awesome!
 I just bought a 2004 2500HD Chevy with a Vortec 6000 and I assume it has an Allison Hydra-Matic 4-speed automatic overdrive HD.
 Where would you recommend that I take it for future service is the Sacramento, CA. area?

Thanks in advance,
Roy


----------



## 2 DA WDS

Allison Transmission Questions

I have a 2001 Chevy 3500 with 8.1 and allison. When towing with cruise control on at the sloghtest grade the tranny will shift from OD down 2 gears. This causes the engine to rev to 4000 or so rpm. Is there an adjustment to let it shift out of od sooner or keep it from shifting to what I guess is third?


----------



## garryp

Allison Transmission Questions

TRANSMISSION "HUNTING"

I have  Allison HD4060 paired with Cummins M-11 in a motorhome.  When cruising in 6th, and encountering a slowly increasing incline, at some point the tran will downshift to 5th.

However, if throttle is held steady, the trans will continually shify between 5th and 6th, up and down, over and over.  Is this characteristic normal?

I either override to 5th gear, or select the "economy mode".  In economy mode tthe above described symptom will stop.

While I can run in economy to avoid the shifting, the question is:

Is this a condition the really begs for attention from an Allison service visit?


----------



## Bill Sr

Allison Transmission Questions

I have an at545 transmission shifts from 1st to 2nd but will not shift to 3rd or 4th. Could this be a govenor problem and how can I tell.


----------



## transrand

Allison Transmission Questions

I have an at545 transmission shifts from 1st to 2nd but will not shift to 3rd or 4th. Could this be a govenor problem and how can I tell.

First I would check to make sure the modulator is not too tight. The modulator should move an eighth inch beyond the throttle linkage at full throttle. Make sure you are getting enough engine rpm to make the shift. Rule of thumb is 200 rpm beyond full throttle shift point. The governor is a posability but not likely if it makes one shift. Beyond this you would have to go into the valve body.


----------



## unclecarney

Allison Transmission Questions

quote:_Originally posted by AllisonMan_

Hi there. I have worked on Allison Transmissions for 27 years. If you have any questions, please post and I will check back once a week and try to answer them all. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## unclecarney

Allison Transmission Questions

quote:_Originally posted by AllisonMan_

Hi there. I have worked on Allison Transmissions for 27 years. If you have any questions, please post and I will check back once a week and try to answer them all. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## unclecarney

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Allisonman,

I have a 2003 Duramax. If I leave it sit for a week or so I have this problem. I put it in gear and it won't move. If I turn off the engine and restart put it in gear it moves starting out slowly with a little slippage. After it warms up or I run it daily theres no problem. My dealer says there's nothing wrong and wants to keep it for a week or so and see if they have the same problem. Is there something else I can do?

Thanks,


----------



## mud man

Allison Transmission Questions

Dear Allisonman 
 I have a 545 allison i put in a truck i'am having as problem with it shifting past second gear. It was behind a gas engine as is now behind a gas motor. The governor is not stuck any idea what else could cause this, any imput would be helpful.


----------



## Christopher Penno

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello Allisonman,

The Coast Guard Air Station in Astoria received a new Fire Truck last year on a 2002 International 4800 Chassis.
The vehicle has about 3400 miles on it. I have 2 new tranny filters for it. The truck sits most of the time. Is it necessary to change the tranny fluid @ 12 months? It has Dextron in it currently.
I would like to change the fluid and filters myself and save on a service call. How difficult is this? This truck is our first out truck incase of a plane crash. How long should I expect this to take?
How many qts or gallons of fluid will I need? I see where the filters would go I guess. I have never delt with an Allison before. Just a Twin Disc.
What would a service call be to Astoria for this.
On a similiar topic I am currently working on my EVT Certification.
Does Allison put on a class locally for a guy to go to?

Thank You,
Chris


----------



## grldst

Allison Transmission Questions

Just recently purchased a 1995 Safari Motorhome with a MD 3060 Allison.  The other day I read where one could use the electronics of the Transmission to check the oil level, and this is a more accurate way of checking oil level.  I did this and received the code "ol lo 04"  I take it that this means I am 4 quarts low. I added 2 quarts drove about 10 miles did the procedure again, and recieved the "04" code again.  Level on dip stick shows over full now.  Should I keep adding oil?  Also in viewing the codes, it shows code "51 12".  Is this something that needs to be checked by a technician?


----------



## barbicj

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello Allison Man
I have recently purchased a 1994 Gulf Stream Scenic Cruiser with an Allison 6 speed transmission. The last two times I started the coach and began accelerating there was a momentary slip as the transmission shifted from 3rd to 4th gear. After that, as the transmission warmed up the shifting was normal. I suspect the previous owner allowed this coach to sit idle for long periods of time between uses. What are your thoughts as to the cause and proper tests/fixes to pursue? Is there an additive you would recommend?
Thanks,
Jack


----------



## driver8

Allison Transmission Questions

Hey UncleCarney, I think AM's gone from this forum; see a couple of pages back for his final post.  Anyway, WRT that 1000, my '01 Chev with 8.1 gas is doing the same thing.  It gets very little use and I think this is half the problem.  ATF & filter have been changed 2x so far by the local Chevy dealer (I sorta go overboard on PM) and the truck's been only 13K.  Anyway, it was so bad today that R acted like neutral and D felt as if more than one gear was engaged, i.e. the RPMs would drop and the converter would load down but the truck wouldn't move (yow!).  Did a cold-fluid check per the OM and found the fluid well above the high mark for the cold (sub 140 or 160, whatever it is) range.  Crawled under the truck, pulled the drain plug with a 15mm socket, let about a quart out of the pan.  Truck drives fine now, but like you said it probably would have anyway since it had had a chance to warm up from engine heat by the time I got out from under the truck.  I'm saying all this just to let you know that a problem similar to yours MIGHT be caused by an overfull condition.  Might be worth a check.  But I know nothing about automatics so the high oil and the locked tranny might be totally unrelated (fair warning given!).  Anyway, good luck with yours.


----------



## driver8

Allison Transmission Questions

Sheesh, just put in a HUGE reply for 95 MH with the 3060, password was wrong, clicked the "go back" link, and the board wiped out my whole reply.  Admins, PLEASE fix this.  Anyway, I don't feel like spending another hour typing it back in.  If the poster is still looking at this board, he/she can contact me at:

stockseat
at
1/4horseman.com (don't use the fraction -- spell it out in english)


----------



## mikevan

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison Man,

I am looking for a used ECU for a 3060 6 speed trans.


----------



## transrand

Allison Transmission Questions

mikevan 
Are you looking for a WTEC II or WTEC III. If you don't know how to tell the diiference, look at your LED display on your shifter. If you have two blue digits that display gear selected and gear attained, you have a WTEC II. If you have one red digit that displays gear selected only you have a WTEC III. I would check on Ebay, I just seen a couple of WTEC II ECU's on there. You will have to get it calibrated at your nearest Alison dealer with reprogram capabilities.


----------



## mikevan

Allison Transmission Questions

Thanks for the input, it sounds like I have a WTEC II.  Two displays.

I will check eBay.

Thanks again.


----------



## ayresjc

Allison Transmission Questions

AllisonMan:
I have a 1990 Prevost with the 8v92 and Allison transmission. Several times now it has shut down while I am driving, one time requireing a tow
off the road. Most times it will restart after awhile. All dash lights and gages work but the shift module is blank. It appears to do this when it should shift down. It happened at the start of my last trip and the last day six weeks later. I'm a little afraid to drive it to Medford as it is 200 miles.
The transmission was serviced at the Medford shop 15,000 miles ago.

Thanks John


----------



## Curtis Nikel

Allison Transmission Questions

I have a 2000 Winnebago Journey on a Freighliner chassis. It has a Cummins ISB and a 4 speed Allison (MT643 I beleive). I have been thinking about changing the transmission out to a 6 speed Allison (a 3000MH I believe). Can you let me know if this can be done? Where I might find a transmission and accessories and if the benefit will be significant?

Sincerely,

Curtis Nikel


----------



## transrand

Allison Transmission Questions

Curti Nikel
Yes this can be done but it would be fairly expensive unless your willing to shop around. There is a transmission for sale on ebay right now if you are interested just search for Allison transmission. The transmission is only part of it. Then you have to find the adaptation parts such as flex plate and spacers, mounts, and the driveline would probably have to be modified. Next you have to buy controls, like an ECU, a VIM, shifter, wiring harness. Then unless you are mechanically inclined you would have to pay someone to do it and it is a very time consuming. It would cost around $15,000 if you hire someone to do it. There is also the chance that your driveline would handle the extra speed from the double overdrive.


----------



## transrand

Allison Transmission Questions

aeresjc
You might want to check to make sure you are getting power to the ECU. Beyond that you will have to have someone with a reader to get the codes.


----------



## rzcsprings

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison Man: I have an 04 Itasca Suncruiser 35U, with the GM 8.1 and the Allison 1000.  Occasionaly when leaving a dead stop, with moderate acceleration, the transmission locks up in second gear, will not upshift or downshift.  If I pull over, cut the engine, restart, all is well.  The Allison Technical Assistance Line tells me that once in a while the transmission "acts stupid", and to have it checked, which is no small task, being many miles from a service center.  Otherwise it works perfectly.  Would appreciate your comments, please.  Thanks!


----------



## Curtis Nikel

Allison Transmission Questions

Thanks for the response Allision Man. I did look on ebay and found the transmission you wrote about. In your reply do you feel that the price mentioned would be for all the work and parts or do you feel that this would be labour only? Can you also let me know if there would be a significant enough change in the driving of the motorhome?

Thanks again for getting back to me on this so quickly.


----------



## transrand

Allison Transmission Questions

Curtis Nikel
The price I mentioned should be for parts and labor if you could get everything used and depending on the shop you choose to do the work. If you bought everything new expect to double that price. I think you can find good used parts if you look hard enogh though. Over time I have seen everything you would need on ebay. There are many pros and cons of course. I think you would get better MPG with the double  overdrive. With fuel prices the way they are right now is almost good enough reason itself. The World Transmissions generally last very long under motorhome usage, but if they do malfuntion they can be much more expensive to fix. It is also hard to beat the way the World Transmission shifts.


----------



## transrand

Allison Transmission Questions

rzcsprings:
I would have to agree with the Allison technical assistance. Get this fixed while under warranty.


----------



## larry6053

Allison Transmission Questions

I have an Allison at 545 in a 92 Bounder motor home with a 5.9 Cummins, I have destroyed the trans twice now and have been told that the exhaust brake is probably the biggest contributor to this.  I was also told that since I have tweaked the motor to apprx. 300 HP that may be a problem too.  I have removed the exhaust brake (it came with the coach when I bought it used) but would like to know if detuning the motor is necessary also.  Is ther any way to get a locking torque convertor for this trans?  Thanks for the help


----------



## transrand

Allison Transmission Questions

larry6053:
Yes you are running too much horsepower for the transmission. I am not sure why anyone would put on an exhaust brake when there is a non lockup convertor. There is a company I heard of that sells a lockup convertor for an AT 545 transmission, but I am not sure what company made it. I will check around and get back to you if I figure anything out.


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello Pilotreef,
Sorry about the late response but I had retired a lil from this, but I can't let it go LOL. I can only think that your problem may be a sticking throttle position sensor at your engine throttle linkage. If the TPS is stuck and not returning properly, the Allison computor will think you have your foot on the throttle and be more than 10% throttle showing to the computor and it will not go into gear. Try putting a light throttle return spring on the TPS to get it to return or replacement would cost around $300 for a new TPS. I hope this solves your problem. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Chriss,
I hope you read my response for pilotreef. Another problem you may have is if there is any debris that may have gotten inside your shift pad.If anyone spilled anything or just sometimes the electronic board inside needs to be wiped off. I hope your problem is resolved. Thank you and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Champtoyou,
Uh Oh, I do not recommend 2 things at least that you have modified on your truck. It sounds wonderful and I would love to own it LOL but by adding taller tires and adding horsepower, you basically have written off the Allison warranty. Taller tires change the output ratio and the transmission will shift out of its normal torque curve. I do not have the horsepower rating here at home but I can get it if you need it or call your local Allison distributor or dealer. 
Well back to your question. The filter is the spin on, oil looking, filter. Make sure you save the magnet that usually sticks to the top of the filter and put it on the new filter. The original filter change is suppose to be at 5,000 miles. Have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Vixen21td,
Regearing with an Allison MD3060 is very expensive. Not only do you need a transmission (with no core approx $7000) you need an ECU (computor $1600), programming ($500) shift pad (1000) and this still does not include labor. It can be done but very expensive. If I can help any more, please contact me at phone # in earlier posts. Thank you and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi canadayco,
There is only one calibration for the pick-ups, but there is a possibility that if it is not shifting correctly, your original calibration may have some updates in it. Contact your local GMC dealer and if they do not help you, call your local Allison distributor and see if they will help. Thank you and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi GonlyLonely,
No the Ford is not an Allison. At this time, GMC and Chevy are the only pickups that use the Allison. The larger Ford 650 does have the Allison. It is considered a light duty truck. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Larry653,
You are correct on both accounts. You will keep burning up the AT545 unless you remove the PAC brake system (which is doing no good since your transmission has no converter lockup). When a transmission has converter lockup, it locks one to one with the engine which in turn in combination with the PAC brake system, slow the vehicle. Tha AT545 has no lockup and runs in hydralic converter faze 100% of the time. With hydralics, you make friction, heat and sooner or later, transmission failure. The AT545 is a good transmission, but if you want holdback, the MT643 would be a great conversion. It is a cost effective way to go also because you can get a rebuilt one for a resonable price. The engine will have to go from a #3 housing to a #2 SAE housing and the flexplates and engine adaption pieces will need to be changed. Good luck and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

KJS 1995 eagle,
I believe I answered your question at work but I will again. If you remove the wire attached to your temp sender and with the key in ignition position, ground the wire to the chassis (trans case is good ground), if you gauge pegs all the way to the right, your sender is bad, if the gauge does not move, check for opens in the wire, then if no opens, your gauge is bad. I hope this helps, Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Weekender,
Thank you! 
I think I also ansered you from work since i have not looked here for a while (I tried to retire but can't give up LOL) E-mail me at work where i have a booklet of distibutors and dealers.
*NOTE to everyone:*If you go to allisontransmission.com and look in the upper right hand corner of the site, click on locations for service. This is a new system and is really cool. Just click on continent, country, etc until you get to your local area. Not only does it give you names of service distributors and dealers, but tells you everything about the facility including drivers lounge. RV hookup, etc. Try it you'll like it hehe. Thanks and have a great day>
rfranzen@pacificdda.com


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi 2 DA WDS,
Try your local GMC dealer and see if they know of a calibration fix for shift bussiness. I would take it to a GMC dealer that also sells not only pick-ups, but bigger GMC's. They seem to know more about the Allisons. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Garyp,
Using your economy mode is exactly what you should be doing. Is this happening pulling hills? This is where I hear most of this problem. Economy mode was made to render this situation. You did a great job figuring that out. No harm will be done at all to your transmissions. Enjoy the ride! Have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Bill SR,
It can be a stuck govenor but what I always check for in this situation is the engine no load rpm. Is this diesel? If so, put your trans in nuetral and step on the throttle. Record the rpm that the engine stops at. Next, there is a tag on the right side of the transmission that has a part number on it. Write that down and call local Allison parts facility and ask them what rpm transmission you have by giving them the part number. If they ask why, just say you need a transmission and they should help you LOL. The engine RPM must be a minumum 150rpm higher than what the parts department says your transmission is. For example, they tell you your transmission is a 2600rpm. Your engine would need to go to a minumum 2750 rpm in nuetral. If you are only turning 2650-2700, this is why transmission will not shift. Good luck and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi unclecarny,
I hope your truck is still under warranty. There is a new spring in the front support that needs to be put in. The problem is oil drainback. If your truck sits for a period of time, the oil is draining out of the torque convertor and loses lil prime and takes a while to fill up.This spring will fix your problem. If you have any questions, I have the sevice information letter at work. Please e-mail me there and I will scan it and send it to your E-mail. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi mudman,
I think what you meant is it was behind a gas engine and is now behind a diesel. The valve body rpm is different. I hear this a lot with regears. People need to know there is more to it than changing transmissions. There are torque convertor ratios, speedometer gears, pto or non pto, pan depth and the big one that gets most people, RPM. You need at least the engine rpm on the valve body recalibrated (re-sprung and tested) to 150 rpm lower than your engine no load governed rpm. I hope this helps. Thanks and have agreat day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi cepenno,
Please give me a call and I can answer all your questions. Or e-mail me at rfranzen@pacificdda.com. I will certainly give you all the help you need. You are a local person and I would love to help even if you do by yourself. It is easy I can walk you thru it. The oil if Dexron does need changing every 12 months due to the condensation that builds up inside the aluminum case. Dexron does not like moisture, it breaks down. I would suggest converting to synthetic Castrol Transynde. It is expensive but pays for itself. At 75,000 miles you just change filters not oil and do an oil sample every couple years. It also maks the trans run cooler and really saves on wear and tear. I do not make any more money selling dexron or tTransynde so I am not trying to sell you Transynde, its just that **** good LOL. E-mail me and I will give you my phone number through E-mail. Have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

grldst,
I would have this checked out. You may have a wiring issue or a bad sensor. Check allisontransmission.com and you can click on service locations up on top right. Good luck and have a great day! p.s. 2 qts overfill will be ok until it is checked.


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi barbicj,
I would check the oil level first. When it warms, it expands and if you are low, after travel it goes higher on stick and stops the slipping. Another thing I caution is their may be a cracked C2 clutch hub inside the transmission. You may want to have this checked out. Good luck and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

hi driver8,
Did you see my earlier reply on the front support spring? Your problem sounds like a bad NSBU (nuetral safety back up) switch. Does your display change even though you do not move it or some times not light? Have the NSBU checked out. I would not recommend replacing yourself because these are very sensitive and need to be adjusted precicely. Thanks and have agreat day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Mikevan,
Try Portland Freightliner sales and service. They have a couple trailers in back with lots of Allison used parts. I do not have the number at home but they are in Portland Oregon. e-mail me if you cannot find number since i have it at work and i do this at home rfranzen@pacificdda.com. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi ayresjc,
Sounds like a corroded power fuse or bad connection. Also check for corrosion on your battery terminals. I hope this helped. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi rzcsprings,
Funny you should bring that up, I have a vehicle in my shop right now that Allison and I are working on trying to resolve. I will let you know the outcome. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

larry6053, 
I belive i finally asnswered your original posts. Check back to it and see if that answers your question. Have a great day!


----------



## binsjohn

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi, Allison Man,

I have 10,000 miles on my '04 Chevy Silverado with Duramax/Allison. I've changed the motor oil to Amsoil synthetic and want to change the ATF to Amsoil's ATF. I've been told that draining the ATF from the drain plug in the pan will only get out 7.4 of the 13 quarts. I want to be sure I get out all the factory ATF before putting in the Amsoil, so I won't have a mix in the tranny and torque converter when I'm done.

Can you tell me how to do this?

Thanks


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

hi binsjohn,
first off amsoil synthetic fluid is not approved and if they tell you it is, ask them for the aprroval license number. To get a better full synthetic mix, remove the cooler return line and have someone start the truck while you have hose in bucket. Let about 1-1 1/2 gallons flow out. If you go to allisontransmissions.com, you should be able to find list of approved oils. At this point I believe there are only 3 and Amsoil is not one of them. Sorry. Have a great day!


----------



## nbw1

Allison Transmission Questions

1999 Fleetwood Discovery
Strange but washed the coach, backed it out from the lawn and started
to drive away. Tranmission display read 6 then quickly changed to 1 and my dash lights indicated "transmission Temp" before I could go down the block.

I assume I either got water someplace it shouldn't have ?

What do I do... after reseting codes it comes back.
Code Reads d1-2511
After crawling under, I don't find anything wrong i.e. plug on drivers side looks fine.

UPDATE: FOUND THE OTHER SENSOR WHICH DID HAVE A BROKEN WIRE.. ALL IF FIXED NOW.


----------



## ro.co3

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison man, I have a 2001 expedition with a ISB and allison 5 speed (2000 ser.) I want to read my fluid temp. and I've been told that the plug under the dash by the steering column does'nt give the info.There's a company ,I think silverleaf that makes the software to use that plug but they say it wont give me what I want with the 2000 tranny. Whats my options. Thanks for any reply.


----------



## Zip from Tenn

Allison Transmission Questions

Again, Thank YOU, Rick.Your knowledge and availability to us is priceless. I hope you can stay with it for a while. Burn-out comes quickly when you get hit from all sides.
 And thanks to transrand too, for the answers given! Two Allison experts-- more than we deserve!
zip


----------



## trims30

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison Man (or anyone who knows):
I have 95 Beager MH with 6 speed cummins MD3060 and 300 engine. When I press the arrow buttons on the shifter panel the display reads "d1". Does that mean I do not have the Oil Level Sensor or what???

Also noticed oil on bottom of transmission case arount the two round bolt on flanges. No oil on sides of transmission just on bottom. Is this just a leaky gasket? Will re-torqueing solve the problem or what do you suggest?? 

Manual oil check looks ok but I'm just a novice on this, especially am confuesd when I see posts about temperature too low to reliably check oil levels. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
trims30


----------



## TxDoc

Allison Transmission Questions

Question from a friend:
I just bought a 01 Chevy 1 ton drw 4x4 W/8.1L and Allison 5 speed auto. All I want to know is why you can't take it out of 5th gear? I have a 9000 lb 5th wheel and it pulls it great untill you hit 5th then it's back and fourth between gears even on flat ground. If the tranny will hold up to this abuse thats fine but its still a little anoying. Can any one tell me if that sounds normal?
--------------
Does he need the lockout installed?
Thanks


----------



## wonttakno

Allison Transmission Questions

i have a md3060 that is showing only 4 on the right side when drive selected and will not shift unless i shutoff coach and restart unit help?


----------



## Cobranut

Allison Transmission Questions


AllisonMan,

I have a '93 Monaco Dynasty with MD3060.  It has only 57K miles.
While changing the rear axle fluid I noticed dampness around the trans tailshaft seal at the yoke.
I washed it down with carb cleaner and after about 900 miles it is very slightly damp just below the seal.  It is not enough to drip, but just picks up a film of road dust.
Is this amount of seepage typical and how difficult is it to replace that seal?
Is it worth the effort?  I am preparing to switch to synthetic fluid. Will it be more prone to leakage with synthetic?
I do keep the driveshaft greased, although I haven't disconnected it yet to verify that it slides freely.

Thanks in advance,
David


----------



## Airstream

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison Man, real happy you came back! My 98 Airstream on a 97 Freightliner (300 Cat w/6 speed Allison)has a speedometer that is giving me fits. Works fine one day, reads zero the next trip. The last return trip it pegged and was very erratic at slow speeds, but returned to zero at a stop. Odometer reads no change yet cruise control works fine. No codes to be read from the tower. When it would not read I could unplug and replug it at the trans and sometime it would then work, but not always. If I was persistent it would finally read properly and we would be fine until I shut it off. Then the dice were thrown again. I have no hair to left to pull, your help, please.
Airstreamer


----------



## hapo

Allison Transmission Questions

quote:_Originally posted by AllisonMan_

Hi there. I have worked on Allison Transmissions for 27 years. If you have any questions, please post and I will check back once a week and try to answer them all. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## hapo

Allison Transmission Questions

quote:_Originally posted by AllisonMan_

Hi there. I have worked on Allison Transmissions for 27 years. If you have any questions, please post and I will check back once a week and try to answer them all. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## hapo

Allison Transmission Questions


Hi,  we have a 545 that slips in reverse only,  I am thinking about doing a rebuild,  but my biggest problem is dextron III leaves me with big welts and sores, The last tranny I did {L80 GM } I had to take a week off after I was done, Is there any other tranny fluid we could run? With gloves,  the small parts were going everywhere. How about c4 oil?   After the truck sits for a few days, it's slow engageing but only the first time, during rebuild what would you look for?  Thanks Hap Freeman    
0     








quote:_Originally posted by AllisonMan_

Hi there. I have worked on Allison Transmissions for 27 years. If you have any questions, please post and I will check back once a week and try to answer them all. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## ALASKAN

Allison Transmission Questions

 :shy: 
 HAVE A 1999 SEA BREEZE 1310 LIMITED. I CHANGED OVER TO AMSOIL TRANSMITION FLUID, 5W-30 AMSOIL FOR ENGINE, AND AMSOIL GEAR LUBE IN REAR AXLE. HAVE HAD NO PROBLEMS WITH ANYTHING SINCE SWITCHING. 
 AMSOIL DEALER ACTUALY FLUSHED ENGINE AND TRANSMITION WHEN CHANGE OVER WAS MADE.
 TRANSMITION COOLERS WAS FLUSHED WITH TRANY.
AMSOIL TRANSMITION FLUID ACTUALY RUNS 40% COOLER THAN ANYOTHER BRAND. AND PROVIDES SMOOTH SHIFTING.INSTALLED FRANTZ OIL AND TRANSMITION FILTER( REMOTE ADD ON.)
AIR IS FILTERED WITH AMSOIL FILTER. 
 NO MORE WORRIES AND FEARS AS WE TRAVEL AND ENJOY THE OUTDOORS.


----------



## Max Pwr

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison Man,
I have a truck with a AT-545, the back up lights were removed by the previous owner. I would like to replace them starting at the switch. My question is where is the switch? I have 2 wires on the right side, one of which is hot with the key on, but no power to the other with tranny in reverse. I have two wires on the left, and two at the rear.


----------



## cynabar

Allison Transmission Questions

crawled under the coach to take a look at things and noticed a damp spot on the bottom of the Allison 3000. The drain plug had a drop of fluid on it so I gave it a quarter turn with a wrench. I checked all the other bolts and fond them tight Accept for a several recessed bolts that were labeled C1, C2, C3, etc. I gave these a less than a quarter turn though they would of taken more if torqued the same as the others.

My Allison operatorâ€™s manual doesnâ€™t say anything about bolts or torque specs but a cut away drawing shows several clutch assemblies labeled C1, C2, C3, etc.

Did I do somthing bad?


----------



## BigHartz

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison Man.. I have a 1999 30' 165K miles Blue Bird shuttle bus I will convert to a Class A motor home. It has a pusher 5.9 24V Cummins with 4 speed Allison auto-trans and I don't have the model #. Appears that the trans has been recently rebuilt and has Dexron III oil. This increase in weight plus pulling a 25' IO boat will require me to boost the HP output 50 to 80 HP. My questions are what can I do to add longevity to the trans. First I will add a trans temp gauge so what should I expect the normal operating temp to be? I see gauges full scale 250F and others 400F what should I use? Would you recomend a synthetic oil also? Thanks for what you do. Big Hartz


----------



## mcbro

Allison Transmission Questions

Allisonman,
I am new to this forum and a new RVer so please forgive my etiquette.

1> I have purchased a 1995 Monaco Crown Royal Signature series Pusher with a Cummins M11 with 81000K. The manual for the transmission is missing from all docs. All the previous owner said was that it was a bigger trans. because of the engine size. Do you have any idea which trans. the bigger one is or how I can tell by looking.

2> Being a new RVer I am learning as I go. I recently took a trip and had a little bit of an issue with over heating the coolant temp of the engine while climbing hills (pulling a Jeep Grand Cherokee on a car trailer). A friend told me to manually downshift while climbing. This seemed to help but I still believe that it is getting hot to fast. In just a few minutes of climbing the temperature will go from 185F to about 198F and then will stabalize as long as I keep the RPM above 2200 and may even drop a few degrees. Is it true that I should manually shift or is something wrong? The transmission temp runs from 175F to 200F.


----------



## JADA

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi,
I have a V730 in an 84 Flx bus (6V92). It ran perfectly for 1710 miles from where we picked it up and then no problems for a year or so then without warning, it kicks out of low to neutral when you try to drive from a dead stop. Here is what I have noticed in particular. If it is a cold takeof, it runs great. After you drive it for 8 to 10 miles, that is when the problems start. It seems when the fluid warms up is when the trouble appears to happen. I'm not sure if it has anything to do with it. 
I took it in to a certified truck repair center and had the fluid changed and the transmission back flushed. I worked fine for a short period then started doing it again. Any suggestions? Is it the low pump or perhaps something to do with cooling the fluid? From least expensive to most expensive, what progression of action should I take?
Feel free to contact me via my personal email at johna@radiks.net
Thank You,
John


----------



## Lolarace

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi-
I just found this forum.  I have a 02 GMC 8.1/Allison with 20k on it. To change to synthetic fluid, do I have to flush the trans, or just change the spin-on, drain the pan and refil.?  Thanks
Larry


----------



## jas415

Allison Transmission Questions

We just purchased our first MH, a Monaco Diplomat, 330 HP Cummins, and a 3000 Allison.  A question if you don't mind.

The temp guage on the tx hardly ever gets above 165, is that normal?  It starts out at the bottom, 140 and after about 30 miles of freeway driving it gets to about 160.  Outside temps here in Houston are in the mid to high 90's. The unit has about 22K miles on it and appears to have been exceptionally well maintained.


----------



## Aaron

Allison Transmission Questions

Hey allisonman! I see you have helped alot of people here! Can you try this one out for me? I have 2000 Fleetwood Discovery with a 6 speed allison. When I start the vehicle I get some eratic charging rates showing on the volt meter in the dash! First it drops to 10 volts and then shoots up to 18 volts and back and forth and so on. When I put the transmission in drive, the volt meter goes to about 15 volts and holds there. When I start driving and the trany is shifting through the gears, The voltage shown on meter seems to increase with the RPMs! As my RPMs aproach the shifting point the voltage will be over 18 volts and the Battery light comes on! Now you would think I have a battery or alternator problem going on! But! I have do the following in this order:

When the problem first started I checked the batteries,
The I replaced the alternator - no change

I put the coach into a Freightliner dealer for service, They replaced the chassis batteries and told me the alternator was most likely the problem.

I replaced the alternator again - no change

I contacted Freightliner's customer help center, They told me that the only thing that would cause overcharging is a bad ground so I have removed and cleaned all terminals, and grounds. - still no change!

So my question is do you think my voltage problem is related to the transmission in any way?

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## rbigrig

Allison Transmission Questions

Allisonman!

First, let me say thanks for the info you are providing people here.  You are an obvious font of knowledge, and it is getting people out of the shop and back on the road.  I used to be a vendor of a particular kind of telecom gear, and I used to post on the web to chat with folks, but I knew my firm would have put an end to it if they could have.  Thanks for doing what you do.

So, onto my issue:  I have an MD3060 in my motorhome, and I recently suffered from a 12 volt electrical short on the chassis wiring side of the house.  We later found a large cable that lost some of its shielding and arced against the chassis.  In any case, the digital pad display went blank when the short occurred, and we had to have the driveshaft removed and then have the unit towed to a shop.

The shop, armed with the Fleetwood chassis wiring diagram, determined that the *ECU *was the culprit.  We pulled the lid, and found the two 10 amp fuses intact, and all six relays tested OK.  However, the pad was still dark and the transmission was *not responsive*.  We found that about half of the ECU was "dead," and the shop ordered a new one for about $700.  Being a component-level trained tech for years, I took the old ECU home to examine it.  I pulled the board, and to my surprise, there weren't _any _semiconductors, custom chips, or even components on the back of the PC board!  *Then I found resistor R1 and what was left of capacitor C1*.  One of the radial leads out of C1, which appears to be a small-value picofarad cap, had been blown off what was left of the small cap.

*That was it*.  A resistor and a cap, six Bosch relays, a PC board, and two ganged connectors.  $700.  I wanted to jump off a cliff.  The whole shop visit, including troubleshooting, repairing the wiring, and the MCU was $2,912.00

What I want to know is: *what is the value of the cap C2?*  I am curious to know the capacitance and voltage value, so I can replace it and keep this unit as a spare or pass it back to my shop so they can use it elsewhere.  The shop offered to buy it from me if I can prove it will test out OK.  Heck, I will be happy to put this one back in my RV and sell them back the new one!  What am I also curious about is, why doesn't Allison repair or remanufacture these units???

*Any info at all would be appreciated very much!*


----------



## Aaron

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello,   I believe That I may have solved my own problem!  I found a bad battery in my house battery setup!  It must be creating an open circuit!  I will replace the battery in a day or so and find out for sure!

Aaron


----------



## rt446dm

Allison Transmission Questions

AllisonMan: I read an earlier post where you stated that if you change tire size it could result in damage to your Allison. I have an 02 Chev DM/Al with 49000 miles and I went up one size on tires at 42000 and made a 5000+ trip with 36' 5er. Tranm. did fine and no problems with the down shift. Just worried about further damage I did have the tran, reprogrammed after installing the tires. thanks


----------



## jsparkes

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Allisonman,

I sure wished I had known about you sooner!

I have a 94' Dolphin 34ft with a 5.9 Cummins 230 engine and an Allison MD3060 transmission with 32,000 miles. The trans was serviced at around 25,000 mi. and new Dextron and filters were put in. 

I brought my RV to your shop in Ridgefield last month for a shifting problem. Code was 21  12. The actual problem was when driving at approx 15mph in second gear then slowing a bit, the downshift into 1st produced somewhat of a shudder or sort of slip-catch action when re-accellerating. The shop was unable to reproduce this and after approx 4 hrs of time said they were unable to fix what they couldn't experience. I have subsequently taken the coach to a truck transmission shop for evaluation. They suggested dropping the valve body module and put in new gaskets then replacing filters and put in synthetic fluid (Transynd) hopefully solving the problem. A rebuild is $4800 and that would be the next step.(NOT)! Transmission operates normal in all other situations. I do occasionally get a hard downshift into 4th similar to others on the forum.

What would you advise as the next step?

Thanks for your help,

J Sparkes


----------



## busboy

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Allisonman.
Looks like you're swamped with questions so I appologize for adding to the pile. 
My wife and I own a 1984 Bluebird school bus with an automatic Allison transmission Model #MT643. All three drive gears are strong but there is a problem with the reverse. The reverse is really weak. If the ground is flat, I can get the bus rolling (with a bit of revving and waiting) and can work up momentum to get going; but if there is the slightest uphill or uneven ground, she won't go anywhere. I've worked on my own vehicles for years and have some mechanical knowledge (but I'm no tranny expert) and it seems like slippage to me. (When we bought the bus, it had been sitting for a year).
Three quick questions:
1.With your expertise, what might the problem be?
2. Are we looking at a new transmission, a full rebuild or just some tweaking and replacing problem parts?
3.Is it possible to fix this myself with the help of my father-in-law who is an old school heavy duty mechanic? 

Thanks in advance for your help and insight.
Best regards,
AAron - BusBoy


----------



## JADA

Allison Transmission Questions

I sure hope someone has some suggestions 'cause I am at a total loss. I have an 84 Flx 6v92 w/Allison 730. It has been running just fine and one day I parked it and shut it down to include shutting off both battery banks (12 & 24). A couple weeks later I return and turn on the batteries, set the start switch and when I hit the start button... nothing. It was dead. My gauge indicated 3v. I realived the 12v battery switch had been turned on prior to my arrival so I assumed someone had tampered with it and drained the start batteries.
I put a 35amp charge on the battery and kicked it up to 200amps to try to start the bus and still nothing happened even though the gauge did go up to 14v.
Is there a switch that disables the starting system if the bus is shut down while in gear and the air bleeds off? Is there a way to turn the system on and then tru to start it off the starter? I don't have a clue hot to get this thing to start as I don't know what the conditiuons were when it was shut down last if in fact someone did have it running.
Should I try to put a charge on the 12v bank only? I can hear a click in the rear when the starter button is depressed. (speaking of depressed...) If anyone has any suggestions, please advise asap as I need to get the hbus started so I can take it in for some other mechanical work.
Thank you,
John Andersen III
johna@radiks.net
  	 Topic


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi ro.co3,
I am finally now able to get back on this site. You can check the temp with that connector if you have the DOC software in a computor or if you have the software loaded in a palm pilot. I have not been able to find a suitable "T" fitting for this model yet so people can install a temp sender and gauge, but I am working on it. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Zipfrom Tenn,
Thank you for those kind words, I do this on my own time and those words are what keep me wanting to answer questions. Thank you and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Trims 30,
If you get a D1 when you press the arrows, no you do not have a oil level sensor. In 95 there were not many OEM's that woulld install this.
The oil on the bottom of the case, do you have a plug on one side that feels like it has a 13mm bolt on top? It would be opposite the dipstick. If you do, I would say this is where leak is from. Allison now has an updated plug that does not leak. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello TxDoc,
You should have a tow button on your vehilce and pressing this should take care of the problem. Thank you and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi wonttakno,
If you have a 4 stuck in your display you have a code logged. You need to have this repaired. Have you checked which code you have? You can do that by pressing both arrows either once or twice until you see D1 and followed by 4 more numbers. Write these numbers down and call your local Allison distributor or dealer to get repaired. Since this is August, you probably already know this LOL. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello RVers! I am back (whether you like it or not LOL) I was kicked out of the forum and just got reinstated. I will be playing catch up for a while but I will answer all questions. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## jashields

Allison Transmission Questions

Glad to see you back. You were missed.


----------



## Norml

Allison Transmission Questions

Allisonman,

I have a 1996 Country Coach Intrigue w/ a 300 Cummins and a 3060 Allison transmission. When the engine is cold and you shift into reverse or drive, the transmission does not engage immediately. If you rev the engine for a few seconds, reduce the rev and shift the trans, it engages immediately and smoothly. It does not happen as often when the package is at operating temperature, but it can. My local Allison dealer has looked at this problem twice and have concluded that nothing is wrong. However, I am trying to sell this motorhome and while I know that I have had nearly 40,000 trouble-free miles with it, a potential buyer may view this as the beginning of a serious problem. What do you think?


----------



## notlost

Allison Transmission Questions

hi 
first, thanks for all the time you seem to spend on this. these forums are so helpful to so many of us. 

we just picked up a new beaver patriot with an allison 4000 and cat c13.  
we are having issues with the cat engine (seems to be starving for air) but i don't think you can address that, right?

since we are new to the dp world, we have tons of questions. one is that our transmission temp rises from approx 180 degrees to over 230 when we are at idle. this happens when we are travelling and come to traffic (so the coach has been running for a while) and it happened today just a few minutes from our start while we idled.is this normal? can this have ANYTHING to do with the starving engine? 

thanks, in advance.
 :question:


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello Cobranut,
If you are going to put synthetic in you will definatly want to have the seal replaced. It is easy if you have an installer but to do it without may be difficult. If you get a new seal from an Allison distributor or dealer, it should be a new double lipped seal which should help from further leaks. The problem with having a diesel pusher is the rear seal faces towards the front of the coach. Roaddust gathers on the seal and acts like sandpaper against your yoke, this is why Allison improved to a double lip seal 1 lip for dust and the other for oil. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello Airstream,
The sensor on the back of the transmission is not the speedometer signal. What it does do is sends an output signal to the Allison computor (ECU) and from there, it sends a signal out to either an Allison VIM module or in Freightliners case, anywhere they want to put their own wire connections. Once you find that connection, you should be able to see if there is a problem with it. If you had a bad output speed sensor, you would have logged a code 22-16. I would ask Freightliner for some schematics on their speedometer wiring. Thank you and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello Hapo,
I hope you get this before you do the overhaul. Yes you can use other fluids, the best of course would be synthetic Transynde mad by Castrol and availabe at any Allison distributor or dealer. Another option *in the AT545 only*would be any 15-40 motor oil. This actually makes the AT545 and not any other model, shift better (you should use flat brass internal filter and make sure pickup tube is correct length). Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello Alaskan,
Since your motothome is out of warranty, Amsoil can be used but their synthetic fluid is NOT approved by Allison and if someone out there reads this and is thinking of adding Amsoil synthetic to get their 5 yr warranty they will be void by using Amsoil. There are only 3 manufaturers that Allison approves with a TS295 approval and they may have added a few more, but I have only seen Transynde made by Castrol.If anyone is interested in the Amsoil synthetic, ask the dealer to show you the TS295 approval, he will not be able to do so. Check allisontransmission.com and click on approved oils for the up to date list.
Another thing that worries me Alaskan is what model of transmission do you have? If it a World transmission WT = MD or HD or B model, and you did not use an Allison genuine filter, beware. I have had a few brands that have to low of a micron size and what happens is there is not enough flow and it concaves in and stops the flow of fluid in the transmission, causing major transmission failure. You should see these filters, they are totally sucked into a little ball. I cannot tell you which filters they are for obvious legal reasons, but, beware. 
I hope I didnt upset you but I have to let you know what you may be up against.
Thank you and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Max Power,
Looking from the back of the transmission towards the front, on the right side there is an eigth inch pipe plug. What you need to do is go to a truck parts store that carries Jake brake parts. In one of there kits is a pressure switch. This will screw into your transmission an I would use Teflon sealer and be very very careful not to overtighten this swith. The boss that the switch goes into will crack easy if overtightened. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi synabar,
I hope not LOL. Those are not bolts, they are plugs with "O" rings so you can take oil pressures in each clutch. If they are not leaking, I would leave alone. You may have a bad gasket between your valve body module and the main case or something more simple. If you have an 98 or older you may have an older style dipstick plug and the oil seeps down to the bottom of the pan. The old style plug feels like it has a bolt head on it. If you have one of these and it is opposite your dipstick side in the same location, I highly recomend it be changed to new style. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi BigHarts,
 The first thing you need to do is contact Allison distributor or dealer with the actual model number so they can let you know what the rated max horsepower is for your transmission. Next is the cooling system. By adding horsepower to the engine, you will be adding more heat. You will need to install an additional oil to air cooler to your bus. The way to hook it up is you have a cooler out port (and if a MT643 top cooler fitting)that goes to the cooler. Then on the output of th radiator cooler, have it go to the added on air to oil cooler, then out to the external filter and then back to the transmission. Normal operating temp is 180 - 220 but most vehicles run around 170.I hope I helped out a little to save wear on your transmission. Have fun with the conversion and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello McBro,
You will have an HD4060 in your coach which is the bigger than an MD which the C and B series Cummins use. You can confirm this by the tag which is on the drivers side of the transmission right above the valve body module and maincase splitline.
As far as temperature goes, you are fine. Normal operating temps are 180 to 220 deg F. If by chance you do overheat, a check transmission light will illuminate on your dash at 230 deg F and at 260, your shifting will be inhibited. You are doing fine at 195 especially on a hill which will cause heat. By running in a lower gear, this will keep a little cooler. I also suggest using synthetic Transynde on your next service which will keep the heat down another 10-20 deg and synthetic will hold viscosity with heat better than DexronIII will. I hope this answers your question. Thank you and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello JADA,
Do you still have good reverse? If so you may have a cracked forward clutch piston which would mean time for an overhaul. V730 transmissions are pretty strongtransmissions and that is the only thing that comes to mind when you describe the problem. Please let me know if reverse is ok and I will try a different route. What happens is when the oil is warmed up. all parts inside expand with the heat and this is when the crack leaks enough pressure to cause slippage. You may also have a cut seal. I will look for reply on reverse. Thank you and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Lolarace,
First drain the fluid, then drop the pan because this holds a lot of fluid because of the recessed pan plug, drain oil out of pan and replace pan with the same rubber/metel gasket which is re-usable (do not change internal filter)then change the spin on filter and then flush the cooler well. Thanks for the question and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi jas415,
Monaco does an excellent job of putting the correct cooler on their vehicles. This is probably the correct temp and if you are worried, have any mechanical shop with an infrared temp gun compare the temp with your gauge by putting the gun aimed at the sender. I bet they are close and this shouldnt cost if a good shop. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Aron,
I do not believe it is but there are always firsts. What I think is not the transmission because what is happening is as the rpms go up (towards the end of shift) this is when volts go up. I think it is related to rpm not the transmission but you need to find the problem before you do damge not only to the transmission computor, but also other electronics in your coach. I do not know Freightliners wiring so unfortunatly you will have to find a good repair shop. (other than one you have gone to already) Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## mtwallet

Allison Transmission Questions

quote:_Originally posted by AllisonMan_

Hi there. I have worked on Allison Transmissions for 27 years. If you have any questions, please post and I will check back once a week and try to answer them all. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## mtwallet

Allison Transmission Questions

Hey Allison Man, Need some Info. I own a 1994 Airsteam w/cummins
230 turbo w/ md-3000 6 speed allison transmission. Having a problem with a dash light message ( do not shift ). This has happened 3 or 
4 times.It happens when I sit idling for a short time while in gear. I know I need to get it serviced, but I'd like a heads up what to expect.Any Info would be appricated.


----------



## JADA

Allison Transmission Questions

Thanks for the reply. Reverse works fine. The tranny kicks in to neutral from a dead start only after it is warm. It works fine on some days and on other days it acts up. I can say the engine is in desperate need of an oil change. Any suggestions on an oil type?
Also, now I have another problem. It appears a friend of mine attempted to move the bus to mow grass and in doing so, I think he turned it off while it was still in reverse, I say this because now when I try to start it, the reverse warning beeper goes off in the rear end of the bus and the backup lights come on. Problem is, I can't seem to shift it into neutral to or park to start it. I believe all the air has bled from the tanks. Will that keep it from being able to be shifted to park so it will start? How can I get this in to park? Do I need to charge the tanks with air from a compressor before it will shift?
I must be a real pain but I just can't seem to get any answers from other sources.
Please advise...
John


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi rbigrig,
Well, to answer your question as to why it cost so much and why Allison does not re-furbish ECU's, here are my thoughts and only my opinion. To train an Allison mechanic as well as you have obviously been trained in electronics would be very hard to do. It is hard enough to train people on all of the Allisons period. It has taken me 27 years to know as much as I do and if I had thrown in a degree in electonic engineering, there is no way I would know as much about Allisons as I know today. I am not trying to sound rude bigrig I'm just trying to explain. Wow, I just read above and I sound rude but I'm a pretty nice guy LOL.
As far as refurbishing the ECU's, I am sure someday, some company out there, maybe you, could start one which if you do I'd love to get your number LOL. I am the one who usually has to tell the customer how much the ECU's are and this is not my favorite thing to do. Before WTEC there were electronics called ATEC. Just recently we have been able to buy refurbished ATEC ECU's and ATEC transmissions have not been built since around 1992 (besides off highway and all ATEC is now called CEC). Allison is very proud of their transmissions and it is always better to install a genuine Allison part in my opinion than a refurbished part.
So to summon up, don't be hatin LOL I am just giving you my honest opinion.
Thank you very much for the question and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Aaron,
Did changing the battery help? I wouldn't think it would because they are supposed to be seperate from the chassis batteries. Let me know and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello jsparks,
My suggestion would be to drop the VB module and replace the solenoid for 1st and me being here at my home, I do not have a troublshooting manual to see wexactly which one that is, but please call me at work and I will give that info to you. Was the other shop able to duplicate the shift?   Did we charge full 4 hours? I also would like to talk to you about that so please call.Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

rt446dm,
The owner of our company has gone up one size and has had no problems either, but if you do have a failure, this could be the cause. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## jsparkes

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Allisonman,

Thank you very much for your concerted efforts in setting us all straight! I will give you a call to discuss the work in the shop and the info on the valve body. 

The other shop did not test drive the RV to make the diagnosis.
He was very busy and gave me an educated guess as to what the possible problem may be. He also said that a test drive would be his first step. He also checked for any codes but found none.

Thanks again for your help.   

Best Regards,

jsparkes


----------



## rt446dm

Allison Transmission Questions

Thank you Allison man for taking time to ancer.


----------



## t savard

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Allison Man,I have a 3060 transmission that when cold allows the engine RPMs to speed up between shifts. The outside temp needs to be abouut 55 degrees before this happens. After 4 to 5 miles the condition clears up. If pulling a hill the RPM limiter kicks in. I have a disiel pusher. It has done this since new, but now is gettig worse. All maint has been maintained. No error codes. No has been able to help. Hope you can. 
Is it correct that you have to change syn oil twice before you are allowed the extended oil change frequences (from dextron to syn)
Thanks
Travlintom


----------



## TShrum1

Allison Transmission Questions

Help Mr Allison Help,
I have a Chevrolet 2002 Duramax with the Allison transmission, This is a C2500 four wheel drive extended cab pickup and up until now I have had no trouble with the Allison (in fact its a great transmission) The problem goes like this I now have about 102,000 miles, the truck has always been serviced by the dealer at the appropriate times including the transmission. While driving down the road somewhere around 62 mph all of a sudden the engine just revs up, as I release the throttle you can feel the transmission catch or take control again. This happened about six times on Monday and Tuesday morning while enroute to the Chevrolet dealer it was worse. Before I made it to the Dealer it would not shift into overdrive and as I came to a stop about a mile before the dealership, I heard like a loud breaking glass noise or grinding glass noise, as I pulled into the dealership the breaking glass noise was gone.
The dealership called today Friday and said it was fixed, that a module had to be replaced. To replace it they had to pull the transmission back a bit from the engine to get to it, well thats what they said anyway, and explained to me the computer had put the engine/transmission into what they called limp mode (when it would not shift into overdrive) I picked up the truck and was told that the tail piece needed a seal that it had a very minute leak and they ordered the seal but I could go ahead and use the truck until next week when the part comes in, I offered to pay the bill and the service manager said Terry the part was only twelve dollars lets just wait until we finish putting in the seal, which I thanked him.  Driving away from the dealership I had thought this was a very serious problem, I was so relieved it was not.
Well after driving about ten to fifteen miles it started again around 62 mph it just like slips out of gear and the RPMS go way up and you hear the roar of the engine I let up on the accelerator it like takes hold and works ok for maybe four or five miles and then again the same thing.
I really want to get this fixed but I don't know where to take it, I am sacred to go to like a transmission rebuild shop and I really don't think the dealership techs are all that great either. When I arrived at the dealership we checked the fluid and it was clear with a red tint and had no burn smell whatsoever so I need someone with words of wisdom. Thank you in advace for your help. Just for your information, I tow with this truck seldom and when I do it is a light small trailer. I do not know anything else to add to this with the exception that yesterday when I went by to get some tools out of the truck they had I think two hydraulic hoses hooked to the transmission but where they went to I have no idea other that they were very long.

Thanks again
Terry Shrum
Tulsa, Ok


----------



## meekna

Allison Transmission Questions

AllisonMan - I scanned throught the listings but didn't see this problem; I have a 2001 2500HD 8.1L and Allison.

First problem is when the vehicle comes to a rolling stop and the accelerated pressed to move forward again, the transmission has not decided which gear to select, subsequently a violent downshift and head snapping take-off! is this normal?

Second - during warm ambient temps (about 85-90deg F) the transmission makes two groaning noises at 50MPH, I can count on it everytime.

Any ideas?
Thanks
Nathan


----------



## Lolarace

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Allison Man -
Glad you're back.  I have a similar problem to Meekna.  I have also have a  2001 GMC w/ 8.1 and Allison 5 speed.  When trans temp is above 175, after coming to a stop, when I accelerate the trans does a "double thump". Its almost like it was locked up or in neutral then has to get into gear before it goes.  There doesn't seem to be any real hesitation.  It is less noticveable in Tow-Haul mode. The dealer has reprogramed the trans.  It helped for about 2000 miles then came back.  It has done this since nearly new - now has 22,000 on it.  Dealer seems to think it is Just an Allison, they all do it. I don't mind if it is normal and won't cause any problem.  
Thanks again for your time.

Larry


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello jsparks,
First off how many hours did we charge you I'm curious. What I would do next is have a pressure gauge put in C5 port and main and go out and see if when this happens, does pressure drop (especially after warm?) Then if low pressures, I would next drop the VB module and clean up the VB because in that year, I have seen little poliching beads that look like little flat brg rollers, stuck in valve bore. I would also change the solenoids associated with C5. Please let me know the outcome because my guys are pretty sharp and I wonder why they could not duplicate the problem. Was I there and offer a test drive with you to see if you could duplicate it? I look forward to hearing from you. Call me if you would like. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello busbot,
Sorry for the delay in answering but I was just allowed back to forum and am playing catch up LOL. The first thing I would check in the govenor on the left side of the trans on the rear cover. There is a cover with 4 1/2" head bolts. Remove bolts and the govenor is behind the cover. a very little bit of oil will come out. Next, hold the govenor by the nylon gear and let it hang down. Next, pinch the weights togeter on the head of the govenor and see if the valve inside the govenor shaft moves up and down freely. You may have a sticking govenor which will not allow it to relax all the way and not let you get 1st gear which you need for reverse. If that is ok, install a 250 pd pressure gauge into the 1/8" pipe plug that is by the shift selector (there are 2 plugs. Use the one that is in the deeper crevice of the two)Check pressure cold then warm and see if the pressure drops down around 125 psi. If it does in reverse, I would remove the VB and clean it to see if any sticky valves or if the checkball if it has one, has dissapeared. There is also a screen in the rear cover. In newer models it is under a big plug on the back of the rear cover on the bottom. See if that is plugged.Let me know if any of these helped.Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

JADA,
There is a nuetral safety switch on the side of the transmission by the selector. There will be 2 wires coming of it. You can manually shift back to nuetral if you have a stone bennet shifter (toggle switch) or if you have a cable and its in nuetral, you prob have a bad switch. Have some one in bus with brakes set and foot on brake. take 2 wires coming from bus chassis and connect them on chassis side. If it is the NS switch, your bus should start. Thanks and have agreat day!


----------



## meekna

Allison Transmission Questions

Hey Lolarace - thanks for the info, I fine with it as long as there is nothing wrong!


----------



## Lolarace

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Meekna

Let's hear from AllisonMan.  The dealer may be full of it.  Good luck.

Larry


----------



## jsparkes

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Allisonman, 

I really appreciate your diligence in resolving the problem.I will call you when we return from vacation. Yes, I was charged over $400 for 4 plus hours for the time that my RV was at your shop with nothing resolved except a ground wire re-attached.I believe Aaron was the techs name. You will probably have the info in your records around the end of July under J Sparkes, Dolphin 34D diesel pusher with Allison md3060 transmission. I originally was going to have the trans serviced and synthetic oil put in but we ran out of time. We had to leave plus the oil looked good and it had been serviced at 25,000 mi. so we didn't stay the additional day.

Best Regards,
J Sparkes


----------



## cvrvr

Allison Transmission Questions

AllisonMan

Thanks for all the great info on Allison. I have a W-20 with an Allison 1000. I would like to add a mechanical temperature gauge. Do you know of a fitting that can be installed in the cooler output line so that I can install the temp sender.

I took your advice and had Transyd put in at about 6000 miles.

Thanks again
George


----------



## TShrum1

Allison Transmission Questions

Hey Allison Man,
Just an update, I decided to take my truck to the allison people in Tulsa after reading about you and your co. They were so busy but yet Bill the service manager siad I know you need your truck let me at least have Jim hook up and see what codes are there.
These guys were so nice and if I ever have a real transmission problem I will go back, what they found were codes that did not make much sense as the Dealer had said and Jim suggested we start with the, I'm not sure what he called it something like the PCM or park or neautral control as mine is the older style, anyway he changed it, found a burnt connector up inside and as Jim said if this is not the problem it would be soon.
He offered to test drive it but I said if it works I will know and if it messes up I will come back so I paid my bill,left and after about five miles it messed up. Thinking these guys are too busy they even said if we do a tear down it will be like Wednesday, I called my Dealer and went back there and loaded him and the mechanic and went for a drive, well it did it many times and as soon as the mechanic heard the noise he said Terry thats a transfer case I know it is, well thats what it is the Allison is ok and now that I went to the Allison Dealer I have a new switch that was going to be a problem.
I was really impressed the guys at United Engines and I am sure they would have found the problem if it would have done it and they could have heard it. I was impressed because they work on the big trucks and buses such as you do, but they treated me like I was driving a big truck and yet it was only a pickup, The service manager is Bill Temme and was super! I even bought the synthetic oil and more filters while I was there.
Thanks for a great forum to post our problems.
Terry
2002 Duramax/Allison


----------



## jacques

Allison Transmission Questions

I have a 2004 Chevy 1-Ton Crew Cab 4x4 w/Duramax diesel and Allison T1000. When I decelerate from highway speeds and reach 43 MPH, the transmission releases and coasts without any noticable engine braking. Is this normal? If not, what could be the problem?


----------



## duramax4by4

Allison Transmission Questions

I have an 02 Chevy Duramax. Today I was driving and the transmission went dead. What I mean is, it just basically went into neutral but was still in "Drive". I tried to put it in 4x4 and no change. What I did notice is that when I put it in Park and let it sit for a minute then put it in drive, the backlight behind the D(for drive) starts flashing. Any idea what might be the problem. I have 82k on my truck and it has been on a regular maintenance schedule.

Thanks!!


----------



## Serious Hardware

Allison Transmission Questions

Allsion Man, 

Thank you for putting so much time into helping everyone on this forum! I have a MT643 that won't kick down. I have replaced the cable reel assembly and adjusted it to be full extended at wide open throttle. Still no kickdown. Do I need to have the tranny rebuilt to get the kickdown working?


----------



## Lolarace

Allison Transmission Questions

Hey Meekna-

I just got back from the dealer again.  He said there is a new service bulletin that updates two solenoids.  He's going to order them and install them when I get back from vacation.  I'll post in about 3 weeks with the outcome.

Larry


----------



## KAT100

Allison Transmission Questions

AllisonMan,
I have a 2004 Newmar with 2500 miles on the odo. It has a 8.1 Vortec engine with a 1000 series Allison tranny. The coach runs and performs fine. Recently I noticed on the ground a few drops of transmission fluid. After crawling under I saw that the fluid was coming from the back of the transmission pan gasket. The bolts were tightened but it still drips (just a few drops). Fluid level checks OK if not a little high.

Question? Is the gasket bad and needs to be replaced or could the fluid be coming from some other place? I have looked the tranny over and can see no other source for the leak.
Also is this gasket a stocked part or must it be oredered?....The nearest Allison dealer to me is over 60 miles away.

Any suggestion would be helpful....

KT


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello Norml,
I suspect the problem is in the valve body module. The converter relief stop pin may be worn or broken and when this happens, the converter drains all the fluid back out and it takes a while to fill it back up. You will need to take in and have this checked. Let me know how it goes and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Notlost,
This is not normal. I would take your MH in as soon as possible to have it checked out. It can either be the engine having heat issues heating up the trans, it could be the trans heating the engine or it could be a lack of cooling or blocked cooling hoses or cooler. Sometimes when hoses are built, they cut the inside rubber and this blocks cooler flow. Let me know and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello MTwallet,
Have you checked for codes by turning on to ignition and then hitting both arrows at the same time on your shift pad either once or twice until you get a flashing "D!" and then is folled by more than just --, write the other numbers down and let me know. You must have a code logged in whenever your check transmission light on the dash comes on. I look forward to your reply. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## mtwallet

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello AllisonMan,
Thanks for the reply, I stopped by our local allison service dealer,he gave me a hand book telling
how to check for codes. This guys were very helpful. I had 35-00 code interruption of power. I called their field rep, he told me to check for loose connections to the battery, sure enough a loose ground wire.
Mtwallet.......


----------



## notlost

Allison Transmission Questions

hi allison man,
now i know why so many people ask you for your knowledge! you are so right about my temperature heating up and the cause being a lack of air flow.
our beaver patriot has 2 issues, we feel. one is that the intake hose to the air filter is 7inches in diameter and is not even a true 7 inches as it's 'squished' along the way. it runs across the length of the rear of the engine, so it does have a long way to travel.  in addition, our muffler is rated at upto 430hp (we have a cat c13  525hp engine). beaver is now building the new patriots with mufflers rated upto 525hp. we're getting horrible fuel mileage and feel the engine is being choked on the intake and may have back pressure on the exhaust.  we also have an hourmeter air filter indicator  that always runs in the red (danger) zone.  monaco has ackowledged there is a problem with that but doesn't have a solution, as of now. they told me they're working on it. 
we have addressed all these issues with the beaver factory, monaco service, caterpillar and anyone else who may listen..we have gotten NOWHERE. 
i would greatly appreciate any help you can give us since we feel as if our problems may become serious and no one seems to even acknowledge responsibility, nonetheless help us to fix an obvious problem.  l


----------



## Grinch

Allison Transmission Questions

Allisonman,
   Please see the post under "General RVing" titled "Temp gauge sensor" posted by Grinch.  I thought I was adding my post to the Allison Transmission forum.

Thanks, Richard


----------



## sd_slim

Allison Transmission Questions

I am looking at 2 foretravel U280's. Both have cummins 8.3L 300HP engines and Allison MD3060 tranny's. I have been told that these have transmission braking and that jake brakes not needed.  What is this and is it true?


----------



## mikevan

Allison Transmission Questions

If you can get the vin # from each of the coachs.  Call the tech support group at Foretravel in Texas.  They can tell you what each unit shipped with.  I have a 93 U-280 GV.  It has a exhaust PacBrake installed. Later units could have the transmission retarter installed. This is a preferred method.

I don't believe the Jake brake was used on that unit. Not sure though.

Good Luck,

Mike


----------



## rbigrig

Allison Transmission Questions

Message Preview 
Allisonman!

Hey, no offense taken at all! Let me apologize if my message came out sounding, well, upsetting in any way. You're far too valuable to this forum for any flak, real or otherwise. To that end, I took no offense in your message, either! Heck, if I had 27 years of Allison tranny training, well...I don't!  I think I'll leave that to you.

In the ECU department, well, I do fix stuff like this all the time. I actually do board-level repairs on the side for the shop that I take my RV to here in Virginia. All sorts of circuit boards come in "unrepairable" or "unserviceable" and I can usually find the bad parts, and find and install new ones. In the case of the ECU, the only parts are the six relays, two 10 amp fuses, one resistor and one capacitor. On mine, the capacitor is in two pieces from the surge the rig took.

So, let me ask you this: can you access a schematic that has the value of the C2 capacitor? The ECU board is a 29509439 REV 0. If you can get me that value, I'll tell you what - I can repair these things all day long, and much more complex models, too (as long as I have schematics and component values for non-labeled or destroyed parts!). If you know folks at Allison that would be interested in component and board repair work, let them know I am interested! In most cases, the cost of goods (parts), time to repair, and access to finished product work out cheaper in the end than stocking news ones on the shelves at the factory (adding up inventory costs, especially when you retire units). A "factory certified" repaired part can be offered at a lower cost than a new one, and in the case of the ECU, live just as long as a new one, due to the fact that there are very few parts involved.

My shop tells me that, according to their distributor, they ordered 12 ECUs this year, and that's here in my town. If you guys want to look into a refurb program (certified by Allison, not me of course), then that would be something else. My website is http://www.newyawk.us and my email is s@newyawk.us. If you have any ideas, I would love to hear them!

But if that's no do-able, do you think you can find out the value of that capacitor? Any of your in-house schematics should have it, and that would at least enable me to have a spare on hand for the next electrical short my vehicle might suffer. 

And, as always, thanks for everything!


----------



## richard.reed3

Allison Transmission Questions

 :question: AllisonMan
98 tradewinds w/300hp cat.  The upshift point for 6th is
55 MPH and the downshift point is 52 MPH. As long as I keep
the accelerator slightly engaged, the downshift is at a 
much lower speed.  I travel lots of backroads and curves at
45-50 MPH are common and unsafe to maintain accelerator engagement.  Problem is lots of shifts between 5th
and 6th.  Can the tranny be reprogrammed NOT to downshift
when the accelerator is not engaged at speeds less than 52MPH?
I drive very conservatively and always use the ECONOMY mode.
Thanks


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello notlost,
I am sure Beaver/Monaco will come up with a solution to your problem soon. Lucky for you this company is good at taking care of their customers. They need to find the solution before they can contact their customers. I would give it time but also keep bugging them. If you fly too far below the radar, they may forget you. Please let me know what the solution would be once they come up with one. They have to because the more vehicles they make, the more they will have to repair once the solution is found. Have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello SD SLIM,
yes and no, There is a lock-up feature that yes will hold back on hills, but I would try to either install or find a coach with an exhaust brake. These brakes use exhaust back pressure to hold you back and I tell you, they work wonderful and also save on brakes. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

rbigrig,
no problem pal. I have a couple engineers at my shop this week from Allison and I will relay the message about you interested in repairs. Unfortunatly, I would not be able to come up with the schematics you called for, heck, Allison has to hide a few secrets from me LOL. Check back later to see what I found out. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## transrand

Allison Transmission Questions

rbigrig,
Let me know if you figure out how to rebuild ECU's. Using rebuilt parts is a very big part of my business. I am able to get rebuilt parts for everything inside the transmission, but I have been unable to find anyone who rebuilds the ECU's. Good luck trying to get Allison involved. I tried to inquire about it at the distributor that I used to work for. I don't know if it was them or Allison themselves, but they seemed more interested in selling new parts than rebuilding old ones.


----------



## dumperdave

Allison Transmission Questions

AllisonMan! I am impressed. Been checking out this site, and glad to find my way to an expert. I've got two issues:
First, I have a '92 diesel pusher with Cummins 5.9L Turbo and AT545. Cruising at 60 - 65mph is 2200 - 2500rpm. Sure do need overdrive! I can only go faster downhill with the wind. Is there an aftermarket overdrive like Gear Vendors or US Gear or does Allison do something like that? 
Second, We just drove to Alaska and back (30 days) and went through several days of heavy rain on the way up. Ever since then, the overheat idiot light works like a guage. When the tranny warms up, it gives a light glow, and when we go over mountain passes it gets pretty bright. It's the Spartan chassis and dash. Any ideas
Thanks for being there!
DumperDave :approve:


----------



## notlost

Allison Transmission Questions

allisonman,
yes, i am working with monaco to resolve my problems. as of yet, no luck, but i know there is something wrong and will persevere. i would be happy to keep you (and the rest of the forum ) updated in case someone else has this problem. 
again, i can't imagine how much time it must take to answer all the questions on this forum. you are truly a generous person and the epitome of what camping is all about. thank you for sharing your knowledge.  :approve:


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

richard.reed,
The best thing you can do besides giving more throttle is to select 5th and keep it in 5th until you reach approx 2000 rpm. Try it and let me know. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello dumper dave,
My suggestion is to add a little taller gears in the differential but make sure a SCANN run is performed by an Allison distributor because they can run a program in their computor that will tell you what gears you need. The light is turned on by OHMs and the hoter the trans gets, the higher the OHMs. AT545 do not have a lockup feature which in short, locks the transmission 1-1 with the engine to move your vehicle in different gears depending on which model you have. Yours does not have lockup and is move from basically oil hydralics and when you move oil that much, you cause friction and that is why your transmission heats pulling steep hills. You can add an additional air to oil cooler to cool it down or synthitic Transynde is said to lower temps 10-20 d f. Thanks and have agreat day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

notlost,
I really appreciate feedback and kind comments like yours and others. This is what keeps me going. Have a great day!


----------



## jimlin

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello AllisonMan,

I have a HD 4060 with retarder (year 2000 and 40,000 miles)that makes a growling noise when shifting from 3rd to 4th gear. The Allison Dealer would not accept that this was a transmission problem. Required drive shaft being pulled to check balance and u-joints. Also checked alignment of drive line requiring visit to manufacturer. Reprogammed the transmission shift points. Finally agreed that we could not find a problem external to the transmission. He is now putting in a rebuilt transmission (not a new one).  The new shift points move the 4th gear closer to 3rd and moved the 5th gear closer to 6th.  I have asked that the shift points be reprogrammed to their original settings.  He tells me that once the shift points are change they cannot be reversed.  Is this correct.  Jimlin


----------



## van2001ko

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello  , I am a transit bus enthusiast and always wonder how their powertain works. Well anyways I have a few questions about it. The newest transit buses around here has a Detroit diesel series 50 275hp engine with Allision B-400R-WTEC III transmission, Anyways I have a few questions reguarding this transmission, and its WTEC electronics .

1. What exactly is a WTEC III transmission electronics    ?
2. Can the WTEC programing tell the trasnmission to shaft at certain rpms and limited it's engine down to a range of rpm's?
3. Does the WTEC has any control on the accelaration of an coach or bus?
4. On our transit buses around here i pay attention to the speedometer and what is that shaft around 20mph on some of the transit older buses it had an indicators  that tells what gear it is but on the 1st shaft it changed the 2 but on the second shaft it reminds in 2 until the next shaft i dont think it is a gear or somekind of torque convertor lock up?

Thank you so much


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Jimlin,
Yes they are correct, once updated, you can not install your original calibration (CIN). The software automatically updates everything in the cal and the growl may have been cause from the cal or other problems. Allison is always updating the calibrations to make the transmissions work better. The shift points may have to adjust to your driving. Remember when you first bought the coach and the shifts were not right? It takes approx 2000 mile to get this calibration and ECU set up for you. It is constantly monitering your throttle and way you drive. The Allison dealer may have fast adapted the ECU but they drove it. When we test drive, we drive at full throttle to make the shifts. Please just give it a little time. I say good job to the shop if they repaired the either growl or vibration. These are the most difficult problems to solve. Thanks for the question and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

VAN2001,
1.WTEC III is the newer verion of software in the world transmission model. The physical changes that you would notice is the shifter only has one display that is red in the WTECIII where as in the WTECII there are two green displays on the shifter. The ECU's are also shaped different and WTECII has 2 harnesses and WTEC III has 3.
2.The calibration (CIN) id number is what is engineered for the shift points to match up with the engine and differential plus vocation. What the ECU is looking for is a combination throttle position, engine, turbine and output speed.
3.The only control the transmission has is torque converter ratios. It has nothing to do with throttle except to read what the electronic engine is giving it. (mechanical engines use a TPS (throttle position sensor) 
4.the shift pattern for a 6 speed (which is what all worlds are just the calibration tells you if 4,5,or 6 speed and no you cannot just change a 4 speed into a 6 speed because the driveline cannot handle the greater speed) is 1C (c=converter, L + lockup), 2C, 2L (which is the extra shift you feel in second), 3L, 4L, 5L and 6L.
These were all great questions. Thank you and have a great day!


----------



## van2001ko

Allison Transmission Questions

Ah thanks for the in detil reasoning. Can this Lock up Gear have a different shaft point? Becouse for some reason buses on hills tends to get stuck in it going around 20mph.
2. What is the highest speed can this lock up gear can kick in?
3. Is it possible to have the B-400R-4 gears WTEC with Detriot Diesel 50 275hp engine to have it go up to 75mph?
4.Why does the Newer Allision World transmission shaft at lower rpm's than the older Allision Worlds. 

Again, Thank you so much


----------



## jimlin

Allison Transmission Questions

Thanks for your information.  I truly appreciate your generosity of time and knowledge.  jimlin


----------



## Jody

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi AllisonMan,

I have a 93 Rockwood Embassy DP, 230 Cummins, MD3060 6 Spd.  Took it out for a drive the other night, about 5 miles from home the "do not shift" light came on and the shifter pad went black.  All of a sudden there was a pop beside me, saw sparks and smoke come up out of the box the ECU was in.  We pulled over and shut off the engine.  Then of course we had to be towed home.  Pulled the ECU out and the boards are burnt black in one area about the size of a half dollar.  Any suggestions on what could have caused this and how to save money on having it fixed.  Couldn't believe the $2500 cost of the ECU.

Thanks!
Jody


----------



## Lewis

Allison Transmission Questions

 :question: 
Hi AllisonMan,
We have a Detroit Diesel engine with an Allison transmission that uses a Stone-Bennet electric/airshifter. Our coach was made in 1990 by Newell Coach of Miami Oklahoma. The shifter was rebuilt at Newell in 2002 shortly after we purchased the coach. We have been haveing problems again starting about six months ago. Newell told us the shifters need rebuilt every couple of years. I find this hard to believe, but here we are having problems again.

At first the problem was intermittent but now occurs every time we have been on the road for even a hour. When we stop, if the transmission is put into neutral, it will not shift into gear. If we stop and attempt to put the transmission into reverse, it will not shift. If we hose off the shifter (under the coach) and cool it off we can then shift into gear.

Can you help us solve this problem with out breaking the bank again?


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

rbigrig,
I too am sorry if I sounded upset. I was really just trying to explain why we replace instead of repair. The unit you are talking about though is not the ECU but the VIM which is a vehicle interface module. This is way less compliacted than the programned ECU. Freightliner doesn't even use this since it is an option.
Keep me informed if you get into this business! Have a great day.


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

richard.reed,
Try turning economy off. If that does not work, please select the lower of the 2 gears and drive in that gear. What happens is manufacturers get request to go higher speeds and the gearing is set up for you to go 70-80 mph. These motorhomes have too tall of gears in them then if you drive legally and normal LOL. Let me know if either helps. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello dumperdave,
Climbing hills will cause much heat with the AT545.  This transmission does not have lock-up which in easy terms, runs the trans with engine. No lockup means you are driven through hydralics only which by using and putting a load (uphil and maybe a car?)causes friction through hydralics. I would recommend that if the light is coming on a lot now, to have the main pressure tested because by overheating (most lights come on in an overheat condition) you broke down the viscosity of the oil much quicker and thus could have cause internal damage. Just for having a beter feeling when you go on your next trip, have them change oil, flush cooler, after they pressure test. I am thinking you may have low pressure.
Another suggestion is to add an additional oil to air cooler.
Thanks and have a great day if I didnt ruin it.


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

notlost,
thank you for those kind words. These words are what keeps me going. Have a great day!


----------



## 1997beaver

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Allisonman,   I have a Beaver Monterey 1997  Cat 300 and MD3060 transmisson.   Didn't get any info with it on the shift pad etc.  It will do Oil check and codes, but i never see any lights red or green to deal with the economy mode? 
 My first trip out (i was not driving)  we were going up a long hill and the driver was holding pedal down.  We keep going slower and slower and after a while the check engine lite came on. (hi water temp)   I told him to shift down manually and this helped.  We topped the hill and cooled down ok. 
 I am guessing not knowing if I was in economy or not had something to do with it.  Pressing harder on the throttle didn't seem to down shift it?

also is there information on the normal speed at various rpm's?

charlie


----------



## GMCallways

Allison Transmission Questions

Good day AllisonMan. I just bought a 2001 3\4 ton GMC with an allison tranny and think I have some problems. When I put the truck in tow\haul mode and go up any kind of incline (without a load) the tranny slips and jumps when going into 2nd gear and then catches. The SES light comes on and the truck is stuck in what seems like third gear and will not shift through any gears at all until I put it in Park and turn the truck off. When I restart it it will shift fine except for the SES light stays on. This doesent happen in normal mode, only in Tow\Haul. I took it to the local allison dealer and he hooked it up and it came back with the codes P0732 and P0700. He cleared the codes and told me that if it acts up again to bring it back. Well I had to try it again in T\H mode and sure enough it did it again. Can you tell me what I can do to fix this or if it needs to be overhauled. I also was reading about an after market shift kit for allisons that claims to fix these problems. Would you recomend this? Thanks for any advise.


----------



## Bush70

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi AllisonMan,
 I have a few problems I thought you might be able to help me with. I will start from the beginning and give you all the details that I can.
 I have a 1997 Allegro Bus with a 230 Cummins and a Allison MD3060. This is a mechanical engine.
The first time I noticed a problem was when the engine brake would not come on. At that point it didn't seem to down shift like it used to. After turning the engine off and restarting everything was fine. A month or so later the same thing happened, again restart and all is well.
A few months later and a few thousand miles later we were leaving a campground one morning and about a mile out stopped at a stop street when the buzzer went off and the Do Not Shift light comes on. It was then locked if a forward gear so we could still travel. I stopped a the first rest area, shut it off, started again and all is well. The codes at this time were, 45-21  56-22  43-21.
This was at the end of last year so over the winter I decided to disconnect the engine brake from the Allison because I didn't like the second gear select and I thought it might have something to do with the transmission problem. I now use the brake manually. All was well for probably 3000 or 4000 miles. Now sometimes when I start I push the D or R and they just flash and the transmission is in neutral. Also, I can hear static in the radio after I push the buttons. Shut it off and usually on the first restart it is OK. Sometimes I have to restart a couple times but it is always OK. Also, when driving the transmission won't always downshift by it's self. I have to manually downshifting it. The code showing now is 21-12.
 When all is well it is perfect. The shifting and downshifting is right on. I believe it is an electronic problem but would appreciate you opinion and what ever help you can give me.
 Thanks


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello Jimlin,
Why are they even re-programing your ECU? This does not need to be done with an exchange rebuild. You can have the calibration updated but the shift points should not change. Thiswould cost around 500 extra dollars to do this though. Ask the guys why and plese let me know and maybe then I can explain. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

van2001ko,
WTECIII is the second generation of the world transmission line. WTECII was first and you can tell by the shifter displayed both the gear selected and the gear attained. The ECU also was phsycally different. WTEC III only shows the gear you select. Now the new product is phase 4 which incorporates another model of Allisons LCT line. Look for it in 2005. Yes the select AND attained will be back!

The programing (CIN NUMBER) is determined by Allison engineers (Hi Brent and Rick Allisons cal engineers look  at this site too sometimes and I have to give a shout out LOL)who in turn work with the OEMs to determine which calibration is needed. It does control shift points.

What controls acceleration is the torque converter ratio that is configured to the engine and differential gear ratios.

The second shift you feel while in second gear is torque converter lockup (counting the shifts it is the second shift)I do not pay attention to the speedo but to the tach. The rpms are what determine shift points. 

I hope I answered all your questions. Thank you and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello jody,
Wow I have never heard of an ECU doing this. You must have a direct short close to the ECU and it bypasses your fuses unless there are no fuses which then I could understand why it burned. Yes I do know the ECUs are very expensive but at this time there is not a company that I am aware of that rebuilds these units. I hope you are back on the road!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Lewis,
Unfortunatly this is the right information but it should last more than 2 years more like 5-7. What is most common is if yours is an air unit which most are, water gets into the shift cylinders and rusts the insides. I suggest when it is rebuilt next time, that the company also installs some time of water removal filter right before the air goes into the cylinders. This will help greatly for extended life of the stone bennette system. Thanks


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

1997beaver,
I suggest stopping by an Allison distributor and asking for the world transmission shifter pamphlet. This book gives all the information on your shifter and also the code list.
Economy mode is this. If you drive over 80% throttle it will help. What it does is with economy on and 80% or higher, the transmission will shift at a lower rpm (just like you were only at 80%) Now this wont help most motorhome people because they usually drive around 60% throttle. 
Where this WILL help big time for all the normal drivers below 80% LOL is when you are climbing a hill. At this time yes you usually are at 100% throttle. This will really fix if you have a shift cycling problem (doesnt know which gear you want because when it shifts and your on big pull, you bring down engine rpm thus making it downshift then upshift then downshift etc)Also I tell customers when in a town or city going from light to light. Then you are at 100% throttle so the meanie behind you dont honk LOL. This will fix any shift cycling in town.
as far as temp goes, I would install a temp gauge so you can keep tabs on temp, always a good thing as Martha stewart once said LOL
Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

GMCalloways,
I do not recommend any shift kits at all since this will void any Allison warranty. It sounds like you have a stuck valve in the valve body and it needs to be checked. A bad solenoid could be the culprit also. Thanks


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Bush 70,
My guess is yout throttle position sensor (TPS) is broken off at your engine throttle lever. This happens on many motorhomes because of a non hardened pivot pin that hold this cable. Check next to your throttle lever on the engine itself and look for a rubber boot with a cable coming out. I bet it is not hooked to the throttle lever. Please let me know and have a great day!


----------



## Bush70

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi AllisomMAn,
I want to thank you for getting back to me. This is a great service you do for everyone.
 I looked at the pin and it seems fine. Just to be sure, The cable connects to the linkage and to a box in the freme. I assume the box is the TPS correct? Any other suggestions? Also, could this take care of all the problems even the flashing d and r and not going to gear?


----------



## sepisllib

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison Man - I really appreciate having someone like you to bounce things off on this forum.

Lengthy question - please!

Bought our 93 Tourmaster with the 8.3 250 hp diesel and 3060 allison. Drove it from the lot and within a mile had to slow. Downshifting was Terrible. I thought it was going to tear the differential out it shifted so hard.

Later found that the unit was in an estate and sat for nearly 18 months.

Drove it for about 200 miles and it gradually got better with each slow down.

Now - 1200 miles later it is working well most of the time - but when it sits for more than a week the downshift from 3rd to 2nd and then 2nd to 1st it really does this hard for the first few times.

I am getting it serviced and asked them to change the transmission fluid if they can as I have not the slightest idea of how many miles are on it.

Also - the transmission temperature gauge does not function - where on the transmission is this sensor located?

Sorry for so much details - but I would enjoy knowing all I can about this unit. I will include a photo of it for your info.

Thank you in advance. Bill & Judy.


----------



## Trader4Less

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison Man,
Thank you for supporting us! I hope you don't get too overwhelmed with too many questions!

Manny


----------



## 93vectra

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello alisonman, I have a 93 vectra with a md3060 6 speed allison transmission, the transmission is shifting down hard, when it hits 1st gear it is a very hard downshift, accerating the shifts  seem to be sliping and reving to 2500-2600 then enageing solid to the next higher gear,
I held both arrows down on the shift pad and I get the first seq, D 1 then, 2 1 then, 1 2 flash, then repeated. what do these codes mean?  
is there a shift modulator bad?
thanks for your help!


----------



## psotama

Allison Transmission Questions

AllisonMan - 

I have an '87 AT-545 transmission that has been acting up.  The transimission shift fine from 1 to 2 to 3, the problem is that it will not shift into top (4th) gear.  As engine rpm approaches the ~3100 rpm shift point for going from 3-4, the transmission appears to attempt a shift to 4th, yet the vehicle simply "surges/lurches" as the engine rpm drops then speeds up after the failed attempt.  This surging and lurching will continue as long as the throttle is held at 100% (aka, ~3100 rpm).

There doesn't appear to be any leaks and the oil level is okay.  Could I have a bad seal in the control valve?  Bad 4th clutch?  

Any input that you might have is greatly appreciated.  Thanks in advance!

Matt


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Bush70,
The flashing D and R when you put it in gear means the ECU thinks you are giving it a throttle signal of over 9% or your engine rpm is actually over 900 rpm. This is a feature so the trans will not go into gear while you have rpms up so as to not damage the drivetrain. I still suspect a bad tps or wiring for the tps. An Allison distributor or dealer can tell you just by hooking up there MPSI reader or DOC on their laptop. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello sepisllib,
First, make sure your battery cables are totally clean of any corrosion. If there is any sign of corrosion, this is probably the problem of the harsh downshifts, if not, have your tps check out.
The temp sender is not an Allison part but an OEM part. It will be located in a fitting for your to cooler circuit, or it should be. To test if it is the sender, ground wire and turn on ignition. If your gauge pegs to the hottest mark, it is a bad sender. If the peg doesn't move on your gauge, it is the gauge or the wiring.
Thank you for the questions and have a great day!  P.S. What a gorgeouse motorhome, you sure it is a 93? Looks new. Have fun in it!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

HelloTrader4less,
Sometimes I'm slow to answer but I try my best. Thank you for your nice words and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

93Vectra,
I bet you definatly have a disconnected TPS at your engine throttle lever. The code means TPS counts are too low (disconnected) and this makes the signal fail to 100% throttle. You should have the tps check out soon and I am sure it will cure your problems! Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

psotama,
Do you have good reverse? 4th clutch is used in reverse. Does your backup beeper still work? If not then you probably have low main pressure and you will need to have your transmission rebuilt or swapped. One other problem you could have is a broken 4th clutch trimmer spring. This also should show up as slipping in reverse. Good luck.


----------



## Bush70

Allison Transmission Questions

AllisonMan,
 Thank you very much for that information. I will check the wiring and if nothing shows I will take it to Allison and have it checked. Atleast now I have an idea as to where it could be. I have worked on trucks for years but you can't be an expert in all fields. What you do on this forum is a great service. I can't thank you enough. I do a lot of work on Motorhomes also as quite a few of my friends have them. With all the electronics today you just can't check things like we use to. I will let you know how I make out. It may not be until spring as I live in the northeast and the Coach is put away right know. Again, thanks very much!!


----------



## sepisllib

Allison Transmission Questions

Allisonman - Thank you for the reply and info on the temp sender. Will work on that part.

As far as the transmission downshifting hard - I replaced both engine batteries and coach batteries and replaced the jumper cables on both with new ones. I cleaned the cable ends very thorougherly and am sure that is not the problem.

Did drive it to Minneaplolis and back yesterday (340 miles) - and again sometimes it downshifted hard from 3rd to 2nd and sometimes it did not.

It now has nearly 1600 miles on it since we bought the unit and it seems to be getting better over time and miles.

I don't drive hard - and I slow down in anticipation of lights and stop signs. Shifting from 6th to 5th, 5th to 4th is smooth and kind of hard to detect. Shifting from 4th to 3rd sometimes is a little hard - but usually not. It comes and goes. 3rd to 2nd is hard more than any other shift. Never from 2nd to 1st.

Yes - the unit is a 1993 Gulfstream Tourmaster with the 8.3 Cummings 250 hp. It runs out very smoothly and will run 70 - 75 on interstate easily still giving 8 or better for mileage.

We bought the unit as a step toward retirement - but are liking the layout so well we are talking to keeping it for our retirement entirely - that may be 2 or 3 years or if we are lucky 10 years. But it only has 72000 miles.

I would appreciate any other thoughts on the shifting --- change trans fluids  --  additive (hate those things) - service by an Allison shop - etc.

Thank you again. Bill & Judy


----------



## zgrasshopper

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison MAN

Thanks for all the information.  I read the first 10 pages and then gave up.  So here is my question. I have a 2000 model GV320 Foretravel with a 450 cummins and a 4000 series trany with a retarder.  I have a Trany Temp gauge on dash and it jumps up whenever I use the retarder.  I have dextron fluid in trany, What is a SAFE temp to allow gauge to go to before switching to the brakes.  The gauge reads all the way to 350.  In normal driving runs around 170. Since I have the retarder should I switch to the new fluid?
Unit has 40000 mile on it.  Just changed the fluid at 30,000 miles.


Thanks  :laugh: 

zgarsshopper
2000 foretravel GV320


----------



## John Simmons

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi , I am considering putting in an trans cooler. I have found a B$W and a Deral. Both have heavy duty ratings. The NPT connections are 1/2"... The hose coming out of the trans is 5/8", will these coolers connect up without any reduction. Is that 5/8 hose really a 1/2" fitting? :question: 
P.S Do you have a recommendation for a cooler. The ones I am looking at have a fan with them
Thanks


----------



## 93vectra

Allison Transmission Questions

Thanks, Allison man, The TPS linkage cable was diconnected at the throttle linkage, After I made a replacement linkage part, the transmission shifts great again, thanks for saving me time and money!
93Vectra.


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

zgrasshopper,
I would definatly convert to synthetic TES295 spec transmission fluid. Castrol Transynde is what we use but there are a few other options check out allisontransmission.com.
You should not go over 230 degrees and if you do, you will get a check transmission light on. If you reach 260 you will get shift inhibits. When the retarder is on, you are using a hydralic stator that is being slowed by oil which creates the heat so fast. I would get the oil changed over soon because at those temps with DexronIII, the viscosity breaks down much quicker than normal. If you have no codes in your transmission ECU, I would have the temp sender checked, but if you do have codes for overheat, change oil and make sure dealer or distrubutor clears the codes. 
Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

John Simmons,
I need to know what model transmission you have before I can let you know if the holes are the right size. I will check back. Thanks and have a great day.


----------



## sepisllib

Allison Transmission Questions

Problems yet!

As I noted earlier - my transmission still shifts down really hard (not all the time) from 4th to 3rd and 3rd to 2nd. Usually in the first 100 miles or so.

Batteries were all changed (all 4) - and I made absolutely certain that terminals were all clean and I replaced the 4 jumpers with new ones.

The unit sat for 18 months - at least - before I got it. For the first 100 miles it shifted down hard on all downshifts.

Now - after nearly 2000 miles the only gears shifting down hard is the ones I mentioned above.

Thoughts and input would be appreciated.

Bill & Judy


----------



## Bush70

Allison Transmission Questions

Did you have the TPS checked out? Could be the problem.


----------



## John Simmons

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Allisonman, The trans is an MD 3060. Also would it be ok just to run an add on cooler only and eliminate the radiator cooler. My coach weighs in at about 24000lb
Thanks John


----------



## marriott

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison man; I have a 545 Allison mechanical transmission, shifts only at 2300 no less, it is behind a 5.9 cummins and I want it to shift at 1500. I have a vaccuum modulator and a mechanical modulator , it does not make any difference. What can I do. Thanks for your help


----------



## cvrvr

Allison Transmission Questions

AllisonMan

Is there a fitting to install in the oil cooler lines so that I can install a temperature gauge?

Thanks
George


----------



## frfd

Allison Transmission Questions

I have a 653 trans that we are getting ready to use in a fire dept rescue truck and have some questions on the shift points the 2/3 shift is at 2200 rpms the truck is a 96 IH 4700 was a electric company truck. The 3/4 and the 4/5 is at 2200 rpm also. Is the 2/3 shift point too high? if so how do we adjust it? we are a small dept with little funds any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## John T. VanderHeiden

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello AllisonMan:

Maybe you can help.  I have a 2004, Monaco Cayman with a 2000 tranny and a "dead shifter pad."  I drove for 200 miles just fine and then pulled into a parking lot.  When I went to shift into reverse and back onto a space, the pad was dead (no power).  I immediately shut the coach down.

Roadside assistance was called and I was towed (on a flatbed) to a repair shop in Maryland.  After the shop checked all fuses and removed the ECU for sending to Allison for diagnostics, the ECU was returned OK.  The repair shop hasn't got a clue as to the problem, and are now in communication with Monaco for help.  Its now been 2 weeks.  My coach won't start or shift.  I believe it is still stuck in drive also.

Can you advise of a possible solution to my problem?  

Thanks in advance.
John


----------



## sepisllib

Allison Transmission Questions

These things are not supposed to happen!

I am fully aware that a motorhome is a huge assembly of parts, assemblies and equipment - but - !!!

Just because a company rolls out these assemblies should not mean that problems like this one should be pushed aside. I - personally - believe that the company should be held totally responsible for the knowledge and ability for maintenance on each unit. 

I have found that it is all too easy for them (companies) to pass the buck like - that's cummings and they have to help you as it is their problem. Or - that's the chassis company's problem - not ours. This is an ongoing and serious problem and especially if the unit is out of warranty.

Possibly we should get together and form a "Owners Rights" group!!

Just thinking out loud here - as I have had my rounds with the companies and suppliers and etc. No one wants to take responsibility - and that is really frustrating.

Bill & Judy


----------



## LQ

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello AllisonMan, I'm looking at a goshen sentry to convert to a day cruiser (private limo) for road trips. It has a 5.9 cummins and an AT545 transmission. I was trying to research a little on the tranny(I have a pickup w/5.9 cummins). On a search I found this forum and picked up a little info on the AT545. As I understand it the AT545 has a problem slipping at highway speeds, or not locking up. Is this correct? If this is, can this be corrected or not? Also I read that the 2000 series tranny does not have this problem. What year did the 2000 series start? The goshen's I'm looking at are a couple of '95's & '97. Any info would help greatly. Thanks LQ.


----------



## tug911

Allison Transmission Questions

I have a 1990 36' country coach motorhome with a 3208 Cat with a MT-643 Allison Transmission.My question is: how often should your have the transmission service


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

sepisllib,
It sounds like you need to take the MH in and have the output speed sensor tonewheel checked out. Also, the technitions can use a software program we call DOC and data log that shift. Data logging shows what exactly is happening at the time of that shift. If the tec cannot answer, they can call Allison and send them a file to anylize. Good luck and let me know what they find. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

John Simmons,
Contact Monacho coaches in Coburg Oregon. They are installing coolers that take the engine coolant, completly out of the sytem as far as touching transmission fluid if the cooler fails. I think they get them from a company called Thermo-Dynamics. Good luck and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Marriot,
May I ask why? The AT545 lowest calibration is 2400rpm (give or take 200rpm)You will not want to make it shift at 1500 rpm because this match-up was engineered to fit that engine to the trans rpm so the shifts will happen at the correct time in the torque path. So the answer is no, you cannot make it into a 1500 rpm shifter. The only way to lower the shift is to use less throttle and even that will only bring you down to around 2000 rpm.


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

cvrvr,
What model? There are T's for most models with the exception of the LCT line. Let me know and I can let you know. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

frfd,
What is your engine no load? By that I mean, If you have a diesel engine (which I bet you do), if you put trans in Nuetral and step on the throttle, what rpm does the engine govern out at? Subtract about 150 rpm and that is what the transmission should shift at. I am thinking it is too low. Can you get me the part number off of the tag on the right side of the transmission above the pan splitline?
I can then look up the number and tell you what it should shift at. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

John T.,
Is there power going to your shifter?
Does the coach start?
Has anyone disconnected the shifter and shifted manually?
You either have loss of power or ground to your shifter, loss of ignition to shifter, or a bad shifter. I do have paperwork on that shifter at my ofice. Unfortunatly, I am at home for the holidays. Let me know if any of these suggestions helps. Good luck.


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

sepisllib,
Another thing a qualified distributor or dealer of Allison can do is what is called "reset to unadaptive shifts" and then fast adapt. This will set up shifts much quicker than you just driving it. These transmissions have memories for each driver and if someone put on a few miles, it is going to take the unit a few thousand miles to set up to you, the new driver. resetting to unadaptive shifts will speed up the process. Good luck pal!


----------



## 1997beaver

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello Allisonman,  I have a 1997 Beaver with Allison Transmission, which i mentioned before.  It does not seem to downshift at times going up long grades (Wtec II)   If I manually downshift its works fine and then i hit"D" when I reach the summit.   My ECU has the following numbers, 
29523023 MD3060  RPM 2400   Basic  CIN 080041Z028N
can you tell me what it was set up for?

thanks


----------



## 1997beaver

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi looked again and the CIN number may be 0800412028N    the 7th number looks like Z or 2  thanks


----------



## cvrvr

Allison Transmission Questions

Sorry about that. I have an Allegro on a W-20 with Allison 1000 trans

Thanks for the info
cvrvr


----------



## glock17

Allison Transmission Questions

I accidently posted this same question in general RV, sorry about that.

Hi,

Sorry to be so vauge but I'll try my best.

I just bought a 1983 school bus with a chevy motor/chevy chassis, the guy who sold it to me said it has an allison transmission, the plate on the tranny with all the details is so worn I cant get any numbers off it. This is a 4 speed automatic transmission with no park. It will not shift into a lower gear when going up hills and now that I have replaced the transmission cooler lines (they had holes) and power washed the tranny it won't shift into fourth gear now. Do you have any suggestions for me? I also noticed that when pulling up to a stop sign it downshifts pretty hard just before stopping it did that even before I replaced the lines. Thanks so much for any suggestions you may have.

-Grant


----------



## John T. VanderHeiden

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello again AllisonMan:

 :question: _1.  Is there power going to your shifter?  2.  Does the coach start?  3.  Has anyone disconnected the shifter and shifted manually?  4.  You either have loss of power or ground to your shifter, loss of ignition to shifter, or a bad shifter._

*Answering your questions by number:*

1.  No, there is no power to the shifter.
2.  No, the coach does not start.
3.  I don't believe so, but I'm in Virginia and the repair shop is in Maryland.  I'll call them to suggest that.
4.  I believe they have figured that out, and that's why they've ordered a new shifter.  Monaco sent them the wrong one originally, and now are waiting on one from Allison.  Hopefully, that will work.

On a side note ... they found 2 wires that had been rubbing on the emergency brake drum which wore through the plastic insulation.  The wires were not broken, but were probably grounding out.  They spliced them back together, but still no power to the shifter.

The repair shop advised me that was probably the cause of the original problem.  I asked them if the circuit was fused and they said a fuse was not found.

Now going on 3 weeks to get my coach repaired and back on the road.  Hopefully, this experience is not repeated for me or anyone else.

Thank you very much for the help and keep up the good work.  I hope you had a nice Thanksgiving and will have a Merry Christmas.

John


----------



## william phelps

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison Man

I wrote you a year ago about a repower project I am doing. I have a 28ft airstream motorhome and I want to diesel it. My goal is to have plenty of power and get some where between 14 and 17 mpg. I have a friend who has done a similar transplant and is getting this kind of mileage. My coach only weighs 12000 lbs. The motor I have purchased is 93 230 cummins with an allison 3060 tec11. The engine seems to be a good choice, but the trans is huge. I could save 300 lbs. with a 1000. Can a 1000 be mated to a mechanical cummins? Would the 3060 cost me milage over the 1000. Another question that is haunting me is, will the severe downshift of the 3060 be to harsh for such a light coach. Do you have any other Ideas for what trans I should choose?


----------



## NH2

Allison Transmission Questions

We hate to overburden the Allisonman but...
We're in the process of finalizing a hauler to pull our soon2own 33' 5er.
We'll be purchasing an International 4400LP  DT570 engine  310HP 950ft/lbs. torque.  We want an Allison 6sp. tranny but we're confused as to which model to select.  The International dealer recommends the Allison 3000HS, but I've read that the Allison 3200TRV is more approriate for hauling a 5er.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RobbieAndTeresa

Allison Transmission Questions

Allisonman,

In August we bought an 04 Kountry Star W22 chassis with Allison.  When is a good time to change to transynd?  Guess I should put more info, have about 2900 miles, and bought new.


----------



## NH2

Allison Transmission Questions

RobbieAndTeresa,
If you go to page 1 of this thread you'll find your answer. Someone else asked a similar question.  Or, simply do a "search" in this forum by typing in Transynd.  Hope this helps.


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello LQ,
The transmission does not slip, it does not have what is called "lock-up" feature. The AT545 transmission is moved by hydralic pressure. If you have lock-up as the 2000 model has, you run with engine power. The AT545 is a fine choice for your vocation and will suit you well for the size of vehicle you have. You will not be able to put an exhaust braking system on it is all. This requires "lock-up" Thanksand have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Tug,
With DexronIII you should have your transmission service every 12 months even if you do not put a lot of miles on it. The inside of the transmission gets condensation in it just as the outside does when the MH sits. This moisture breaks down oil viscosity. Have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

1997 beaver,
Usually full throttle downshifts occure at 1450-1550 rpm. To do this though you need to step fully on the throttle. Without stepping all the way down on the throttle, your shifts will go down in rpm. Thanks and havea great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

cvrver,
At this time I have been unable to locate a vendor for a Tee fitting for the LCT 1000,2000 and 2400 model transmissions but I will keep trying. Have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi glock,
I would replace the vacume modulator first for the harsh downshifts, and as far as not shifting into 4th, I believe the engine may have gotten wet and is not turning the full 4000 rpm needed for it to make the shift. Let me know what happens after you check these out. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Robbieandteresa,
Your first service is due at 5000 miles and this would be a great time to have it cinverted to Transynde and also if you add transynde and do not have an extended warranty, ask your distributor now because with the synthetic oil, you can get up to a 5 year warranty if you so choose to do. Thanks you and have a great day!


----------



## 1997beaver

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Allisonman, looks like you were burning the midnight oil trying to answer all these questions. 
Thanks for attending to mine, the second part was::
My ECU has the following numbers, 
29523023 MD3060 RPM 2400 Basic CIN 080041Z028N
can you tell me what it was set up for?
looked again and the CIN number may be 0800412028N the 7th number looks like Z or 2 thanks

Charlie


----------



## william phelps

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison Man

I wrote you a year ago about a repower project I am doing. I have a 28ft airstream motorhome and I want to diesel it. My goal is to have plenty of power and get some where between 14 and 17 mpg. I have a friend who has done a similar transplant and is getting this kind of mileage. My coach only weighs 12000 lbs. The motor I have purchased is 93 230 cummins with an allison 3060 tec11. The engine seems to be a good choice, but the trans is huge. I could save 300 lbs. with a 1000. Can a 1000 be mated to a mechanical cummins? Would the 3060 cost me milage over the 1000. Another question that is haunting me is, will the severe downshift of the 3060 be to harsh for such a light coach. Do you have any other Ideas for what trans I should choose?


----------



## 00fxds

Allison Transmission Questions

Posted - Dec 06 2004 :  4:39:28 PM           
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------I am hopefully reposting this to the correct forum.

My recently purchased 31ft 1991 Spartan Chassis diesel pusher motorhome with a 160hp cummins 6bt came with an AT542. The previous owner had experienced the trans overtemp alarm coming on frequently. I noticed that the cooler was mounted on the rear exterior of the radiator thus having preheated air pushed thru it. It appears to have come from the factory in this configeration. Is this the normal mounting location for the cooler? This didn't make sense to me so I remounted the cooler and hooked up an electric cooling fan to it. I have not experienced the high temp alarm since moving the cooler. Also can anyone tell me the diffence between the at542 and the at545. I notice the specs allow for a higher vehicle weight with the 545. The specs also mention a retarder option with both of these models. Has anyone retrofitted either of these with the retarder, how does that work and any idea on the cost? I don't know that I have the room to upgrade to a larger trans with a lockup clutch as my driveshaft is already very short. 
I am very new to the diesel pusher world so I am still having fun working the bugs out of my new toy. Any info or input would be appreciatated.
Thanks, Roger.


----------



## gdm03038

Allison Transmission Questions

quote:_Originally posted by AllisonMan_

Hi there. I have worked on Allison Transmissions for 27 years. If you have any questions, please post and I will check back once a week and try to answer them all. Thanks and have a great day!  

Hello everyone from a new member. This question is for Allison Man if I may. I first changed my tranny fluid to Transyd at 16,000 miles along with both filters and drained what lines that I could. My coach is not subject to severe use. At what Mileage should I change the fluid again and should I use these new gold filters they are speaking of. I have the 2 inch sump. Thanks for your help.
Regards
George.
PS Sorry for this second post, not sure how to use this site yet.


----------



## Bush70

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison Man
 I have dexron in my transmission now. I was told by another allison dealer that if I change it to Transynd I would have to change it again in one year because you can't get all the Dexron out. He also said that on a motorhome that it would not be worth the money as the 3060 is a very good transmission and a motorhome would never hurt it. What is your advise? The coach has 40000 miles on it and seems fine.
Thanks again!!


----------



## Bush70

Allison Transmission Questions

gdm03038

Just a little info. If you do change your filters I have fould that Inland Truck sells Allison Gold for about half of what others do. I can't even beat there price where I buy my truck parts wholsale.
Good Luck


----------



## RobbieAndTeresa

Allison Transmission Questions

Allisonman, thanks for the response on the transynd.  How do I go about getting the extended warranty when I have them change to the transynd?  Is this done through the Workhorse service location or??  Also what is Allison's stance on Amsoil's synthetic trans fluid?  Curious as I've seen alot of discussion about it on irv2 workhorse site.

Take care.


----------



## frfd

Allison Transmission Questions

allison man
I have a 653 trans that we are getting ready to use in a fire dept rescue truck and have some questions on the shift points the 2/3 shift is at 2200 rpms the truck is a 96 IH 4700 was a electric company truck. The 3/4 and the 4/5 is at 2200 rpm also. Is the 2/3 shift point too high? if so how do we adjust it? we are a small dept with little funds any help would be greatly appreciated
The no load governer rpm is 2500 this is a dt466 220hp mt653 the serial# on tranny is 2410539071 the part# is 2951499295j06


----------



## icrman

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison man,
It's been awhile since I've studied and worked on an Allison, what my question is, are the trimmer valves somewhat anologis to accumilators? Thus kinda modulating clutch apply pressure? Forgive my spelling. 
Thank you.


----------



## srxer

Allison Transmission Questions

Allisonman,
I am looking into purchasing a 1992 190 cummins pusher wit a AT545 trans. It has an exhaust brake installed and from reading this forum it is my understanding that they are useless on this trans because of no lock up convetor. Is there anything I should look for as far as trans damage or should I just stay away?
Thanks
SRXER


----------



## richmeister

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Allisonman,
I have a 2000 HR Endeavor motorhome with a Cat engine and Allison 3060 transmission. While traveling this winter, I noticed that every time that I put the cruise control on, the transmission would downshift to fifth gear and run for about 30 seconds and then shift back in sixth gear. Later the transmission downshifted while going down a slight grade, even though the exhaust brake was not on. What do you think, do I need to see an Allison repair center?


----------



## Robert G

Allison Transmission Questions

quote:_Originally posted by AllisonMan_

Hi there. I have worked on Allison Transmissions for 27 years. If you have any questions, please post and I will check back once a week and try to answer them all. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## Robert G

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi. 
New to this. I just bought a 1991 SportsCoach 35' with a 240HP Cummings and a Automatic MT643. It has a add on Jake Brake from the looks of the switch on the dash. My question is I know nothing about when to shift the transmission on hills at this time. Should I shift it or just leave it in drive and let it shift itself? Like i said i am new to all this. The jake brake I know nothing about so I just leave it off. I will be towing a 3500 lb car on a Dolly. I just took it to a RV sevice Center in Louisville KY and towing the car on the interstate the temp on the trans run about 200 to 250 from what I could tell. This was pulling the car and there were no big hills just small inclines. The trans seems to shift good and is very smooth. Going down a long hill should I shift it into a differant gear than drive? It has air brakes. Like i said I am new to this and like your site so I thought I would ask the Questions. I will be changing the trans fluid to Sys on the next service after reading about just changing the filter.
Thank Robertg


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

OOfx,
Mounting the cooler in the rear is normal IF the too cooler line from the transmission goes to the radiator tank cooler first, out the radiator tank to the oil to air cooler, out this cooler to the external filter, then back to the transmission. AT 542 and AT545 will heat more without the lock-up feature. They are run by hydralics which cause heat instead of lockup which locks the engine to the transmission.
AT545 and 542 do not have much difference. The AT542 has a shallower pan than the AT545.
As for the retarder option, only 1 school district in my area has them and there you talk about even more heat. I recommend due to the cost factor, of not installing the retarder. You also would need room on the right side of the transmission for a big valve that is mounted where your pto cover is. 
I hope I answered your questions. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## icrman

Allison Transmission Questions

Allisonman, could you please explain the operation of the trimmer valves?  Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## hfletcher

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi AllisonMan!  I am about to install an MT643 into a Cummins powered Dodge pickup but I have recently been warned that this large tranny will rob excessive horsepower and significantly reduce my fuel mileage.  I chose this tranny because my engine develops approximately the rated torque (700 ft lbs) of this tranny, and I want the lockup torque converter. Is it true that this will be a bad combination, i.e. large power loss and fuel mileage loss?  Can these losses be mitigated by a specific torque converter ratio or by other means.  I already own this rebuilt tranny.  Thanks, Henry


----------



## icrman

Allison Transmission Questions

The losses in the larger transmission should not be too much more than on a smaller Automatic transmission. Though some of the smaller units use a variable displacement pump that helps lower some of the pumping losses. If you use the truck for very heavy towing etc. I would think the Allison would be a good choice.


----------



## buffalobilly

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison Man, A little help please
I need the bolt for the transmission throttle position senor cable on the fuel pump throttle arm.  It is attached to the U shaped piece of metal about 1 inch wide and 3/16 inch thick. The throttle return spring attaches to the U piece of metal and the bolt is attached to the short end of the piece of metal. The bolt has a pin on the head side about 3/16 diameter and 1/2 inch long with a carter pin hole in it. The throttle position senor cable has a slotted end that the pin rides in, similar to the cruise control cable. The Transmission is a MD3060 hooked to a B-230 Cummins engine.  .
Need part # and vendor that can supply it. 
NOTE: It is not broken yet, but is worn over 1/2 way thought
The unit is a 95 Safari Sahara
Thanks 

12/21/04
After an 1:30 on phone I found someone at Cummins South Plains in Tulsa that knew what I was talking about. About $4 for part and $10 shipping. Those folks in the parts dept. seem to know their stuff.
no need to reply. Thanks anyway and merry Christmas.


----------



## hfletcher

Allison Transmission Questions

Thanks icrman!  Can we be more specific regarding hp/torque losses associated with an Allison mt643.  Is there anything published in this area which would allow me to make a comparison with other transmissions?  Thanks, Henry


----------



## blodclot53

Allison Transmission Questions

Howdy A. M.,
I think you are more knowledgeable about stuff than just transmissions..

I changed my front wheel bearings from grease to oil. I had synthetic oil put in. The maintenance interval for the oilers has never been clear to me and I have had different opinions. Some say to change the oil every year and some say they will go at least 100,000 miles before they need attention. Of course if oil is cloudy from contamination, etc., then they need attention sooner. Periodic check with a pencil magnet for metal wear is also possible. Shooting with an infra-red thermometer for increased heat would also be a method of checking.

What is your opinion and is there a good site for "documented" maintenance intervals/procedures?

My seals are Chicago Rawhides.

thanks,
george


----------



## icrman

Allison Transmission Questions

It would be a bit difficult to be specific on the losses in the various automatic transmissions available. Unless you have access to a transmission dynomometer, or the engineering data from the manufacture. Modern Automatic Transmissions, and even some of the older Automatics are really very efficient. Too many people are under the false impression that an automatic is less efficient than a manual operated unit. I would say the automatic should actually beat the manual, because manuals in most cases use thicker oil, and have the gear sets constantly running in it. It is like a big cake mixer constantly churning that oil. And that robs power. Where as the automatic has in most cases one variable displacement pump, and the gear sets run in much thinner oil. (Fluid) The gears are not constantly submerged in the oil like the manual unit. 
To answer your question the only thing in the larger transmission that would create an increase in drag, is the size of clutch plates, when released there is a certain amount of parasitic drag on them. But I don't think it is enough to be concerned about.  If I find some info I'll let you know.


----------



## bulldog

Allison Transmission Questions

hello allison man, i have a 96 4900 ih truck, ex fire truck, bought it wrecked. it has an allison hd 3060p trans model. we have the truck ready to go now and th trans would not light up, {its all electronic} we had an allison dealer check it out and found the shifter was bad. they used a test shifter on it said the trans was ok, truck only has 12065 miles on it. the price we got on the shifter was very high! i was also told it can be converted to a pad push button type, where can we get a reasonable  shifter,even a used one, the top led board in mine is shorted,  part # on shifter is 29514523 thanks for any help !!!!


----------



## icrman

Allison Transmission Questions

Electronics is a good thing if your a manufacture, dealer, parts department. It is a bad thing if you are the end user, owner, mechanic, technician. Years ago when it all started going to electronics, I thought, to myself "lets see if the schematics and component level repair information will be readily available to the "non dealer - manufacture technicians"". Well it isn't. And that way they have you over a barrel. You get to pay the top dollar for their proprietary electronic black boxes. Personally I don't see why an automatic transmission needs any electronics. The old hydromechanical units worked just fine. For emissions, let the engine management system adjust, don't be slipping something in a transmission to do it. If you want to use some kind of electronic control on a transmission then just control the TV pressure with a solinoid valve.


----------



## william phelps

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison Man

I wrote you a year ago about a repower project I am doing. I have a 28ft airstream motorhome and I want to diesel it. My goal is to have plenty of power and get some where between 14 and 17 mpg. I have a friend who has done a similar transplant and is getting this kind of mileage. My coach only weighs 12000 lbs. The motor I have purchased is 93 230 cummins with an allison 3060 tec11. The engine seems to be a good choice, but the trans is huge. I could save 300 lbs. with a 1000. Can a 1000 be mated to a mechanical cummins? Would the 3060 cost me milage over the 1000. Another question that is haunting me is, will the severe downshift of the 3060 be to harsh for such a light coach. Do you have any other Ideas for what trans I should choose?


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

1997 Beaver,
Sorry about the delay, I have been trying to get all my christmas stuff done LOL. I have sent the CIN to my ofice and will check next week exactly what your ECU has in it. Thanks and have Happy Holidays!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

cvrvr.
Sorry to say, I have not found a "T" fitting yet but I will post as soon as I do. Thanks and have happy holidays!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi there William Phelps,
You have a very good engine/transmission combination. Fitting it in will be biggest problem. The other choice I would suggest is if you could find a Cummins 5.9 with an Allison LCT2400, this would be a better combo. What you have will work. It is great transmission because you have 2 overdrives if the ECU is set up for all 6 speeds, this will be great for fuel milage. Downshifts should not be rough because the ECU of the world transmission will soften the shifts on its own as long as the throttle position sensor is working correctly. I would contact your nearest Allison distributor and have them run what is called a SCAAN run and it will tell you estimated fuel and also speeds for every gear. Thanks and happy holidays!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi GDM,
Allison recomends changing fluid and filters again after the initial change to transynde at 12 months. After that the times spread way out. You may have already installed the gold filters if you purchased Allison genuine filters because I haven't seen any of the non Golds around for about 1 year. You can tell them because they say Gold Series right on the top of the filter. Allison is also recomending genuine gold filters with transynde for optimum change intervals. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello Bush,
I always recommend synthetic Transynde if the coach is newer than a 1997-98. Your coach has worked fin for that many years, it will probably be fine for many more but at least with Dexron services closer together, you can have a qualified Allison technition test drive it and completly check it out when you get your service done (provided they are qualified to do so). 
so half they said is right but motorhomes are the best candidates to install synthetic TES295 transmision fluid as they sit long periods which causes condensation inside the transmission which breaks dow oil viscosity. With Transynde, I have yet to see a vehicle where the viscosity levels warrant change of the fluid. It is great oil. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Robbieandteresa,
Amsoil synthetic transmission fluid is NOT Allison approved. Do not listen to the salesman. Have them show you the license that it is an approved "TES295" fluid. See how red their face will get. It will be on the container of fluid. If you go to allisontransmissions.com, you can get to the approved fluid section. As of Friday, I just checked and there are 4 choices and Amsoil is NOT one of them.Your motorhome will have to have a serial number above what Allison says (I am at home not office so I do not have them here) and any Allison distributor that does the change can set up your warranty from 3 years to 5. Your tag shoud say it is a MH.... transmission. The MH stands for motorhome and with that you are eligable to recieve with the transynde conversion, a 5 year warranty instead of the 3 year standard (valid after checking serial numbers also) Thank you and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

frfd,
Sounds like you have the perfect transmission set points. In a perfect world say you have what we call a 2200rpm transmission, all 4 shifts would be exactly the same at 2200rpm. That rarely happens. If you ever would like to do minor adjustments to raise or lower the shifts, remove the pan and there are 4 adjusting rings on one side of your valve body. the 3 that are on the same side as the shift valve are in order from closest to valve, 2-3, 3-4 and 4-5 shifts. There are 7 different steps on the adjuster and the lowest step will give you the lower shift and as you go up notch by not, it will give you approx. 25 rpm higher. The only worry you shou;d have is if the shifts are too far apart or change from this point because then you may have a modulator issue but for now, it sounds solid. Thank and Happy Holidays to you and all your fellow firefighters!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

icrman,
Is there a reason you want to know this? LOL. In the valve body you have trimmer valves (which has to do with  how soft or firm you want shifts), relay valves (2) shift valves and hold reg valves. If you  your question easier. It would be very difficult for me to explain without the diagrams here or there to explain and really, maybe its just me because I know other mechanics that use these hydralic shematics, but I rarely need to. Sorry if I cannot explain maybe if you asked a general question on your operation, I can answer those much better. Thank you though for the question and have a wonderful holiday!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

hfletcher, and also anyone else here take notice,and especially icrman
I do not know of icrmans qualifications with Allison transmission. It sounds like he likes the Allison, but I question his answers. I have now 28 years of nothing but Allison associated work so please beware of his answers, as I do not agree with a few of them. I also do not appreciate him answering my questions because he may give false answers. Please icrman, post your own question and answer area and go ahead and answer them but please stay out of mine. Sorry folks if I sound harsh, I do this on my own time at home at night and enjoy answering questions, but when someone comes on and gives the answers he is giving, granted he sounds like a very intelligent man, it just upsets me. so I am done for the evening. I will try to get the rest of your questions answered this weekend. Happy holidays to all!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

srxer,
No damageshould have happened due to an exhaust brake installed, its just you will not have holdback and may have false sense of braking because you think it will work as specified. The AT is a great transmission it just lacks holdback, so enjoy it if the price is right! I do get complaints from motorhomers honestly that really do wish they had one of Allisons bigger transmissions with the lockup feature, but like I said, it works good. School buses are equiped with a lot of AT545s in them, or at least ones 3 yearsold and older. Happy Holidays!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Richmeister, 
First try hitting your mode button. A light will come on on your shifter letting you know it is on. This may fix your problem, if not, this is a common complaint when using cruise control especially on a hill because your throttle is usually at 80% or higher when on, then drop off completly which doesn't help how the transmission shifts because you usually when driving without cruise, do not drive the throttle this way. I wouldnt be concerned but let your distributor know when you have the next service so they can check out for you on their test drive. Thanks and happy holidays!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

RobertG,
Rule of thumb is, what gear you go uphill in, select that gear to go downhill. Please use your jakes thats why they are there. If you want to go slower downhill, slow down to around 1300-1400 rpm and then downshift to the next lowergear and the same if you want to go faster, just select next higher gear while driving down the road. Let me know if you like! Happy Holidays!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

hfletcher,
I do think the MT643 is overkill and prob would not be a good combo. We are in the process of coming up with a marriage for Dodge truck owners, to re-gear using the Allison LCT series transmission which has lockup and replaced the Allison AT545. The holdup is we are asking customers if they are willing to shell out the approx 8000 dollars to do a conversian. So far the answer has been an overwhelming yes and that is why we are researching further. By we i mean the company I work for, not Allison corp themseolves. I will post if any more info is available. Thanks and happy holidays!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

buffalobilly,
We usually have to machine our own part when this happens. It is a Safari part and I have heard they are not to responsive to customers asking for the pin. Make sure you have the VIN and try calling their parts department and tell them you need the Allison TPS/Throttle lever pin. Good luck and have a happy holiday!


----------



## hfletcher

Allison Transmission Questions

Happy holidays, AllisonMan!  Thank you for your reply.  I was hoping you would reply despite the fact icrman had.  I respect your opinion that the MT643 is overkill but allow me to make two points which might mitigate this.  First, the fueling of my Cummins has been turned up considerably and is usable as I also have an aftermarket twin turbo setup, enlarged intake and exhaust.  Thus, the torque of the engine is approximately 800 ft.lbs. which exceeds the 670 ft.lb. torque rating of the MT643.  Secondly, I already own the rebuilt MTB643 and SAE2 bellhousing.  I hate to think this must become wasted funds.  Therefore, I'd still like to use it IF it does not significantly demise fuel economy and/or engine torque/horsepower.  That is why I've asked specifically for your professional evaluation of those two aspects.  When you say "overkill" it is not clear to me whether you mean the tranny is simply too heavy or large for a one ton pickup, or whether you mean it is too massive for the Cummins 6bt to rotate efficiently.  I understand this 700 pound trans will put me very near my front axel limit, and that I must either raise the body two inches or modify the tunnel to accomodate the SAE2 bellhousing etc.  Thanks for your patience.  HFletcher


----------



## sepisllib

Allison Transmission Questions

Just my 2 cents worth on this thread.

To begin with --- this thread was the initiative of "Allison Man" - and his alone.

For "ANYONE" to butt in and start offering their opinions and other topics of discussion is JUST PLAIN RUDE!

Please --- respect the man. He is wonderful enough to provide some of us poor souls informaiton that helps us understand our issues and problems.

Please respect him and refrain from posting - entertaining - or otherwise trying to butt into his thread.

There is PLENTY - of opportunity to start your own thread. 

Just MHO - hope this does not offend anyone - but respect is due.

Plainly put.

Merry Christmas - Happy New Year

To "Everyone"

God Bless

Bill & Judy


----------



## icrman

Allison Transmission Questions

Thank you Allison man, I did finally get to look at a circuit diagram.
I just wanted to make sure they did what I thought they did. 
I guess I need to give in a get a decent Allison manual.


----------



## brushycreekranch

Allison Transmission Questions

I have a 2002 GMC Crewcab One Ton 4x4 with a Duramax in it. I pull a 28 ft Aluminum horse trailer that has a 14' custom living quarter in the front. Usually the weigh runs around 10K loaded. Last April, I had to replace the Tranmission Fluid Switch after an incident where I started the truck, pushed the Tow/haul button and the truck would only pull off in 3rd gear. Onstar read the code as 0700 as did the dealership. They replaced the swith and less than 8K miles later the same thing happened! The truck appeared to only have 3rd gear with no reverse. So while my friends and I were trying to figure out how to pull the truck and trailer backwards with the tractor, I cut the truck off. It was decided that I should try to pull forward a little to more to straighten up the rig. The problem had vanished and all gears were working normally. Go figure. I drove it home, called the dealership and took it in the next day. They pulled the dsame code 0700 and said the switch needed replacing AGAIN but would not be covered under any warranty since the truck had been over 12K miles since the switch had been replaced. I needed the truck the next week and could not take the chance it would not be ready. Well, that was over 2K miles ago and no more problems have occured. The tranny shifts great. So my questions are:
1) what caused thatswitch to default to 3rd gear?
2) why would it reset after turning the truck off and then not be a problem?
3) could it be that the tranny fluid was too cold?
4) could it be that I pushed the Tow?Haul button too soon after start up?
5) should I push the Tow/ haul after I have pulled off and not before?
6)since both times it was setting under the shed, was not quite level, and had not been driven in several weeks, could the tranny fluid be settling or gelling?
7) should I request another fluid change even though it just had it done at 15K miles ago?
8) Do you think it could be a fluid problem and not a fluid switch problem?

thanks in advance
Mindy


----------



## icrman

Allison Transmission Questions

Well I didn't see all those posts yesterday, about me butting in on this discussion. I thought all these public forums, were for everyone to be able to write in, and offer some help if they can. This is the first time I have ever been chastised for trying to offer help and extra ideas. I didn't see anything, anywhere that said this disscussion was off limits. 
Allisonman is a great help here, and I don't want to make an enemy. But I also have some years of Automatic Transmission experience, though very little on the "Newer Allisons", I have years of heavy equipment, truck, Diesel and gas engine, some aircraft engine, experience. Plus many many years of Machinist experience. So I do know a little bit about mechanics. I also hold an FCC License that atests to my electronics back ground. I do respect the man, but I don't appreciate being chastised for what appears as stepping on someones turf. That is very childish. Sorry I upsetted anyone.


----------



## sepisllib

Allison Transmission Questions

icrman.

I do not mean to demean you or anyone else on this forum. 

What I am trying to say is this:

This thread was initially started my AllisonMan as a means of helping anyone and everyone that could benefit from his knowledge and expertise. It would not be right to butt in to his thread and begin offering the same type of input or answers as he initially started.

I would encourage you - very much so - to establish your own thread for this purpose. From your last post it appears you have a wide range of knowledge and experience. Your answers could be a big help for persons in need just as much as AllisonMan's.

It would be a really neat thing for 2 or more of you guys out that giving you knowledge.

Hope you had a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and yours.

God Bless

Bill & Judy


----------



## transrand

Allison Transmission Questions

icrman,
I was also told to get off of the forum. I have many years experience with Allison transmission, but unless you agree with Allisonman 100% there is know room for you on this forum. He is very wise with his answers but not everyone is right all of the time. I don't have as many years experience, but I have proven senior mechanics in our shop wrong. That being said, yes trimmer valves are somewhat like accumulators.


----------



## sepisllib

Allison Transmission Questions

No one! NO ONE!

Is telling anyone to get off this forum.

You have every right to be here as much as anyone - period.

Right is right - wrong is wrong.

In my humble opinion - wrong is when someone tries to horn in on someone elses work - which is exactly what was going on in this thread. AllisonMan started this thread for the sole purpose of trying to help everyone out there with their questions and problems. 

AllisonMan is the Author - not you - not me - not the moderator.

If you choose to set up a thread for the purpose of assisting everyone that may need your help in your chosen field - everyone will recognize and welcome your help. BUT - for ANYONE to but into YOUR thread offering advise that way - is just plain RUDE. I would be one of the first to point this out on YOUR site as well.

Offend anyone - absolutely not. This is not about offending anyone but in truth what you are doing - by posting on AllisonMan's thread is offending him.

AllisonMan - Please continue to be there on your thread for what you are doing - it is more than welcome.

icrman - Please - set up your own thread for the same thing and you certainly provide welcome answers to questions of many.

Hfletcher - Likewise - it would be really neat if you guys could outline and clearly define your expertise and thus the readers could select what is most appropriate to them.

God Bless each of you.

Bill & Judy


----------



## hfletcher

Allison Transmission Questions

sepisllib, I don't understand why you are asking me to spell out my expertise.  I am merely a question-asker on this forum, trying to avoid mistakes and borrow from Allisonman's expertise.  Henry


----------



## Robert G

Allison Transmission Questions

Thanks. Did a 1000 mile test drive to see if everything works. Trans works fine. I think I will keep the Dextron 2 in the trans. Why change if all works well and I do not mind having it changed when needed.
Thanks
RobertG


----------



## sepisllib

Allison Transmission Questions

That was a typo - it should have been directed to transrand - instead of you (hfletcher).

Sorry - didn't mean that mistake.

Bill


----------



## icrman

Allison Transmission Questions

transrand, I thank you. 

Setting up another thread, seems a bit redundant. This one is Called Allison Transmissions. 
People looking for information shouldn't have to hunt all over the place. Transrand answered my question. It was ignored in my first post. Allisonman takes a whole week or so to come here to answer questions. And besides just like going to see a Doctor, don't you like a second opinion?
Okay I have a question or two. In the Allison transmission electronic shift controller "box" what actually operates the shift solenoids? Is it a transistor? If so what kind is it? And how is it biased? Also what is the voltage and power required to operate the shift solenoids? What kind of processor is used in the controller? Motorola??
I would like to know the material that the planet carriers are made from, and if it is heat treated. Is it specific to a certain model or series that they would use different materials for the carriers or different heat treats? What do they Rockwell at? 
How about the clutches, are they paper? Or something else? I would really like the answers, because I don't know the newer transmissions at all.


----------



## 00fxds

Allison Transmission Questions

Allisonman: You responded to Srxer regarding the use of an exhaust brake with the AT545 saying, "  No damage should have happened due to an exhaust brake installed, its just you will not have holdback ". Do you mean there would be no holdback or just not as much holdback as a lockup clutch would provide? Can I assume that I could get some retarding capability with my AT542 and an exhaust brake, as long as I monitored the fluid temperature carefully and provided addition cooling when needed? I recall during high school driver training in the sixties that we were taught to downshift the automatics on downhill sections, and that was before the lockups were invented. This option appeals to me since my rig doesn't have the space for the larger transmissions with lockup and would be less expensive that trying to add a retarder to the transmission. I would appreciate hearing from anyone else with any experience related to this. Thanks, Roger.


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

icrman,
I do not know if it is a transistor nor do i care since we do not repair the boxes, which by the way are called ECU's.The voltage required to run the solenoids is 9.6 volts. It is a Motorola.
The planetaries are made of cast iron and the pinions are hardened steel.The clutches can be be what we call Dynax material and some graphite. There are brass plates even in some models.
I know what you are trying to do but may I ask you why I would need to know this? I do not care what these are made of, my concern here is to ansewer operating questions to help people so they can save money and not get ripped off.If you read my first post, it says i enjoy answering these questions, but you are taking the fun out of it.
I take a week sir because I work many hours and I do this on my spare time at home with no pay.
What about it people, would you like me spending more time with this needless information, or answer your question. I hope it is answer questions and meet you. Please let me know hat you think.
IC, I dont mind you answering but you are giving wrong answers in some cases. I work and deal with the allison engineers on a daily basis. Well sorry to all the other wonderful people and I look forward to answering your DIAGNOSTIC questions. Thank you.
P.s. just say the word and i wont come back. Let IC and trans answer if you think they can which I do not think they are 100% correct and I would challenge them to see if ANY of my answers are wrong.


----------



## icrman

Allison Transmission Questions

Allisonman, when I tried to answer a question, it was to help, not to do anything else. And no I really wasn't trying to do a thing with the questions. They are things I really wanted to know. 
My Trimmer valve question was also legit. 
I don't want to see you toss in the towel because of me. You are doing a great service. And I won't butt in, if I have a question then I will ask. 
I vote you stay.


----------



## sepisllib

Allison Transmission Questions

AllisonMan.

My Vote   --- STAY!

Bill


----------



## Bush70

Allison Transmission Questions

PLEASE DON'T let one bad apple spoil it for the people that truly appreciate and need you. PLEASE stay. You are helping many and this is alot of fun also. I am sure most feel the same way.
Thanks for everything
Bill


----------



## hfletcher

Allison Transmission Questions

AllisonMan keep your thread going - look at its history - it's been, and will continue to be, a tremendous help to many, many people.  Like Bush70 said  "PLEASE DON'T let one bad apple spoil it for the people that truly appreciate and need you."  I would have said, 'Don't let one spoiled, bad apple ruin it for the people that truly appreciate and need you', because it was obvious to me that icrman was purposely tormenting you.  Let's examine his posts and attempt to discern the truth.  I do this at the risk of alienating some other members but I knew that AllisonMan would consider terminating his thread as a result of icrman's badgering, and I feel it is important that I do all I can to discourage that.

Things began to deteriorate shortly after icrman started answering questions directed specifically to AllisonMan.  AllisonMan took offence and sepisllib supported AllisonMan's position.  And AllisonMan politely warned me and others to beware of icrman's answers since he (AllisonMan) did not agree with a few of them.

After icrman discovered that other members thought he was intruding, he became indignant: "Well I didn't see all those posts yesterday, about me butting in on this discussion. I thought all these public forums, were for everyone to be able to write in, and offer some help if they can. This is the first time I have ever been chastised for trying to offer help and extra ideas. I didn't see anything, anywhere that said this disscussion was off limits. 
Allisonman is a great help here, and I don't want to make an enemy. But I also have some years of Automatic Transmission experience, though very little on the "Newer Allisons", I have years of heavy equipment, truck, Diesel and gas engine, some aircraft engine, experience. Plus many many years of Machinist experience. So I do know a little bit about mechanics. I also hold an FCC License that atests to my electronics back ground. I do respect the man, but I don't appreciate being chastised for what appears as stepping on someones turf. That is very childish. Sorry I upsetted anyone"

Sepisllig again supported AllisonMan's position.

Then came the following post from icrman, which I knew would jepardize the thread: "Setting up another thread, seems a bit redundant. This one is Called Allison Transmissions. People looking for information shouldn't have to hunt all over the place. Transrand answered my question. It was ignored in my first post. Allisonman takes a whole week or so to come here to answer questions. And besides just like going to see a Doctor, don't you like a second opinion?
Okay I have a question or two. In the Allison transmission electronic shift controller "box" what actually operates the shift solenoids? Is it a transistor? If so what kind is it? And how is it biased? Also what is the voltage and power required to operate the shift solenoids? What kind of processor is used in the controller? Motorola?? I would like to know the material that the planet carriers are made from, and if it is heat treated. Is it specific to a certain model or series that they would use different materials for the carriers or different heat treats? What do they Rockwell at? 
How about the clutches, are they paper? Or something else? I would really like the answers, because I don't know the newer transmissions at all"

I think everyone should reread the above post.  In my mind, there is no sincere question-asking here - only badgering!  Icrman profiles himself as  "Machinist/mechanic/engineer".  As an engineer, I believe icrman should know where to find answers to his own questions; particularly detailed engineering questions like,  what kind of transistor operates the shift solenoids in the controller box. And how is it biased?  Really???  Icrman claims to be the engineer, why should he be asking engineering questions of another member who makes no claims of being an engineer that I am aware of.  And the planetaries - what do they rockwell at if they are heat treated and on, and on.

When I read the above post I was insulted, and I wanted to apologize to AllisonMan for what I saw as gross rudeness on the part of icrman.  But I held silent, hoping this would blow over.  It didn't.

Finally let me examine the quality of icrman's answer to the question I asked of AllisonMan since I was warned by AllisonMan to beware of that answer. I asked:  "Hi AllisonMan! I am about to install an MT643 into a Cummins powered Dodge pickup but I have recently been warned that this large tranny will rob excessive horsepower and significantly reduce my fuel mileage. I chose this tranny because my engine develops approximately the rated torque (700 ft lbs) of this tranny, and I want the lockup torque converter. Is it true that this will be a bad combination, i.e. large power loss and fuel mileage loss? Can these losses be mitigated by a specific torque converter ratio or by other means. I already own this rebuilt tranny."

Icrman replied: "The losses in the larger transmission should not be too much more than on a smaller Automatic transmission. . . "   GREAT!  That's just what I hoped to hear; however, I'm still confused since two other Allison technicians I've consulted subsequently disagree - and so does AllisonMan.

So I asked again, hoping for quantitative information: "Thanks icrman! Can we be more specific regarding hp/torque losses associated with an Allison mt643. Is there anything published in this area which would allow me to make a comparison with other transmissions?"

Icrman answered: "It would be a bit difficult to be specific on the losses in the various automatic transmissions available. Unless you have access to a transmission dynomometer, or the engineering data from the manufacture. Modern Automatic Transmissions, and even some of the older Automatics are really very efficient. Too many people are under the false impression that an automatic is less efficient than a manual operated unit. I would say the automatic should actually beat the manual, because manuals in most cases use thicker oil, and have the gear sets constantly running in it. It is like a big cake mixer constantly churning that oil. And that robs power. Where as the automatic has in most cases one variable displacement pump, and the gear sets run in much thinner oil. (Fluid) The gears are not constantly submerged in the oil like the manual unit. 
To answer your question the only thing in the larger transmission that would create an increase in drag, is the size of clutch plates, when released there is a certain amount of parasitic drag on them. But I don't think it is enough to be concerned about. If I find some info I'll let you know."

As I see it, this answer is so erroneous it is laughable.  Without refuting each statement let me simply point out that icrman believes automatic transmissions are more efficient than manual tranasmissions.  I believe that conclusion is so rediculous that it makes unbelievable every word that comes out of his mouth. Thanks AllisonMan, for alerting me to this.  Don't worry I did see thru his words and continued hoping you would respond despite his distractions: I said: "Happy holidays, AllisonMan! Thank you for your reply. I was hoping you would reply despite the fact icrman had. I respect your opinion that the MT643 is overkill but allow me to make two points which might mitigate this. First, the fueling of my Cummins has been turned up considerably and is usable as I also have an aftermarket twin turbo setup, enlarged intake and exhaust. Thus, the torque of the engine is approximately 800 ft.lbs. which exceeds the 670 ft.lb. torque rating of the MT643. Secondly, I already own the rebuilt MTB643 and SAE2 bellhousing. I hate to think this must become wasted funds. Therefore, I'd still like to use it IF it does not significantly demise fuel economy and/or engine torque/horsepower. That is why I've asked specifically for your professional evaluation of those two aspects. When you say "overkill" it is not clear to me whether you mean the tranny is simply too heavy or large for a one ton pickup, or whether you mean it is too massive for the Cummins 6bt to rotate efficiently. I understand this 700 pound trans will put me very near my front axel limit, and that I must either raise the body two inches or modify the tunnel to accomodate the SAE2 bellhousing etc. Thanks for your patience. HFletcher"

PLEASE STICK AROUND ALLISONMAN, I DON'T BELIEVE ICRMAN CAN REPLACE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sepisllib

Allison Transmission Questions

Hfletcher - Great post.

I was kind of feeling like I started something - but I tend to stick up for the moral and ethical thing to do. It was MHO that AllisonMan was the one that started this thread - it was his expertise and none other.

Hope everyone isn't too upset that I tackled what I felt to be an injustice.

God Bless

Thank you for your post and specifics

Bill


----------



## Headquarters

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello Folks,

I am mostly a lurker in these parts. I have been remiss in not advising Allison Man that I have gained from has advice, offered to some folks with similar rigs as mine(93 5.9 Cummins, 3060 Allison). Last time out I encountered rough downshifts, I read AllisonMan,s advice,that this was probably a disconnected TPS. I had the rig serviced last week and advised service man to look for a problem with the TPS. Sure enough it was disconnected, cotter pin had apparently fallen out. It was repaired at no additional cost to me. 

I want to tell Alllison man, it isn't just the folks he replys to, but lots of Lurkers like myself who gain much from and appreciate greatly the time he spends here. I am planning to head South this weekend, then a Western trip planned for May/June. I hope to meet Allison Man in Portland about the time my rig needs service.
AllisonMan, your advice is appreciated more than you know. Please don't stop.


----------



## mistaVR4

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello Allison Man & all,

  I have just signed up here because I need some "how too" information for a friend of mine, I personnaly don't own an Allison equipped truck (which would be really nice) maybe someday.  

Anyway, my friend owns an 03' Chevy Silverado 2500HD, Allison equipped. He is not very internet inclined and asked me if I could try to find some type of tutorial (preferably with pictures) of how to change his transmission fluid and other routine maintinance, apparently his dealer is asking rediculous prices, for very simple tasks such as these.  I've tried searching around a little bit and came up empty, so, I figured this would be a good place to try.

Any help would be greatly appreciated  

Thanks for you time.

-Steve


----------



## mike3342

Allison Transmission Questions

AllisonMan.Hello.I also specialize in allison automatics.I currently work for a Detroit Diesel\Allison distributor in the midwest.I am also in the Allison Guild.I just happened upon this forum while surfing the net.I like to check out sites regarding Allison transmissions to see what info is being put out.Just wanted to let you know that although I did not look at all your replies to the questions posted on this site I do agree with your response one hundred percent to the posts I did view.I admire your determination on providing answers to owners of Allison transmissions.Any way its good to see someone honest and dedicated enough to provide accurate and honest info for a change.


----------



## tbfisher

Allison Transmission Questions

>You are correct that it has to be 140 or higher. Wow you must have a >heck of a coolant system. Does it read sump temp or do they have a >temp sender in a fitting? Freightliner usually puts their senders in >a T fitting in the wrong place. They put on leg that the sender does >not even touch the oil and all you are reading is splash. I would >look under your rig and look at cooler fittings where hoses go into >trans. The correct way would be if the oil shoots straight out of >the trans across right to the sender and the sender not being on leg >of T that is not opposite stream. Have you tried getting a reading 

  AllisonMan, THANK YOU for your help! It is a GodSend!
I have a 99 FreightLiner XC chassis with Cat 3126B and MD 3060 tranny. My temp sensor is located in a T fitting on the outlet of the tranny. It is my suspicion that the sensor(or guage?) reads ~20-30F higher than the actual temp since the automatic routine will not read
until the temp guage reads ~160-170F i.e. I get OL 70 until the temp guage reads at least ~160-170F. Is it reasonable to assume this?
Thanks,
Tom Fisher
Dallas,Texas


----------



## Powershift

Allison Transmission Questions

I'm enjoying this site. And like the other transmission man above agree with most what I see  here. Some have made this guy out to look bad, but I see things he has said that are also true. Like this one below. Ya all have to remember a HP loss is a loss no matter how big or small the rig. I think the reason this guy is so poo'ed on here is he's talking over everyones heads. 
Icrman replied: "The losses in the larger transmission should not be too much more than on a smaller Automatic transmission. . . " GREAT! That's just what I hoped to hear; however, I'm still confused since two other Allison technicians I've consulted subsequently disagree - and so does AllisonMan


----------



## hfletcher

Allison Transmission Questions

". . . Some have made this guy out to look bad, but I see things he has said that are also true. Like this one below.  Ya all have to remember a HP loss is a loss no matter how big or small the rig. . . ."

"Icrman replied: "The losses in the larger transmission should not be too much more than on a smaller Automatic transmission. . . " "

Powershift, perhaps you can help me gain a real world interpretation of icrman's words.  Specifically, if you agree that (horsepower) losses "should not be too much more . . .", does that mean that if I mate up a 6bt cummins to an allison 600 or 700 series tranny I would get approximately the same output at the wheels as if my engine was joined to the stock Chrysler 47RH tranny?   Or would there be a difference (when tc is locked) of say . . 10 horsepower, 30 horsepower, 60 horsepower, 90 horsepower, more??  Such an answer would have meaning to me.  I am trying to gain an understanding of how much power will be lost as a result of rotating a significantly larger tranny mass, pumping larger volumes of fluid etc.  (As an example: if horsepower at the wheels fell from 400 to 390 I'd have a big smile; if the output fell from 400 to 300 horsepower I would remove the transmission and call it a big mistake - I do not wish to make that mistake.)  

Do you also agree with icrman that automatic transmissions are more efficient than manual transmissions?      Thanks!


----------



## dogvetia

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi allison man  I just found this thread and am elated you are here to answer questions or steer me in the right direction.  I have a 2004 winnebago Journey on a Freightliner with 300HP cummins hooked to a alllison MH2000.  The combination is good especially with the 9-10MPG.  The concern I have is it occasionally has a very vilolent downshift into first.  Only occurs when it is warmed up and then only when I come to a stop a little too quick.  It feels like you have been rear=ended when it shifts into first a split second after you have come to a stop.  If I shift manually with the buttons ie 5-4-3-2-1-then it is fine.  It has done this since new ( now has 10,000 miles) Local allison dealer put it on a computer but I think it primalily did the cummins  printed out 10 sheets with no defects.  He then disconnected the chasis batteries to erase the transmission memory.  None of these things have helped.  I can get along with it if I baby it and pre-plan all stops however I am worried about the universal joint etc.  I found a detriot allison distributor in omaha that I thought I would take it to when the snow and ice melts but would like your opinion.  Thank you in advance for being here.  tom


----------



## polecat

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello Mr. Allison Man....I was just referred to you...hope you can help us...our 2002 Allison equipped DP will "slip" or "hunt back and forth" between gears when the outside temp. is below 30 degrees.  It takes abouat 20 miles or so before it starts to do this, and does not clear up or get better. It is hard to keep the coach moving, around 40 mph without pushing the accelerator too hard. We had it to Kansas City Allison facility the winter of 2003 and they could not find anything wrong using their little hand held computer. They did not drive it..had us drive it around noon that day and the temp had warmed up, so it didn't slip.  They said it may be Freightliners problem with their wiring harness. I really don't think they entirely believed us, as they kept on saying that they have never had this problem before. Can you give us some ideas to talk to tem about when I take it back in this month (warranty is getting close). Oh yes, it does work perfectly in the spring, summer and fall. Thanks, Larry


----------



## Poppa

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison man some just don't know how to find you

polecat




3 Posts
 Posted - Jan 09 2005 :  6:05:57 PM       
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello Mr. Allison Man...I was just referred to you...maybe you can help...our 2002 Allison equipped DP will "slip" or "hunt" between gears when the outside temp. is below 30 degrees...it takes about 20 miles or so before it starts to do this and does not clear up or get better. It is hard to keep the coach moving..usually in the 40 mph range...I just let it hunt without pushing the accelerator too hard and head home. I had it to Kansas City area Allison facility the winter of 2003 and they could not find anything wrong using their little hand held computer. They did not drive it. They said it could be a Freightliner problem with the wiring harness. I really don't think they believed us entirely as they kept saying they have never had one do this before. Can you give me some ideas to take to them about when I take it back in this month(warranty is getting close)? By the way, it does work perfectly and shifts perfectly when the temp. is warm outside. Thanks, Larry


----------



## Powershift

Allison Transmission Questions

hfletcher
Thats is what I was saying. If you have that trans in a big truck you don't want that to happen either.
Thats why you will not see that much more of a loss from the smaller trans to the larger ones. Cause that larger vehicle needs all the extra power output it can get. The only things in these trans that create drag are the clutches, allison goes to great lengths to make sure the clutch packs drag as low as possible. So your bigger trans isn't gona suck hardly anymore power than the smaller trans. Sure larger clutch faces and somemore drag. But not a big amount. Maybe fractions of a percent more.


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi there 1997 Beaver,
Sorry for the Looooong delay. Your transmission computor says it is a 2400rpm shifter meaning your engine no load should be about 2600rpm.It was  set up for a school bus/ motorhome so you are ok there. If you have any more questions I can FAX you a copy of a summery report which has all your transmission ECU information. e-mail me rfranzen@pacificdda.com with a fax number and I will send it. Thanks and have agreat day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello brushycreekranch,
The transmission you have does not have an oil level switch in it nor is a code 0700 valid. My thoughts are that it was a NSBU (nuetral safety back-up switch)which with an Allison switch it is sheilded from the elements. The gm switch has not been updated, therefore it may have failed. By being updated, the switch is the same but allison protects their with covers. Did you go in heavy rain or mudd when this happened?
There is an update for a problem of the vehicle sitting for a period of time and then not able to go into gear. What happens is the oil in the converter flows out after sitting for a long period of time. The converter reg valve in the front support could be the culprit. Do not worry that you did anything wrong. By shutting off the engine, you re-set the transmission TCM. The reason it fails to 3rd is that is the fault gear it is set to go to for that code.
Thanks and have a   great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

sepisllib,
Thank you! I am with you on this. I appreciate your words and agree totally. I would love to see the other guys open their own threads but that is ok. I like everyone. Just because we do not agree I guess I was kinda harsh.
To everyone out there, I am sorry that I cannot answer questions faster but I try. I do do this on my own time in the evenings and have 2 kids so don't give up, look for answers. I do have an e-mail adress at work that if this is of an urgent matter, please send mean e-mail and I will do my best to get you an answer right away.
As you can see, I have answered many questions here and I enjoy doing so, So please, continue!
Everyone, and yes everyone including you icrman and transrand, please, have a Wonderful Day!!!!!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

hfletcher,
Oops mistake by sepisllib. See i am not the only one here that does typos LOL. HAVE A GREAT DAY!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

RobertG,
Good to hear. Have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

OOfxdx,
I would not install an exhaust brake on an AT545. I was trying to state that if one was installed, it would do no harm. My opinion is not to install them on an AT because of no lockup. You are correct to downshift your transmission and watch the heat. A temp gauge is always a good idea in any AT500 transmission. Rule of thumb is, whatever gear you use to go up the hill, select that gear to go down. Thank you and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

icrman,
No harm no foul. buds? At least you challenged me! kudos. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

hfletcher,
Thank you for those kind words. I'm not going anywhere. I did write another answer to you letting you know that it will work, it will be tough to fit, but I will be honest, I do not go into what type of fuel mileage or any specifics on horsepower, but i can get you in touch with someone who can answer these. Please, E-mail me at work and I will forward his e-mail. rfranzen@pacificdda.com. Thanks again bud and have a wonderful day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

mistaVR4,
No material is needed for the LCT transmission. Just pull the drain plug. Remove the pan and save the gasket it is re-usable. just leave the internal filter in because you do not change this unless an overhaul is needed, clean the pan, install it torquing the bolts to 20 ft. lbs. remove the spin on filter and be careful to save the magnet that will be stuck to the filter, put the magnet onto the filter. install the filter and add APPROX 3 GAL. OF DEXRON OR Transynde, (next step we would do is to flush the cooler by removing the cooler return line and with someone inside, start the truck and watch the fluid to see when the darker fluid turns clear than an additional 2 qts. this will flush your cooler. add another 2 qts and then start and check. adjust fluid to just below the hot add line. Dexron expands when heated. drive to warm up and re-check the fluid.
I hope this helps. Thanks for the question and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Mike3342,
Cool my fellow guild member! To bad in the midwest because I'd buy you a drink at the Allison First Line meeting in Vegas (of course all drinks are free LOL) Have a great day and thank you!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

tbfisher,
You are right on. the sump temp is about 20-30 degrees lower than what your gauge will read. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

hfletcher,
The amount of torque you will get at the rear wheels is not only determined by gear ratios but the most important factor is the torque converter ratio. Even though you have an MT, it has to be engineered to work with the engine and differential.The torque converter ratio determines how much power it takes to move those big ol wheels. Just wanted to throw another hat in this subject hehe. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

dogvetia,
My opinion is that you have a stuck valve in the valve body or a bad solenoid. The reason for no codes is that these problems are mechanical and sometimes we overlook the mechanical and go right to the electrical. I would bet replacing the solenoid and sorry I am at home and cant think which one without looking in my troubleshooting manual, and cleaning the VB will fix this problem Let meknow how it turns out. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

polecat, 
Have them check the dipstick calibration. Since ATF expands, it seems to be an oil level problem. Another solution may be if you have not had it serviced within specifictions. The old oil will do odd things especially on an LCT. Transynde would be a good way to go, This synthetic oil actually makes the transmission run smoother because the viscosity does not break down for many many miles. Let me know how it turns out. Have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Poppa,
Great words to live by! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## tbfisher

Allison Transmission Questions

AllisonMan said:
>You are right on. the sump temp is about 20-30 degrees lower than >what your gauge will read. Thanks and have a great day!

  Thanks again for the info. So which temp should I be more concerned
about? For example, in typical stop and go traffic, my dash tranny temp goes as high as 230F. When it does this at a stoplight, I shift into neutral, run the RPMs up a bit and it promptly drops 20deg.
Is this typical or anything to concerned about?
Tom Fisher
Dallas,TX


----------



## dogvetia

Allison Transmission Questions

thanks allison man  I will tactfully suggest that to them  Have a great week   tom


----------



## polecat

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison Man....thanks for your reply....it was shipped new with transynd and I've kept up with filter/transynd changes recommended by Allison...are there any "temp" sensors that could be exposed to the elements? I've heard they have a sensor that will downshift if the temp gets to high as a safety feature...maybe its defective?? Thanks, Larry


----------



## tbfisher

Allison Transmission Questions

AllisonMan, I think I may have answered my own question by 
RTFM(of all things!)
On page 38 it clearly states that the tranny is considered oveheated when ANY of the temps are exceeded:
Sump               250F
Fluid to cooler    300F
Retarder out fluid 330F
Since my dash temp sensor is located in a tee on the outlet of the tranny, is this the 'Fluid to cooler' temp?
Thanks again for your help.
Tom Fisher
Dallas,TX


----------



## dutchdieselpusher

Allison Transmission Questions

Here an opinion from the Netherlands. I enjoy your contributions a great lot! I learned very much already (found this forum only in October 2004) by reading all the information from you. I so learned to know the website of Allison where I learned much about operating the transmission. My former Fleetwood (gas engine 1994) had no such an electronic operated transmission by knobs on the dash. And because I am coming to Florida next February to buy a pre-owned diesel pusher to take to Europe itâ€™s very nice to learn from the now a days possibilities. And what to look for.  I am impressed with the time you spend in your own free time. Any boss would wish he had personnel that kind caring for there job and clients. Go on man, your great. And thank you. Hans  :laugh: (Rotterdam, Holland)


----------



## dutchdieselpusher

Allison Transmission Questions

AllinsonMan,
I forgot to start with your name. But I mean AllisonMan.
Bye Hans Breuls


----------



## Pool973

Allison Transmission Questions

Allisonman,

I know this is kind of off topic but maybe you can help, I have a 1996 International 4700 with the 7.3 and an allison 542, the 542 slips and bangs into gear. I have a 545 that a buddy gave me from a gas engine truck, can I use this trans as a swap? is there some way I can convert this trans to be used if not an exact swap?BTW the 4700 is setup as a Dump truck, with electric dump, so no PTO.

Thanks

Chuck


----------



## gulfstar73

Allison Transmission Questions

allisonman
   i just finnished a month long trip turned into my driveway and the transmission went to first gear and locked
the controler windows showed ther #1 in one window and the other window was blank  the dash had a warning that said dont shift and it wouldnt start
the coach is a holiday  rambler with a cummins 230
i shut the battery switch off but the controler light stayed on #1
i then disconned the battery with that the controler went blank 
i then reconnected the battery and the controller looked normal and the coach would start it shifted into foward and 1st just fine
i drove it about 50 feet and tried to back it beside my garage and it looked in first again
  please help thanks in advance  dave


----------



## van2001ko

Allison Transmission Questions

quote: hfletcher,
The amount of torque you will get at the rear wheels is not only determined by gear ratios but the most important factor is the torque converter ratio. Even though you have an MT, it has to be engineered to work with the engine and differential.The torque converter ratio determines how much power it takes to move those big ol wheels. Just wanted to throw another hat in this subject hehe. Have a wonderful day!


Hello again. So the higher the TC ratio the more power that pass to the wheels? So a 275HP engine~ 890ft lb of torque on a torque converter of 2:1 it will have over 1780LB FT on the wheels at hand?


----------



## JonnyT

Allison Transmission Questions

Greetings to ALLISON MAN;
I have a 1996 diesel pusher with an 8.3 Cummins mechanical connected to an Allison MD3060R transmission.  I pull a 24' trailer with my toys in it and the whole shebang (both units)weighs 40,000#.
I find that in many situations, the transmission has difficulty shifting from 4th gear to 5th gear.  It seems that the engine will go to governerd RPM Maximum and just stay there.  
I especially notice the problem when using the cruise control.  I have to take the cruise OFF and then let the pedal back a little to get the transmission to shift up.  
I have it happen manually when climbing a slight grade.  If I back off of the throttle, and let the engine shift at around 2100-2200 it pulls well in 5th.
Can the shift point for 4th be reset so it will shift a little earlier at a lower RPM?
I just hate to run at Maximum RPM's when the next gear will pull OK.
Seems like a big stretch between 4th and 5th in the gearing.
Looking for your thoughts on the subject.


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

tbfisher,
No this is not typical even tho temp ok are 180-220 in normal operation. I would have it checked out. It may be as simple as a bad sensor. Let me know what they find. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

polecat,
The only temp sensor exposed to the elements is the OEM one they put in the fitting. Allisons is in the valve body module. If you go over 230 deg it will give you a code, if you go over 260, it will lock in range. If you had a bad sensor, you would have a code. One question I have is do you have an exhaust brake that may stick in the cold? If this sticks on you should see smoke out of your exhaust. This would also feel like a drag effect. Please let me know what they find. Thanks and have agreat day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

tbfisher,
Those temps are way to high. Please do not let your gauge go to 300 before you stick it in neutral and give around 1200 rpm to cool it down. You may cause damage to the transmission t those temps. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

dutchdieselpusher,
Thank you! I hope you have a wonderful time in the states and make sure when you test a used MH with the Allison world transmission, press the arrows together at the same time either once or twice until it reads D1 and hope after it it has a -. (D1-) If you have numbers after the D1, you have logged codes make sure that they are not major codes like slippage. Thanks again and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Pool973,
gas and diesel Allisons have different torque converter ratios, valve body calibrations, speedometers, pan and with or without pto. The big thing is the TC which can cost quite a bit and the VB work. I suggest you contact your nearest Allison dealer or distributor and give them both part numbers so they can do an Extranet dump to compare the two. Thanks and have a greta day.


----------



## pathfinderxlt

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello AlisonMan, I tried to post here but did it wrong. I need to weld some brackets to my frame of my RV. Please tell me the correct way to go about this so not to do any damage to my trans ECU. I have a 1995 ( built in 94) Georgieboy 37' DP 230hp turbo Cummins with a 3060 6spd. If you could e-mail me the info it would be better I don't get alot of time to use my computer if not I'll try to keep checking back here. Thank you, Rich B.


----------



## geekdom01

Allison Transmission Questions

AllisonMan,
  I purchased new a 2001 Chevrolet Crew Cab HD 2500 4x4 8.1l with the Allison trans.  I have followed GM's recomendations to the "T".  I even allowed them to flush my trans when they recomended.  So far I have had to (The Chevrolet Dealer)replace the Transmission position sensor and the Transmission Pump x 2.  The second time that the pump went out was aprx. 2000 miles after the recomended trans. flush.  I am running 285x75x16 tires and have a 3.73 axle ratio with the posi.  I pull trailers locally occasionally but most often just commute.  From day one (factory tires) my trans has made a whinning sound and seems to lose its mind occasionally.  False neutral when yielding, hanging in to low of gear, not going into drive immediatly after shifting there.  The list of symptoms seems to be common place with this trans. but not in one vehicle.  Did I get a lemon, tires my problem, or is this what I should expect out of this trans.  Finally, is flushing the trans. a good idea.  I have heard two schools of thought on this and I would like to hear yours.  Thanks for your help,  Geekdom01


----------



## PaulSebra

Allison Transmission Questions

Good Day,

I have the option of buying one of a couple ambulances that I will convert to an RV Camper ... I need help/htoughts/guidance on power train options. Both have mileage in the 180,000 range and about 9,000 hrs ... One is an International 4700 chassis with a DT466 engine and an AT545 tranny ... the other is a Cummins 8.3 engine with an MD 3060 tranny.

I realize that at these miles maintenance is probably the key issue, but both look good, so let's assume the maintenace has been okay ... does one tranny have an advantage over the other in this situation. I know the AT545 is a classic "fluid drive" and the MD 3060 is electronicly controlled. I believe the AT545 is a four speed and the MD is a six speed.

Thanks for any thoughts at all on this issue.

Paul


----------



## strakenl

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi:
I have a 4speed Allison Transmission in a 1999 Winnie.  Have heard that the input shaft will not take much more power/torque then I have, 275 horse (don't have the torque figure)  but it is a manual shift with no push buttons.  Can this transmission be rebuilt to take a bit more power, or is their a kit that can be put in.  I have pushed the dodge transmissions by adding a new valve and converter etc.

Ken


----------



## GUYSNYDER

Allison Transmission Questions

What kind of mileage can be expected from a MT643?


----------



## sepisllib

Allison Transmission Questions

krq1 = sleeze

Your approach to promoting and selling your house is sleezy

Bill


----------



## sepisllib

Allison Transmission Questions

AllisonMan.

Been a while - but have a question.

Have 1993 Tourmaster. Thinking of boosting HP just a little - from 250 to around 300.

Engine is C 8.3 indent 44669014
Trans is MD 3060 indent 6510001798

Will the trans handle the extra HP and torque?

Bill


----------



## GUYSNYDER

Allison Transmission Questions

I am refering to life expentancy of the trans. I have a 4700INT w/466 and MT643. I have 175,000 miles on it. Developed a fluid leak from front end of trans. Dealer said when fluid leaks from front, the trans needs to be replaced with exchange unit. He stated it is not worth the time and money to repair the cause of the leak because the trans is contaminated with shavings and garbage. Is there a rubber type seal in the front end? Does this sound OK to you?
Thanks for your reply!


----------



## st687

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison Man can I have the Allison in my Foretravel power flushed with the B&G machine and change to sny oil.


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

gulfstar83,
Did you happen to check what code you have? I think you may have an output speed sensor code since these symtoms match. Please read previous instructions on how to check for codes and e-mail me at rfranzen@pacificdda.com and I will have a better idea of what is wrong. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello people,
Well, time has come to retire this thread. The reason is I have been so busy at work, I cannot answer all your good questions in a timely manner and for that I feel rotten. I will answer all questions posted before todays date.
I have really enjoyed this past year, but as you can see, I was not ready for this much of a response for which I feel proud!
Thanks to everyone who either submitted a question, or even just browsed through this post. I think I learned as much as you did!
Please, feel free to stop by and just say hi anytime you are passing through Ridgefield, WA (just north of Portland Oregon) exit 14 , west 1 block turn left 1st street on left past Cheveron station. I would be more than happy to show you around and would be excited to meet you all.
Again, Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!!!!    
AllisonMan


----------



## Bush70

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison,
 Let me be the first to say you will be missed more than you could ever no. You have been a great help and I wish you a wonderfull future and hope to meet up with you someday. Thanks again and good luck.
Bill


----------



## cvrvr

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison

You will be missed. In the past year or so of reading this thread, I have learned alot from you.

Hope you can enjoy your "retirement".

Maybe with all the responce that you have, Allison Transmission could to do something to set a website.

Best of luck

George


----------



## geekdom01

Allison Transmission Questions

AllisonMan,

I have enjoyed (silently) reading your advice over the last couple months.  I wish that I had found this forum sooner and posted my concerns then.  Thank you for your time and good luck to you and yours.

geekdom01


----------



## hfletcher

Allison Transmission Questions

Dang you, AllisonMan!!!!  I hope you come back.  I really don't believe it's a concern if it takes you a while to reply.  If you don't, however, hat's off to ya, old man!!!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

JonnyT,
Have you tried the pressing the Mode button on your shifter? This will lower your shift points slightly. Let me know. Thanks and have a   great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

pathfinderxlt,
please just disconnect your battery power and ground, then you will be able to weld without any concern of baclfeed into the Allison ECU. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

geekdom01,
There is an update to the front support valve and spring. I am at home so I do not have access to my notebooks at work. I think if you look through all my questions, I answered a pick-up owner on the same subject. Try allisontransmission.com and the is a section called FAQ's which answers many pick-up questions. This is rare, unless the dipstick is not calibrated correctly, this is a great transmission for picups. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

PaulSebra,
GO FOR THE MD3060! The AT does not have lockup and causes more heat. The MD is one of the best Allisons out there. Have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

srakenl,
I think you must have an MT643. I will need to know what transmission you have. There is a tag looking from the rear of the transmission, on the right rear of the transmission. With that information, I can tell you what the max hsp. and torque can be for that model. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Guys,
This is hard since I do not know what engine you have. I have seen up to 12 MPG in some motorhomes, it all depends on how you drive, where you drive. This model does have a 1:1 ratio in high gear and also lockup so it does well. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

sepislib,
By increasing horsepower, you will also need to check into the cooling system and TC ratios. An Allison distributor should be able to give you a pamhlet all about the pros and cons of increasing horsepower and if they can not, send me an E-mail to work with your address and I will send one to you in the mail. Thanks and have agreat day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Guysnder,
You can easily repair a front end leak with out rebuilding the transmission. The only transmissions that have front leaks and need rebuild are the World transmissions because the front bushings get worn with debris and wears the front bushing. What I suspect in your transmission is it is common for a DT466 to rattle the flexplate nuts loose and that makes the studs on the tc wear out and leak from them. My suggestion would to be remove the transmission, pull the pan and inspect to see if any debris out of the ordinary is in the (more than teaspoon is what I go by) then tear down to the front support and inspect the sungear bushings. They should be able to determine at this point, not guess, that your transmission is good or needs OH. With that many miles, it may have bad sun shaft bushings, but check first. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

st687, 
The only problem I have with changing to synthetic and flushing the cooler with a machine is that the torque converter has about 1 1/2 gallons of oil in it that the machine does not flush out. I recomend the hose flush method. Thanks and have a great   day!


----------



## mikevan

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison Man,

Thanks for all of your information and insight.  Your thread has saved me time and money.  Hope to stop by and shake your head on my next trip north on I5.

Regards,

Mike Van Meter


----------



## pathfinderxlt

Allison Transmission Questions

 Sorry to see you go. Thanks for the information  :laugh:  Reliable information is hard to find  :angry:  With all the trouble I've read just on this one forum I can see why you are so busy at your shop  :laugh:  thanks again, Rich B.


----------



## geekdom01

Allison Transmission Questions

AllisonMan,

Thanks and good luck to you.

Geekdom01


----------



## Helocfi

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Folks,
I just found this forum and need the help of someone in the know. I have a 1994 motorhome with a Spartan chassis. It has a 230 Cummins and an Allison MD3060 Transmission. 

The transmission has 100K miles on it and it just started down-shifting very hard when I let off the pedal. Downshifts were smooth until just a few miles back. 

Any idea of what to look for or do I need to take it to the shop over 100 miles away?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Lil Truckr

Allison Transmission Questions

I can see AllisonMans reason to bow out but what a shame he had to do so.  I just found this forum, and like many other RVers with an Allison Transmission, I have questions for his expert mind.  Boy if he could be persuaded him to come back, or find another soul with that much experience and knowledge, please bring them on. 

From what I read he sure brought tons of great info to this forum. :disapprove: 

If nothing else, Thank you AllisonMan for your help in the past. I read every question and posting and learned much.  Thanks again.


----------



## Artanisman

Allison Transmission Questions

allison man, 

Im in the planning stage of a 1986 k5 blazer project.  I want decent fuel economy and I think an Allison LCT-1000 would be a good choice for me.  I also want to use a small block chevy v8.  I want to build it with a world castings aftermarket block and heads.  Is there any way to bolt a Chevy small block to an allison LCT-1000?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## avalanche girl

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello Allison Man,
What a coincidence it is to find a thread such as this one!!! I was doing an internet search on Allison transmissions. I am in WT service training in Kent this week (great class!). Hey, are you the guy in the video about filter and oil changes that we watched yesterday? I would like to take the up coming overhaul class in Ridgefield. Will you be there? I'm going to run it by the boss tomorrow.
Christina


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Helocfi,
Sounds like your tps (throttle position sensor that mounts to your throttle lever) has become disconnected or is failing. Thanks and have a great dya!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Avalanchegirl,
Yes I am in Ridgefield. No that video was filmed in Kent I believe but we did a major instructional video here in Ridgefield. It will only be shown in Dans class. I look forward to meeting you! We have a wonderful female mechanic here also. Have a great day!


----------



## Lil Truckr

Allison Transmission Questions

AllisonMan boy are there going to be a bunch of happy people to see you back. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## GMCallways

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello again allisonman, I wrote a couple months ago about some problems with the tranny in my pickup. Well the other day I took it to the local Chevy dealer and told them what it was doing and asked them to check the valves and solenoids. All they did was run the computer on it and call me to say that nothing was wrong with it because there was no codes. Well I told them to put it in to tow\haul and step on the gas pretty hard going up a hill and they would know what im talking about. So they called me back and said, yep its messed up allright. They told me that it gave them the code PO733 and that they called the tec line and they were told that c1 thru c4 are going out and the reason it only happens in tow\haul is because it is still in the early stages of going out. Well they gave me some prices on a overhaul and on a allready rebuilt one. around $4000 for both. Both were way to expensive for me. So my question is. Is there an aftermarket clutch kit that I can buy for a halfway decent price and also a very detailed overhaul book for the allison 1000. Or should I get a second opinion from a different trans shop? By the way, the trans has 140,000 miles on it. That dont seem like alot for an allison. 
PS. Now I can feel it sliping with out it being in T\H and when going from reverse to drive.
Thanks for any advise.


----------



## barbicj

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello AllisonMan

My VDO speedometer read 10-15 mph when the coach is stopped and reads 5-10 mph faster than the actual speed when moving. The transmission is an Allison MD3060. Can you tell me where the speed sensor is located? Is it removable from outside the transmission?

Thanks 
Jack


----------



## tommyruso

Allison Transmission Questions

HELP PLEASE allison man i have a 92 coachman royal and it has a spartan chassis and a cummins 8.3  it has a tec 2 allison md 6030 it works perfectly when the tempature is above 40 degrees when it gets colder than 40 it acts up. i turn the key on and regardless if i start it or not it the do not shift light comes on i see to N N on the lcd display for only 3 seconds and than the display goes blank and stays that way and i can not get a display to come back to the lcd until the tempature comes back up to 40 degrees outside . it does not matter if i start it and warm it up or how many times i try to restart it the lcd stays blank and the shift pad does not work at all.when it was warm it works perfectly the other day it went to 45 and i was driveing it and i pushed both arrows at once and it flashed d 1 and than 6 9 and than 3 2 i held the mode button down and cleared it . i turned it off and restarted it and drove it again and i hit the arrows buttons again and i only see two - -  i think that means i cleared the codes and it is not codeing any thing now. so i thought i fixed it when i got the codes to clear. so the next day it got cold again and i went out to start it and it did the same old thing again i turned on the key and the do not shift light lite and the two N N went blank so it happened again if u have any ideas please let me know i was i heavy traffic and the pad went dead on me when the tempature dropped and i almost got killed . it is very dangerous when it goes out thanks . tom rousseau 1-734-578-2872


----------



## CajunChris

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi ALL,
I'm in the process of building a car carrier. The truck is a '41GMC cab over mounted on an extended Chevy 1 ton chassis.I plan on mounting a  Cummins from a 91 Dodge mid frame. I would like to put an Allison Automatic Transmission. What do you suggest. The cummins has no electonics ........can you help? And where can I find one? Please help me get this project rolling! 
CajunChris


----------



## RoReR714

Allison Transmission Questions

Big time Allison noob question? Just purchased a 2003 2500hd with a 8.1 v8. The salesman said it was equipped with an allison transmission. But i dont know if i believe him! Is there any way i can confirm this for myself?  Thx in advance! Have a nice day!


----------



## geekdom01

Allison Transmission Questions

If you have a 8.1l and its equipped with an automatic then it has to be the allison.  You have two choices in transmissons when deling with chevrolets 8.1l or duramax; Allison 5 speed auto or a 6 speed manual.  If you are still skeptical then climb under your truck and look at how dang big your transmission is.


----------



## B. Smith

Allison Transmission Questions

AllisonMan,   I have a '96 MD3060 in a motorhome and have a "SERVICE" code showing up in the selector window just beneath the MODE tag.  I have done a diagnostic check and the codes shown are "d  1,2  1, and 1  2. Can you tell me what these codes mean and what can I do to get the code eliminated?  Also what is ment by TPS.   Thanks, B. Smith


----------



## beaver

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Allison Man,

Our â€˜97 Monterey will have 75,000 miles on it when the next transmission oil and filter change is due. We currently use Dextron 3, does it make any sense to change to the synthetic Transynd 
Fluid at this point? I understand that it would require a second change after 50, 000 miles to come to a 100% synthetic Transynd. At that rate our coach would have 125,000 miles for a 50% mix and 175,000 for 100% synthetic Transynd. 

Thanks,
The Beave


----------



## JonnyT

Allison Transmission Questions

I have 1996 Foretravel with the the Allison MD3060R.  :laugh:  I took it in to an Allison Distributor in Grand Rapids, MI and they hooked the unit up to a machine that pumped in NEW TRANSYND until it came out the other end into the machine, thereby exchanging ALL of the previous transmission oil.  They installed a new style filter set and told me to run it 75,000 miles and then change the two filters again and top off the TRANSYND and run it ANOTHER 75,000 MILES before totally exchanging the fluid again.  This procedure which included additional fluid for my Alliston Retarder cost $600.  Since I tow a 24' trailer in the mountains, I felt going to TRANSYND was the THING TO DO.  So far (15000MI) no problems.  I doubt if I will EVER have to change the fluid again.  Regards,


----------



## washa

Allison Transmission Questions

I am in need of expert Allison Transmission troubleshooting advice. 

I own a 1998 Freightliner FL50, w/CAT 3126 & Allison 3060.  I use it for towing a 5th wheel. On a recent trip, and approximately 28,000 miles the Check Trans light came on and the transmission locked in 4th gear. In telephone conversation with an Allison repair facility, I was walked through a procedure that showed a diagnostic code of d1-5655. I was told to pull over, stop, and restart my engine, and the transmission would reset. This happened about 10 times intermittently for about 1,000 miles. I took it to an authorized Allison shop in San Leandro, CA. They said a â€œtone wheelâ€ was loose inside the transmission. For $1,200 a part of the transmission was overhauled â€“ new parts including sensors, bearings, seals, etc. were installed; plus I lost use of my truck for over a week. 

On a trip two weeks ago, and at about 600 miles down the road (from the completed repair), the Check Trans light came on again. The onboard diagnostic read: d1-5655. It occurred six times within 150 miles. Each time I would pull over, stop and restart the engine; hoping to get to an Allison repair facility over 100 miles away without a tow. Then the problem cleared up â€“ I was able to cross mountain ranges working through all the gears and traveled over 400 miles; getting home without any more â€œCheck Transâ€ incidents. 

I called another Allison repair facility and was told that there is nothing that can be done until the conditions causing the problem are repeatable. So far, a possible common thread to the conditions are that the truck is decelerating from 55-60 MPH (6th gear) and the transmission is trying to downshift. However, on one occasion we were entering a shopping center and were decelerating at something less than 55-60 MPH and the transmission locked in 3rd gear. 

Now after getting home, I have taken the truck on local roads without the trailer to see if the problem surfaces. Sure enough, it is occuring again. I'm going to take it back to the local Allison shop to have them take another look. Hopefully, when they get the truck they can get the transmission to fault. 

If anyone else had this problem, I would appreciate hearing about the fix. If not, I hope I can get this fixed soon and share the resolution with you.


----------



## legrandnhb

Allison Transmission Questions

HI... I'm stuck in Moab, Utha since monday morning with a cummins B 5.9 230 H.P. engine not starting after a "stupid dash lite "do not shift" would not extinguish !
Shutting the engine and then trying to restart it, the Allison transmission keypad blew up in flames!
I'm trying to find that "keypad" ! Thanks
Normand (819) 574-7762 & e-mail is " legrandnhb@yahoo.com
Thanks


----------



## legrandnhb

Allison Transmission Questions

Text*Text*
Hi Allisonman, what would have caused my "do not shift" dash lite not to extingusih, and further more, the MD 3060 keypad was not lite and would not accept any selection, from neutral to D or to R or even the Mode button !
Thanks
btw, I'm still looking for that full assembly key pad box, 2 out of 3 printed circuit boards were partially overheated due to that problem


----------



## rJ

Allison Transmission Questions

good morning allision man.  im new to this forum.  
i have a 1995 rv with a 1995 cummins 5.9L 230hp and allision 3060.  
i had an issue the other day.  when i came to a complete stop , about to put her away in the drive way.  i pushed the R to back her up and the allision elec starting blinking.  no message just a blinking R.  
the trans would not engage.  i shut her down for a few seconds.  
after starting her up she engaged?  
i did the diagostics.  pushing  both errors to find out  what the issue might be and i got the 50.  rpm to low?  
she's running at 650.  cummins recommends between 600 and 700 rpm.  
any ideas. 
robertjenny@sbcglobal.net 
thanks for any help 
Robert


----------



## rJ

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison man after checking the troubleshooting page i found im getting the 
d1 
21
12 
which means to check the following.  

1.  Check:
a.  TPS connector is properly connected.
b.  End of TPS cable is pulled out properly.
c.  Engine fuel lever is in idle position.
d.  Engine fuel lever provides proper amount of stroke on TPS cable.
e.  Wiring harness to TPS has no opens, shorts between wires, or shorts to ground.

2.  If able, replace TPS.

3.  If all points check, call distributor.
Im not sure where the tps is?  
what should i expect to pay for the replcae of this item if need be?  
thanks for any info 
Robert 
robertjenny@sbcglobal.net


----------



## ruffian

Allison Transmission Questions

Have a allison transmission in an 2000 Intrigue.  When running down the road transmission runs and shifts good.  The problem is when I come up to a traffic stop and the tramsmission down shifts about 5 to 10 MPH the tramsmission downshifts extremely hard.  When I start up and go up through the gears it runs fine.  I have checked the trans fluids and are full.  Have 34000 on this transmission


----------



## DRF

Allison Transmission Questions

While I am not an RV'r I think you might be able to help me. I am in the process of converting an older garbage truck into a feed wagon for the feedlot. It has an Allison 653 and I want to put a Dana hot shift PTO on it. I need two pressure oil feeds, one for PTO lube and one for the clutch. My local dealer doesn't have 'antique' instructions and I would like to know where to plumb these lines into the trannie. Thanks very much for whatever help and advice you may have.


----------



## swampfoot

Allison Transmission Questions

hey allisonman,
 is it ok to use rotella t30 motor oil in a allison v730 tranny?
 thanx,mike


----------



## mrwebman

Allison Transmission Questions

legrandnhb:

Unfortunately, Allisonman said he's not coming back so I thought I would let you know that I had a similiar problem with my MD3060.  I contacted Ted Keating at TKT Sales and he's been very helpful with technical tips and troubleshooting info.  If it turns out that you need an ECU or VIM he sells and programs them, both used and new. He quoted me $900 for a used one - new ones are about $2300 I'm told. His e-mail address is ted@tktsales.com or you can contact him through his website at http://tktsales.com.

Good luck.

Cheers,
Dennis

93' Gulf Stream Tourmaster
Jeep Overland toad


*ADDED:* Just wanted to let everyone know that I received a used ECU from them this morning and it works perfectly! They just saved me close to $2,100!! :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Allison Transmission Questions

My 04 GMC is set with Hypertech at +50hp.  I just towed 12,000lb. 600 miles with no problems.  Hypertech does not call +90hp "tow safe" without exhaust gauges, and them you have to be careful.  I would suggest you drop to 50 and your problems might go away.  You do have to be more carful in hot weather, but you did not say heavy your trailer was, our trucks are rated at 15,700lb. towing fifth wheels.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Allison Transmission Questions

Yes, mine smokes at the high setting also.  See just a little at 70 and hardly any at 50.  If you see a truck smoking, it is turned up.


----------



## Cliff Boyd

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello,
Just turned 30,000 miles (6 speed) and had the Allison serviced. I got a call from the shop and they said it had synthetic tranny fluid?  a 2003 Monaco....How many miles should I go between services...he said it smelled bad? So I was in shock at the price....but had it changed ?
Thanks 
Cliff


----------



## Slims Trucking

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi AllisonMan, 
I have a 1978 Ford with a 3208 Cat engine and a MT653 transmission. The gears don't shift pass the third gear. What does that mean? and what do I need to do?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Allison Transmission Questions

Cliff, you can go back and DELETE your extra postings.  We have all had problems lately.


----------



## lconn

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi, 

Anybody have experience with Allison 5 speed Manual trannys?  I have an 86 GMC Ward school bus with an 8.2T DD w/75k mi..  Everything is great except 4th gear which sounds like it's being hammered on like a bad rod bearing?  Fix or change to auto?  TIA

Leonard


----------



## keylime

Allison Transmission Questions

I have the Allison 6-speed on my 1992 Foretravel.  On the shift key pad there are two small windows that are headed Select and Monitor...I need "N" to appear in both windows in order to shift....I can not get a "N" in the Select window, so I can't shift...I've tried all the combos and clearing tricks...I've been told I need a new key pad...any other ideas...approx cost?  Will Allison rebuild the original key pad?

 These are my keypad readouts: 22,16...22,14...22,14...13,12...13,12...13,12...does that help???                                                                          
 :question:


----------



## Ken Waterman

Allison Transmission Questions

Allisonman,
I have a problem with my Allison V730 transmission. It starts out running fine and shifting the way it is supposed to but after it seems to warm up (after 50 or 60 miles) it drops back to 2nd gear and I can't go over 50 miles an hour. After it sets for a few hours it does the same thing. I just bought the coach about a month ago but I have been having this problem for the past two weeks. The bus set for almost a year and a half. It is only supposed to have about 50 thousand miles on this rebuilt transmission. Any suggestions?
Thank you and I hope you have a great day


----------



## max_dvdt

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Allison Man...

Thank you for being here for us...

I am in San Diego and have a 400hp Cummins ISL hooked ot a 3000 series tranny in my Ultimate Freedom MH.

The vehicle has 3000 miles on it and was built in March of 03...

This is the first fluid change the vehicle has had.

I woudl like to run transynd in the tranny.

THe dealer doesnt understand/never has heard of your suggested flushing procedure... (for getting the old oil out of the converter)

I just called allison (800 252 5283) and the guy there said the flush was optional and he did not have any literature that covered that procedure.

His recommendation was to change the filters at 75k and change the fluid at 150k. His statement was that i woudl need to do 3 changed before we woudl be at 95% filled with transynd...

He also said that without flushing the converter that only about 75% of the oil woudl be changed...

My question to you is:

Do you have or can you indicate to me any "official" sanctioned method of flushing the fluid that I can show to the dealer as the Allison approved procedure.

The tech on the phone indicated that there was a set of instructions on the "equipment" that the dealer has for changing the oil.

but he would not elucidate on that.

Can you assist me... I really want to go to go as synthetic as possible right away.....

Regards

K


----------



## Derek

Allison Transmission Questions

hi allison man. when i press the mode button and the two arrows and I am getting two codes. the first is "0L -- 70" and the second is "d1 21 12". what do these codes mean? I also have a warning buzzer sounding in the dash. the vehicle will go in to reverse and drive ok but will not change up gears. there is no service light on. any idea what my problem could be? any help is much appreciated. thank you.


----------



## Bush70

Allison Transmission Questions

Derek, I am  not Allison but He helped me so here goes.  OL 70 means the oil is to cold to take a reading. It has to be up temp before it will read. That is OK.  21-12 is a TPS code. If you have an older coach there is a TPS switch at the throttle linkage that is a common problem. Check that first. The linkage might be broken off. Very common.
 Good luck


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Slims,
One of 2 things. #1 is your engine no load rpm higher than rated shift points of the transmision by at least 150 rpm or your govenor is probably stuck.


----------



## racercostello

Allison Transmission Questions

I have a 1997 MD3060 ALLISON thats giving me problems. when trying to go in drive the shifter goes from 1st to 2nd and jerks alittle after working with it i can eventually get it to go but it isn't pretty. I have a couple codes d1 33 12 ,OL 70,and OL 95  I can clear the OL 95 after cleaning the connectionson the temp sensor on the trans cooler out line but the rest won,t clear.(There is a temp sensor on the trans cooler line coming out of the trans. I don't know if theres one in the trans?) This trans is in a 1998 MONACO DYNASTY RV.The fluid looks and smells good. Fluid level is fine. Also sometimes it won't want to back up.  HELP Thanks COSTELLO


----------



## Puddinhead

Allison Transmission Questions

A couple of days ago i picked up my 2005 Dynaquest26 from the dealer.  I bite the bullet as i wanted a diesel and a short foot-print (26ft). I also needed access to the engine.  Gulfstream has such units but not in a short foot-print.

So anyway, I pick up the 264SL near the Cape and about 300miles on the new Dynamax and the trans ALLISON trans died ! (400 miles from home). The digital read-pout goes 'gibberish' and the unit kicks into neutral.  


If I turn her off and re-start I can get the digital read to display "N".  If I put her in gear "^" not long she will again kick out of gear, the engine roars and the digital display shows 'gibberish', didn;t matter hoiw slow or fast I was driving.

This problems happened so often that I avoided I-95 and used backroads to get home.

A call to the dealer said take it to ALLSISON.

Anyway, I did try something that might get around the problem....If I select say gear "3" on the digital display, it seems to act better.  But in drive "6" it will let me down time and time again.

Any ideas ?

Many thanks,

Patrick

PS: I didn't test drive the unit before I bought it.


----------



## dannyleininger

Allison Transmission Questions

I mistakenly removed the "C5" drain plug on my Allison 3000, yesterday, while doing my fist full fluid change at 18,000 mile. It drained a small amount of fluid then stopped. Spoke to our local service manager and he said it was ok to reinstall and fill as normal.

I completed the draining using the proper drain plug, R&R'd both filters, added 5 gallons of Transynd; then using AllisonMan's instructions, I flushed the Torque Converter and Heat Exchanger (about 3 gallons) which went exactly as posted. Topped off Transynd, test drove 10 miles (Temp = 189 degrees), added 3 Qts per Shift Controller. DONE!  Total cost about $350 w filters.

Questions: 
1) Any possible damage done by removing the "C5" drain plug? 
2) Is there a way to test the actual percentage of Transynd obtained after the flush. 
3) If I get a high enough percentage, I assume that I could go to the 3 yr change interval? 

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Relative

Allison Transmission Questions

What do you have to do to get a copy of all the error codes and their meanings?

Mike


----------



## Bush70

Allison Transmission Questions

If you have an operator's manual they are in the back. If you don't go to Allison Trans online and download a manual.


----------



## v8q

Allison Transmission Questions

I've been trying to source parts to convert my MT647 to an MTB (or find a used one) - The only place I'm finding with parts is Defeo Mfg (http://www.defeomfg.com). Do they have a decent reputation? I'm starting to consider an exh brake instead.

There's a few of us Foretravel owners out there with the older 643s and 647s. We're usually told fitting an inline exhaust brake isn't worth it. My Allison parts book shows my 647 will lock up in 2nd, 3rd and 4th, so shouldn't an exhaust brake work reasonably well with a 647 on a Cummins C8.3 mechanical?

I ran across a tech note in my parts book (SPI-1-TR-95, dated 1 Jan 95) for modifying the 600 series trans for extended lockup with an exhaust brake (via the external lockup port). Is this a worthwhile modification? My A/N is 23042335 and I believe its standard modulation meaning I would likely have to also buy a new seperator plate.


----------



## cplatt41

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Allsion Man
We have a 1996 Fleetwood Discovery Motorhome, with a 6 speed Allsion Transmission. We can not get the transmission to go into any gear, we have called 2 different places and they talked us through checking the codes. No codes were displayed, they told us there is nothing wrong with the transmission itself. Any idea's on what it might be? Your help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks Carol


----------



## dbailey

Allison Transmission Questions

I'm not Allison Man, but I had a similiar problem this spring with a MD3060 Allison 6 speed transmission in our motorhome. It would not go into any gear and the push button control was blank. I had to have the MH towed to an Allison dealer and they had to order a new ECM (electronic control module)and pre-program it to the serial number of the transmission. I hope you have a fat check book $2500.00 +.


----------



## jruss61

Allison Transmission Questions

bought 2003 winne July 03.  Have been fighting with allison ever since. It is a workhorse w/chevy 8.1. Starting up a slight grade it will downshift to 4th after droping only 25 rpm's. @ 65 mph this causes rpm's to hit over 3300. Then it shifts to 3rd w/rpm's hitting as high as 4600 & holds. Allison came down from Indy (after a letter to Motorhome mag), spent the day with his computer hooked up, went back to Indy,was silent for 6 months then advised the tranny was performing as designed. A letter to GM prompted a letter from Allison, said it was workhorse's area but take it to workhorse dealer & they can recalibrate the shift pattern. I took it to Chevy dealer, they had no idea what to do, so Allison was kind enough to fax them Workhorse bulletin # 70301-T. They state trans not shifting propely,.Cause:improper program in PCM controller.reprogrammed PCM per bulletin,but....TRANS ALREADY REPROGRAMMED. I found trans still downshifts tooooo soon, & will not shift back till half way down the other side of the slope @ 4600+rpm's.  Is it possible this fix was a placebo?


----------



## jruss61

Allison Transmission Questions

bought 2003 winne July 03.  Have been fighting with allison ever since. It is a workhorse w/chevy 8.1. Starting up a slight grade it will downshift to 4th after droping only 25 rpm's. @ 65 mph this causes rpm's to hit over 3300. Then it shifts to 3rd w/rpm's hitting as high as 4600 & holds. Allison came down from Indy (after a letter to Motorhome mag), spent the day with his computer hooked up, went back to Indy,was silent for 6 months then advised the tranny was performing as designed. A letter to GM prompted a letter from Allison, said it was workhorse's area but take it to workhorse dealer & they can recalibrate the shift pattern. I took it to Chevy dealer, they had no idea what to do, so Allison was kind enough to fax them Workhorse bulletin # 70301-T. They state trans not shifting propely,.Cause:improper program in PCM controller.reprogrammed PCM per bulletin,but....TRANS ALREADY REPROGRAMMED. I found trans still downshifts tooooo soon, & will not shift back till half way down the other side of the slope @ 4600+rpm's.  Is it possible this fix was a placebo?


----------



## racedogg

Allison Transmission Questions

hi Allison Man

I have a 95 Monaco with a MD3060 w/touchpad.  The thing that happens is every once in a while when trying to press into gear, a steady beep is audible and it just blinks without going into gear.

There was a power interuption once upon a time, (when the shutdown solenoid didnt shut the engine off but the electric did), but that has been fixed.

Is there a way to clear this issue and perhaps get the computer to reset on this?  Or is this just a coincidence with the power issue and its a wire somewhere or something like that? I will check for codes tonight.

If we push enough buttons back and forth from N to D, N to R etc. eventually it will kick into gear and then run fine for quite a while.  It only seems to do this once in a while.  About every 6th start or so.

Any help is appreciated.  Thanks Much!


----------



## copper

Allison Transmission Questions

any info on reprogramming the allison 1000--[02 chev duramax-4x4[
--make it shift sooner when not pulling a load--will save gas-
sort of reverse 'tow haul mode'--it seems like it could go into 4th at 35-40 instead of 45-50--
less rpms-??hh


----------



## copper

Allison Transmission Questions

any info on reprogramming the allison 1000--[02 chev duramax-4x4[
--make it shift sooner when not pulling a load--will save gas-
sort of reverse 'tow haul mode'--it seems like it could go into 4th at 35-40 instead of 45-50--
less rpms-??hh


----------



## robltam

Allison Transmission Questions

hello i got a 1990 corsica and when you start it it runs good but when it warms up all the way it stalls when you put it in gear and if you leave it in park it will idle good can you help me please  rob


----------



## skillet560

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi allison man. I have a 545 in a 81 winnebago with a 454 chevy engine.the problem i am having is that it does not release 3rd gear all the way when it shifts to 4th and it overheats and burns up the 3rd gear clutch pack. thank you.  scott.


----------



## skillet560

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi allison man. I have a 545 in a 81 winnebago with a 454 chevy engine.the problem i am having is that it does not release 3rd gear all the way when it shifts to 4th and it overheats and burns up the 3rd gear clutch pack. thank you.  scott.


----------



## skillet560

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi allison man. I have a 545 in a 81 winnebago with a 454 chevy engine.the problem i am having is that it does not release 3rd gear all the way when it shifts to 4th and it overheats and burns up the 3rd gear clutch pack. thank you.  scott.


----------



## skillet560

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi allison man. I have a 545 in a 81 winnebago with a 454 chevy engine.the problem i am having is that it does not release 3rd gear all the way when it shifts to 4th and it overheats and burns up the 3rd gear clutch pack. thank you.  scott.


----------



## ghindmon

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi AllisonMan,

Our Church has a **** Eagle 10 bus with an Allison (maybe 740) tranny.  The tranny oil cooler is a heat exchanger that uses the engine coolant to cool the tranny oil.  This heat exchanger has rusted out and started to leak.  Can you tell me where to get a replacement heat exchanger or if I can use a radiator-type cooler with or without a fan instead.  Maybe a Hayden.  Can you recomend specs on a radiator-type if that is acceptable.  Dimensions, Fitting Size, BTU/Hr, Fan, etc.

Thanks for your time and expertise!


----------



## slowpc

Allison Transmission Questions

I have confirmed I've got a bad TPS (occasional lock out/reads 37% throttle). Can the new TPS be installed without use of a scanner to set idle percentage? 94 Gulfstream, Cummins turbo mechanical eng., Allison World 6 speed.


----------



## slowpc

Allison Transmission Questions

CPLATT41 and others:  Are you noticing hard upshifts, too?  Have the shift points changed?  Finally, if you are getting an occassional "lock out" (if you have electronic shift panel, beeps and won't let you shift into gear) when starting out?  Go to a shop with a good reputation and correct scanner for your transmission, have the throttle position sensor (TPS) values checked.  That sensor can cause trouble and with the miles you have is a likely problem.  They will check for other codes at that time, too.  If that is OK take a look at the electrical connections on the wiring harness to the transmission, especially the large gang plug.  Look for any oil leaks from that plug into the harness connector.  A shop can check it quickly.  Both have caused me trouble in the past.  Good luck.  Mike, 94 Gulfstream Sunstream DXL, cummins turbo diesel, Allison World Trans.


----------



## ar

Allison Transmission Questions

i would like to ask a question; what do yu do when your 1999 ford diesel truck keeps on slipping in 3 gear. my tranny has been fixed 3 times and whwn i take it home it works fine but whwn i hitch it up to pull something it slips whats wrong with that...


----------



## ar

Allison Transmission Questions

i would like to ask a question; what do yu do when your 1999 ford diesel truck keeps on slipping in 3 gear. my tranny has been fixed 3 times and whwn i take it home it works fine but whwn i hitch it up to pull something it slips whats wrong with that... :blackeye:  :disapprove:


----------



## Derek

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi,

Had codes D1 21 12 and fitted new TPS. Now displaying codes D1 56 22. Any ideas on the meaning of this code? Thanks


----------



## jpwelte

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison Man,  I've got a 2003 Winnebago Journey with a cat 3126E engine and allison 3000-mh trans.  I am not getting any codes that there is an error, but the trans is shifting hard and seems underpowered at these times.  The problem comes and goes erratically.  It will jump from 1500 rpm to 2800 rpm then slam into the next gear. It also doesn't downshift at the right times. Any ideas.


----------



## savit1

Allison Transmission Questions

i have a 2001 2500hd duramax with aalison 1000, would like to install a o/d diable switch, i have been a tech all my life with instructions i,m sure i can install it, the dealers look at me like i have 2 heads when i ask about the switch
what do you think
thanks sal    love that trans
p/s i tow a 30ft travel trailer


----------



## Don Page Sr.

Allison Transmission Questions

HI, First I have to commend you for sharing your time and experience with others i'm sure you  have helped save many a transmission proble with sharing your knowledge.
 I just purchased a 94 Gulfstream with a 230 and 4060 transmission. This drove very nice for 600 miles and then strated to get a do not shift light if I hit a jolting bump on the high way. I reset with the down arrows and the the mode until tone but it still does the do not shift when hard bumps are hit and seems to be getting more sensituve to the bumps, also the cruse control droppped out a couple of time with the bumps.I live in  KIngston WA. Have a nice day and God Bless america..Don


----------



## Don Page Sr.

Allison Transmission Questions

HI, First I have to commend you for sharing your time and experience with others i'm sure you  have helped save many a transmission proble with sharing your knowledge.
 I just purchased a 94 Gulfstream with a 230 and 4060 transmission. This drove very nice for 600 miles and then strated to get a do not shift light if I hit a jolting bump on the high way. I reset with the down arrows and the the mode until tone but it still does the do not shift when hard bumps are hit and seems to be getting more sensituve to the bumps, also the cruse control droppped out a couple of time with the bumps.I live in  KIngston WA. Have a nice day and God Bless america..Don


----------



## Don Page Sr.

Allison Transmission Questions

quote:_Originally posted by AllisonMan_

Hi there. I have worked on Allison Transmissions for 27 years. If you have any questions, please post and I will check back once a week and try to answer them all. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## Don Page Sr.

Allison Transmission Questions

HI Allison Man,
 I thinks it is awfully nice of you to share your experience with all us RVers. I  just recently purchased a 34' Gulfstream with a 230hp Cummins and 4060 allison with md. It runs along nicely at 11800 at 63 mph. It has 66k miles on it and has been recently serviced. While on a 1600 mile trip it started giving a do not shift when a jarring bump is hit, it seems to be getting more sensitive to the bumps. I have reset with the arrow keys and puhed mode until tone. The cruise also has dropped out a couple of times when a hard jolt is hit. bridges are the worst. Tahnks for any in sight..Don Sr.


----------



## Don Page Sr.

Allison Transmission Questions

HI, My  Gulfsteam is giving me a noshift light and down shifts when I hit a hard bump. Bridges are one that causes it to do this. I have reset the codes a couple of time but didn't know what the code indicated. Do you have a soft copy of the codes that are displayed or where I can get them. i suspect an electrical problem and have checked battery terminlas etc. to no avail. Thanks..Don Sr.


----------



## jpwelte

Allison Transmission Questions

Don<
I just had our allison trans. serviced and it seems that most of the problems are electrical in nature.  There is a wire harness that goes from the trans ecm to all of the different components of the driveline.  The most common problem they told me is the throttle position sensor.  If this is not working right, or there is a wiring break somewhere, the trans will shift erratically.  I had ours worked on at a FCCC Oasis network facility in Morton, IL and they found the problem quickly and got it fixed.  Hope this helps.

Jeff
Rockford, IL


----------



## jpwelte

Allison Transmission Questions

Don

If you have the manual that came with your unit, the trans error codes should be in the back appendix.  I don't know if all of them read the same, but if you let me know what it is coding, I will check my manual to see what it says, even though we have different transmissions, the codes might be the same.

Jeff 
Rockford, IL


----------



## jpwelte

Allison Transmission Questions

Derek:

the codes d1 21 12 in my book shows that your tps (throttle position sensor) is not connected or there is a wiring problem.  the other code 56 22 is also sensor related mostly with the ecu.  You most likly have a break in the wiring harness somewhere or a bad speed sensor on the turbine output.  

I had similar problems with my 2003 Winnebago Journey with the allison 3000 mh.  The codes, I'm sure are the same for most of the units.

Jeff 
Rockford, IL


----------



## Don Page Sr.

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Jeff,
  Sorry for all the posts, I didn't know they were going out and I kept trying to post. I'm not very good at it I guess. Thank you for your welcomed response. I checked the codes and they came up d-1, 3-5, 0-0, - -, d-1, - -, d-1 .
I believe the system reset at 0-0? I believe you are right on about the wiring as the unit shifts smooth and worked as it should until I am cruising along and hit a hard bump, like a bridge edge, then the do not shift light comes on and the transmission shifts down and a few times the cruise dropped off. I have checked the battery cables cleaned and tightened them. I also checked the wiring in the compartment with the six relays, and checked the tranny fluid levels, The transmission runs cool. I have the exhaust brake which I love, it works great. My front tires are 16 ply regroovable and hard at 98 lbs., gives quite a jolt when hitting edges in the road. maybe I need to sofen the ride somehow. Montana highways are not very smooth. Thanks for checking codes in advance. Kind regards and God Bless America..Don sr.


----------



## jpwelte

Allison Transmission Questions

Don,

My book shows the code of 35 00 to be a power interruption real time write interruption.  Check
a. ecu connectors
b. vim connectors
c. power connections are battery direct
d. ground connections are battery direct
e. ignition switch connections are correct.

My guess is that you have a break in your wiring harness somewhere that is intermittent or that your ecu might have a loose connection, as it only happens when you go over hard bumps.  All of this computerization can make things difficult to diagnose, and fix, but at least it gives you somewhere to start.  You are probably going to need to take it in to have it hooked up to an allison troubleshooting computer and try to recreate the problem by moving wires.  That's the best advice I've got.  I would definately reccomend a shop that specializes in motorhomes though, as I had a bad experience at a truck shop.

Hope this helps, and good luck.
Heading to Florida in a couple of weeks.  Hope she hangs together.

Jeff
Rockford, IL


----------



## jpwelte

Allison Transmission Questions

Don,

In regard to your cruise control dropping out at these times..  Your throttle position sensor is tied to the cruise control as well so that is why it drops when the trans computer goes haywire.  Your display will store up to 5 codes.  d1, d2, etc.  when the problem goes away and you clear the codes, it will stay clear until the problem happens again.  Anyway, just an afterthought for you.

Jeff 
Rockford, IL


----------



## whiteram96

Allison Transmission Questions

Im trying to help a friend. He has a 93 Europremier with a 250 cummings, and either a MD 3060 or a 3560, it is a push button. It seems to be a temperature issue. When its cold and the ignition is switched on the lights flicker in the shift selector and then go out. The veh wont start then. After a while when the temp goes up the lights stay on and the veh will start. If by some chance the veh did start, and it has once, the lights have flickered, gone out and then the trans is in "N". What are my possibilities?


----------



## bethdale

Allison Transmission Questions

Hey Allison Man,
I have a 2003 GMC 2500HD Duramax with the Allison Transmission.  I have been experiencing problems with the shifting.  If I try to accelerate too quickly, or hit resume on the cruise control, the transmission gets stuck in a gear, rpm's go up, but my speed does not increase.  When towing a 11000 pound bumper pull camper, the truck does not seem to have the power it previously had.  The truck has 65000 miles and all recommended preventive maintenance has been done.  I changed the tire size around 6,000 miles earlier.  Please offer any suggestions.  I have an appointment at a GM dealer on Monday.


----------



## dbailey

Allison Transmission Questions

I have a 1993 Europremier with a cummins and a md3060 allison. If you remove the ECU from the side mounting by the driver's seat it will unplug with 2 plugs on the bottom. The top portion of the ECU will come apart and you will find copper or brass contacts that are dirty. These need to be cleaned. I cleaned mine with a pencil eraser but if something has been spilled you will need to use a non-conductive cleaner. About a year or 18months after that happened to me my ECU quit and Allison does not repair. They only sell new at a price of $2500.00. Good Luck


----------



## B9Timber

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison Man. Are you still with Detroit/Allison near Eugene, OR?  I need help with a conversion Ht70 to 700 series. You interested? Doug


----------



## B9Timber

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison Man. Are you still with Detroit/Allison near Eugene, OR?  I need help with a conversion Ht70 to 700 series. You interested? Doug


----------



## water12

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello there.  I have a chevy 2500hd with an allison trans.  I was wondering if someone could help me identify the little circular aluminum piece just to the left of the allison filter.  It is round with 3 cutouts in it and about the size of a dime. Mine is leaking transmission fluid. Any info would be greatly appreciated.  I posted this in the main forum and then realized that this area would be more appropriate.  Thanks so much.


----------



## icrman

Allison Transmission Questions

So when it is fixed. What is it they say the problem is?
And what are the symptoms? When it was worked on did they find worn clutches or ??


----------



## icrman

Allison Transmission Questions

So when it is fixed. What is it they say the problem is?
And what are the symptoms? When it was worked on did they find worn clutches or ??


----------



## icrman

Allison Transmission Questions

So when it is fixed. What is it they say the problem is?
And what are the symptoms? When it was worked on did they find worn clutches or ??


----------



## emecgeorge

Allison Transmission Questions

hello Allisonman,
  I have a 2004 dodge 3500 dually. it has a 5.9 ltr ho cummins, Factory  automatic and 4:11 gears in it . I would like to know if there is an allison trans swap for it. I use my truck for work, as I am an rv transporter and need something a little bit stronger and more reliable. any info would be most appreciated thanx.


----------



## emecgeorge

Allison Transmission Questions

hello Allisonman,
  I have a 2004 dodge 3500 dually. it has a 5.9 ltr ho cummins, Factory  automatic and 4:11 gears in it . I would like to know if there is an allison trans swap for it. I use my truck for work, as I am an rv transporter and need something a little bit stronger and more reliable. any info would be most appreciated thanx.


----------



## emecgeorge

Allison Transmission Questions

hello Allisonman,
  I have a 2004 dodge 3500 dually. it has a 5.9 ltr ho cummins, Factory  automatic and 4:11 gears in it . I would like to know if there is an allison trans swap for it. I use my truck for work, as I am an rv transporter and need something a little bit stronger and more reliable. any info would be most appreciated thanx.


----------



## emecgeorge

Allison Transmission Questions

hello Allisonman,
  I have a 2004 dodge 3500 dually. it has a 5.9 ltr ho cummins, Factory  automatic and 4:11 gears in it . I would like to know if there is an allison trans swap for it. I use my truck for work, as I am an rv transporter and need something a little bit stronger and more reliable. any info would be most appreciated thanx.


----------



## Bruce81

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison Man,

I have rebuilt an Allison 545 in a street sweeper with a diesel engine.  After it get warm it does not want to shift out of second gear and it does not appear to be a governor issue.

Any ideas?

Thanks

Bruce


----------



## Bruce81

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison Man,

I have rebuilt an Allison 545 in a street sweeper with a diesel engine.  After it get warm it does not want to shift out of second gear and it does not appear to be a governor issue.

Any ideas?

Thanks

Bruce


----------



## beaver

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Allison man,
I was working my 1997 Beaver Monterey today and I found a fluid leak coming from the forward end, driverâ€™s side of the transmission above the oil pan. It appears to be coming from the area where a wire bundle plugs into a control module. It is not a huge leak but it has wet the front face of the oil pan plus a modest area on the pavement. It must be a new leak as there is no other drip area on my parking slab. 

Will the leak increase? How would I go about repairing the leak? Are there O rings on the electrical Plug? Thanks for the help.


----------



## tomcs

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison Man:

I have a 1989 Ford F 700 diesel with an Allison 545 transmission. I have not had the truck long. The previous owner had the transmission rebuilt 5 or 6 years ago and never had it serviced. I have changed the filter in the pan, the cannister filter on the back of the transmission and new fluid. 
The transmission engages in reverse just fine, but takes a while before it will engage in drive. Once it does, it shifts great.
Any ideas?

Tomcs


----------



## icrman

Allison Transmission Questions

I don't have info on a 545, It could be the forward clutch seal or seal ring leaking some. A pressure test would show it.


----------



## team3360

Allison Transmission Questions

hi bethdale I read your question about your trans problem and was wondering what the dealer found the problem to be . I have '02 and have the same problem after a dealer in florida (while on vacation )installed a reman trans 2 weeks ago same problem with both transmissions. any help would be greatly appreiated  thanks in advance LEE


----------



## smity1373

Allison Transmission Questions

I have a CAT300 in my Safari.  It has an allison transmission.  After the bus has been sitting for a few days, the transmission dosen't seam to want to let me climb out of a parking spot. If I park on a slight incline or have to go up an incline right after starting up the bus it dosen't want to move.  Do I have a transmission problem?


----------



## smity1373

Allison Transmission Questions

I have a CAT300 in my Safari.  It has an allison transmission.  After the bus has been sitting for a few days, the transmission dosen't seam to want to let me climb out of a parking spot. If I park on a slight incline or have to go up an incline right after starting up the bus it dosen't want to move.  Do I have a transmission problem?


----------



## smity1373

Allison Transmission Questions

I have a CAT300 in my Safari.  It has an allison transmission.  After the bus has been sitting for a few days, the transmission dosen't seam to want to let me climb out of a parking spot. If I park on a slight incline or have to go up an incline right after starting up the bus it dosen't want to move.  Do I have a transmission problem?


----------



## Bush70

Allison Transmission Questions

Probably not. It is common for that to happen when a Allison is cold on start up. Our trucks do it all the time and my motothome does it also. 
Good luck


----------



## evelyn8789

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi AllisonMan, I am looking for a part #.  We have a 1967 GMC 3/4 ton pickup w/industrial V6 351.  After some fooding in our area we hit a fire extinghisher and killed the flexplate.  Without a part # our search for a replacement part has been difficult.  Any help would be most appreciated.


----------



## evelyn8789

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi AllisonMan, I am looking for a part #.  We have a 1967 GMC 3/4 ton pickup w/industrial V6 351.  After some fooding in our area we hit a fire extinghisher and killed the flexplate.  Without a part # our search for a replacement part has been difficult.  Any help would be most appreciated.


----------



## evelyn8789

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi AllisonMan, I am looking for a part #.  We have a 1967 GMC 3/4 ton pickup w/industrial V6 351.  After some fooding in our area we hit a fire extinghisher and killed the flexplate.  Without a part # our search for a replacement part has been difficult.  Any help would be most appreciated.


----------



## evelyn8789

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi AllisonMan, I am looking for a part #.  We have a 1967 GMC 3/4 ton pickup w/industrial V6 351.  After some fooding in our area we hit a fire extinghisher and killed the flexplate.  Without a part # our search for a replacement part has been difficult.  Any help would be most appreciated.


----------



## evelyn8789

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi AllisonMan, I am looking for a part #.  We have a 1967 GMC 3/4 ton pickup w/industrial V6 351.  After some fooding in our area we hit a fire extinghisher and killed the flexplate.  Without a part # our search for a replacement part has been difficult.  Any help would be most appreciated.


----------



## evelyn8789

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi AllisonMan, I am looking for a part #.  We have a 1967 GMC 3/4 ton pickup w/industrial V6 351.  After some fooding in our area we hit a fire extinghisher and killed the flexplate.  Without a part # our search for a replacement part has been difficult.  Any help would be most appreciated.


----------



## evelyn8789

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi AllisonMan, I am looking for a part #.  We have a 1967 GMC 3/4 ton pickup w/industrial V6 351.  After some fooding in our area we hit a fire extinghisher and killed the flexplate.  Without a part # our search for a replacement part has been difficult.  Any help would be most appreciated.


----------



## evelyn8789

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi AllisonMan, Sorry for the duplicate messages.  I didn't think they were getting posted.


----------



## team3360

Allison Transmission Questions

"Allison man" is not answering his tread anymore , he has retired , If you read back in his replies his email is there,you can email him questions, Also You can go back and delete multiple replies by clicking on the icon below each reply with the trash can .


----------



## vandermeyj

Allison Transmission Questions

92 Safari, Cummings 5.9.  Allison 6 speed auto  Not sure of the model.  Starts rightâ€¦Idles fine in neutral.  As soon as I put it in gear it dies. I hit the gas and was able to jerk the coach 5 feetâ€¦doesnâ€™t look like the front wheels movedâ€¦Its as if the Parking Break doesnâ€™t disengage.   
(A few weeks ago we had it towed with some problems ended up a transmission leak.  They replaced hoses and it seemed perfect.  Drove it to the campsiteâ€¦. End of the weekend try to leave and can'tâ€¦. 

I did push the 2 arrows at the same timeâ€¦ I do not think that there were any codes.   (im now home coach is 200 miles away so I can not try it again for a week..Im not retired) The red light did not come onâ€¦everything seems normal until I put it in gear.  The "6" shows up on the left side of the screen and then when the "1" shows up on the right sideâ€¦â€¦it dies.

Any words of wisdom?

Thanks for the consideration.


----------



## Cedaredge

Allison Transmission Questions

I have recently removed my complete 34' Oshkosh chassis with Cummins 230 and MT643. The replacement chassis was a complete '98 Freightliner with Cummins 275 and MD3060 tranny. (Fair amount of work for ONE 70 year old.) Anyhow, it's now finished. The previous coach on the Freightliner was a fire totaled (above the floor) 34' Discovery. As received, I noticed that the tower (touch-pad control) was lying on the floor, removed from the dash mount. There was an orange jumper wire from pine 2 to pin 3 that was cut at the tower connector. Not knowing if this was original installation or occurred during demolition I reconncted the jumper. Upon attempted starting I noticed what looked like double "Z" in the tower window. The local Allison dealer didn't have a clue. After disconnecting the jumper the tower window indicated double "N" and the chassis started.
Question: Does anyone know what is the purpose of the jumper and/or when it has a function?


----------



## Al Wells

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison man...any truth to not changing tranny fluid if never done...as in seals opening etc? I've heard horror stories of transmissions working fine, until the fluid was changed...

Al


----------



## smity1373

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello Allison Man.  I have a CAT300 3126 with a Allison 3020 World Trans.  When the ambient temperature is below 40 degrees and the unit has sat over night, it seams as if the transmission is slipping and the unit will not climb even the slightest incline. I assume that the trany needs to warm up before it functions properly. If I start the engine and let it idle, will this warm the tranny oil?


----------



## smity1373

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello Allison Man.  I have a CAT 300 3126 with an Allison 3020 WorldTrans.  When I first start the unit it seems as if the trannyu is slipping and it will not climb the slighest incline.  This only happens when the ambient temperature is below 40 degrees. If this is because the transmission needs to warm up will letting the engind idle for a period of time heat the trans fluid?


----------



## smity1373

Allison Transmission Questions

Hello Allison Man.  I have a CAT 300 3126 with an Allison 3020 WorldTrans.  When I first start the unit it seems as if the trannyu is slipping and it will not climb the slighest incline.  This only happens when the ambient temperature is below 40 degrees. If this is because the transmission needs to warm up will letting the engind idle for a period of time heat the trans fluid?


----------



## Al Wells

Allison Transmission Questions

Hmmm...the last post on this topic site by Allison man shows as Aug 28 2005...does that mean we have lost him? Bush 70?

Al


----------



## Bush70

Allison Transmission Questions

Allison Man said he would not be back. It got to much for him. I post once in a while to try and help. I don't know as much as he dose but I have be in the bussiness a long time. I would change the fluid. If it has never been done the fluid can break down and cause problems. Is it syn. or dexron? How many miles?    Also, I have many Allisons. When they are cold they don't like to move right away. It is normal. If the problem persist after warm up then you have a problem.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Al Wells

Allison Transmission Questions

Thanks Bush70! The unit I was looking at has 350,000 miles on it. The owner admitted that he had never bother to change the tranny oil...just fill it when needed...he was not sure of the oil type, but I doubt it was synthetic...

Perhaps we could make you the new honourary Allison man   

Al


----------



## WartHog

Allison Transmission Questions

Hi, Bush70,

Thanks for taking over since AllisonMan 'retired'.

I am in the process of looking at used motorhomes.  Many/most have Allison transmissions.  Since I have never owned one, I don't know how to run the diagnostics and can't find any instructions on the Allison site.

Can you please explain the steps needed to run diagnostics?  (Or point me to a web site with that info.)

Also, are there any codes which commonly come up that could be considered 'minor' or 'routine'?

Or, on the other hand, codes which are surely the 'kiss of death' for the tranny?

Thanks again, for helping us all out.


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

The response to slow to engauge after sitting is wrong. This is not normal. First check your oil level because the oil expands after it warms up and you may have a leak when you sit out of an old style dipstick plug. The other problem is in pre 1999 vehicle, the main pressure regulator pin in the VB may be worn or broken which will bleed off main pressure. 
I am still available to answer questions, just shoot me an e mail @ rfranzen@pacificdda.com.
Thank you and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

The response to slow to engauge after sitting is wrong. This is not normal. First check your oil level because the oil expands after it warms up and you may have a leak when you sit out of an old style dipstick plug. The other problem is in pre 1999 vehicle, the main pressure regulator pin in the VB may be worn or broken which will bleed off main pressure. 
I am still available to answer questions, just shoot me an e mail @ rfranzen@pacificdda.com.
Thank you and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

The response to slow to engauge after sitting is wrong. This is not normal. First check your oil level because the oil expands after it warms up and you may have a leak when you sit out of an old style dipstick plug. The other problem is in pre 1999 vehicle, the main pressure regulator pin in the VB may be worn or broken which will bleed off main pressure. 

Thank you and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Allison Transmission Questions

The response to slow to engauge after sitting is wrong. This is not normal. First check your oil level because the oil expands after it warms up and you may have a leak when you sit out of an old style dipstick plug. The other problem is in pre 1999 vehicle, the main pressure regulator pin in the VB may be worn or broken which will bleed off main pressure.
Please forward questions to rfranzen@pacificdda.com
Thank you and have a great day! :laugh:


----------



## foutsdw

Allison Transmission Questions

I have a 1988 Rockwood RV with a allison 4 speed auto transmission.  I have been trying to find the model number.   I stopped at a truck service place and was told it was a 545.

A concern is going down mountains etc.  It was recommended that I not get any kind of exhaust brake that it's hard on the engine???

Any thoughts?


----------



## Martin Brenneke

Allison Transmission Questions

to Allison Man   If you were putting in a trans temp gague where would you put it?  In the out line to radiator,in line back from radiator, or in the pan? It is a 1000 5 speed in a 38 ft motor home.


----------



## Martin Brenneke

Allison Transmission Questions

to Allison Man   If you were putting in a trans temp gague where would you put it?  In the out line to radiator,in line back from radiator, or in the pan? It is a 1000 5 speed in a 38 ft motor home.


----------



## Martin Brenneke

Allison Transmission Questions

to Allison Man   If you were putting in a trans temp gague where would you put it?  In the out line to radiator,in line back from radiator, or in the pan? It is a 1000 5 speed in a 38 ft motor home.


----------



## Bush70

Allison Transmission Questions

I stand by all my responces and disagree with AllisonMan. How ever, this is his forum so I will stay out! He said he was all done and I was just trying to help.Sorry AllisomMan. Good luck to all.


----------



## sdjuandar

Allison Transmission Questions

Allisonman,
I have a Monaco Executive 1992.  I lost my speedometer and odometer.  I make the assumption that they are electronically driven, whereas that would be an extremely long speedo cable.
Any possible suggestions as to troubleshooting and or repair?

I believe that I have found the sensor on the output of the transmission.  It is approximately 2-3" square and has two wires coming off of it.

Waiting patiently in Central Oregon.
sdjuandar
&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&
quote:_Originally posted by AllisonMan_

Hi there. I have worked on Allison Transmissions for 27 years. If you have any questions, please post and I will check back once a week and try to answer them all. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## sdjuandar

Allison Transmission Questions

Allisonman,
I have a Monaco Executive 1992.  I lost my speedometer and odometer.  I make the assumption that they are electronically driven, whereas that would be an extremely long speedo cable.
Any possible suggestions as to troubleshooting and or repair?

I believe that I have found the sensor on the output of the transmission.  It is approximately 2-3" square and has two wires coming off of it.

Waiting patiently in Central Oregon.
sdjuandar
&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&
quote:_Originally posted by AllisonMan_

Hi there. I have worked on Allison Transmissions for 27 years. If you have any questions, please post and I will check back once a week and try to answer them all. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## sdjuandar

Allison Transmission Questions

Allisonman,
I have a Monaco Executive 1992.  I lost my speedometer and odometer.  I make the assumption that they are electronically driven, whereas that would be an extremely long speedo cable.
Any possible suggestions as to troubleshooting and or repair?

I believe that I have found the sensor on the output of the transmission.  It is approximately 2-3" square and has two wires coming off of it.

Waiting patiently in Central Oregon.
sdjuandar
&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&
quote:_Originally posted by AllisonMan_

Hi there. I have worked on Allison Transmissions for 27 years. If you have any questions, please post and I will check back once a week and try to answer them all. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## sdjuandar

Allison Transmission Questions

Allisonman,
I have a Monaco Executive 1992.  I lost my speedometer and odometer.  I make the assumption that they are electronically driven, whereas that would be an extremely long speedo cable.
Any possible suggestions as to troubleshooting and or repair?

I believe that I have found the sensor on the output of the transmission.  It is approximately 2-3" square and has two wires coming off of it.

Waiting patiently in Central Oregon.
sdjuandar
&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&
quote:_Originally posted by AllisonMan_

Hi there. I have worked on Allison Transmissions for 27 years. If you have any questions, please post and I will check back once a week and try to answer them all. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## sdjuandar

Allison Transmission Questions

Allisonman,
I have a Monaco Executive 1992.  I lost my speedometer and odometer.  I make the assumption that they are electronically driven, whereas that would be an extremely long speedo cable.
Any possible suggestions as to troubleshooting and or repair?

I believe that I have found the sensor on the output of the transmission.  It is approximately 2-3" square and has two wires coming off of it.

Waiting patiently in Central Oregon.
sdjuandar
&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&
quote:_Originally posted by AllisonMan_

Hi there. I have worked on Allison Transmissions for 27 years. If you have any questions, please post and I will check back once a week and try to answer them all. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## sdjuandar

Allison Transmission Questions

Hey Allisonman,

I own a Monaco Executive 1992 model.  My speedometer has stopped working, which makes the odometer inactive as well.  My mechanic is AZ has indicated the possibility of a bad electronic speed sensor on the tranny.  
Any possible suggestions to troubleshoot and/or repair?

Waiting patiently in Central Oregon.

sdjuandar


----------



## gringo

Allison Transmission Questions

allison man see neww topic allison series 4000


----------



## jljeeper@msn.com

Allison Transmission Questions

I have an Allison MD 3060 in my 1994 Southwind. I finally figured out with out any doubt why my Cruise control doesn't work. It is a bad VSS (Vehicle speed sensor)signal comming from the Allison relay box (pin H2) I'm getting .3 to .8 volts AC when I vary the vehicle speed. The cruise box needs 1.4 volts AC minimum to operate. What do I need to replace?

I bought a ford transducer pickup from NAPA to substitute the VSS signal by hooking it to a power drill and verified that the Cruise control is fully fubctional with the substitute signal. What can be causing the poor signal from pin H2 of the Allison relay box? Please help. I can find nothing in the search.

Thanks for any help

Jon


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

The speedo head and odometer question.  won't be sensor at transmission.  If that was bad, trans wouldn't shift.  May be bad speedo head.  Could also be speedo signal wire from Allison ECU to speedo head.  Speedo signal from ECU to speedo head is simply a rectified version of signal from sensor at back of trans.  If there's been any recent repairs, speedo head has to have switches in back set properly for speedo signal from ECU. If that hasn't been messed with, most likely signal wiring or ECU.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Martin:  Put the transmission temperature gauge sender in the to cooler line.  The one that goes from the transmission to the cooler.  This is the hottest place in the cooler circuit.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

jeeper:  did that cruise control ever operate properly?  The signal you refer to should be the same as the one going to the speedo.  To troubleshoot this one properly will require a vehicle schematic I believe.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Hi AllisonMan, I am looking for a part #. We have a 1967 GMC 3/4 ton pickup w/industrial V6 351. After some fooding in our area we hit a fire extinghisher and killed the flexplate. Without a part # our search for a replacement part has been difficult. Any help would be most appreciated.

I think you're looking in the wrong place.  A 1967 GMC pickup with a V-6 engine did not have an Allison transmission as an option.....unless it's been installed as a regear.  If it's a regear, there's no telling what's in there.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

"have a 1988 Rockwood RV with a allison 4 speed auto transmission. I have been trying to find the model number. I stopped at a truck service place and was told it was a 545.
A concern is going down mountains etc. It was recommended that I not get any kind of exhaust brake that it's hard on the engine???
Any thoughts?"

Exhaust brake won't work on a vehicle with an AT545 because there's no lockup clutch, or torque converter clutch, in the transmission.  You've got a fluid coupling between the wheels and the engine.  Industrial Automatic Transmission Service in Irving, TX has done lots of MT643 installations in AT545 equipped motorhomes and made a much better vehicle out of these things.  It's not cheap, but if you plan on keeping the vehicle it sure makes em nice.  Go to www.allisontransmission.com and use the service locator to find their number if you like.


----------



## gymgeek964

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

I have been rebuilding transmissions on cars for years. I have recently rebuilt a couple of allison transmissions (545) they have all turned out fine except for this last one. This one I am having a problem with, I have rebuilt it twice and am still having problems. Transmission has aproximatly 150 psi when cold. After transmission warms up, pressure drops to 30 psi. Was wondering if it was a common problem or if there is anything that I sould look at like the center support or the pump for a crack because it seems like the transmission is loosing perssure somewhere. Any advice or info as to where I can locate the maunal would be greatly appreacieated. Thanks 
Jon


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

Not an easy problem to find.  Might be main pressure regulator spring in front support is weak or wrong spring.  Could be charging pump clearances too wide.  Charging pump crescent worn. Or the dreaded "leak somewhere".


----------



## foutsdw

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

Have you gotten an awnser yet?

I have a 1988 Rockwood with a 4 spd allison.  My speedometer just went out also.

I called Spartan and they sent me 3 pages of Speedo Drive Data.  It's all greek to me.

Dave
Oceanside, CA


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

foutsdw:  The 4-spd Allison has a mechanical speedo drive on its output shaft.  There is a drive gear in the trans that turns either a speedo cable for a mechanical speedometer, or a signal generator for an electric speedo.  You could have either.  You need to start by finding out what you have.


----------



## foutsdw

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Thanks for the reply.

The rig is in the shop 75 miles north of me.  Waiting to hear from the shop.

I think they are going to say "they don't work on these problems".


----------



## jljeeper@msn.com

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> dbarton291 - 7/1/2006  2:45 PM
> 
> jeeper:  did that cruise control ever operate properly?  The signal you refer to should be the same as the one going to the speedo.  To troubleshoot this one properly will require a vehicle schematic I believe.


Sorry for the late response I guess I didn't have the email notification turned on. I think it's on now.


The cruise is the factory cruise control. I assume it did work at one time, but not since I have had it. I did get the factory cruise control schematics from Freightliner and everything tests perfectly except the speed signal from the Allison Control box (6 relay box). I have no other wiring diagrams from that point, I do get a speed signal but it's not what the cruise control expects to see. I even bought a new ford cruise control module, still the same issue. I can fake the speed signal with a ford speedo sender connected to a power drill and the cruise will function fine. I did this with the coach on jack stands. The cruise modulates the throttle while I control the speed of the drill motor. Is there a setting in the ECU that sets the output speed signal voltage? It just seems that the signal is in the wrong voltage range for the ford cruise. I even tried to intercept the VSS signal right at the transmission and that wasn't correct either.

1994 Southwind 5.9 Cummins with Allison MD3060

Thanks for any pointers

Jon


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

There is no setting in the ECU that sets the voltage of the speed signal.  The signal right out of the output speed sensor on the transmission will be a sine wave.  I don't remember the exact values of the peaks, but it's greater than the voltages you quoted.  The ECU doesn't read voltage however, in calculating speed.  It uses the FREQUENCY of the signal.  You really have to use an oscilloscope to diagnose the signal itself properly.  I know a VOM has trouble telling us much more than whether or not a signal is present on this kind of a circuit and it's not really good for trying to measure peak voltages or frequency.

The signal for a speedo, or a cruise control, is typically a rectified square wave. Again it's the frequency of the signal that is used to calculate speed....normally this also requires an oscilloscope to diagnose the signal properly.

If the transmission is shifting properly, the output speed sensor and its signal is okay.

One important two part question:
a.  Is the vehicle's speedometer working correctly?
b.  Is the vehicle speed signal that drives the speedo also coming from the Allison Vehicle Interface Module?


----------



## jljeeper@msn.com

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

I don't know where the signal for the speedo comes from. I do know where the cruise control signal comes from. (Pin H2 on the Allison 6 relay control box, according to Freightliner) The speedo and transmission work fine. The factory cruise control is the same as a 1990 vintage ford P/U truck. That is also what Freightliner sent me for troubleshooting documentation. I'm now wondering if the Ford cruise needs some sort of modification to work with the Allison signal. I'm pretty puzzled. The cruise does work fine with the correct speed signal. I tested the signal right off the Allison relay box and it is the same voltage and freq as I get at the cruise control unit. I also tried tapping right off of the transmission speed sender unit, still doesn't work. Of course it shouldn't work with the measured voltages I get according to the Ford cruise troubleshooting manual. My only thought is the Allison ECU is not passing a correct signal. But no one really knows much about the subject.

Thank for your suggestions

I know how to use an O-scope. I just need to find out who has one I can use. Maybe that will shed some light on the issue. Maybe I just need some sort of amplifier circuit


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

jeeper:  This is really a stumper.  If the transmission works okay, then the speed sensor itself is fine.  I believe the output signal speed signal from the ECU that is used for cruise is a zero to five volt square wave.  You might try the Allison technical assistance center at 1-800-252-5283 to verify this.  I also went back and read one of your previous posts.  You said the cruise box needs an AC signal.  If the Allison output speed signal at the VIM is a rectified square wave, that's obviously not an AC signal.  Maybe the cruise never worked in this vehicle and the signal needs to pass through an interface before being fed to this cruise module.  Tallk to the guys in TAC and see if they can help. I may be missing something here.


----------



## jljeeper@msn.com

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

Well the Ford cruise trouble shooting manual says an AC signal of at least 1.5 v, someone else also told me that some circuits don't care if the signal is AC or pulsating DC. they care only about frequency at a level they can read. Either way AC or DC it seems that I don't have a high enough voltage for the cruise. I'm pretty sure I did check the DC level. Well that pulsating DC would have to be measured with the duty cycle in mind, when using a volt meter (I think). Some of this is beyond my grasp. I did talk to a friend in CA that had a CC with an Allison and his cruise quit working but the speedo and trans still worked fine and it turned out to be the transducer on the transmission was bad. I just got off the phone with my step dad and he claime that he can easily build an op-amp circuit that will convert my signal to any voltage I want.

Someone sent me a circuit diagram of the ECU speed output to the speedo. It shows dip switches for two different output levels. Low (0 to .5v) and High (-2 to 12v) I think the .5v on the low may be a missprint maybe it's (0 to 5v) 50% duty cycle should read 2.5vac on a volt meter, I was told. It's not what I am getting. I get less than a volt. Thanks for the TAC number, That will be helpful before deciding what I need to do.

Thanks

Jon


----------



## Bush70

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

I believe you said it was a 94 correct? If so it probably is a mechanical engine. The cruise control could be an add on. It does come from the factory but had to be added due to the engine. Not like the new ones. If so it probably is made by King Controls. They  have trouble shooting guides on there web site.
Hope this helps.
Good Luck


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Do 29 pages of questions/problems with Allison Transmissions indicate some inherent/design problem with Allison transmissions.  Is the Duramax/Allison 6spd tranny a good way to go.


----------



## jljeeper@msn.com

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> Bush70 - 9/17/2006  3:51 AM
> 
> I believe you said it was a 94 correct? If so it probably is a mechanical engine. The cruise control could be an add on. It does come from the factory but had to be added due to the engine. Not like the new ones. If so it probably is made by King Controls. They  have trouble shooting guides on there web site.
> Hope this helps.
> Good Luck



It says ford on the cruise control box (Called an Amplifier) The troubleshooting guide I got from Freightliner says Ford. I went to the local wrecking yard and pulled an exact matching control box off a Ford P/U (for testing) I do have the troubleshooting guide. Everything checks out as good except the speed signal comming in. I purchased a speed transducer for a 1990 Ford P/U and attached it to a drill motor then fed the signal to my cruise control speed circuit (VSS), It's fully functional with a correct speed signal. As I varied the drill speed I could watch the throttle move accordingly. I have to assume that the cruise did work at one time. So I suspect it's the speed signal I'm getting from my ECU or transmission. According to my cruise manual I shoud get  at least 1.5VAC I'm only getting less than one volt. Although the speedo works and the trans shifts fine.

I'm guessing maybe the ECU and speedo is ok with a lower signal but the cruise doesn't like it. At this point I would like to verify the speed signal from the transmissions transducer to see if it is in the correct range.


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

Once the ECU comes back from DMR, if that doesn't fix the cruise issue, maybe putting an output speed sensor in the trans might work.  I once worked on a speedometer issue for a guy, and that one turned out to be the terminals at the interface.  Someone had probed them and distorted one of the female terminals so it wasn't making a good, tight connection.  You had to look really close to see it.  We tried everything, we thought.  Once we replaced that terminal, the speedo worked fine.  Just another suggestion for future reference.  Let us know what the fix is.  This has got me extremely curious.


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

I thought of something else.  I also worked on a vehicle one time for a similar speed signal issue.  The output speed sensor had two o-rings on it.  It should have only one o-ring in the groove of the sensor.  This one had one that had been put on the sensor near the area where it seats in the transmission.  This set the sensor too far away from the speed sensor gear in the trans, resulting in a weak signal.  Just another random thought.........a free one at that.  Again, good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## jr64

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

cplatt41,

I just bought a 1996 Fleetwood Discovery with 5.9 and Allison 6 speed. On first start it will always go in to gear properly but after I drive 20 miles or so when I get where I am going when I try to make a couple of shifts I get a constant tone from the selector and the light flashes "6" when in forward and "R" when in reverse and it will not go in gear. I shut the coach off and wait 20 min and it will work again. This happens every time. Have you found your problem?

jr64


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

It is likely there is some kind of an inhibit active.  Engine RPM too high, throttle signal high, brake pressure switch not on, etc.


----------



## demagAC205

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Hello everybody, maybe you can help us.
We heave an autocrane  whith allison HD4060p. On display is light error codes  D1 25 11 whith OL--95. After that, crane go just on 1st gear.This mean oil level sensor is failure, and output speed sensor 1st failure.we are cheked all leads to  output speed sensor, but error not gone. Later we changed the output sensor but problem was not gone. In our country (Lithuania) is not the dealers of Allison transmission. And we don't know what to do more! That we must do to fix it.
thank you and Happy new year!


----------



## demagAC205

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

And I'm sorry for my english.I hope you undestuded that I said.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Go to www.allisontransmission.com, service literature and purchase a troubleshooting manual.


----------



## demagAC205

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

OK. But when we have cheked the procedures   main code 22 	subcoded 14, 15, 16 	1. Check: 
a. Speed sensor connectors are tight, clean and undamaged. 
b. Speed sensor mounting bolts are properly torqued (24-29 N.m (18-21 lb ft)) 
c. Wiring harness to sensors has no opens, shorts between wires, or shorts to ground.

and:  main code 25 	subcode 00, 11, 22, 33, 44, 55, 66, 77 	1. Check: 
a. Speed sensor connector is tight, clean and undamaged. 
b. ECU connectors are tight, clean, and undamaged. 
c. Fluid level is correct. 
d. Sensor mounting bolt torque is correct (24-29 N.m (18-21 lb ft)). 
e. Wiring harness to sensor has no opens, shorts between wires, or shorts to ground.

Anyway when we startig to drive and 1st range must up to 2st range is'nt heapens. In that time illuminating CHEK TRANS and apairings codes OL--95 and D1 22 16 D2 25 11. Whay OL--95 error code everyvhere writed:Report sensor failure display to a distributor or dealer in your area.we know this sensor is inside gear box near the control module. Do we have change this sensor or is another way to repair it? thanks


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

I am assuming this vehicle had been in service and running correctly for some time, so this is not a mismatch of components issue.  
Your original question was about code 25-11 and OL-95.  This means output speed sensor was detected at zero speed in first range, and the oil level sensor is failed.  These two codes together may indicate a problem in the chassis wiring harness because they both can be caused by open circuits.  This is most likely an open, or intermittent open.
I cannot tell you where in this vehicle to look via the internet.  Here is the contact information for the Allison Transmission service office in Sliedrecht.  Perhaps they can help you or refer you to a service outlet that can.  I know a lot of service issues are solved also by the distributor DGS in Mainz, Germany.

Allison Transmission Europe B.V.
Baanhoek 188
3361 GN Sliedrecht
The Netherlands

P.O. Box 1225
3360 BE Sliedrecht
The Netherlands
Phone: +31-78-6422-100 or +31-78-6422 + ext
Service/Training: +31-78-6159-950

Here is DGS' contact information
DGS
Wernher-von-Braunstrasse 11
PO Box 421355
Mainz 42 (Hechtsheim)
55129 Germany
Tel: +49 6131 58070

Keep in mind this is most likely a vehicle wiring issue and not a problem with the transmission (so it's not covered under the transmission's warranty).  Have you tried working with the vehicle manufacturer?  I assume this is a Demag crane by your user ID.  Demag is normally interested in satisfied customers, also.

Out of respect for our hosts here, this is an RV forum.  Let's not crowd this with commercial vehicle issues please.  Please contact Allison Europe or DGS for assistance.  They are more able to help.


----------



## rodney

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Hello everybody,

I have a 94 monaco executive with a MD3060.  It has a VDO transmission oil temperature guage in the dash.  What range of temperatures should I expect to see under normal operations?


Thanks


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

To be precise, you have to know which temperature the gauge is monitoring...to the cooler, from the cooler, or sump.  Allison has always recommended the dash gauge go in the to cooler line because that's where the hottest oil is.  Not everybody paid attention.  For to cooler temperatures, 300 deg F is overheating.  Normal temperature seldom gets above 250 deg F.  Anything below 250 is good.  250 - 300 is okay, but not ideal.


----------



## lensilva

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

dbarton,

You answered my question in another post. TMALSS, my 94 Vogue ECU had been replaced with a 2004 unit and never calibrated (probably by an RV shop). Ocala DDA is going to recalibrate it for me.
On to my questions;
The Vogue has a Pacbrake but it never was connected to the trans.  I am going to have that function enabled and wire it myself.  From earlier posts on this thread, it looks like I should have it set to select fourth rather than second as recommended by Allison.  Do you agree?

A curiosity; The Allison TS manual TS2470EN, Fig P-9 indicates that wire 132 (engine brake enable) would be a 0v when when wire 119 (preselect request) in at 12v and the trans is in lockup. However, Fig P-36 shows wire 132 hot in lockup. Does the signal on wire 119 change the wire 132 signal?

I am also considering wiring the stoplight circuit through a diode to E2 on the VIM to enable the Pacbrake regardless of the dash switch position.  Comments?

Thanks very much,

Len Silva


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

The preselect for fourth during engine brake enable is intended for jacobs type compression brakes.  Preselect to second is intended for exhaust brakes like the pac brake.  Some owners of pac brakes think the preselect shift quality down to 2 is objectionable.  Depends on the vehicle and owner. I'm neutral on that issue.  

As for your second question, the diagram on P-9 looks backward to me.  It shows the request line 119 open, but the relay is closed and labeled de-energized, enabling power to the engine brake relay.  As I see it, the relay denergized should be open.  Power to the request line via the dash switch should tell the ECU whether or not to ground or power(depending on the cal settings),  132, energizing the relay and allow power to reach the throttle switch.  

I may very well be missing something here, so do your own troubleshooting and make your own judgments.  My response here is worth what you paid for it.  Good luck.

I've never been a fan of any auxiliary braking device coming on without a dash switch because they only affect the rear wheels.  I like giving the operator the option of turning off an auxiliary braking device when the vehicle is on slick roads.  I like the idea though of brake lights coming on when the auxiliary braking device is on.


----------



## demagAC205

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Thanks dbarton291 .


----------



## peety1

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

I have a 3000(06)/cat350 with 35,000 miles....for the past 15,000 on occasion it slips and races 4-500 rpms between 3rd and 4th...Allison has reset the computer for adaptive learning 5 times....it shifts fine for several hundred miles then it slips, then it goes back to normal shift...Allison replaced brain last week...did fine for 400 miles, now its slipping again probably 10-15 times during 500 mile trip...Has transynd from plant....fluid level is correct when hot by sensor and dipstick(slight foaming at very top)...any suggestions...with a very cold ambient (20degrees) temp, it hard shifts from neutral to drive on the first shift...after that its ok...Idle is at 700 during hard shift...don't know if these are related but I'm *** tired of returning to Allison just to have the same problem re-appear. 

Thanks.... 


Update...I'm in Ocala and it is now slipping from 3rd to 4th every time unless I baby the shift....


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

If you are under warranty, keep going to Allison.  You may void warranty if you do something else.  Hopefully they will figure it out soon.  Tell them your frustrations.


----------



## peety1

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

The tech that replaced the ecu last week said the clutches are indestuctable...I don't want to run out of clutch facing 3 months after the warranty is out....It has never thrown a code...just slips major in 3 to 4 shift.....

BTW: This in a motorcoach that weighs 31,000 lbs. pulling a gmc yukon xl at 5800 lbs. The coach is rated at 41,000 gross including 10,000 lbs tow rating at hitch.....


Thanks


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

The clutches are tough, but it is possible something was not right when the transmission was new.  Perhaps a clutch clearance too wide, etc.


----------



## peety1

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Thanks, Are the solidnoids internal or external ?


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

The shift solenoids are internal.  You have to drop the control module (bottom of the trans where the filters are) to get to them. There's no oil pan like a car transmission has.


----------



## peety1

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Thanks, I'll keep you posted as to the progress of diagnosis and repair.....


----------



## peety1

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

One more question, what should be the tranny oil temp when in transit level ground ambient 75 degrees...mine is running around 165-170 degrees ....however it is cold natured when idling...the touch pads show code 70 low temp....I have to power static heat the oil in drive until it will read....then it is around 125 degrees.....

thanks..


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

170 is fine.  Cold natured at idle is fine - there's no work going on to heat the oil.  Most run around the engine thermostat temp going down the road (oil/water cooler).  At 300 to the cooler it's too hot.  250 in the sump max.


----------



## peety1

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Thanks, I'm scheduled for early am looksee at allison/ocala...will advise what the deal is....


----------



## AllisonMan

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

what the problem is is your throttle position sensor is having issues or not returning. The Transmission ecu thinks you have more than 9% throttle because it is stuck and then it will not allow you to go into gear.
Thanks and have a great day! 
The real Allisonman rfranzen@pac-power.com


----------



## AllisonMan

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Petey,
Have they checked the C2 oil pressure? They used to have a tendancy to have cracked housings which would give you a 3-4 slip. If this is a 2006, it should have the updated housing in it but things do break. Have they run what is called a Transhealth check with their laptop? This will tell you if your clutches have to much clearance without tearing the trans apart. Has the oil dipstick been calibrated? When this started, did anything new happen to it like oil change or anything? Please contact me thru email at my work rfranzen@pac-power.com and I am sure I will be able to help. This other guy knows his stuff but he just missed some info. I am the one who originally started this thread and I have worked on Allisons for 29 years and am now an Allison element 1 representative.
Thanks and have a great day!
Allisonman
aka Rick Franzen
Pacific Power Products/Ridgefield, WA


----------



## sitdog84

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

Did you ever find out what the code d1-2112 was??  I have the same code on mine and I cant shift it into drive.

thanks
Ken


----------



## C Nash

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Ken those were so old post so they might not still be around to answer your question. I did not go back to see if the person that asked was a regular here. Welcome to the forum and maybe someone can help


----------



## jljeeper@msn.com

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

BSmith

Did you ever get this 21-12 code resolved. I have the same exact problem and am looking for help. My Service light is also on. Trans won't shift until very high RPM.

Thanks

Jon


----------



## lightfoot2

AT 542 filters

Dear Allison Man,

I have a 94 Coachmen with the AT542.  I'm about to change the fluid again and wonder if I should change the internal filter.  The trans has about 60,000 miles and I doubt that the internal filter has ever been changed.  The Dexron III fluid in it is clean.  The trans functions well.

If the internal filter needs changing, can you suggest a source to buy in the Richmond, Va area?  Also, can I reuse the pan gasket if it is in good shape?  Does it make sense to use silicone backup if the gasket is not perfect?  Is it ok to skip the cooler flush if I keep the same Dexron III fluid?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## jljeeper@msn.com

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

Disregard. My tps cable cotter pin broke and the linkage came detached. All better now.
Thanks
Jon

21-12 all gone


----------



## jljeeper@msn.com

RE: Allison Transmission Questions



> dbarton291 - 9/17/2006  8:28 PM
> 
> Once the ECU comes back from DMR, if that doesn't fix the cruise issue, maybe putting an output speed sensor in the trans might work.  I once worked on a speedometer issue for a guy, and that one turned out to be the terminals at the interface.  Someone had probed them and distorted one of the female terminals so it wasn't making a good, tight connection.  You had to look really close to see it.  We tried everything, we thought.  Once we replaced that terminal, the speedo worked fine.  Just another suggestion for future reference.  Let us know what the fix is.  This has got me extremely curious.



I finally went out and bought the King Cruise Control. Problem solved. Well sort of, when I first installed the King Control it didn't work either. It didn't work for the same reason that my factory cruise didnt work. A bad speed signal. At least my previous troubleshooting was correct. The support guy at King Controls told me to run a new wire from the Allison ECU back to the King Control (Circuit #157 Purple wire). That was it, all better now. I suppose I could have fixed my factory cruise the same way. I'll never know. $600 cruise control. at least it did interface with my factory controls on the steering wheel. The most important thing is I now have Cruise that works very nice.

Thanks for your support

Jon


----------



## dbarton291

RE: AT 542 filters



> lightfoot2 - 2/10/2008  7:03 PM
> 
> Dear Allison Man,
> 
> I have a 94 Coachmen with the AT542.  I'm about to change the fluid again and wonder if I should change the internal filter.  The trans has about 60,000 miles and I doubt that the internal filter has ever been changed.  The Dexron III fluid in it is clean.  The trans functions well.
> 
> If the internal filter needs changing, can you suggest a source to buy in the Richmond, Va area?  Also, can I reuse the pan gasket if it is in good shape?  Does it make sense to use silicone backup if the gasket is not perfect?  Is it ok to skip the cooler flush if I keep the same Dexron III fluid?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.



Go to www.allisontransmission.com   Go to the service locator and you can find an authorized Allison outlet to sell you the parts.  Do not reuse the pan gasket and definitely change the internal filter/screen.  I would recommend TranSynd fluid.  It's the best fluid Allison knows how to have made for a heavy duty automatic truck transmission.  

It should not be necessary to flush the transmission cooler unless the transmmission has failed.  If that happens, you also need to make sure a filter is placed in the transmission cooler line that runs from the cooler back to the transmission.  The local Allison dealer should be able to help in that case.

Allison does not recommend the places that hook up fittings to the cooler circuit and pump fluid through the transmission that way.  They recommend dropping the pan, and changing the fluid and filter that way.


----------



## lightfoot2

RE: AT 542 filters

Mr. Barton,

Thanks for the advice on the AT542.  Are you filling in for the AllisonMan? Or are you the AllisonMan?

I was a bit surprised that you referred to the AT542 as a heavy duty truck transmission.  I thought it was one of Allison's wimpier models.

Since I wasn't planning on flushing the cooler and torque converter, I thought mixing the Transynd (sp?) with Dexron III might not be advisable.

Thanks again.


----------



## jljeeper@msn.com

RE: AT 542 filters

You will find that Allison does allow mixing of Dexron and Tranysnd. Allison says that after the second change of Transynd it is considered 100% Transynd and qualifies for the extended change interval and or extended warranty may also apply. Not after the first change since a large quantity of Dexron would be still in the converter. 5 years/100,000 mi I believe is the extended interval. Use Google


----------



## dbarton291

RE: AT 542 filters



> lightfoot2 - 2/12/2008  6:37 PM
> 
> Mr. Barton,
> 
> Thanks for the advice on the AT542.  Are you filling in for the AllisonMan? Or are you the AllisonMan?
> 
> I was a bit surprised that you referred to the AT542 as a heavy duty truck transmission.  I thought it was one of Allison's wimpier models.
> 
> Since I wasn't planning on flushing the cooler and torque converter, I thought mixing the Transynd (sp?) with Dexron III might not be advisable.
> 
> Thanks again.



The Allison Man is one of the knowledgeable folks at one of their distributors out west.  I am not AllisonMan.  I couldn't fill the role as AllisonMan.  I don't look good in a cape and tights...............      (superman humor for those of us that remember).  I just pop in as time allows.

Mixing Dexron and Transynd is okay as described by jeeper.  That's one of Transynd's more endearing characteristics. It plays well with others.

Heavy Duty Truck Transmission:  Here's what I mean.  An Allison automatic is spec'd into a vehicle that does work.  Most vehicle that have an Allison are vehicles spec'd to do a specific task, like a bus or a delivery truck, or a used food vehicle (garbage packer).  These vehicles use about the same horsepower (higher torque usually) as a car to operate at a much higher weight in a limited speed range.  That is very different that a car transmission that is used in a vehicle with a high power to weight ratio, and therefore has power to spare.  In the vehicle that works, the transmission has a much bigger job to do, as does therefore the fluid.  Dexron is basically a fluid for automotive automatics.  There's nothing wrong with it, but Allison has learned over time some of the characteristics for transmission fluid that are desirable in a vehicle that has a much different duty cycle than a car.  

Take even an AT-542 or a 1000 series apart, and lay them next to a 4L60, and the differences become obvious.  Pinion gear size, pump capacity, size of the clutch plates, etc. are orders of magnitude larger in an Allison.


----------



## lightfoot2

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

Mr. Barton,

Thank you one more time for all that information.  I got the gasket kit (ouch!) and the Transynd (ouch!) and am ready to upgrade.  Just waiting for a warmer day.

Regarding superman, I can even remember his mother.


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions



> lightfoot2 - 2/14/2008  9:06 AM
> 
> Mr. Barton,
> 
> Thank you one more time for all that information.  I got the gasket kit (ouch!) and the Transynd (ouch!) and am ready to upgrade.  Just waiting for a warmer day.
> 
> Regarding superman, I can even remember his mother.



Glad to help.  I know about those prices.  Ouch is right.  The biggest killers of the AT series transmission was a lack of maintenance, the shift linkage being out of adjustment, and crappy modulator systems.  If you feel ambitious, get a mechanics' tips book, or a service manual and read up on that stuff.  Google usually turns up some interesting facts.


----------



## lightfoot2

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

AllisonMan,

I just changed fluid and gasket on my AT542.  I notice that two corners of the pan are bent downward.  These corners have wide spacing on the pan bolts and apparently were not able to withstand the pressure of the new gasket as the adjacent bolts were torqued.  (Just 12.5 ftlbs, but about 5 times, as the gasket compressed.)

If these corners leak, is it ok to drill holes and place small through bolts at these corners?  The flange on the trans at these points is about 3/4" wide and 1/4" thick.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

I'm not Allisonman, but I have looked at lots and lots of AT500s.  I would be surprised if you end up with a leak in this area due to the cause you describe.  As for drilling and tapping the case to add bolts, my opinion is definitely not.


----------



## unlucky

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Hey-I need some help finding a ECU for a MD3060.  I am new to this so am not sure what I really need.  I know that it is an electronic shift selector that I need with two sets of prongs on the bottom.  It came out of a 1997 Gulfstream class a coach.  Used would be great.  I just don't know where to look. 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## jljeeper@msn.com

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

I bought mine from an Allison dealer (Valley Frieghtliner in WA) for my 1994 Southwind. It was about $3000 for just the ECU without the shift pad. I believe the shift pad was another $1500. They will need all the numbers off the ECU and possibly your VIN. I just brought my ECU in to the Allison dealer so they could get all the right numbers. They will need to program the new ECU for your vehicle (at an additional cost). Beware, one Allison rep/shop tried to sell me a refurbished one for $5000. They said my ECU wasn't available new anymore and were discontinued. I went to a larger reputable dealer and got a brand new unit for less.

Jon


----------



## unlucky

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

ouch!!! That is crazy how expensive!  Thanks for your help.  It is greatly appreciated.
Dave


----------



## lightfoot2

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

Mr. Barton,

Thanks for the benefit of your experience.  So far, you are right -- no leaks at the two bent corners.  But, I haven't really had it up to temperature yet.

You confirm my apprehension about drilling into the transmission flanges on the corners.  I really don't want to do that.

I guess AllisonMan has retired or grown tired of this stuff.  Thanks for filling in.


----------



## 50harleyrider

RE: AT 542 filters

Can you tell me what engine your AT-542 is bolted to? What kind of dass controls does it have?


----------



## AllisonMan

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

Hello, 
I just happened to pop in here to check out my thread that I started a looong time ago. I still work at Pacific Power Products in Ridgefield, WA but I also work for Allison Transmission now in Sales. 
Code 21-12 is a throttle position sensor code. If you cannot get it to go into gear, what is wrong is at your engine throttle arm there is another cabelr (our TPS) I would bet that it is not returning all the way. Does your tower blink when you put it in gear? If it does it is reading that you have your foot on the throttle even though you do not. Anything over 9% throttle will not allow the transmission to go into gear. Also if you idle higher that 900 rpm, it will flash and not go into gear. A simple fix if it is not returning would be to put a return spring on the cable to make sure it is coming back all the way.
You all can still e-mail question and when I have time while working, I will try and answer them all.

rfranzen@pac-power.com

Thank you and have a great day!
Rick Franzen 
AKA AllisonMan


----------



## AllisonMan

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

Hi JlJeeper,
Your issue is a little different than the last answer I gave. Sounds like your cable became disconnected at the throttle arm or the throttle position cable itself broke but with motorhomes, it is usually just disconnected. When this happens, the transmission defalts to 100% throttle shifts and has all shifts up and down at there highest setting no matter where you put your foot on the throttle, full or part. Check back on the engine and see if the cable became disconnected and let me know thru email rfranzen@pac-power.com
Thank you and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

RE: AT 542 filters

lightfoot,
Always with Dexron you need to change the filter on an AT542. If you go to Allisontransmission.com there is a locater for local dealers or distributors in your area. The filter usually comes in a kit with a new gasket. I do not recommend using one over. As far as silicone, a little is ok and I mean just a slight sheen because if the silicone gets inside the pan, it could clog up the filter or stick a valve. Dexron 3 will not be available soon, you will have to ask for TES389 which is the new name since GM sold the Dexron name.

Thank you and have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

jljeeper,
I swear I did not read down LOL. Sounds like you found the bad cable-good job. Wanna job? LOL Have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

dbarton,
I would like to thank you for fillin in here. You seem to be very knowledgeable on the Allison Transmission. If ya ever wanna move west and work for a distributor, give me a call! LOL
Have a great day! 
AllisonMan rfranzen@pac-power.com


----------



## AllisonMan

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Unlucky,
Google McCoy Freightliner in Portland, OR. They have a surplus trailer that they have a lot of take out ECU's at very cheap prices. You will not need to buy the shift pad, it can be removed from the old ECU and installed on the different one.

Have a great day!


----------



## AllisonMan

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Jon, 
Unless there was a problem with the shift pad itself, there was no need to replace it. They are all one piece but really come apart with 2 different part numbers and is easy to do. Next time give Pacific Power Products a call in Kent and they can send you in the right direction before you go to this expense ever again.


----------



## Guest

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Damn talk about bringing up the past ,, where the hell did this come from ,,, this is old stuff ,, but informing ,, not that i have not already read it ...


----------



## jljeeper@msn.com

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Thanks for the responses Allisonman they are appreciated and educating.

Jon


----------



## Ernest55

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

I just purchased a 95 Newmar DutchStar with a cummins 5.9 230hp. and a allison 6 speed 6030 trans. My problem is that after driving about 35 miles , in the rain, then stopping  for about 15 minutes , then getting back in the coach , starting to back up, the display with the 2  R started blinking fast, then faster the it went blank and I came to a complete stop!
After a few minutes I tried again, but the 2N's would only come on for about 2 seconds!
After camping all night, got up, started the coach , move about 50 ft, same thing!
I removed and cleaned 3 large cannon plugs that had a small bit of corrosion on them. got it  to go , but all the way home the number blinked , at first fast , then slower. After taking a short trip 3 miles, it did it again!!
I pushed both the arrows and the mode button , but no joy,,HELP!!!!!!


----------



## beaver123456

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

hi i got a 88 beaver 3208cat  it shifts weird as im not very smart, ilive in the mountians it seems to drive better if i shift manualy any help !! it shifts hard all the time also upshifts are hard too


----------



## beaver123456

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

also how to change the oil in the trans and what kinda fliuds ????? im going out for a first trip this weekend hope allgoes good ! :laugh:


----------



## BigHartz

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

I have a 1995 Spartan 5.9L Cummins Allison 6-spd pusher. My problem is rough up shifts. It bucks as if the engine was stalling then shifts hard into the next higher gear. Test driving it yesterday I noticed that the tach would actually drop from 2000rpm to 1000rpm a couple times then shift to the next higher gear at about 1500rpm. After several of these shifts I believe I actually saw the shift indicator go from 1st to 3rd than to 2nd. It will shift this way when up shifting through most all the gears. I noted also that the down shifts are some times very hard and abrupt. When in 6th the converter lockup works correctly and trans will downshift on grades properly. What might be going on? Is there a way I can get the trouble codes without a scanner? Thanks Dave Har


----------



## BigHartz

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

After some Googling I now have the trouble code it is D1 22 14 (Engine Speed Sensor). I'm going to follow that up today (9-29-08). I drove the rig yesterday and I may be wrong about the shifting from 1st to 3rd. It just stalls or hesitates then shifts abruptly into the next higher gear!


----------



## BigHartz

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

It's great I fixed the problem with the rash, hard and abrupt shifts. I found on the front of the Allison Transmission bellhousing adjacent to the torque converter a Engine Speed Sensor. It checked 300 ohms and I know they very seldom fail. I had an erasable code (D1 22 14) for that sensor until I found today (9-29-08 3PM MST) that the wires had pulled out of the plug probably from ice hanging from it and someone re-installed them backwards and they were not reaching all the way into the plug and touching the sensor terminals. I turned them around inserted them all the way into the plug and erased the code stored in the TCU and now the transmission shifts perfectlly. Thanks for all the input fellas. I'M ON THE ROAD AGAIN   BigHartz


----------



## LEN

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Thanks for coming back with what you have found.
So many times people don't report back when they receive no response, It's not that we are not interested it is that we don't have a comment or any help.

LEN


----------



## Skeeter1956

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

well how about me i have an older one 1988 does it have a speed sensor?????


----------



## LEN

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

I would think that you do as this is what the trans uses for shift points up and down.

LEN


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Beaver, an 88 with a Cat 3208 probably has an MT series transmission in it.  The vehicle most likely has a mechanical modulator that must be adjusted properly for the best shift quality.  You need to get the little Mechanics Tips booklet.  It has the adjustment procedure in it.

Keep in mind the MT will never have the super smooth shift quality of the world transmission.

As for oil, Allison TranSynd is the best fluid for a heavy duty automatic Allison knows to provide. It's synthetic, and it's expensive but good.  The original recommendation for the MT was Dexron, but now the only Dexron that's available now is Dexron VI.  I don't know if all the seals in the MT would be compatible with Dex VI.  One alternative would be to put Mobil 1 synthetic in it.

For a time, Allison approved the use of C4 engine oils.  These will work, but they aren't the best because sometimes the C4s were engineered for the additive packages to work properly when seeing the kind of temperatures around the engine cylinders.  The transmission doesn't get that hot.

Remember to change the filter in the pan, use a new pan gasket and torque the pan bolts properly.  

You should also check to see if there's an external spin on filter in the transmission cooler circuit.  Most of these filters were in the from cooler line, but some ended up in the to cooler line.  Change this filter, also.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Skeeter, a 1988 will not have any speed sensors unless it's an ATEC controlled transmission.  On the ATEC transmissions, they did not have an engine speed sensor, only an output speed sensor on the rear cover.

With the introduction of the world transmission in 1991, that's when they started using input, turbine and output speed sensors.  Those also have adaptive controls to fine tune the shift quality.  The turbine speed sensor is internal on the MD and external on the HD.

If you see a selector cable on the transmission, it's hydraulically controlled.  If you see a big aluminum Deutsch connector on the side and no selector cable, it's ATEC.  The ATEC transmissions also used a throttle position sensor when they were behind a mechanically controlled engine.  If the engine was DDEC, or some other electronic engine, it may be getting its throttle signal from a TECL transmission to engine communication link, which is supposed to be a twisted pair of wires between the engine computer and the transmission computer.

Another way to tell if you've got ATEC or not is to look at the transmission model number on the name plate at the right rear of the trans.  The ATEC transmissions were MT648, HT741, HT748, HT755.  The hydraulic ones were MT643, MT647, HT740, HT747.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Good catch BigHartz!  A little common sense goes a long way.


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

Ernest55, that's a toughie.  Could be a lot of things.  I would start with cleaning the connector at the transmission.  

I've been out of the country for a while and haven't been around.  Maybe allisonman will drop in and offer some of his wisdom.


----------



## Skeeter1956

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

so i will look for a dealer that can look at it do you know of aany in western pa ??? i was looking for one .. also if i drive it manuley it works good ,its just the last shift to high at 55 that sucks it want to go back and forth from high to 3 in the 45 -55 range   1988 3208 cat- beaver- high tech- clasic edition=== first drive this week , wish me some luck ill need it  :laugh:


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Skeeter:  Go to www.allisontransmission.com   They have a service locater there that lists all the authorized Allison dealer and distributor locations.  If you have an MT, look for the locations that are authorized to work on the MT.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Skeeter:  Go to www.allisontransmission.com   They have a service locater there that lists all the authorized Allison dealer and distributor locations.  If you have an MT, look for the locations that are authorized to work on the MT.


----------



## AC7880

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

I have a Allison 3060 6 speed transmission on a 94 Bluebird BMC motorhome rear pusher with Spartan Chassis hooked to a Cummins 8.3 300 HP. 

It is leaking (seeping) fluid from the dipstick tube into the trans case, and the electrical harness cover at the front end (front of coach end) of the trans. I understand there are O-rings on the dipstick into the trans, and under the electrical plug cover (where the wiring harness goes into the trans). 

I am mechanically inclined. Is this a owner do-able fix, or does it need a pro? Will I need to drain all the trans first (is there fluid above these items)?   How many quarts or gallons of trans fluid are in there?  Do I need to purchase o-rings from allison, or can I just pull them, then match them up for size at a auto parts house?   I'm in Albuquerque NM and we have a stewart-stevenson authorized allison shop in town.

Thanks for any advice, 
Dan


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions



> AC7880 - 10/11/2008  8:53 PM
> 
> I have a Allison 3060 6 speed transmission on a 94 Bluebird BMC motorhome rear pusher with Spartan Chassis hooked to a Cummins 8.3 300 HP.
> 
> It is leaking (seeping) fluid from the dipstick tube into the trans case, and the electrical harness cover at the front end (front of coach end) of the trans. I understand there are O-rings on the dipstick into the trans, and under the electrical plug cover (where the wiring harness goes into the trans).
> 
> I am mechanically inclined. Is this a owner do-able fix, or does it need a pro? Will I need to drain all the trans first (is there fluid above these items)?   How many quarts or gallons of trans fluid are in there?  Do I need to purchase o-rings from allison, or can I just pull them, then match them up for size at a auto parts house?   I'm in Albuquerque NM and we have a stewart-stevenson authorized allison shop in town.
> 
> Thanks for any advice,
> Dan



You will need to drain fluid to do either one.  The dipstick tube to the case seal is a seal.  It is not an O-ring.  The dipstick will be retained by at least the self tapping screw on the main case and it just lifts out.  The dipstick seal usually comes out with just some finger action.

The O-ring on the main connector to the case is a thick viton one, not something normally found in an auto parts store.  To get the main connector out, you have to drop the whole control module.  Most owners don't tackle that themselves.  I am familiar with S&S.  They are a very large distributor.


----------



## headhoodlifter

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

Short cut to change dipstick seal...start engine leave transmission in neutral, (block wheels set brakes and all the saftey stuff) then remove dipstick assembly as previous post and change seal. No mess No refill as oil level is below seal area while running.


----------



## fatshot

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

Hello Allison Man ---

I am considering purchasing a 1993 Country Coach Magna.  It has been owned by a racing promoter, and the 8.3 CTA has been tweaked to produce a little over 400 hp.  Will the Allison 3060 5-speed in this coach withstand the increased hp & torque?  If not, I don't want to touch it.  Thanks.


----------



## AC7880

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

I cant answer if it will hold up, but the 3060 is a 6 speed not a 5 speed.  5 and 6 are both overdrive gears.


----------



## fatshot

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

The 3060 can be programmed for either 5 or 6-speed operation.  In the case of this coach, with the Cummins 6CTA8.3, it was only programmed for 5 speeds due to engine size and rear axle ratio.  Thanks for the advice, though.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Another reason some are programmed as 5 speeds is the vehicle driveline in many vehicles wasn't designed to turn the RPM created by the sixth gear overdrive.


----------



## rwoody

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

if you have a 4 spd ecu and you install the trans in another truck what do you need to get the other 2 gears?


----------



## rwoody

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

im sorry its is a md 3060 p


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

The ECU needs reprogrammed.  Go to www.allisontransmission.com, find a distributor or distributor branch near you and contact them.


----------



## rwoody

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

thanks

i have tired today but got told no 2 times

so im back to square 1 looking for a used 6 spd ecu


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> rwoody - 12/3/2008  8:43 PM
> 
> thanks
> 
> i have tired today but got told no 2 times
> 
> so im back to square 1 looking for a used 6 spd ecu



Can you be more specific?  An authorized service outlet will not reprogram an ECU to support a vehicle regear?  Do they not have the equipment?

If you are regearing a vehicle using a transmission removed from another vehicle, you still should have an iSCAAN run to determine if the torque converter you have in your transmission is a proper match to the engine/vehicle/axle combination you are putting it in.  That requires some contact with the Allison service network.  If you do not, you risk assembling a vehicle that will not perform properly.  The results of that range from annoying to expensive.

If you do go the used ECU route, remember the programs for the 3060 are different from the 3560 due to the different gear ratios in each transmission.


----------



## rwoody

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

ok

this is not a regear

i have a 30,000 lb mtr home and will install the 8.3 and 3060 in the bus

i wanted the other 2 gears turned on the trans TCM/ECM

the shop wanted my vin number off the truck that it came out of

i had that ---then they told me that the truck would go to fast with the other gears --that it was blocked because of it being a fire truck and that was that

I and installing in a bus with 5.29 gear and need the other overdrives

the fire truck was 4.88 and didnt need them or they did not want them--they might have thought a drive would run the water pump too fast if they had overdrive(had aux tran in drive line to run pump)

it has a heavy spec tc as it was gvw at 39000....i just dont know who or how to get the gears turned on in this calibaration

should i find a mtr home with this calibration and give them that info to get it done?

thanks so much!!!!!!!!

also its a wtec 2 ------what is the differance if i change the wiring and ecm to the wtec 3?????

what does the newer system give me..there is some parts avil as my buddy has this other setup to install in a truck.

is the iscannsomething that can be done with the powerplant sitting on a trailer?


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> rwoody - 12/4/2008  9:38 PM
> 
> ok
> 
> this is not a regear
> 
> i have a 30,000 lb mtr home and will install the 8.3 and 3060 in the bus
> 
> i wanted the other 2 gears turned on the trans TCM/ECM
> 
> the shop wanted my vin number off the truck that it came out of
> 
> i had that ---then they told me that the truck would go to fast with the other gears --that it was blocked because of it being a fire truck and that was that
> 
> I and installing in a bus with 5.29 gear and need the other overdrives
> 
> the fire truck was 4.88 and didnt need them or they did not want them--they might have thought a drive would run the water pump too fast if they had overdrive(had aux tran in drive line to run pump)
> 
> it has a heavy spec tc as it was gvw at 39000....i just dont know who or how to get the gears turned on in this calibaration
> 
> should i find a mtr home with this calibration and give them that info to get it done?
> 
> thanks so much!!!!!!!!
> 
> also its a wtec 2 ------what is the differance if i change the wiring and ecm to the wtec 3?????
> 
> what does the newer system give me..there is some parts avil as my buddy has this other setup to install in a truck.
> 
> is the iscannsomething that can be done with the powerplant sitting on a trailer?



Okay.  
1.   If the installation of the 8.3 and the MD is going into a vehicle that did not have an MD before, that is what is called a regear.
2.  If the ECU you had came out of a fire truck, DO NOT USE IT without a completely new program being loaded into it for a motorhome.  The emergency vehicle calibrations have some of the safety features turned off to enable the vehicle to move in an emergency.
3.  Most of the time, when the overdrives are turned off in the transmission calibration, it is to prevent the driveline from being spun too fast.  BAD things happen after a driveline passes its critical speed.
4.  iSCAAN is a computer program Allison authorized service outlets have access to, to properly choose transmission, torque converter, axle, tire size, engine power etc. so the assembled vehicle will perform properly.  
5.  The only way to make sure this vehicle will properly perform once you're done, is to do that iSCAAN.  
6.  The only way you should even think about turning on those top two gears is if you can install in a properly engineered driveline.  That means your shaft lengths, shaft size, angularity, driveline maximum speed (top engine rpm divided by trans top gear ratio) and phasing must be within proper tolerances.  Allison also has available what's called installation design calculation software.  That software contains a program which will do a driveline analysis.  Dana also has a similar program called Dana Expert.
7.  WTEC III also involves changes to the transmission.

This is a big job, it's not like taking out a 265 small block and putting in a 283.  It can be done, just do hour homework before getting too far along.


----------



## rwoody

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

ok thanks

i have over 35yrs of working on trucks cars and everything in between.

over 20 yr us army and am in now --got called back and will stay this time....

4-5 yrs ago we changed form wtec2 to wtec 3 on the FMTV series trucks  they are the 3070 allison and i am wiring this up like that as far as VIM....

just dont remember why we changed??????

i know its a job........but just needed the simple things to do this job......

this is not going to be that hard......just the wiring is something i have got to get a handle on

do you have a phone number or email i can get some help with this.....

you sound like you are on top of this...thanks for your help

I know about the safety and other things......the drive shaft will be reused and the mounts also

i cut the frame on the donor after the trans mount.....and will reuse the factory parts.....

i have a manual comming and this bus is 3 yrs older than a buddys who has the same engine and trans and gears..guess i need to get him to find out the calibration off his ecu to make this 1 just like it to make it factory???????


----------



## rwoody

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> rwoody - 12/5/2008  9:03 PM
> 
> ok thanks
> 
> i have over 35yrs of working on trucks cars and everything in between.
> 
> over 20 yr us army and am in now --got called back and will stay this time....
> 
> 4-5 yrs ago we changed form wtec2 to wtec 3 on the FMTV series trucks  they are the 3070 allison and i am wiring this up like that as far as VIM....
> 
> just dont remember why we changed??????
> 
> i know its a job........but just needed the simple things to do this job......
> 
> this is not going to be that hard......just the wiring is something i have got to get a handle on
> 
> do you have a phone number or email i can get some help with this.....
> 
> you sound like you are on top of this...thanks for your help
> 
> I know about the safety and other things......the drive shaft will be reused and the mounts also
> 
> i cut the frame on the donor after the trans mount.....and will reuse the factory parts.....
> 
> i have a manual comming and this bus is 3 yrs older than a buddys who has the same engine and trans and gears..guess i need to get him to find out the calibration off his ecu to make this 1 just like it to make it factory???????
> 
> 
> the dana site says i will turn not over 6000 rpm
> 
> i will turn 3917 drive shaft rpm with this combo at 2450engine rpm (which is wide open 88 mph)
> 
> no problems......the 1 in there now turns 4250 at the same road spd


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Sounds like we're about the same age.  I am very familiar with the FMTV family of vehicles.  Sounds like you're experienced.  That's good.  3917 RPM is doable if you get the angularity and lengths correct.  Remember the driveline modification on the first FMTVs in the early 90s?   The troubleshooting manual will get you the electrical schematics.  The wtec II to wtec III in the FMTVs was probably due to Allison discontinuing production of WTEC II and switching 100% to WTEC III.  They're using Gen IV now.  Using the VIM is also good.  That makes the installation a lot cleaner.  Your buddy's cal might be the one to use, can't say for sure.  Even though you're using the engine and trans together from the donor, the torque converter will be correctly matched for the engine, but that doesn't guarantee correct vehicle performance changing from a fire truck to a bus.  Maybe I'm being overly cautious, but I still think the iSCAAN should be run to make sure what you end up with will perform correctly and the trans stays cool.  A properly equipped Allison distributor should be able to run that for you for a fee.  That's your call.  Worst case is you assemble it and have to go back in and change out a stator or torque converter pump.  You'll also need the distributor when you recal the ECU.  It sounds like a big ambitious undertaking, but as you know, it can be done.


----------



## rwoody

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

got it and glad you agree..i worked for s@s doing the driveshaft mods allover the country then~!  the drive haft is 17" long..not much to worry about that  i will ck the isacnn deal out ......after i get a ecm

we have listed in the manuels a series 2 to 3 interface wiring ..i might try and do that so  can get parts later model...

was also thinking just wire this up gen series 3 and use a 5 ton ecm and try it......we will get it in------- them go to the dealer for a flash......

thanks so much//going to get it done soon.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> rwoody - 12/6/2008  7:15 AM
> 
> got it and glad you agree..i worked for s@s doing the driveshaft mods allover the country then~!  the drive haft is 17" long..not much to worry about that  i will ck the isacnn deal out ......after i get a ecm
> 
> we have listed in the manuels a series 2 to 3 interface wiring ..i might try and do that so  can get parts later model...
> 
> was also thinking just wire this up gen series 3 and use a 5 ton ecm and try it......we will get it in------- them go to the dealer for a flash......
> 
> thanks so much//going to get it done soon.



Good luck.  I'm envious of your ambition and having a place to do the swap.  Where I live now won't let us put up the kind of building to do that in.  I'll fix that one day soon.   I see a building, overhead crane and a big lift in my future.......after I get 3 kids through college which starts this fall.  Take care of the troops, and the hardware that keeps them safe and helps them complete their missions.  We appreciate your service.


----------



## vtwinwilly

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

OK all you Allison guru's I'm stumped...

I have read most of this incredibly long thread seeking answers, but have come up empty.  Hopefully someone can help.

THE MACHINE:
1993 HR Navigator 
Cummins C8.3
Allison MD3060   WTEC II

THE PROBLEM:
1)  Upon start up, The Speedometer jumps up as high as 80mph... dances around, then eventually settles down.  The ECU starts to beep, and the dash light reads "Do Not Shift" and indeed the transmissin will not shift.
2)  Check the fault codes and get 22 16 (indicating a bad speed sensor).
3)  Clear the codes and Transmission operates normally most, but not all of the time.  Sometimes it up-shifts sloppily, and down shifts HARD!
4)  The next time I start it, speedo jumps and the "Do Not Shift" light is on again... and the cycle continues.
5)  Sometimes - not always - after the 22 16 code has been cleared, I will get a 13 12 code indicating low voltage to the ECU.

DIAGNOSTICS I HAVE DONE SO FAR:
1)  Checked the speed sensors.  They read approx 275ohms.  I read somewhere they were suppose to read 300 so I replaced both.  The new ones read 325ohms.  This was probably a waste of money... oh well.
2) Checked the connections going into the sensors.
3) Check for continuity through the wire from the sensor back to the ECU... all is good.
4)  Checked the resistance of the sensors at the ECU - 342 ohms (so I know the connection is being made).
5)  Grounded the ECU body to a ground lug in the utility bay 


So this brings me to where I am today... still getting the 22 16 code... any ideas... any one... PLEASE!

Bill B.


----------



## rwoody

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

my book shows that this is a output speed sensor reasonableness test 

it shows that you will get a do not shift light
and a dns lock in current range

it also tell me that the main transmission connector has water in it or had water in it and has a white film residue left that can be cleaned with contact cleaner and keep it out of the water


this is the connector that has a 1/4 bolt to dissemble

i would ck that connector and make sure that your voltage is correct and the fuse is not wet and no white film is showing up where there was water at 1 time and or the wiring where you get main power is good and not corroded!

hows that for reading a 40$(ebay) Allison sa2470a  manual!


----------



## vtwinwilly

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> rwoody - 12/8/2008  9:46 PM
> 
> my book shows that this is a output speed sensor reasonableness test
> 
> it shows that you will get a do not shift light
> and a dns lock in current range
> 
> it also tell me that the main transmission connector has water in it or had water in it and has a white film residue left that can be cleaned with contact cleaner and keep it out of the water
> 
> 
> this is the connector that has a 1/4 bolt to dissemble
> 
> i would ck that connector and make sure that your voltage is correct and the fuse is not wet and no white film is showing up where there was water at 1 time and or the wiring where you get main power is good and not corroded!
> 
> hows that for reading a 40$(ebay) Allison sa2470a  manual!



I will make the above checks as suggested.  Just to be clear ... when you say the "main transmission connector" you're talking about the one on the transmission itself right next to the dipstick input.... yes?

Where do I get an Allion sa2470a manual  (for $40 at that)?  What a deal!

I'll let you know if your suggestions work.  I have hope as that particular connector is the only one I haven't checked.

Thanks

Bill B.


----------



## rwoody

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

ebay bill
 :evil: 

ck this out also....

http://www.utxchange.com/Informatio...solation Kits for WT ECUs 6-WT-98, Rev. A.pdf


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

http://www.allisontransmission.com/publications/pubs/TS2470EN.jsp

$60 direct from Allison.


----------



## rwoody

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

yes sir....but i got another manual also..

found a man to program ecm

will let you know outcome..of repower


----------



## rwoody

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

HEY GUYS,

sure been working hard to get this engine in..thanks for all the help
you can see the pic here as its easier for me to
post them.

http://www.wanderlodgeownersgroup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2063

woody
90 sp
Bertha conversion


----------



## vtwinwilly

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

Just wanted to give everyone an update.

Before I got a chance to pull, clean, and re-install the main connector as recomended by RWOODY (thx Woody), I had an appointment to get a new set of rear tires put on the motorhome before our annual Christmas trip.  When I went back to pick up the motohome, the shift tower would not shift, and after a few seconds would go dead.  I recall reading about this (someone else with a 94 Dynasty had the same issue) on this forum, and as I recall, they had to replace the ECU.

Being a CoachNet member, I called and had the coach towed from the tire place, to Southwest International (the only Allison certifide facility I could find open on a Saturday).  They found a short in one of the batteries which seemed to correspond with the low voltage fault from the ECU, so they replaced both, but this didn't fix the problem.  They then sent the ECU out to be reprogrammed, being told that often when there's a low power fault, the ECU can loose it's programming.  They reflashed the memory, and are now telling me the ECU is good (at least according to their bench test).  While plugged into the bench computer, they downloaded several fault codes.  All fell into the categories of Low Voltage, or input/output sensors.

The ECU is now back at the shop, waiting to be re-installed in the motorhome.  Hopefully that will get done tomorrow.

Does anyone have any idea what would cause the ECU to power up for just a few seconds, then go dead?  Turn the key off, and it does it again.  My symptoms are identical to the fella on this forum with the 94 Dynasty, but I can't seem to find his post now, nor how his situation turned out.


----------



## jljeeper@msn.com

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

I have a 94 with a MD3060 and my ECU would die or go dead but it was related to the cold. It would be dead in the cold mornings and start working in the afternoon. I finally proved this to be the case by using a hair dryer to warm the ECU and it would eventually come on (2-3 min after applying heat) I could then take the ECU that was working in the warm afternoon and place it in the freezer for about 5 min and it was dead until it warmed up. This was repeatable every time with out fail. I sent the ECU to a repair facility somewhere in MN (I think). They fixed the problem that was temperature related, they said they had to resolder several surface mount components. When I got the ECU back it had several codes that I could not clear and that it didn't have before. I have a feeling that it may have been reprogrammed with the wrong code for my coach or who knows? It did seem to work fine though. I didn't feel comfortable with it in that state so I went and ordered a new ECU (several thousand dollars) I now at least have a working spare. Maybe it just needs a reflash after they worked on it. I wonder if your ECU would start working after it warmed up?


----------



## rwoody

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

i still think that you have a bad connection some where in that system

the tech is not cking what the manual says to do if this is encountered

ecu should have a stand alone memory that will not be erased. this is on the chip.

have him pull the plug  and clean with contact cleaner or at least look at it before he flashs the ecm....

http://tktsales.com/ecu.html

call this man with over 20 yrs of allison certs

he will tell you the straight scoop! :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions



> jljeeper - 12/17/2008  7:16 PM
> 
> I have a 94 with a MD3060 and my ECU would die or go dead but it was related to the cold. It would be dead in the cold mornings and start working in the afternoon. I finally proved this to be the case by using a hair dryer to warm the ECU and it would eventually come on (2-3 min after applying heat) I could then take the ECU that was working in the warm afternoon and place it in the freezer for about 5 min and it was dead until it warmed up. This was repeatable every time with out fail. I sent the ECU to a repair facility somewhere in MN (I think). They fixed the problem that was temperature related, they said they had to resolder several surface mount components. When I got the ECU back it had several codes that I could not clear and that it didn't have before. I have a feeling that it may have been reprogrammed with the wrong code for my coach or who knows? It did seem to work fine though. I didn't feel comfortable with it in that state so I went and ordered a new ECU (several thousand dollars) I now at least have a working spare. Maybe it just needs a reflash after they worked on it. I wonder if your ECU would start working after it warmed up?



I think that was DMR Electronics (Hibbing, MN?) that did your repair. I remember the discussions on this issue.


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions



> rwoody - 12/17/2008  10:12 PM
> 
> i still think that you have a bad connection some where in that system
> 
> the tech is not cking what the manual says to do if this is encountered
> 
> ecu should have a stand alone memory that will not be erased. this is on the chip.
> 
> have him pull the plug  and clean with contact cleaner or at least look at it before he flashs the ecm....
> 
> http://tktsales.com/ecu.html
> 
> call this man with over 20 yrs of allison certs
> 
> he will tell you the straight scoop! :approve:  :approve:  :approve:



You are correct.  The program itself is flashed onto a EE chip that does not lose its mind after a power loss, even an extended one.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Woody:  How's your Wanderlodge coming along?  I did not register to see the photos, but once I saw it the pictures were on a Wanderlodge forum, I see what you mean about your project being a lot cheaper than a new one!


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions



> vtwinwilly - 12/17/2008  5:25 PM
> 
> Just wanted to give everyone an update.
> 
> Before I got a chance to pull, clean, and re-install the main connector as recomended by RWOODY (thx Woody), I had an appointment to get a new set of rear tires put on the motorhome before our annual Christmas trip.  When I went back to pick up the motohome, the shift tower would not shift, and after a few seconds would go dead.  I recall reading about this (someone else with a 94 Dynasty had the same issue) on this forum, and as I recall, they had to replace the ECU.
> 
> Being a CoachNet member, I called and had the coach towed from the tire place, to Southwest International (the only Allison certifide facility I could find open on a Saturday).  They found a short in one of the batteries which seemed to correspond with the low voltage fault from the ECU, so they replaced both, but this didn't fix the problem.  They then sent the ECU out to be reprogrammed, being told that often when there's a low power fault, the ECU can loose it's programming.  They reflashed the memory, and are now telling me the ECU is good (at least according to their bench test).  While plugged into the bench computer, they downloaded several fault codes.  All fell into the categories of Low Voltage, or input/output sensors.
> 
> The ECU is now back at the shop, waiting to be re-installed in the motorhome.  Hopefully that will get done tomorrow.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what would cause the ECU to power up for just a few seconds, then go dead?  Turn the key off, and it does it again.  My symptoms are identical to the fella on this forum with the 94 Dynasty, but I can't seem to find his post now, nor how his situation turned out.



Southwest International - are you in the Dallas area?


----------



## rwoody

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

coming right along

hoping to start it today

nice weather down here ....

doing pin out on viw right now.


----------



## vtwinwilly

RE: Allison Transmission Questions



> dbarton291 - 12/17/2008  11:07 PM
> 
> ...
> 
> Southwest International - are you in the Dallas area?



Yes ... I am in the Dallas area.  and now it's a done deal.

Southwest International tested my harness and all sensors.  They were all OK.  They sent the ECU (or TCM as they referred to it) to Inland transmission to be re-programmed.  Even after this was done the ECU was still flakey.  They then programmed a new ECU/TCM (someone please educate me about the difference), and everything is now rock solid.  I picked the coach up last night (Southwest is open til 10:00pm) and the transmission is performing flawlessly.  I've only owned this old coach for about 18 months, and the transmission has never worked better.  Shifts are silky smooth.

We were/are planning to take off this weekend for our annual Christmas trip, and Eddie at Southwest really went out of his way to get us back up and running.   I thought our trip was going to be cancelled (or at least postponed) but we're back on the road.  Thanks Eddie!

I'm going to go have a good time now.  I'll stress about the $3500 in January.


----------



## rwoody

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

thats great that you got it repaired

will drive mine tomorrow

did the pin out from the allison manual and excited the tcm/ecm and got the magic N N

i cannot understand that if the ing sense wire is to be used with battery/key on or not.
they work togather and it forward and reverse with 6 light in the window

this is after extending shifter wires and figuring out which wires that i really need form VIM and VIH and ECM

if you want to see pictures please email this contact for them

sorry they made a mistake and it was for everyone to view 

http://www.wanderlodgeownersgroup.com/forums/sendmessage.php


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Ignition sense is powered when the ignition key goes to on.  Battery is hot when the master switch is on and the ignition is still off.

ECU = electronic control unit    TCM = transmission control module

If I'm not mistaken, Delco preffered the term ECU for just about any controller.  I think the use of the term TCM for transmission controllers started with Delphi.


----------



## rwoody

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

so the key pad stays lit up all the time?????

i have cat eyes untill i hook up the ing sense..

hooked them both to bat power thru relay and drove it this eve

have to rework throttle..gives it 1/2  and it still ran 65 hit all gears

thanks!


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> rwoody - 12/20/2008  6:36 PM
> 
> so the key pad stays lit up all the time?????
> 
> i have cat eyes untill i hook up the ing sense..
> 
> hooked them both to bat power thru relay and drove it this eve
> 
> have to rework throttle..gives it 1/2  and it still ran 65 hit all gears
> 
> thanks!



The key pad should not be lit up all the time.  On the Allison schematics, a circuit labeled battery power (not just +) is battery power after the master switch, unless the schematic shows an oil pressure switch or something in between the battery and the component being powered.

For example, wires 336A and 336B on interface drawing 07-047 are labeled battery power through a ten amp fuse.  That's just what it means, battery power.  146 (346) are ignition sense, which tells the TCM when the ignition switch is on.  Ignition sense "wakes up" the TCM.  When shutting down, the shift selector stays lit until the signal from the engine speed sensor goes to zero.


----------



## rwoody

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

ok thanks for your clarification

i will switch a couple around!


----------



## rwoody

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

done deal

drove 750 miles home

and 500 this weekend

great conversion~!!!


----------



## rjb11632

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

I have an '89 Elite coach w/ a 3208 cat and an allison MT643. The problem is when I try to toggle back to neutral from drive  the lcd goes blank for about 2-3 seconds and then right back to D. I can get under the rear of the coach and shift it manually but it goes all the way to R then it goes in to N with the toggle. I have done that three times. The third time it took three attempts to get to N from D, but it got me home without a tow. Can anyone help? Thank You.


----------



## MavHD

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

I have a 2001 Chevy 2500HD with a 8.1 and a allison. The truck only has 36000 miles on it. Today in Ohio we have a bad snow storm and coming to work in 4WD the Shift indicator did not show the correct gear, the service engine light came on, and shifting between gears when stopped is quite harsh. I was in "D" when I came to a stop, then when I went to go, the truck didn't respond, the shifted hard and the indicator showed 3rd gear. I wasn't in 3rd. I shifted back to park, the indicator is not highlighting the other gears. Right now, the truck seems to drive fine, but I have to count to make sure I'm going into the correct gear. 4WD goes in and out with not problem, but again its very harsh when stopped and shifting from P to D or to R.  Have you ever heard of this?  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> MavHD - 1/28/2009  8:40 AM
> 
> I have a 2001 Chevy 2500HD with a 8.1 and a allison. The truck only has 36000 miles on it. Today in Ohio we have a bad snow storm and coming to work in 4WD the Shift indicator did not show the correct gear, the service engine light came on, and shifting between gears when stopped is quite harsh. I was in "D" when I came to a stop, then when I went to go, the truck didn't respond, the shifted hard and the indicator showed 3rd gear. I wasn't in 3rd. I shifted back to park, the indicator is not highlighting the other gears. Right now, the truck seems to drive fine, but I have to count to make sure I'm going into the correct gear. 4WD goes in and out with not problem, but again its very harsh when stopped and shifting from P to D or to R.  Have you ever heard of this?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Sounds like it may be the NSBU switch on the side of the transmission.

It's best to see which codes are stored in the powertrain control module and the transmission control module.  Once you know what those computers think is going on, you can look at the affected system(s).  

If you do not have access to a Tech 2(that's the scanner used to read the codes), you may want to pay a dealer or a local trans shop to read the codes for you.  As always, access to a service manual will be a big help.  You could always put an NSBU switch on it, but I can't absolutely guarantee that's the problem.


----------



## Triple E

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

I have a 1996 MD3060 6 speed automatic.  I want to drain and refill the transmission with synthetic.  Question:  (a)  Can I flush the tranny before the refill or should that be done at an Allison shop?  (b)  If this is something that I can do, what do I need to do in order to do a proper flush.
I have a feeling that there is more than just pulling a couple of plugs.  Thank you, -Steve


----------



## jljeeper@msn.com

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

I too switched to Transynd synthetic oil. What I remember is you can just change the oil as normal and refill with Transynd. What was stated by Allison for those who wanted the extra long change interval (5 year, I think) offered by using Transynd was that you needed to change your oil twice before it was considered to be 100% synthetic oil. I believe this was because that was the only way to get the mass of oil that resides in the torque converter diluted enough. Transynd is compatible with the regular stock transmission oil. I'm getting ready to change for the second time after 18 months, then I will be good for 5 years. If any of this is incorrect someone here will catch it.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

That is correct.


----------



## Triple E

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

After changing the oil in my MD3060 (1996), I decided to recheck the torque on the bolts around the filter covers.  The torque setting = 45 ft/lb.  The filter cover's and the bolts around the edge of the Channel Plate Assemble all torque just fine.  Only 1/3 of them needed retorqued.  But the bolts on the inner plate would not tighten.  I gave them one full turn and was worried about turning them anymore.  These bolts do, however, fill snug.  I guess what I mean by snug, they are more than finger tight.  Do I have problem or is this what is expected?

Thank you in advance....


----------



## jljeeper@msn.com

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

I had the same experience so I called Allison support. I was worried that something was stripped inside. Some of the bolts tightened down to a firm torque and some didn't. I was relieved to hear that some of these bolts are tappered threads and are access covers for some test probes or something of that nature. Anyhow they won't tighten down to a positive stop. I forgot the exact locations of them but I think they were diagonal from one another and there were several. I'm a little vague since it was nearly two years ago. It is completely normal. Hey what a resource this place is......

After reading again, I am not sure if we are talking about the same bolts. I am refering to the bottom of the transmission around the filter cover area.


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions



> Triple E - 2/24/2009  9:48 PM
> 
> After changing the oil in my MD3060 (1996), I decided to recheck the torque on the bolts around the filter covers.  The torque setting = 45 ft/lb.  The filter cover's and the bolts around the edge of the Channel Plate Assemble all torque just fine.  Only 1/3 of them needed retorqued.  But the bolts on the inner plate would not tighten.  I gave them one full turn and was worried about turning them anymore.  These bolts do, however, fill snug.  I guess what I mean by snug, they are more than finger tight.  Do I have problem or is this what is expected?
> 
> Thank you in advance....



I'm not sure what you mean by the inner plate.  There's bolts for the filter covers, bolts that attach the control module to the main case, and there's some pressure taps also.


----------



## Triple E

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

Yes, we are talking about the same bolts.  In my "3000 Product Family Service Manual"  it calls the plate that the oil filter covers are bolted to the "Channel Plate Assembly".

From what I can tell, the Channel Plate Assembly is the base for the "Control Valve Assembly".

Hey thanks for you help.  I sure like this site.  -Steve


----------



## Triple E

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

Sorry not inner plate.  Wrong word.  What I mean is the bolt heads in the center of the channel plate under the transmission.  -Steve


----------



## Triple E

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

OK, I got this fancy service manual that tells me a lot about my MD3060.  Except where to mount a remote temperature sensor.  I found where the local one is for the computer but I want to be able to view the temperature from the driver seat.  Can you help explain where the remote should be installed?  Also, do you prefer an electrical type or capillary?


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions



> Triple E - 2/28/2009  11:46 PM
> 
> OK, I got this fancy service manual that tells me a lot about my MD3060.  Except where to mount a remote temperature sensor.  I found where the local one is for the computer but I want to be able to view the temperature from the driver seat.  Can you help explain where the remote should be installed?  Also, do you prefer an electrical type or capillary?




For a temp sensor, you want to install the sending unit in the "to cooler" line at the transmission.  That's also known as converter out.  That is where the oil is its hottest.

The temp sensor used by the control system is in the sump.  Its readings will be cooler than the temperatures generated at converter out.

Electrical is the way to go.  Definitely.


----------



## Triple E

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

Is there an empty port there that I can mount too?  What should the temperature range be?  Hey thanks db, you have been a lot of help.


----------



## Triple E

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

dbarton;  I found the temp. range, 180 - 220 F.   There is a "plug assembly, shipping, SAE 16" next to a "plug assembly, pressure tap".  This is on, what the book calls, "Integral Sump Cooler".  Would the SAE 16 plug location be the right place for the temperature sensor?  If I remember right, the sensor should be in contact with the fluid to get the actual temperature.  -Steve


----------



## Triple E

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

Well it warmed up enough to spend some time under the MH.  With my belly and winter clothes made it hard to climb under.  So today I was able to see what I have.  There is already a sensor Tee-ed into the cooling hose where you said it should be. I think this is the HOT temp. switch to my instrument panel.  It appears that all I have to do is take out the Tee and replace with a Cross and mission will be accomplished. 

Thank you dbarton with all of you help.  I appreciated all of you input.     :approve: 
-Steve


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions



> Triple E - 3/1/2009  7:02 PM
> 
> Well it warmed up enough to spend some time under the MH.  With my belly and winter clothes made it hard to climb under.  So today I was able to see what I have.  There is already a sensor Tee-ed into the cooling hose where you said it should be. I think this is the HOT temp. switch to my instrument panel.  It appears that all I have to do is take out the Tee and replace with a Cross and mission will be accomplished.
> 
> Thank you dbarton with all of you help.  I appreciated all of you input.     :approve:
> -Steve



Make doubly sure this is in the to cooler and not the from cooler line.  OEMs don't always locate that sensor in the to cooler line for reasons I don't always agree with.  Also, do you have an output retarder on this transmission?


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions



> Triple E - 3/1/2009  4:20 PM
> 
> dbarton;  I found the temp. range, 180 - 220 F.   There is a "plug assembly, shipping, SAE 16" next to a "plug assembly, pressure tap".  This is on, what the book calls, "Integral Sump Cooler".  Would the SAE 16 plug location be the right place for the temperature sensor?  If I remember right, the sensor should be in contact with the fluid to get the actual temperature.  -Steve



180 - 220 is the sump temp normal range, not to cooler.  Unless this MH is very new, it will probably not have an integral sump cooler.

For to cooler temps, the max is 300F.  After 300F, trans fluid starts to break down.  Transynd is more tolerant than most, but heat is still its enemy.  For retarders, 300 is still max, but those are allowed to go to 330 intermittently during retarder apply.


----------



## Triple E

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

I have a 1997 Triple E Empress on a 1996 Freightliner chassie.  So I assume the Allison is a 1996 model.

Now I will do my best to try explain the location of the temp sensor.  If the Torque Converter is facing North, this temp sensor is on the West.  Opposite of the Name Plate.  The hose is coming form the radiator going into the transmission and back to the radiator.  The temp sensor is inline with this hose entering the cooler on the West side.

From the drawing that I have I do not think I have a Retarder, but, since I do not know what a retarder is, I am not sure.  From the drawing's it appears that the Retarder add about six inches to the transmission and I do not have this extra length.

The book says that the Sump temp should be 160 - 200 degrees F and the Converter-out temp should be 180 - 220 degress F.  Will  the temp. going in to the cooler be different than the Convertor?  Thank again, -Steve


----------



## Triple E

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

I wish I could edit the above comment but it is to late.  I am going to try to explain better.

If you are looking at the back of the Rear Cover assembly, directly under this cover are to ports, side by side, which is the cooler ports.  The hose, with the sensor, is coming from the radiator and is mounted to the port on the left.  So the path is radiator, hose, Tee w/sensor, cooling port.  The port on the right is the return line back to the radiator.  

The reason I say the cooling port is on the left is because of the manual that I have.  "To Cooler" on the left "From Cooler" on the right.  I cannot find any markings on the unit.

No, I do not have a Retarder.  If I had studied my service manual a litter harder I could have figured this out.

I hope this helps with your questions.  Thanks, -Steve


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions



> Triple E - 3/3/2009  5:44 PM
> 
> I wish I could edit the above comment but it is to late.  I am going to try to explain better.
> 
> If you are looking at the back of the Rear Cover assembly, directly under this cover are to ports, side by side, which is the cooler ports.  The hose, with the sensor, is coming from the radiator and is mounted to the port on the left.  So the path is radiator, hose, Tee w/sensor, cooling port.  The port on the right is the return line back to the radiator.
> 
> The reason I say the cooling port is on the left is because of the manual that I have.  "To Cooler" on the left "From Cooler" on the right.  I cannot find any markings on the unit.
> 
> No, I do not have a Retarder.  If I had studied my service manual a litter harder I could have figured this out.
> 
> I hope this helps with your questions.  Thanks, -Steve



Okay if to cooler is on the left and from cooler is on the right, and the sensor is on the left, the flow is trans, sensor, hose, cooler, hose, back to trans.  That means the sensor is in the to cooler port which is good.

Different vehicles run slightly lower or higher of the normal sump temp listed in the book.  The maximums are 250 in the sump and 300 to the cooler.

If you look closely at the cooler ports on the back of the transmission, you'll see two "V"s cast into the manifold the ports are in.  Notice the direction the base of each V is pointing.  That's the direction of the oil flow.  If the port on the left is to cooler, the V cast in it will be point out of the transmission.  Opposite for from cooler.  Sneaky, huh.


----------



## Triple E

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

DUH!!!!  I am stupid.  I won't tell you how stupid but stupid.  Thanks for turning on the light in my head.  I had in my head that the cooler was part of the transmission not the cooler at the radiator.  Now I just told you how stupid.   :dead: 

I owe you db.  Thanks   :approve: 

-Steve


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions



> Triple E - 3/4/2009  2:37 AM
> 
> DUH!!!!  I am stupid.  I won't tell you how stupid but stupid.  Thanks for turning on the light in my head.  I had in my head that the cooler was part of the transmission not the cooler at the radiator.  Now I just told you how stupid.   :dead:
> 
> I owe you db.  Thanks   :approve:
> 
> -Steve



Nah, you're just learnin.


----------



## Bassinger

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

I have a problem with my Allison V730 transmission. It starts out running fine and shifting the way it is supposed to but after it seems to warm up (after 50 or 60 miles) it drops back to 2nd gear and I can't go over 50 miles an hour. It can be helped by letting off the accelerator. The bus is kowned by a Gospel Group and we can find no one in our area to tell what is wrong.  We have replaced the Modulator valve but no help.


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions



> Bassinger - 3/4/2009  2:26 PM
> 
> I have a problem with my Allison V730 transmission. It starts out running fine and shifting the way it is supposed to but after it seems to warm up (after 50 or 60 miles) it drops back to 2nd gear and I can't go over 50 miles an hour. It can be helped by letting off the accelerator. The bus is kowned by a Gospel Group and we can find no one in our area to tell what is wrong.  We have replaced the Modulator valve but no help.



The V730 was modified at one time to include a low oil sensor.  After the trans warms up, a bimetal strip bends and allows a steam of oil to inhibit the 2-3 shift.  I would check the oil first and calibrate the dipstick.  If that's not it, I'd drop the pan and inspect the sensor itself to see if anything looks out of sorts.

Another possibility is the trans governor pressure may have a problem at operating temperature.

Is the engine making power and full load RPM?  If engine power or RPM is not up to snuff, the bus won't make enough oomph to maintain third.  Unless this trans is real old, the 2-3 shift is not modulated.

Just some ideas to get you started.


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions



> Bassinger - 3/4/2009  2:26 PM
> 
> I have a problem with my Allison V730 transmission. It starts out running fine and shifting the way it is supposed to but after it seems to warm up (after 50 or 60 miles) it drops back to 2nd gear and I can't go over 50 miles an hour. It can be helped by letting off the accelerator. The bus is kowned by a Gospel Group and we can find no one in our area to tell what is wrong.  We have replaced the Modulator valve but no help.



Just another suggestion.  To find an Allison authorized service outlet, go to www.allisontransmission.com and click on the service locator.

What area are you in?  If I know of somebody, I might be able to offer a suggestion.


----------



## deliveryguy

RE: Allison Transmission Questions


	I have a 1992 gmc with an Allison at 545 and a v8 366 gas. I found an at 545 from a 1981 International mvm 404 gas. Will they mate?


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions



> deliveryguy - 3/8/2009  4:46 PM
> 
> 
> I have a 1992 gmc with an Allison at 545 and a v8 366 gas. I found an at 545 from a 1981 International mvm 404 gas. Will they mate?



Each transmission will have an assembly number, sometimes labeled as a part number on the ID tag that's on the side of the transmission.  You need to get a parts catalog, or take the numbers to someone with a parts catalog to see what's different between the two.  The transmissions may have different engine RPM ratings, speedo drive gears, etc.


----------



## deliveryguy

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

International part #23012289 GMC part# 156221144


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions



> deliveryguy - 3/8/2009  8:28 PM
> 
> International part #23012289 GMC part# 156221144



Go to www.allisontransmission.com and select service locator.  Give it your location and it will show you the authorized Allison service outlets in your area that can compare the two assemblies.

I think you've got one too many numbers in that GMC number.  You might want to check it.  Have your serial numbers handy too, just in case. In fact, that GMC number doesn't look like any combination of GMC numbers I have ever seen.  15681144 maybe?


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Just for fun, whaddya bet that GMC trans is 4000RPM with a sixteen tooth speedo gear and the IHC is 3600 RPM with a five tooth speedo?  Let's see how close I get.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

The suspense is killing me.  Deliveryguy, did you check that GMC number and get the two transmission numbers compared?


----------



## Triple E

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

Hello again dB.  Well I have my temperature gauge and sensor now.  As I have explained earlier, on the cooling hose is a sensor which I believe is the HIGH temperature alarm to my dash.  

Question, Should I leave the HIGH temperature installed and add the analog sensor or remove and replace the HIGH temperature switch with the new analog sensor?

I don't think that I need both but would like to have your advice.

Thank you again in advance.

Ps:  The new gauge has a built in High Alarm.


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions



> Triple E - 3/29/2009  11:20 PM
> 
> Hello again dB.  Well I have my temperature gauge and sensor now.  As I have explained earlier, on the cooling hose is a sensor which I believe is the HIGH temperature alarm to my dash.
> 
> Question, Should I leave the HIGH temperature installed and add the analog sensor or remove and replace the HIGH temperature switch with the new analog sensor?
> 
> I don't think that I need both but would like to have your advice.
> 
> Thank you again in advance.
> 
> Ps:  The new gauge has a built in High Alarm.



It's really your call.  If you want a personal opinion, if it were my coach, I'd use the gauge/alarm combo to keep from adding "stuff" into the trans cooling system and not lose any functionality the OEM already built in.


----------



## Triple E

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

I am not sure what you are saying.  I think you are saying to replace the binary switch with the analog transducer but not sure.  Currently I have no transmission indication other than "Transmission Oil Hot".  

Yes I would like to have your "personal opinion", please.  Thank you.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> Triple E - 3/30/2009  2:53 PM
> 
> I am not sure what you are saying.  I think you are saying to replace the binary switch with the analog transducer but not sure.  Currently I have no transmission indication other than "Transmission Oil Hot".
> 
> Yes I would like to have your "personal opinion", please.  Thank you.



If you now have only a hot oil indicator, and you have purchased a gauge that reads out temperature and also has a hot oil indicator, my opinion would be to use the latter in place of the former.  

Just make sure the sending unit for the temperature gauge is in the "to cooler" oil line.


----------



## Triple E

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

Yes, you have set me straight on the cooling lines.  Thanks again db.  -Steve

( < = to cooler, > = from cooler )


----------



## LasVegasboyz

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Question to all you Allison Gurus.  I have a 1994 Allison MD3060 6-SP married to Cummins C8.3 in my motorhome.  I am having some intermittent problems that are cold weather related.  My transmission (during cold weather conditions after long stops - couple of weeks) shifts from 1st gear to 2nd gear, and then goes to error code 5622 (2nd Gear Range Verification test) and "Do Not Shift".  Turn the motorhomme off, and turn it back on it comes up again.  After doing it several times, it shifts to 3rd gear fine, but does not shift from 5th gear to 6th gear and gives error code 5655 (5th Gear Range Verification Test).  Turn it on and off a couple of more times, and it is good to go.  Last week I drove 600 miles with fine shifting after the initial 20 minute, 20 mile or so problems.  The problem does not seem to happen when it is hot out (I am in Las Vegas).

Secondly, during cold weather (Las Vegas cold) when outside temperatures lows are in mid 30s and high in 50s (that is cold for Las Vegas), when I start the motorhome after sitting for some time (month or so), the transmission does not initially ingage (for about 5 minutes or so).  I press the key pad "D" but no tone or transmission engagement.  After about 5 minutes or so of idle time, the transmission finally shifts and I am good to go.  The above Range Verification Test problem recently started, but the cold start-up issue has been there ever since I bought the motorhome in 2000.  If I drive the motorhome weekly, it shifts fine at the start-up (no problems there).

Took it to the local Allison dealer, and they cannot duplicate the problem.  Once I drive there, it gets to normal operating temps, and no problems (unless it sits for a while).  They have pulled the codes and changed the output sensor.  Very frustrating.  Any ideas where to look for this.  Or what can I tell Allison folks to look at.


----------



## jljeeper@msn.com

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

I had a simular cold weather condition where my rig wouldn't start or even crank in the cold morning but by the warm after noon it would start fine, The shift display panel would sometimes be blank in the morning and ok in the afternoon. I was able to duplicate the problem by puttint the ECU in the freezer for 10-15 minutes. Then when I confirmed that the problem existed I then took a hair dryer and warmed the ECU for a few minutes and the problem went away. It was a problem with the ECU. I have a 1994 Southwind with the Allison MD3060 with the 5.9. I could repeat the problem everytime. I sent it out to a repair facility and they did find several components that needed resoldering (surface mount resistors mostly) They did get rid of the cold temp failure but it came back with a error code (don't remember what it was but it is probably in prior posts in this posting). I think the error code didn't even pertain to my coach setup. I still think it just may have needed to be reprogrammed after the repairs but I just ended up buying a new ECU.

The ECU I am refering to is the unit that the shift pad connects to. Controls the shifting program.
Good luck


----------



## LasVegasboyz

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Thanks for the information jljeeper.  I read your previous post.  I plan on trying to warm up the ECU with a hair dryer when it gets cold and the startup shifting starts acting up.  Even though my problem seems to be somewhat different in the sense that regardless of the outside temperature, if I use the coach every week the transmission shifts into the gear effortlessly.  The problem only happens when it is cold and the coach sits for a while.  

Second, the ECU and the display comes on when cold.  It just wont shift into gear for 5 minutes or so.  The ECU is mounted in one of the front storage bins under the coach, so I doubt there is a big temperature change in the bay within 5 minutes of engine start-up.

However, just the fact that a solid state ECU is impacted by ambient temperature (based on your experience) leads me to believe that some of the electronics or connections may be temperature related.

I was 45 degrees today in the morning, and I took the coach to the local Allison dealer without any problems.  It was sitting for about 4 days.  The Allison mechanic suggested that I paste a picture of him in the coach as the problem disappears when he is around :laugh: .

Thanks for taking the time to respond.


----------



## Jesse

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

I also have a question for the allison gurus. I have a 2000 dutchstar With a 8.3 cummins and a md3060. The trans shifts funny on all upshifts. The downshifts seem ok, maybe a little firm but I think its alright. On the upshifts it act like it goes into gear, then out, then in again, then out and finally in for good. It happens in all the gears and does not change with tranny temp. It also acts the same in economy mode, just at 2100rpm instead of 2500.

  Once the tranny finally finds the gear it seems fine. It runs down the highway with no issues at all. The fluid looks and smells old but is not burnt. I didnt find anything scary in the filters either.

  I don't know if its related or not but sometimes the cruise control will kick out for no reason. ?????

  I just bought this thing so I don't have alot of history on it. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> Jesse - 4/19/2009  6:52 PM
> 
> I also have a question for the allison gurus. I have a 2000 dutchstar With a 8.3 cummins and a md3060. The trans shifts funny on all upshifts. The downshifts seem ok, maybe a little firm but I think its alright. On the upshifts it act like it goes into gear, then out, then in again, then out and finally in for good. It happens in all the gears and does not change with tranny temp. It also acts the same in economy mode, just at 2100rpm instead of 2500.
> 
> Once the tranny finally finds the gear it seems fine. It runs down the highway with no issues at all. The fluid looks and smells old but is not burnt. I didnt find anything scary in the filters either.
> 
> I don't know if its related or not but sometimes the cruise control will kick out for no reason. ?????
> 
> I just bought this thing so I don't have alot of history on it. Any help will be greatly appreciated.



Sounds like an intermittent throttle signal from the engine, which would also relate to the cruise control not functioning properly.


----------



## Jesse

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Thanks for the response.

  I drained the fluid today and pulled the filters. I also pulled the valvebody for a good inspection.There was a couple of chunks of what looks like gasket material stuck in the screen. One piece was about 3/8'' wide and 1/2'' long. It was hard to tell if it there was any of the separator plate gasket missing though. I was going to ohm test the solenoids and put it back together with new gaskets and refill with dextron for now. I'm going to switch to transynd when this issue is resolved.

   Anything else I should look at while its apart?

   When its back together if its not fixed I'm going to put it on the computer to see whats going on. Not sure what that will tell up being its not setting any codes.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> Jesse - 4/19/2009  10:47 PM
> 
> Thanks for the response.
> 
> I drained the fluid today and pulled the filters. I also pulled the valvebody for a good inspection.There was a couple of chunks of what looks like gasket material stuck in the screen. One piece was about 3/8'' wide and 1/2'' long. It was hard to tell if it there was any of the separator plate gasket missing though. I was going to ohm test the solenoids and put it back together with new gaskets and refill with dextron for now. I'm going to switch to transynd when this issue is resolved.
> 
> Anything else I should look at while its apart?
> 
> When its back together if its not fixed I'm going to put it on the computer to see whats going on. Not sure what that will tell up being its not setting any codes.



The scenario I described will not necessarily set any codes.  If you get it hooked up to DOC, watch the speed signals also to check for intermittent signals.


----------



## Jesse

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

I got it back together yesterday. Took it for a road trip and it was the same. Rechecked for codes and for some reason it now came up with a 22-14. I swaped out the speed sensor and it shifts the way it is supposed to now. Not sure why there was no codes before but I'm thrilled its woking good now.

       Thanks again for the help.


----------



## H2H1

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Jesse glad you gotten the problem FIXED. I also have a Allison and have been reading all to post just to understand how and what to do if I should have a transmission problem. Thanks for posting your reply's, and good luck in your travels.


----------



## seetumail

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

hi
The initiative taken for the concern is very serious and needs an attention of everyone. This is the concern which exists in the society and needs to be eliminated from the society as soon as possible.
Eliza
Car Insurance


----------



## Triple E

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> dbarton291 - 3/31/2009  5:59 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Triple E - 3/30/2009  2:53 PM
> 
> I am not sure what you are saying.  I think you are saying to replace the binary switch with the analog transducer but not sure.  Currently I have no transmission indication other than "Transmission Oil Hot".
> 
> Yes I would like to have your "personal opinion", please.  Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you now have only a hot oil indicator, and you have purchased a gauge that reads out temperature and also has a hot oil indicator, my opinion would be to use the latter in place of the former.
> 
> Just make sure the sending unit for the temperature gauge is in the "to cooler" oil line.
Click to expand...



db, Ok I got the analog temperature sensor installed.  Took the MH out for a 100 mile drive.  The highest reading I got was 124 degrees F.  Mainly stayed around 116.  Outside air temp. at 50.  I check the sensor location with my IR and it match the sensor reading.  At these low readings is there a problem or am I all right?  The book says to be above 170 to measure the fluid level.
Yes, I am on the output to the cooler. ">"  Not the input.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

I'd say you are doing just fine.  In my opinion, if the vehicle is able to run that cool, I would set the oil level a little below the hot full mark on the dipstick.  That will allow for expansion of the oil if you get into a hot climate, steep hills, or tow a car.


----------



## Triple E

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> dbarton291 - 4/27/2009  7:25 AM
> 
> I'd say you are doing just fine.  In my opinion, if the vehicle is able to run that cool, I would set the oil level a little below the hot full mark on the dipstick.  That will allow for expansion of the oil if you get into a hot climate, steep hills, or tow a car.



I don't have a "HOT" or "COLD" full mark like others do.  Mine just has ADD and FULL.  But I get it anyway.  Also, you answered another question about the oil expansion.  Thanks again for the input, db, you have been a lot of help.  -Steve


----------



## HawgGuy

RE: Allison Transmission Questions



I have an oil leak problem.

1997 Safari Cat 3126/Allison MD 3060.  Started last fall, appears to be getting slightly worse.  Leaks at rest (sitting still) as well as down the road.  Around 38K miles on the clock. It appears the leak comes from the sump/body gasket. I'm fairly handy and was wondering if this is a DIY project, or will I open a can of worms. Attached link should give a reasonable picture of the leak, 40 miles after cleaning.

Tranny Leak Picture


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions



> HawgGuy - 5/3/2009  9:19 PM
> 
> 
> 
> I have an oil leak problem.
> 
> 1997 Safari Cat 3126/Allison MD 3060.  Started last fall, appears to be getting slightly worse.  Leaks at rest (sitting still) as well as down the road.  Around 38K miles on the clock. Â It appears the leak comes from the sump/body gasket. Â I'm fairly handy and was wondering if this is a DIY project, or will I open a can of worms. Â Attached link should give a reasonable picture of the leak, 40 miles after cleaning.
> 
> Â Tranny Leak Picture
> 
> Â



It can be done.  What you're looking at on the bottom of the transmission is not a pan.  It is the control module assembly.  You have to drop the control module using a floor jack because it is heavy.  You also have to be careful depending on which connector you have coming out the side of the trans connecting to the chassis wiring harness.  I would suggest getting a service manual so you have the torque values for the bolts and the procedures for dealing with the connector.  A manual may also come in handy down the road sometime.


----------



## executive_36

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Allison Man!

I also posted this as a new thread because I'm not yet used to using this forum. Here's my situation...

I was driving my 1988 Executive 36' coach with a Cummins 'B' and an Allison AT545 pusher at approx 20mph when it inadvertantly went into reverse and ground to a halt in the middle of the road.

The Transmission will not come out of reverse, but it will simultaneously engage in 1,2,3 and 4 forward gears. Of course, with both a forward and reverse gear engaged, the trans temperature wants to heat up pretty quickly.

Here's my question: Is there anything in the transmission that can cause this problem other than a malfunctioning valve body?

Please provide me with any insight you would like to share with me, thanks so much.


----------



## HawgGuy

RE: Allison Transmission Questions



> dbarton291 - 5/3/2009  10:22 PM
> 
> I would suggest getting a service manual so you have the torque values for the bolts and the procedures for dealing with the connector.  A manual may also come in handy down the road sometime.



Thanks for the reply.  I don't see a connector on the control module.  There is a a feedthrough harness connector above the nameplate which appears attached to the main body of the transmission - does that pass through to the control module assembly?


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions



> HawgGuy - 5/4/2009  8:18 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dbarton291 - 5/3/2009  10:22 PM
> 
> I would suggest getting a service manual so you have the torque values for the bolts and the procedures for dealing with the connector.  A manual may also come in handy down the road sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply.  I don't see a connector on the control module.  There is a a feedthrough harness connector above the nameplate which appears attached to the main body of the transmission - does that pass through to the control module assembly?
Click to expand...


Yes it does.  That's the one I'm referring to.


----------



## Triple E

RE: Allison Transmission Questions



> HawgGuy - 5/3/2009  6:19 PM
> 
> 
> 
> I have an oil leak problem.
> 
> 1997 Safari Cat 3126/Allison MD 3060.  Started last fall, appears to be getting slightly worse.  Leaks at rest (sitting still) as well as down the road.  Around 38K miles on the clock. Â It appears the leak comes from the sump/body gasket. Â I'm fairly handy and was wondering if this is a DIY project, or will I open a can of worms. Â Attached link should give a reasonable picture of the leak, 40 miles after cleaning.
> 
> Â Tranny Leak Picture
> 
> Â



This question is for "db".  In this picture of the transmission, you will see a bolt head on the side of the module.  What is this?  Is it a test port?  I have looked in my manual and cannot find anything on it.  If I wanted to install a pressure sensor, would this be a place to do it and what kind of pressure would I find?  Thanks, -Steve


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

That's a main pressure tap.  It's intended for troubleshooting, kinda like taking blood pressure.  You could put a pressure gauge in there if you wanted to, but if that gauge or line you hook up leaks going down the road.......you'll have a big mess on your hands.  Max pressure on most gauges used to troubleshoot at this location is usually 300 psi.


----------



## Triple E

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> dbarton291 - 5/5/2009  1:20 PM
> 
> That's a main pressure tap.  It's intended for troubleshooting, kinda like taking blood pressure.  You could put a pressure gauge in there if you wanted to, but if that gauge or line you hook up leaks going down the road.......you'll have a big mess on your hands.  Max pressure on most gauges used to troubleshoot at this location is usually 300 psi.



I understand.  I will leave well enough alone.  Thank you, again.


----------



## Tufaw

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

Hello AllisonMan and others. Recently my HT 755CR tranny began acting up. When I first start up my RV it will shift into drive without a problem but after two or three shifts from drive to neutral or reverse the tranny refuses to engage a gear and stays in neutral. I have to shut the engine down and restart before it will go into gear. I've noticed the shifting has changed also with shifts being later than normal. I have replaced the Throttle Position Sensor on the foot pedal without any success. I've talked with a mechanic and he thinks it might be a computer interface module that some of the older DDEC systems required. Your thoughts and any other comments would be appreciated

Rob


----------



## Tufaw

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

AllsionMan I forgot to mention that my HT 755CR is exhibiting a code 21 and that I did attach a new ground strap directly from the bell housing to the negative side of the batteries.

Rob


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions



> Tufaw - 5/21/2009  10:34 PM
> 
> Hello AllisonMan and others. Recently my HT 755CR tranny began acting up. When I first start up my RV it will shift into drive without a problem but after two or three shifts from drive to neutral or reverse the tranny refuses to engage a gear and stays in neutral. I have to shut the engine down and restart before it will go into gear. I've noticed the shifting has changed also with shifts being later than normal. I have replaced the Throttle Position Sensor on the foot pedal without any success. I've talked with a mechanic and he thinks it might be a computer interface module that some of the older DDEC systems required. Your thoughts and any other comments would be appreciated
> 
> Rob



Need to determine if this coach uses a TPS dedicated to the transmission, or if the transmission gets its throttle position signal from the DDEC engine via TECL - transmission to engine communication link.

Code 21 is throttle position sensor.  This code generates with a failed TPS, or if the trans ECU reads the TPS (trans dedicated or TECL) in an error zone, which is on either end of the TPS stroke.

If the vehicles uses a dedicated transmission TPS, it may be misadjusted to the high side (closer to open throttle, or towards the end of the TPS stroke).  That will make the shifts occur higher until the TPS autocals, and if the trans sees a high throttle signal in neutral, it will inhibit range.  

If the vehicle uses TECL, there is an interface module that was used.  That could be defective and may be the problem.  With TECL, the TPS you replaced on the foot pedal may be for the engine.

You have a dedicated trans TPS if you have dual potentiometers on the throttle pedal, or  you will see the black TPS body with a cable attached to the engine throttle pedal.  If the engine is DDEC, most of those did use TECL, but not all.

If you have TECL, my money is on the interface module, or the wiring to it.

If you have a dedicated trans TPS, the most likely cause is misadjustment of the cable or the pot on the throttle pedal.  Adjustment of the cable is covered in the Allison operators manual and mechanics' tips booklet for the 755.  To adjust a dedicated pot on the throttle pedal, I believe you have to plug in Allison DOC (or an old DDL reader) to read the throttle readings as you turn the pot on its two mounting screws which hold the potentiometer onto the throttle pedal assy.

Sometimes I get a little wordy.  I hope this makes sense.


----------



## Tufaw

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

I thank you Ron. I have an interface module on order. Regardless of how this turns out I will be dropping by your shop in Ridgefield to thank you and have my annual engine/tranny maintenance completed.

Rob


----------



## Tufaw

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

Sorry I meant to say thank you AllisonMan


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions



> Tufaw - 5/26/2009  10:12 AM
> 
> Sorry I meant to say thank you AllisonMan



Allisonman (Ron) is pretty busy these days.  I'm not him.  I'm just some flunkie that like to answer questions to keep his service skills from fading over time.  Maybe it's a losing battle.  

Allisonman is like a guy that wears a cape and tights and has a big S on his chest.  Think of me as Jimmie Olsen.  Gee Willikers.


----------



## Tufaw

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

Allisonman it would appear that my tranny problem is solved. After installing a new TECL the problem DID NOT go away so I was left with only two options. Take it back to DD/Allison or investigate a wiring harness problem. You did mention in your post that it could be the wiring. I decided to check it out and when I pulled the tranny ECU and disconnected the J1B and J1A plugs I found a slight bit of moisture and some oxidation in J1B (the plug which has the TPS inputs). I cleaned everything up and finished off with Electrical Contact Cleaner and dielectric grease. These plugs are not water tight so I goopuckied them with some silicon. I now have two new non-returnable electrical components to add to my inventory (TPS and DDEC II ATEC I TECL).Thanks again for all your help

Rob


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions



> Tufaw - 5/29/2009  4:25 PM
> 
> Allisonman it would appear that my tranny problem is solved. After installing a new TECL the problem DID NOT go away so I was left with only two options. Take it back to DD/Allison or investigate a wiring harness problem. You did mention in your post that it could be the wiring. I decided to check it out and when I pulled the tranny ECU and disconnected the J1B and J1A plugs I found a slight bit of moisture and some oxidation in J1B (the plug which has the TPS inputs). I cleaned everything up and finished off with Electrical Contact Cleaner and dielectric grease. These plugs are not water tight so I goopuckied them with some silicon. I now have two new non-returnable electrical components to add to my inventory (TPS and DDEC II ATEC I TECL).Thanks again for all your help
> 
> Rob



Glad it's fixed.  I guess this was one of those where we should have remembered to always to the cheap and easy stuff first.


----------



## Tufaw

RE: Allison Transmission Questions



> dbarton291 - 5/29/2009  6:19 PM
> 
> Glad it's fixed.  I guess this was one of those where we should have remembered to always to the cheap and easy stuff first.



In all fairness I must say that the new TPS was my idea before I even called Allison. After discussions with the Allison folks we agreed the problem exhibited all the characteristics of an electrical component failure (TECL) rather than a bad connection. This problem would cure itself every time if you turned the engine off and then restarted it. Shortly after it would fail again. It looked as if it was a flaky electrical component in it's final death throes. It would appear that water ingestion and oxidation/corrosion situation can manifest itself in a consistent and repeating electrical fault like a failing component.

Rob


----------



## Danl

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Allison men.  I have a 96 MONACO 8.3 and md3060. About 6 months ago the trans developed a rpm flare between 3rd and 4th. It doesn't happen all of the time unless I'm pulling a trailer. I had the fluid and filters changed but no change. I checked the tps  (King control) and it checks OK. 

                              Dan


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> Danl - 5/31/2009  11:26 PM
> 
> Allison men.  I have a 96 MONACO 8.3 and md3060. About 6 months ago the trans developed a rpm flare between 3rd and 4th. It doesn't happen all of the time unless I'm pulling a trailer. I had the fluid and filters changed but no change. I checked the tps  (King control) and it checks OK.
> 
> Dan



How many miles on the unit?
How heavy is the trailer?
How many RPM is the flare?
Does the flare occure a few times and then stop?  Or with the trailer hooked up, does the flare happen each and every time for many repititions of the 3-4 upshift?
Any trouble codes?


----------



## Danl

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

The unit has 69000 miles. The trailer weighs about 8500 lbs.  Rpm flares 500-800 RPM.  It happens almost every 3-4 shift once the trans warms up when pulling and sometimes when not pulling. Had a code for the oil level sensor but I had it replaced. No codes now. Can the tcm be reprogrammed to act like a tow/haul mode on a gm truck?  Instead of having economy mode reprogram to shift later while towing? What I have been doing is putting the trans in 3rd and shifting manually to 4th at a higher rpm. This seems to work about 90% of the time.  Thanks in advance for your help
     Dan


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> Danl - 6/4/2009  12:31 AM
> 
> The unit has 69000 miles. The trailer weighs about 8500 lbs.  Rpm flares 500-800 RPM.  It happens almost every 3-4 shift once the trans warms up when pulling and sometimes when not pulling. Had a code for the oil level sensor but I had it replaced. No codes now. Can the tcm be reprogrammed to act like a tow/haul mode on a gm truck?  Instead of having economy mode reprogram to shift later while towing? What I have been doing is putting the trans in 3rd and shifting manually to 4th at a higher rpm. This seems to work about 90% of the time.  Thanks in advance for your help
> Dan



I'm assuming you're at wide open throttle when this happens.

Assuming wide open throttle, a 500-800 RPM flare on the 3-4 upshift that is consistent is not normal.  By adding 8500 pounds, you change the gross vehicle weight the transmission's adaptive controls have adapted the shift quality to and that will cause a flare.  But, after making the 3-4 upshift (at the same throttle position) several times, the shift should have re-adapted and the flare should be gone.  That also indicates you probably are operating with an economhy shift schedule because if the upshift point was near engine governed speed, there isn't 500 - 800 RPM left in the engine's speed range to flare into.

The TCM has in it the ability to have two shift schedules.  In many motorhomes, the pressing of the mode button changes the shift schedule from economy to performance or vice versa.  The performance shift schedule should upshift closer to the engine's full load governed speed, but you must be at or near full throttle.

If you don't have any original documentation, you can take the vehicle to an Allison outlet that has the DOC software and determine which shift schedules you have in which mode (they're called primary and secondary).  If you don't have a performance mode, with a shift schedule that has its wide open throttle upshifts near the engine governed speed, it can be reprogrammed, but you may have to shop around on price.

This still begs the question as to why the transmission is flaring and not correcting itself.  You may have an internal transmission issue.  But because of the 8500 pound GVW change this vehicle gets, my personal opinion would be to try to address it with calibration first.


----------



## Danl

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Thanks for the reply. The 3-4 flair  occurs at  almost any throttle position. I only use full throttle in 5th climbing hills. When 
I had the filters and level sensor changed they said the trans was clean inside. I sure hope that there is no internal damage.
I read an earlier post that said that there was some problems with case cracks in the early units. I sure hope there is no truth to that.  Do you have any suggestions on where to get the TCM reprogrammed?
 Thanks Dan


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> Danl - 6/4/2009  2:32 PM
> 
> Thanks for the reply. The 3-4 flair  occurs at  almost any throttle position. I only use full throttle in 5th climbing hills. When
> I had the filters and level sensor changed they said the trans was clean inside. I sure hope that there is no internal damage.
> I read an earlier post that said that there was some problems with case cracks in the early units. I sure hope there is no truth to that.  Do you have any suggestions on where to get the TCM reprogrammed?
> Thanks Dan



case cracks in early units were around the main filter area.  In extreme cold it was possible to get a pressure spike that might damage the case.  It would be obvious if you had that.  For reprogramming, go to www.allisontransmission.com and use the service locator to find an authorized Allison outlet near your area.


----------



## tsanders

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

Hey there. I am new to this site and have a question dealing with my allison transmission. It is a 3000 rds and I am getting a 2312 code that I am struggling with. any ideas? Thank you


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions



> tsanders - 6/11/2009  4:09 AM
> 
> Hey there. I am new to this site and have a question dealing with my allison transmission. It is a 3000 rds and I am getting a 2312 code that I am struggling with. any ideas? Thank you



An RDS?  What's it in?

Is the selector integral with the ECU(TCM), or remote?


----------



## LEN

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

I found this, just a search and I know nothing!
2312 Timing Actuator #1 Circuit Error

And here what to check for

23 12, 13, 14,
15, 16
Check:
a. ECU connectors are tight, clean, and undamaged.
b. Shift selector connector is tight, clean, and
undamaged.
c. Wiring harness has no opens, shorts between
wires, or shorts to ground.
d. Shift selector(s) for proper operation.
Shift Selectors

LEN


----------



## brodavid

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

good going Len


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> LEN - 6/12/2009  10:49 AM
> 
> I found this, just a search and I know nothing!
> 2312 Timing Actuator #1 Circuit Error
> 
> And here what to check for
> 
> 23 12, 13, 14,
> 15, 16
> Check:
> a. ECU connectors are tight, clean, and undamaged.
> b. Shift selector connector is tight, clean, and
> undamaged.
> c. Wiring harness has no opens, shorts between
> wires, or shorts to ground.
> d. Shift selector(s) for proper operation.
> Shift Selectors
> 
> LEN



Yup, that's pretty much it!

If the selector is remote, special attention needs to be paid to the harness between the selector and the ECU.  If the selector is integral, you can have a problem with the ribbon cable that connects the selector to the circuit board in the ECU.

As a last resort, replace the selector, then the ECU.  Normally though, it's in the wiring, or it's a connector terminal that's loose.


----------



## jbman45

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

Hello Allison man if you're out there!  Trying to leave on a trip this week and just found out my 3126E with allison 3000 shifts badly; throws an error code for d1 of 22  14 which says engine rpm sensor?  Also the oil level indicator shows code 95 which the book shows as sensor inoperative.

Had an issue awhile back while I was laid up with a bad hip, dog jumped under motor home many times and knocked off the sensor wire toward the front of the transmission, sort of on engine/trans interface or bell houseing.. Is this the speed sensor??  Any way to check sensors or wires to see if they are working?

thanks for any help.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

The sensor on the converter housing of the transmission is the engine speed sensor.  You can check for opens, shorts between wires and shorts to ground with a digital volt ohm meter.  I would fix the engine speed sensor problem first and see if the oil level sensor problem recurs, in case they share a circuit.  There's one sensor ground that is common to more than one sensor, but I can't remember all the details right now.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

I forgot  your other question.  To see if the sensors are working requires a diagnostic tool.  Your best bet is to make sure the wires to the engine speed sensor are good and the connector and terminals are in good shape.  The trans computer will produce a trouble code if something in the sensor or circuit is not functioning.  Remember to clear the codes when you are done.  Good luck!


----------



## jbman45

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

thanks so much db291, I'll go over it again tomorrow and recheck all connections, all look pretty good but I'll pull apart and spray clean.  Any chance you know if there is a control module for the allison? or is it tied into the cat or engine service plug diagnostics.  somehow I feel it's a bad wire or connection and maybe if I could find the darn ecm for the allison I could check it there too.  I can only find  the wires going to the keypad.

thanks for your help...


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> jbman45 - 6/27/2009  9:04 PM
> 
> thanks so much db291, I'll go over it again tomorrow and recheck all connections, all look pretty good but I'll pull apart and spray clean.  Any chance you know if there is a control module for the allison? or is it tied into the cat or engine service plug diagnostics.  somehow I feel it's a bad wire or connection and maybe if I could find the darn ecm for the allison I could check it there too.  I can only find  the wires going to the keypad.
> 
> thanks for your help...



There is a separate controller for the Allison.  It is correct procedure to check the wires for the sensor from the controller to the sensor.  That way, you get a complete circuit check.

If you follow the wires from the keypad, they will end up at the transmission controller.

Since there was an animal under the vehicle, you probably should take a look at the main transmission connector while you're at it.  If any of the wires going into that connector look damaged, that might be the cause of the oil level sensor problem.


----------



## jbman45

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Thanks dbarton291; you were on the right track and helped a lot.  Although I checked sensor with another, wires best I could for connection did not get it resolved so took it to a local Stevens/Stewart place and boy are they on their stuff.  They agreed with you probably a connection and it turned out was the speed sensor  connector!  Hard to see from my standpoint since the receptacle pins were pulled back into the connector and contact was not made.  Simple 5 dollar part and fixed.  Also you were right on fixed the speed sensor and the oil level indicator problem resolved itself.

Thanks and I compliment you on knowing your stuff and willingness to help out.

best and have a good 4th....


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Thanks.  Glad to help and hear about the resolution to the problem.  Which Stewart & Stevenson location did you visit?


----------



## Triple E

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Hello db.  When I follow my cooling lines from my MD3060 back to the radiator it appears that the engine and the transmission is using the same radiator for cooling.  So I guess what I am asking is;  Does the cooling coils for the transmission in the same radiator for the engine cooling coils?  The reason I ask, the engine is over heating.  The engine will be at 215 degrees but the transmission will be 170.  I have been told that my radiator is plugged but I am thinking it could be my thermostate.  Would there be any corralation between the engine temp. and the transmission temp?  The thermostate is only two years old.  I wash the radiator with Simple Green before every trip so I don't think the slobber tube is causing the problem.  Also the cooling system was flushed and refilled before my last trip.  Thank again.  -Steve


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> Triple E - 7/31/2009  3:22 PM
> 
> Hello db.  When I follow my cooling lines from my MD3060 back to the radiator it appears that the engine and the transmission is using the same radiator for cooling.  So I guess what I am asking is;  Does the cooling coils for the transmission in the same radiator for the engine cooling coils?  The reason I ask, the engine is over heating.  The engine will be at 215 degrees but the transmission will be 170.  I have been told that my radiator is plugged but I am thinking it could be my thermostate.  Would there be any corralation between the engine temp. and the transmission temp?  The thermostate is only two years old.  I wash the radiator with Simple Green before every trip so I don't think the slobber tube is causing the problem.  Also the cooling system was flushed and refilled before my last trip.  Thank again.  -Steve



The two coolers are separate tanks.  They do not share coils.  They do share a physical connection of the two tanks, so they do influence each other.  I would troubleshoot this as an engine overheating concern only.


----------



## Triple E

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Thanks db.  You told me what I needed know.  Once again you are the man.


----------



## trevor

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

hello all;
i trying to bench connect a gen 4 1000 series TCM to Allison Doc via a Dearborn adaptor .
I have tried a DPA 4 + and a python !B.

i using the following tcm pins ;

battery 12v + = 10,70
battery  12v-  =  9,69
ign key 12v + =  63
Can Hi   = 6
Can lo   =27

The markings on tcm are as follows

Engraved on TCM   (Factory)

022848   10R022848

TCM = Allison A40  12Volt
ecm serial #  = BK5321N08133F705
supplier base part number =ATA4003

Base part# =29545321
Fabrication date= 13 /05/2008


White sticker on TCM   (OEM )

End model part# =94668488
broadcast code =8488
serial NBR= BK8488N08133F7D5
Allison CIN=48005HC001D
Service number=25798264

The TCM is from a 2008 GM Duramax light truck which i am
assuming uses a GM LAN protocol.

I am more familar with J1939 used in onhighway trucks.

What pin assignments would you guys use on the dearborn adaptors
for the CAN connectors?
As i cannot communicate with this TCM.


----------



## gtracer

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

Hey AllisonMan, Thanks for all your answers and info.  I had a problem with my MD 3060 and solved it just by reading old posts.  Tha cable came off the TPS.  Fixed with a washer and cotter pin.  Thanks again.


----------



## jimmie diesel 24

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Hey Allison man,  I have a 1993 winnabago vectra with a 5.9 Cummins, M.D.3060 tan.  when I turn on the key, the two n`s light up but the select one goes off.  after I turn the key off and on several times the select light will stay on. and I can drive it. I talked to one shop and they though it was the shift pad,  talked to a place that repair the shift pad and they thing its the ecu. any ideas? can Allison take the ECU and put on  a tester and check it out? thanks jimmiediesel24


----------



## Raye3k

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Has anyone experienced an Allison MT654 transmission jumping from 1st gear to second when going down hill?

Thanks
Ray


----------



## downard1

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

I've got several 600 series allisons and all of them will shift up to a higher gear when I lift off the throttle, especially going downhill.  The older 600's won't hold a gear in off throttle situations like the newer electronic 3060's will.


----------



## downard1

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

I just realised that this is AllisonMan's posting domain.  I've recently been trying to get some infomation that I'm desparately needing.  I'd like to swap out a 643 allison that's currently running behind my mechanical 8.3 cummins with an MD3060P.  I purchased a complete truck from a friend that has a blown 3126 Cat, so now I have the complete tranny (was working perfectly when the engine blew) with ECU, wiring harness, the correct axle ratio I'm going to need.  I'm told to mate an electronic allison to a mechanical motor, I'll need to add a TPS, I'll also need a different flywheel/flexplate, I  need to find a wiring schematic for the transmission and where to land the wires from the harness to my truck.  I know it will be a bit of work, but the 3060's work so much better the the old 600 series transmissions.  I just need pointed in the right direction to get started with this project.
P.S. Allison Man, you are indeed just that, "the man"  Keep up the great work and help you've given to everyone.  Decent folks in this day and age are a breath of fresh air.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> downard1 - 9/11/2009  11:19 AM
> 
> I just realised that this is AllisonMan's posting domain.  I've recently been trying to get some infomation that I'm desparately needing.  I'd like to swap out a 643 allison that's currently running behind my mechanical 8.3 cummins with an MD3060P.  I purchased a complete truck from a friend that has a blown 3126 Cat, so now I have the complete tranny (was working perfectly when the engine blew) with ECU, wiring harness, the correct axle ratio I'm going to need.  I'm told to mate an electronic allison to a mechanical motor, I'll need to add a TPS, I'll also need a different flywheel/flexplate, I  need to find a wiring schematic for the transmission and where to land the wires from the harness to my truck.  I know it will be a bit of work, but the 3060's work so much better the the old 600 series transmissions.  I just need pointed in the right direction to get started with this project.
> P.S. Allison Man, you are indeed just that, "the man"  Keep up the great work and help you've given to everyone.  Decent folks in this day and age are a breath of fresh air.



The proper Allison troubleshooting manual will have the Allison wiring requirements but won't tell you exactly where to connect them on your truck.  Can't help you there.

Those prices do sound a bit salty.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> Raye3k - 9/11/2009  2:32 AM
> 
> Has anyone experienced an Allison MT654 transmission jumping from 1st gear to second when going down hill?
> 
> Thanks
> Ray



You bet.  You need to check the RPM of the valve body by using the assembly number on the side of the trans and check that against the engine you have.

You may have a mismatch of transmission RPM cal vs engine RPM.

You may also have a weak, or the wrong, 1-2 shift signal valve spring.  Or the engine is simply turning real fast going down that hill.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> jimmie diesel 24 - 9/10/2009  9:43 PM
> 
> Hey Allison man,  I have a 1993 winnabago vectra with a 5.9 Cummins, M.D.3060 tan.  when I turn on the key, the two n`s light up but the select one goes off.  after I turn the key off and on several times the select light will stay on. and I can drive it. I talked to one shop and they though it was the shift pad,  talked to a place that repair the shift pad and they thing its the ecu. any ideas? can Allison take the ECU and put on  a tester and check it out? thanks jimmiediesel24



Allison never really made a service tool to do that.  Some service  outlets have rigged up simulators.  Some have a test ECU.  You gotta check around with some Allison outlets to see what they can do.


----------



## Raye3k

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Thanks downard1 & dbarton291


----------



## addisoj

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Thanks in advance for all your help to us fellow RVers.

I have a 1994 Safari with a C8.3 Cummins and a MD3060 trans. I've noticed recently that when the transmission shifts, the speedometer will "PEG" at maximum speed until the shift is completed. It appears whenever the Trans Computer is commanding a shift solenoid, the speedometer will "PEG". This can be duplicated when stopped if you shift into reverse. When the "R" button is pressed from "N", the speedo will PEG and return to 0 MPH when the trans engaged into reverse. 

I think I have a WTEC II controller (with integral controller/computer). I have quickly inspected the 2 connectors in the bottom of the controller, and they visually look OK. I've checked for DTCs, and none are present. The trans seems to shift fine with no driveabilty issues. 

Any help would be appreciated. 

I don't have a wiring diagram for this system (which would be a great help if you have one handy). 


my email is: josh.addison@sbcglobal.net 


Thanks again.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> addisoj - 9/19/2009  1:18 AM
> 
> Thanks in advance for all your help to us fellow RVers.
> 
> I have a 1994 Safari with a C8.3 Cummins and a MD3060 trans. I've noticed recently that when the transmission shifts, the speedometer will "PEG" at maximum speed until the shift is completed. It appears whenever the Trans Computer is commanding a shift solenoid, the speedometer will "PEG". This can be duplicated when stopped if you shift into reverse. When the "R" button is pressed from "N", the speedo will PEG and return to 0 MPH when the trans engaged into reverse.
> 
> I think I have a WTEC II controller (with integral controller/computer). I have quickly inspected the 2 connectors in the bottom of the controller, and they visually look OK. I've checked for DTCs, and none are present. The trans seems to shift fine with no driveabilty issues.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> I don't have a wiring diagram for this system (which would be a great help if you have one handy).
> 
> 
> my email is: josh.addison@sbcglobal.net
> 
> 
> Thanks again.



This is a new one.

I would trace the wires connected to the speedometer to their sources and look for any splicing or shorts along the way which may induce an active signal into the speedo output.  

The signal wire from the ECU to the speedo should come directly from the ECU to the speedo unless the OEM used a vehicle interface module.  The speedo output wire from the ECU is circuit number 157, it comes from cavity B23 on the ECU connector.  

If a VIM is in the system, the speedo signal will go into the VIM as circuit 157 in cavity B2 of the wiring harness, which is M2 on the VIM.  It will exit the VIM from cavity H2.  From there, the circuit designations are assigned by the OEM.

If the signal circuit is proper, check the power and ground circuits for the speedo itself and make sure they run cleanly to power and ground.  You may want to disconnect the original power and ground and run separate power and grounds to the speedo to eliminate the vehicle wiring at this point.  The circuit numbers for those are designated by the OEM, so I can't help you there.

Good luck.


----------



## downard1

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

dbarton291,   I'm not too worried about where to land the wires on the truck, I can work that out through the trucks wiring diagram.  Do they make a TPS that mounts at the injector pump or do I need to find something and attach it to the throttle pedal.  Won't the 3060 just need power to operate and the TPS for operation.  I know there will be some leads for  warning lamps, temp, etc.  but from an operation standpoint, to get the tranny to operate behind a mechanical engine what would be needed besides power for the computer (ECM), and the TPS (so the ECM can work it's magic).  Williams DD in Columbus said I'd need a comm/port, but I'm not sure if the one in the truck I purchased combines trans and engine communication, or if the port is dedicated only to the allison.  I'm thinking most of these diesel pushers with the allisons were build on Freightliner chassis'.  If that's the case, do you suppose there's a pretty good chance a freightliner dealer might have the schematics I'd need to complete the wiring connections I'll have to make.  I realize this is not something you might have concrete answers on, but a shot from the hip would help me along the way.  Oh, and any idea where I'm going to need to go to get a TPS that will communicate with the 3060.  Williams DD of Columbus' price of $750 seems a little out of the park.
Thanks a million.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> downard1 - 9/21/2009  4:05 PM
> 
> dbarton291,   I'm not too worried about where to land the wires on the truck, I can work that out through the trucks wiring diagram.  Do they make a TPS that mounts at the injector pump or do I need to find something and attach it to the throttle pedal.  Won't the 3060 just need power to operate and the TPS for operation.  I know there will be some leads for  warning lamps, temp, etc.  but from an operation standpoint, to get the tranny to operate behind a mechanical engine what would be needed besides power for the computer (ECM), and the TPS (so the ECM can work it's magic).  Williams DD in Columbus said I'd need a comm/port, but I'm not sure if the one in the truck I purchased combines trans and engine communication, or if the port is dedicated only to the allison.  I'm thinking most of these diesel pushers with the allisons were build on Freightliner chassis'.  If that's the case, do you suppose there's a pretty good chance a freightliner dealer might have the schematics I'd need to complete the wiring connections I'll have to make.  I realize this is not something you might have concrete answers on, but a shot from the hip would help me along the way.  Oh, and any idea where I'm going to need to go to get a TPS that will communicate with the 3060.  Williams DD of Columbus' price of $750 seems a little out of the park.
> Thanks a million.



The Allison TPS is a linear resistor with a cable that attaches to the throttle linkage at the pump.  Make sure you use a yield link arrangement that ensures if the TPS cable sticks, the engine throttle will return to idle.

Besides power for the TCM, you'll need to wire up the neutral start function and a trans check light at a minimum.  For the wiring requirements, I'd get the correct Allison troubleshooting manual from www.allisontransmission.com and go from there.  I believe there's a publications section in the website from which you can order manuals.

If you have a mechanical engine, the engine and trans can't communicate because the engine has no computer.  They must be referring to the diagnostic connector for the trans.

To shop for a TPS, you can go to www.allisontransmission.com and click on the service locator.  There's a huge service network of Allison dealers and distributors out there you can contact to see if that price for the TPS is right or not.

I hope this helps.


----------



## downard1

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

That's the direction I was needing.  Thanks a ton.


----------



## ratherbflyn

Temp Sensor location

Hi allison man, thanks in advance for any info you can provide.

I have a '96 Gulfstream Sun Voyager diesel pusher with an allison md3060 and cummins 5.9.  It has a banks temp guage installed (just gauge, no kit), but the gauge never registers any temp.  I've had both the guage and sensor checked...both function.  Gauge looks like this http://truck.hownd.com/product-1137-gale-banks-engineering-transmission-oil-temperature-gauge.html.

However,  the sensor is installed in the side of the oil pan on the "from cooler" side.  See pic #1 which is looking at the forward driver's side corner of the pan.  I've read the other postings in this thread about installing it in line on the "to cooler" line, but I don't see any plug for doing so.  Is the sensor supposed to go on the "to cooler" line or fitting some place or on the oil pan on the "to cooler" side some where?  Pic #2 is the "to cooler" fitting.  Sorry for the poor pics...didn't have a lot of light or room.

Well, looks like website won't let me post pics right now...some sort of error.


----------



## Triple E

RE: Temp Sensor location

Well I am not the Allison Man but I can tell you what he told me. Mount the sensor to the "to cooler" port.  I also have a MD3060 with a 3126 Cat.  I noticed that your gauge does not start reading until 140 degrees.  My gauge range is 70 to 300.  My normal temp is around 125.  Very seldom do I get over 140.  Only on hot days and climbing steep grades.  The highest temp that I can remember is 170.  I think my gauge is a Glow Shift Gauge.  You might try a lower temperature loop.
You might need to install a Tee where you cooling line is connected to your transmission.  That way you can install your temp sensor.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

The to cooler is the hottest point in the system.  That's where you want the temp gauge to tell you the max temp the oil is seeing.

Having the gauge in the from cooler port give you a pretty good idea of what temp the trans sump is running, but won't necessarily alert you to oil getting overly hot (300 deg F plus).

The trans has a thermistor in the sump which will signal the ECU when the sump is either too cold or hot and the trans will react accordingly.  Too cold (-20) and you can't get gear.  When the sump starts to get hot (270 I believe) high gear will be restricted.


----------



## ratherbflyn

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Thanks,  dbarton.  So is there a pre existing port I can move the sensor to?  It seems like there are a lot of bolts and a few drain ports on then pan, but none of the drain ports are close to the "to cooler" junction and all the bolts close to it appear to be mounting bolts.  Or do I need to have a new one drilled and tapped in the "to cooler" junction/fitting?  

Is there a way to T off the stock sensor for the idiot light or is that a different type of sensor that will not  yield temperature?

Triple E, thanks for that info.  That might explain why I never see much happening on my guage since it starts at 140 degrees.  However, I have experience a trans overtemp idiot light and had the guage only registering low in the yellow arc (low temp 140-170 degrees).  So I'd still like to move the sensor to a hotter part of the trans to make the guage more useful.

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> ratherbflyn - 10/5/2009  2:53 PM
> 
> Thanks,  dbarton.  So is there a pre existing port I can move the sensor to?  It seems like there are a lot of bolts and a few drain ports on then pan, but none of the drain ports are close to the "to cooler" junction and all the bolts close to it appear to be mounting bolts.  Or do I need to have a new one drilled and tapped in the "to cooler" junction/fitting?
> 
> Is there a way to T off the stock sensor for the idiot light or is that a different type of sensor that will not  yield temperature?
> 
> Triple E, thanks for that info.  That might explain why I never see much happening on my guage since it starts at 140 degrees.  However, I have experience a trans overtemp idiot light and had the guage only registering low in the yellow arc (low temp 140-170 degrees).  So I'd still like to move the sensor to a hotter part of the trans to make the guage more useful.
> 
> Thanks,
> Doug



What you need to do is put a tee fitting in the to cooler line itself.  That is how this is most commonly done.  Aeroquip is the brand of fittings I see in many applications.  I'm sure there are others.

The bottom of the trans on this model is not a pan.  It is the cast aluminum base for the control module assembly. Do not try to drill and tap into it.

It is not recommended to try to tap into the thermistor circuit to drive any gauge, light or anything else.  The results are unpredictable.


----------



## ratherbflyn

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Thanks again dbarton.  Good to know that's not a pan.  So putting a T-fitting on the "to cooler" line implies there is already a fitting someplace on that line.  Although I've only inspected the area around the coupling to the tranny, I don't see any fitting or port of any type.  Would there be one closer to the cooler somewhere?


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> ratherbflyn - 10/5/2009  4:48 PM
> 
> Thanks again dbarton.  Good to know that's not a pan.  So putting a T-fitting on the "to cooler" line implies there is already a fitting someplace on that line.  Although I've only inspected the area around the coupling to the tranny, I don't see any fitting or port of any type.  Would there be one closer to the cooler somewhere?



I wasn't real clear.  You have to add a tee fitting into the cooler line near the transmission.  You'll need the services of a place that has a hydraulic hose crimper to section the cooler hose and add a tee fitting of the appropriate size.

Another option is to find a fitting that goes between your cooler hose and the fitting that's threaded into the trans.  That fitting should be a tee to put the gauge sending unit in.

I have also seen transmissions that had an extended fitting threaded into the trans that was drilled and tapped to accept the gauge sending unit.  The existing cooler hose connects to the extended fitting that threads into the trans.

I know they exist, I have seen them.  You may have to call a parker, or an aeroquip distributor to find the right fitting for your application.

I did some quick googling and could not come up with a picture.  I'll keep looking and see if I can some up with something that will help.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

http://www.aeroquip.cc/index.asp

Here's a site I found.  I searched on tee and found a whole bunch of aeroquip's tee fittings.  Ideally, you'll need a male o-ring fitting on one end to go into the trans.  A 37 degree flare to mate to your cooler hose on the other.

The tee side of the fitting may be another 37 deg male, so you'll have to come up with the adapters to fit the sending unit.  Or, cap the second 37 deg connection and drill and tap the cap.  I hope this helps.

If you call them and tell them what you're doing, they may have just the ticket in one piece, or be able to assemble something that will work.


----------



## ratherbflyn

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Ahhh, I think I understand now.  I was thinking small port some where in the line, but you're talking about adding a T coupling inline to the 1 or 1.5" hose/tranny coupling.  Looks like I'll have a professional do that.

One more question then...I read some of the earlier posts and have talked to allison...it looks like putting the sensor there will mean hotter temp readings in the 300 degree range...is that correct?  If so, my guage will be routinely sitting in the yellow (260+ deg) or red (300+ deg) arcs.   Or is the 300 deg mark only hit when the tranny is on it's way to overheating?

Thanks again,
Doug


----------



## Triple E

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> ratherbflyn - 10/6/2009  2:31 PM
> 
> Ahhh, I think I understand now.  I was thinking small port some where in the line, but you're talking about adding a T coupling inline to the 1 or 1.5" hose/tranny coupling.  Looks like I'll have a professional do that.
> 
> One more question then...I read some of the earlier posts and have talked to allison...it looks like putting the sensor there will mean hotter temp readings in the 300 degree range...is that correct?  If so, my gauge will be routinely sitting in the yellow (260+ deg) or red (300+ deg) arcs.   Or is the 300 deg mark only hit when the tranny is on it's way to overheating?
> 
> Thanks again,
> Doug



Hello again, I have mine installed where db said to have it installed.  The sensor is TEEed into the line from the transmission to the cooler which is a true reading of the temperature.  I verified the calibration of my sensor with the gauge and it is within 1%.  As I mention before I do not recall being any higher then 170 degrees.  I am not sure what Allison is saying.  From what I understand 300 degrees is the MAX temperature.  Anyway, I would wait to install the sensor when you are doing your next oil change.


----------



## ratherbflyn

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Thanks TE.  That's a relief.  Given the system would probably have to drained to do this, wait until the next change interval is probably a good idea.

Thanks for the info, you guys have been really helpful.

doug


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

300 is the max.  Triple E has it right.  That transmission should only hit 250 - 300 to the cooler when it's being worked pretty hard.  Most motorhomes will never see those kind of temperatures except if there's a failure, or they're severely overloaded.  The output retarder is another story, but I don't think you mentioned having a retarder.


----------



## ratherbflyn

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

OK, good.   No, no retarder in my system.  By the way, what are your thoughts on a pac/exhaust brake in my installation.  It's a 34' MH, 19,000lbs GVW, cummins 5.9 230 HP turbo, MD3060.


----------



## Raye3k

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> dbarton291 - 9/12/2009  3:38 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raye3k - 9/11/2009  2:32 AM
> 
> Has anyone experienced an Allison MT654 transmission jumping from 1st gear to second when going down hill?
> 
> Thanks
> Ray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You bet.  You need to check the RPM of the valve body by using the assembly number on the side of the trans and check that against the engine you have.
> 
> You may have a mismatch of transmission RPM cal vs engine RPM.
> 
> You may also have a weak, or the wrong, 1-2 shift signal valve spring.  Or the engine is simply turning real fast going down that hill.
Click to expand...


Thanks again.

Say the engine is turning real fast going down the hill, do you have an idea of what vehicle speed or engine rpm would cause a change from 1st to 2nd and then 2nd to 3rd? or what would be the top vehicle speeds possioble in 1st, 2nd and 3rd gears going down a hill without braking?

Thanks
Ray


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> ratherbflyn - 10/7/2009  1:11 AM
> 
> OK, good.   No, no retarder in my system.  By the way, what are your thoughts on a pac/exhaust brake in my installation.  It's a 34' MH, 19,000lbs GVW, cummins 5.9 230 HP turbo, MD3060.



Nothing wrong with a pac brake.  They do require engine RPM to be efficient.  You should interface one with the trans ECU.  The Trans ECU can go to a preselect downshift schedule when the pac is active.  It can preselect to either D4 or D2 to put you on a preslect downshift schedule which keeps engine RPMs up while the pac is on.

I think the installation would best done by a pro with access to Allison DOC and a knowledge of the available calibration options for the trans.  Just putting the pac on without interfacing with the trans is a lot of money for not much braking.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> Raye3k - 10/7/2009  1:26 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dbarton291 - 9/12/2009  3:38 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raye3k - 9/11/2009  2:32 AM
> 
> Has anyone experienced an Allison MT654 transmission jumping from 1st gear to second when going down hill?
> 
> Thanks
> Ray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You bet.  You need to check the RPM of the valve body by using the assembly number on the side of the trans and check that against the engine you have.
> 
> You may have a mismatch of transmission RPM cal vs engine RPM.
> 
> You may also have a weak, or the wrong, 1-2 shift signal valve spring.  Or the engine is simply turning real fast going down that hill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Say the engine is turning real fast going down the hill, do you have an idea of what vehicle speed or engine rpm would cause a change from 1st to 2nd and then 2nd to 3rd? or what would be the top vehicle speeds possioble in 1st, 2nd and 3rd gears going down a hill without braking?
> 
> Thanks
> Ray
Click to expand...


I know enough to tell you you'd be in an engine overspeed situation to force an upshift out of a preselected range.

As for top vehicle speeds, that depends on the vehicle.  Can't really help you there.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> Raye3k - 10/7/2009  1:26 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dbarton291 - 9/12/2009  3:38 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raye3k - 9/11/2009  2:32 AM
> 
> Has anyone experienced an Allison MT654 transmission jumping from 1st gear to second when going down hill?
> 
> Thanks
> Ray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You bet.  You need to check the RPM of the valve body by using the assembly number on the side of the trans and check that against the engine you have.
> 
> You may have a mismatch of transmission RPM cal vs engine RPM.
> 
> You may also have a weak, or the wrong, 1-2 shift signal valve spring.  Or the engine is simply turning real fast going down that hill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Say the engine is turning real fast going down the hill, do you have an idea of what vehicle speed or engine rpm would cause a change from 1st to 2nd and then 2nd to 3rd? or what would be the top vehicle speeds possioble in 1st, 2nd and 3rd gears going down a hill without braking?
> 
> Thanks
> Ray
Click to expand...


Why do you ask?  Do you have a vehicle that does this?


----------



## briggsey1

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

briggsey1
Hi sorry to jump in but I am having a problem with my allison trans and would like some help. I know next to nothing about these things. Here is my problem I recently moved to a new park and I believe I inadvertently turned the enigine off with the trans in reverse. Now the engine will not turn over and when the key is turned on the shift pad does not light up, the check transmission light is on, and the warning bell is going off. We have tried disconnecting the chasis batteries for at least 1/2 hour. and have replaced the 10 amp fuses in the box next to the TCM. We have also replaced the 4 relays in that box. Also, one of the chasis batrteries was weak (reading 2.5 volts) so we replaced both batteries. We have battery power to the TCM and to the wiring connector under the shift pad. We have also checked the ground to the batteries. I probably need to mention that the rear wheels are off the ground. (We were in a temp space until our actual space was ready) Someone said that the trans is hung up and needs to be "jumped", I don't know what this means and if it's a possible answer could someone explain to me how it is done. If anyone has any thoughts, ideas, solutions, or SWAGs I would appreciate the help. Iapologize for jumping in but I couldn't figure another way to post this. 

Thanks
briggsey1


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> briggsey1 - 10/8/2009  2:52 PM
> 
> briggsey1
> Hi sorry to jump in but I am having a problem with my allison trans and would like some help. I know next to nothing about these things. Here is my problem I recently moved to a new park and I believe I inadvertently turned the enigine off with the trans in reverse. Now the engine will not turn over and when the key is turned on the shift pad does not light up, the check transmission light is on, and the warning bell is going off. We have tried disconnecting the chasis batteries for at least 1/2 hour. and have replaced the 10 amp fuses in the box next to the TCM. We have also replaced the 4 relays in that box. Also, one of the chasis batrteries was weak (reading 2.5 volts) so we replaced both batteries. We have battery power to the TCM and to the wiring connector under the shift pad. We have also checked the ground to the batteries. I probably need to mention that the rear wheels are off the ground. (We were in a temp space until our actual space was ready) Someone said that the trans is hung up and needs to be "jumped", I don't know what this means and if it's a possible answer could someone explain to me how it is done. If anyone has any thoughts, ideas, solutions, or SWAGs I would appreciate the help. Iapologize for jumping in but I couldn't figure another way to post this.
> 
> Thanks
> briggsey1



To the best of my knowledge, turning the key off in reverse by itself doesn't cause such a problem.  When the power is turned off and the engine stops, the trans goes to neutral.  When the ignition comes back on, the selector wakes up in neutral.

This is most likely not a problem with the trans hardware itself.  This is a no-start problem and should be worked on as such, so it may involve trans wiring interface to the vehicle, the engine starter circuit, neutral start, etc.  

Engine that can't turn over, shift pad not lighting up, and check trans light on indicates ignition power not getting to somewhere it belongs.  

You said the ECU has power, make sure it has ground.  Gotta then make sure the ignition switch and the selector are getting power, ignition switch is feeding power to the ignition input to the ECU, the ECU is grounding the neutral start signal to the neutral start relay and the starter solenoid is getting power.

If you're working on this yourself, I would highly recommend getting an Allison troubleshooting manual so you'll have at least the schematic for the trans interface to the vehicle.  I believe they can still be ordered at www.allisontransmission.com, service, publications.


----------



## 2slo

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

hey guys. I have a 2002 duramax chevrolet. out of no where i have no speedo, and the truck shifts to neutral if i go about a slow crawl, about when the speedo would start to read. has anyone ever ran into this?! this is my daily driver so any help is appreciated. if you do have info, feel free to call my cell phone asap 314 503 7586. Thanks!

Randy


----------



## downard1

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Hey dbarton291, or allisonman.  I've been checking since I've had time lately about the switch from the MT643 to the MD3060.  Williams DD in Columbus is in over their head, maybe.  I spoke with the service rep and he didn't think it could be done, until I told him that there are folks on this site who have RV's running the same set up.  I had a friend who runs a truck shop check with another service rep, and he indicated that they (Williams DD) don't have the tools to set up the transmission in the way I'm looking to do it.  i.e. with a TPS.  As the truck I'm pulling the tranny from has an electronic Cat in it, they seem to think that my donor transmission is communicating directly with the engine ecu for engine speed since it's an electronic engine.  Doesn't the transmission pick up engine speed from a pickup on the input side of the tranny.  Any way, I am assuming that what they are saying is, if I do get the tranny installed into the truck, they don't have any way of programming the transmission.  Why, I haven't a clue.  They suggested that I find another engine/tranny setup similar to what I am trying to do and get the serial number from that trans and ecu, then there is a chance they can get the appropriate information.  

To anyone else out there who has an rv with a mechanical 8.3 cummins mated to an Allison MD3060, could I get the make and model of your RV.  Also, it would be helpful if I knew who you either bought it from, or who you would take it to for service of the transmission, since Columbus, Ohio doen't have the capability to work on such a setup.

Help please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## downard1

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Oh yea,  the trans ecu is a WTEC II.  I have confirmed that.


----------



## downard1

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

And I just ordered a troubleshooting manual for this tranny yesterday.  It is backordered for two weeks though.  
I also just remembered, I checked with DD about buying a TPS, and they said there are many different ones all with different length cables.  I didn't think there were enough variabales between the transmission and the throttle linkage on the injector pump to justify a lot of different  cable lengths.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> downard1 - 11/12/2009  5:18 PM
> 
> And I just ordered a troubleshooting manual for this tranny yesterday.  It is backordered for two weeks though.
> I also just remembered, I checked with DD about buying a TPS, and they said there are many different ones all with different length cables.  I didn't think there were enough variabales between the transmission and the throttle linkage on the injector pump to justify a lot of different  cable lengths.



The TPS is chassis mounted.  That's why the different lengths.  These go in a lot of different configuration vehicles.  You want the TPS body mounted ABOVE its connection to the engine.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> downard1 - 11/12/2009  5:13 PM
> 
> Hey dbarton291, or allisonman.  I've been checking since I've had time lately about the switch from the MT643 to the MD3060.  Williams DD in Columbus is in over their head, maybe.  I spoke with the service rep and he didn't think it could be done, until I told him that there are folks on this site who have RV's running the same set up.  I had a friend who runs a truck shop check with another service rep, and he indicated that they (Williams DD) don't have the tools to set up the transmission in the way I'm looking to do it.  i.e. with a TPS.  As the truck I'm pulling the tranny from has an electronic Cat in it, they seem to think that my donor transmission is communicating directly with the engine ecu for engine speed since it's an electronic engine.  Doesn't the transmission pick up engine speed from a pickup on the input side of the tranny.  Any way, I am assuming that what they are saying is, if I do get the tranny installed into the truck, they don't have any way of programming the transmission.  Why, I haven't a clue.  They suggested that I find another engine/tranny setup similar to what I am trying to do and get the serial number from that trans and ecu, then there is a chance they can get the appropriate information.
> 
> To anyone else out there who has an rv with a mechanical 8.3 cummins mated to an Allison MD3060, could I get the make and model of your RV.  Also, it would be helpful if I knew who you either bought it from, or who you would take it to for service of the transmission, since Columbus, Ohio doen't have the capability to work on such a setup.
> 
> Help please.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



The electronic engine is communicating directly with the transmission for throttle position, % torque and some other stuff.

You will need to change the trans ECU program to be for a mechanical engine.

The trans does read engine, turbine and output speed from its own sensors.


----------



## downard1

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Thanks for the input.  I just got off the phone with Ron at Pacific Allison Detroit a couple hours ago, and he's going to work up a parts list for me for the hardware I'll need, and he's getting me a name and number of a guy in Idaho who can build a custom wiring harness that will be a simple plug in for the MD3060 and my Ford main harness.  Let me just say it here, the folks in the great northwest are awesome.  Going out of their way to help out.  Here in Ohio, I'm treated like an idiot, and they haven't a clue as to what's going on.
Again, thanks to all who have been so helpful.


----------



## GeneH

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

Hey Allison Man, 

I thought I read somewhere that I could perform some tasks (like, sit on flat road, in drive, Parking break off, etcâ€¦) and the Allison Transmission would report the Motorhomeâ€™s weight on the touch padâ€™s two character display. Iâ€™ve been searching the web for information on this feature long enough to make me think Iâ€™m just senile. 

Do you know if this feature exists?
If it does how can I use it to estimate my coaches weight?

Thanks

Gene


----------



## Triple E

RE: Allison Transmission Questions



> GeneH - 12/10/2009  3:29 PM
> 
> Hey Allison Man,
> 
> I thought I read somewhere that I could perform some tasks (like, sit on flat road, in drive, Parking break off, etcâ€¦) and the Allison Transmission would report the Motorhomeâ€™s weight on the touch padâ€™s two character display. Iâ€™ve been searching the web for information on this feature long enough to make me think Iâ€™m just senile.
> 
> Do you know if this feature exists?
> If it does how can I use it to estimate my coaches weight?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Gene



Hello Gene, welcome to the site.  I am not the Allison Man, but, I will give you my thoughts.  In order for the Allison to read the weight of your coach there would have to be at least four load cells mounted some where between the frame and the wheels.  I have only heard of this on special units where the load cells are mounted between the box and the frame.  And even then it will have it's own read-out.  So the first thing that I would look for are the load cells.  No load cells, no weight.  However I could be wrong and the Allison Man will set one of us right.     :question:   



 :8ball:


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions



> GeneH - 12/10/2009  6:29 PM
> 
> Hey Allison Man,
> 
> I thought I read somewhere that I could perform some tasks (like, sit on flat road, in drive, Parking break off, etcâ€¦) and the Allison Transmission would report the Motorhomeâ€™s weight on the touch padâ€™s two character display. Iâ€™ve been searching the web for information on this feature long enough to make me think Iâ€™m just senile.
> 
> Do you know if this feature exists?
> If it does how can I use it to estimate my coaches weight?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Gene



I don't know where you heard that, but it's 100% not true.

It may have an oil level sensor in it to read oil level on the display, but it doesn't weigh the coach.


----------



## LasVegasboyz

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Hi all, 
I need to get a new Allison WTEC 2 Shift Pad for my 1994 motorhome. My existing shift pad has trouble shifting when it is cold. The Allison service people told me that I need a new shift pad, but it would cost about $1500 just for the pad. I have been looking for a lightly used or re-man type pad. What is the best place to purchase a shift pad? I may go end up going to the dealer for the $1500 pad, but thought I will check other places first. It is just an inconvenience to wait 3-5 minutes for the pad to heat up to shift, when cold. Once we get going, there are no issues. Any help is greatly appreciated. The shift pad on the motorhome is the WTEC 2 type that is mounted onto the ECO through a ribbon cable (i was told), not the remote shifter.


----------



## jljeeper@msn.com

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

I have the exact same setup on my 1994 Southwind. I had also had that issue when sometimes I couldn't get it to shift and had to just sit there until I could finally shift the darn thing. You probably have the same issue. Before you spend all that money - take your pad apart and clean the contacts. It is much like a remote control for your TV. It has a rubber button pad with a PCB contact below. You can use a pencil reaser to remove the buildup from the PCB (printed circuit board) and follow with a soft cloth and alcohol. Mine has never shifted so nice as after I did this. I realized I was having to push way too hard on the buttons ever since I got the MH. After cleaning it, it responds to a very light touch now. You may want to give this a try. Nothing to lose.

Hope this helps
Jon


----------



## LasVegasboyz

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Jon,
Well, I tried your cleaning the pad technique, and it is working like a charm.  Part of me want to jump up and down, but the skeptical me says it could only be because the shift pad was inside in 70 degree for almost 5 hours.  In any case, it never even shifted like this in hot weather.  Very light touch and the transmission shifts through all gears/neutral.  I am very optimistic that this was it.  Thanks for taking the time to respond.  If you are ever around Las Vegas area, I will buy you a dinner   .


----------



## jljeeper@msn.com

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



Boy you got right on on it. I'm pretty confident it will stay working, I cleaned mine a year and a half ago and it works better than ever. Darn I was just in Vegas this summer


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Great idea.  I've never tried that.  I learned something today.  Cool.


----------



## Guest

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

HE's Back      :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Triple E

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Hey not bad.  730 and Db both learned something new today.  Who said you can't teach the old pro's new tricks.    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:   


 :8ball:


----------



## Triple E

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> jljeeper - 1/25/2010  5:49 AM
> 
> I have the exact same setup on my 1994 Southwind. I had also had that issue when sometimes I couldn't get it to shift and had to just sit there until I could finally shift the darn thing. You probably have the same issue. Before you spend all that money - take your pad apart and clean the contacts. It is much like a remote control for your TV. It has a rubber button pad with a PCB contact below. You can use a pencil reaser to remove the buildup from the PCB (printed circuit board) and follow with a soft cloth and alcohol. Mine has never shifted so nice as after I did this. I realized I was having to push way too hard on the buttons ever since I got the MH. After cleaning it, it responds to a very light touch now. You may want to give this a try. Nothing to lose.
> 
> Hope this helps
> Jon




Jon, When you take the shift pad apart, is there anything special to look out for.  Like springs, or any little gagets that might fall out?  


  :8ball:


----------



## jljeeper@msn.com

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Triple E

It has been a year and a half, I don't remember any surprises. If I remember correctly the rubber membrane is the spring. No springs or loose parts that I remember. It was a very easy job. This is something I learned years ago as a computer tech in the early 80's, when customers would complain about having to type too hard on their keyboard and some buttons not working very well. Eraser and a alcohol rag was a sure fix every time. What you are cleaning is the PCB and Rubber membrane. The membrane has some sort of conductive material below each button that contacts across traces on the PCB, very simple and durable design. I guess after years it gets tarnished and needs cleaning.

Jon



> Triple E - 1/26/2010  10:47 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jljeeper - 1/25/2010  5:49 AM
> 
> I have the exact same setup on my 1994 Southwind. I had also had that issue when sometimes I couldn't get it to shift and had to just sit there until I could finally shift the darn thing. You probably have the same issue. Before you spend all that money - take your pad apart and clean the contacts. It is much like a remote control for your TV. It has a rubber button pad with a PCB contact below. You can use a pencil eraser to remove the buildup from the PCB (printed circuit board) and follow with a soft cloth and alcohol. Mine has never shifted so nice as after I did this. I realized I was having to push way too hard on the buttons ever since I got the MH. After cleaning it, it responds to a very light touch now. You may want to give this a try. Nothing to lose.
> 
> Hope this helps
> Jon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jon, When you take the shift pad apart, is there anything special to look out for.  Like springs, or any little gagets that might fall out?
> 
> 
> :8ball:
Click to expand...


----------



## Triple E

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Thanks Jon, I used to have to do the same thing on some instrumentation boards in the power plant.  Kind of embarrassing that I never even thought about it.  Getting old.     


 :8ball:


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> 730 - 1/26/2010  11:11 PM
> 
> HE's Back      :approve:  :approve:



Still in China.  Just popping on when I have a good internet connection.  I'm in a place called Xuzhou.


----------



## Triple E

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

db, are you working for the CIA or somthing?   :laugh:   

 :8ball:


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> Triple E - 1/28/2010  12:41 AM
> 
> db, are you working for the CIA or somthing?   :laugh:
> 
> :8ball:



Actually, I'm over here on an assignment from CONTROL helping agent 86 locate and terminate a new KAOS facility we know is operating in this region.  But don't tell anyone.  It's a secret.  And yes, 99 is way hotter in person.  Wait my shoe phone is ringing....................gotta go.


----------



## Triple E

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

dB, If you run into double 0, tell him I said hey.  


 :8ball:


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Back now in the US of A and darn glad.


----------



## Triple E

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Welcome home.


----------



## Triple E

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

dB,  Took my mh out of the garage.  Parked her beside the house on a 2% grade.  The rear of the coach was lower then the front.  After a week, I went  to put her back into the garage and now I think I have a problem.  I started the coach, let the engine warm-up, transmission temp = 104.  Selected "D" and the pad indicated "1", pushed on the peddle and she acted like she was in second.  I had to almost floor it to get her to move.  Reverse is good.  I put the coach back into the garage and left it there.  Wanted your input before I  made another move.

I put her in to storage around Oct.  On the first Sunday of the each month while in storage I start the engine for approximately 90 minutes.  Just before I shut the engine down I always cycle the transmission from N to R to N to D to N for approximately 30 seconds in each gear.  Replaced the filter, Allison, and oil, Synthetic, last summer.  Oil is about a half quart low.  Well db what do you think?   :question:   Thanks, again, for your help.

 :8ball:


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

I'm assuming when you pressed the fuel pedal, the engine didn't rev way up like the trans was slipping.

I'd take it out and drive it and see if you get the check trans light coming on indicating transmission trouble codes.  At this point, I don't necessarily think from your description there's a problem with the trans.  Several possibilities for that sort of sensation.

Let us know what happens.


----------



## Triple E

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Yes, you are correct.  The engine did not rev up.  No slippage.  Thank you Danny, I will take her out.  Just didn't want to move anymore then possible with out hearing from you first.  Thank you again and again and again.  -Steve

 :8ball:


----------



## bluestarhp

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

 Recently purchased a 1999 Fleetwood American Dream 40VS, Cummins 330, Allison 6-Spd (M3060)?_ Speedometer(VDO) was totally Inop. on first trip after delivery, then began to operate normally and continues to be OK.

VDO Tachometer worked at first, now totally Inop. except for pulse from 0-full scale when Ign. Switch turned on _ otherwis totally Inop.

Tech from local diesel shop installed a new sending unit_ the straight version as opposed to OEM 90-degree style_

Tachometer still Inop.

Have ordered a new VDO Tach._ not installed yet.

I suspected a wiring harness problem, but voltage and continuity checks showed up OK?

Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## keithb

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

Hi AllisonMan
Newb here to diesal. What exactly is the oil sample for?  Thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## keithb

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

AllisonMan
I am looking at a 1999 American Tradition MH with only 15K original miles on it.  That is just over 1.3K miles a year. What would you expect to see if you did an oil sample? What kind of problems would/could present themselves since it is almost no miles in 11 years?


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions



> bluestarhp - 3/10/2010  9:35 AM
> 
> Recently purchased a 1999 Fleetwood American Dream 40VS, Cummins 330, Allison 6-Spd (M3060)?_ Speedometer(VDO) was totally Inop. on first trip after delivery, then began to operate normally and continues to be OK.
> 
> VDO Tachometer worked at first, now totally Inop. except for pulse from 0-full scale when Ign. Switch turned on _ otherwis totally Inop.
> 
> Tech from local diesel shop installed a new sending unit_ the straight version as opposed to OEM 90-degree style_
> 
> Tachometer still Inop.
> 
> Have ordered a new VDO Tach._ not installed yet.
> 
> I suspected a wiring harness problem, but voltage and continuity checks showed up OK?
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bill



so this speedo uses a sending unit, not the speedo output from the transmission control unit?  It that's the case, you certainly don't have a transmission issue.

I'd check the harness between the speedo head and the sending unit for opens, shorts between wires and shorts to ground.


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

Depends when the oil was last changed.  

If the oil's been sitting there all these years, the presence of water due to condensation is possible, as well as biological growth.

Best to just change the oil and filters and go on.


----------



## Rick from Paso

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Thank you for being there for all of us neophytes! I just bought an old American Eagle with a MD3060 mated to a cummins 8.3. It seems to shift fine but the tranny fluid looks like it needs changing. It doesn't have the spin-on filter like the new ones. It just has two round covers held on by bolts to the bottom of the pan. I assume that's where the filters are. There doesn't appear to be any drain plug. Would changing the fluid and filters be a job that I could perform? I do so on my suburban 700R4 tranny. Are there any pitfalls / tricks I need to be aware of? The manual and dipstick both say dextron, is there a way to tell if it has synthetic? Should I use synthetic? I read about running out the old fluid through the cooler line. After you drain what you can and change the filters and fill with fluid (how much?) to top it off, should you over fill or just let it pump out until clean + 2 qts and refill or should you be filling it as you are running the engine? 

Thanks again for your help.

Regards, Rick from Paso

New owner of a 1992 American Eagle with lots of problems!


----------



## Triple E

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Hello Rick and welcome to the forum.
I am not dBarton but I will tell you what he has told me and what I have in my manual.

Never, never, never overfill.
Do not refill the transmission while the engine is running.
Yes the filters are inside of those two round covers.
The drain plug is next to the round filter cover on the drivers side.
When you remove the (2) filters that will get rid of most of your old oil.  Not all but close.  Ok to mix the old oil with the Synthetic
When replacing the internal filters you will need 18 qt's.  Use TranSynd Synthetic transmission oil.

Torque; Filter cover bolts = 38 - 45 lb ft, Drain plug 18 - 24 lb ft.

Believe me.  If I can change the oil, you will not have a problem.    

Tricks????   Make sure you replace the O-rings correctly.  The filters come with good directions.

 :8ball:


----------



## Rick from Paso

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Triple E, Thanks for your help, I have an early MD3060, my drain plug is on the passenger side, not much came out of it, maybe a quart, I checked the fluid level several times prior to the filter change and it looked okay. All told, including the filters only a little more than a gallon in the drain pan! I installed the new filters an o-rings and re-filled a gallon. Any ideas?


----------



## Rick from Paso

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Is there a start up procedure you should follow after changing filters? My old manual tells how to do a cold check and hot check but no pre-start up check. I read the new manual and it says the static fluid level should be near hot prior to starting the engine. After changing filters, my dipstick is considerably higher than hot, as you would expect the filters aren't full at this point. Thanks again for your help. 

Regards, Rick from Paso


----------



## Triple E

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Was the oil hot or cold when you drained it.  Should have been at operating temp.  I have not seen any start up procedure that I now of beside being close to full.  I wish I could tell you more.  dbarton will have to take over from here.  He may be out of town but I know he keeps an eye on this forum.  Should be hearing from him soon.  Sorry that I cannot be of further help.

 :8ball:


----------



## Rick from Paso

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Transmission was at operating temp (ouch!). I started it up and went through the cold check procedure. Shift to drive, shift to reverse, idle for 1 min. Dip stick shows good cold level. I'm going to call allison and ask some questions. Thanks for your help.

Regards, Rick from Paso


----------



## Rick from Paso

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Thinking about it a little more, I think the drain plug is just clogged. The drain plug is pretty small, the o-ring replacement in the filter kit didn't fit it, way too big. I noticed that it didn't drain very freely, it kind of dribbled out. If it is plugged, that's not a good sign.


----------



## Triple E

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Oh boy, where is Danny when we need him. Rick I am using a 2006 Allision Service Manual. This manual show the oil drain plug for the MD 3060 6 speed in the same location. The drain plug is located on the transmissiontoward the front of the motor home, just to the right and front of the oil filter on the driver side. You need a 1/4" drive, or maybe an Allan Head, to remove this plug. The plug does not have a bolt type head on it. I am wondering if you might have removed a Test Port Plug. These plugs use a smaller o-ring. Hey good luck and let us know what you find. :8ball:


----------



## Rick from Paso

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

That would be great, I'll have to crawl under there and look. Thanks for your help, I'll keep you posted. I talked to the Allison service center in Bakersfield, $6,000 for a rebuild, not including RR labor and flush/fill!! Yikes!!


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

I'm in India right now.  Got some stuff to fix here.

If you only got a quart out, and the replacement o-ring is too big, you pulled a pressure tap, not the drain plug.  Follow this link to the older MD/HD Mechanics Tips booklet.  That should get you to the drain plug and fluid capacities.
http://www.allisontransmission.com/servlet/DownloadFile?Dir=publications/pubs&FileToGet=MT2159EN.pdf


----------



## Rick from Paso

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Dan, Thanks, that's what I've been looking for! I got tons of manuals with this old eagle, but nothing in the way of service manuals. I try to do my own service and repairs. I have a 1996 FL70 with the same mechanical Cummins 8.3, I have all the manuals for that truck but it has a Eaton/Fuller road ranger 9 speed. Automatic trannys are a real mystery to me, my hat's off to you guys who work on them. I wonder if I can get some service manuals from Spartan. Many of the systems are the same as in my truck ie. air brakes, compressor and so forth, but my FL70 has tons of room to work under and on top of, this thing is awful to crawl under! Triple E, I did crawl under and saw the real drain plug! Thank you all so much for your help!! (India?)

Regards, Rick from Paso


----------



## Triple E

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Rick, this is a big secret.  Danny and agent 99 covers this globe to protect us from evil.  So keep it quiet.     :clown: 

 :8ball:


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Yeah, and 99 is way hotter in person 

I'm in Delhi tonight, eating Chinese food and watching cricket.  I got to help diagnose some vehicle problems here in a fleet.  Conditions here around most heavy vehicles and the related servicing of them are....um..... different.....very different.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Well, it's evening here, 11:00PM.  It's 1:30PM eastern time back home.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Back in the USA again.  Whew.


----------



## Londonjack

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

Hi, AllisonMan!  I was planning to consult with Indy, but the Factory closed for Easter weekend; I was Googling, found YOU, and see that I would have to wade through 41 X 25 back posts to see whether you've already answered my issue, so I hope that you will either answer directly or point me to prior post(s) that has my answer.

I have a 1983 Bluebird Wanderlodge with 3208 Turbo CAT and a 4-spd. Allison, with 4:89 rears.
It won't shift to 2nd until it has hung awhile @ 15 mph (approx 2300 rpm).  Same 'hang' before shifting to 3rd @ 25 mph (2300 rpm).  This seems to take 'forever'.  Then she takes off like a scared rabbit before it shifts into 4th @ 40-42 mph (and drops back to 1800 rpm), but feels sluggish, possibly lugging a bit.   

I want the shifting points to occur far faster, except for 4th, which I'd like to be able to control by foot pressure, if possible, but have it shift no sooner than about 45 or 50 unless I totally back off fuel.

The shop that has my bus now has no clue how far to turn the screw(s) in the valve body which I'm told will adjust shift points.  I'm a non-mechanic, but did own some Class 8 trucks back in the day.  

Could you kindly speak to just how my mechanic should 'tune' the valve body adjustment(s) for shift points so as to get me up to road speed faster, and without 'hanging' at the top R's of 1st & 2nd, and delaying that last shift and lockup in 4th?

Could you also speak to whether swapping the 4:89 rear end for, say, a 4:11 (or higher speed) would enable me to avoid dragging along in the lower two gears (possibly even without adjustment of the valve body) ?   

Also, do you think that we ought to be looking at the governor, or is this shifting delay most easily remedied by either the valve body adjustment or by going to a higher ratio rear end?

Having driven Class 8 steel haulers, I always preferred to employ "progressive shifting" -- that is, just get her moving in each gear enough so as not to lug in the next gear, but winding the rpm's progressively higher with each succeeding gear.   To me this is easier on the equipment, results in a much smoother ride, and never, ever tops the tachometer in the lower gears. 

I would like to have my Allison shift similarly, and much sooner, rather than winding out to 2200-2500 in first, etc., so that it sounds like I am needlessly over-revving the engine in (and unnecessarily prolonging driving in 1st & 2nd gears -- which is happening, but not by my choice !

Does doing city driving in 3rd only prevent upshifting, or does it somehow ALTER the shift points because of that manual selection of range three?  (I swear I feel a difference, almost as though there is at least one additional gear in there, splitting [or shifting?] much more to my liking, and had I discovered this before the trip to the transmission shop, I'd have more insights to pass along to you.)

Finally, I plan to convert to an air throttle as soon as possible.   Would that cure any of the issues I have presented here?  (The present accelerator's cable seems to stick at times, and push only with considerable effort . . . )

Thanks in advance for your every consideration, AllisonMan!


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Here's my advice:

1.  Get your vehicle to a shop that is Allison authorized.  If it's at a place that doesn't even know about turning the shift collars, I wouldn't want them touching my transmission.  It should be one of the MT series transmissions.  An MT643, or 647 depending on the engine power.

2.  The engine may or may not be making adequate power and turning the proper RPM.  Remember, this vehicle is 27 years old.  I would have the shop perform a stall test to make sure the engine is making power, and its proper RPM before making any transmission adjustments.  A lack of top end power, or RPM will make the condition you describe of "hanging" before shifting.

3.  The axle ratio is independent of the ability of the transmission to shift and not "hang".

4.  The air throttle will not effect the "hanging" issue and will decrease your ability to modulate shifts with your foot.

5.  Once you're sure the engine is making full power and RPM, then you can slowly decrease the shift points by turning the adjusting collars further down(down their "ramp").  This will decrease the pressure the shift spring is making on the shift modulator valve it sits against.  By turning the collars down, I mean you will be turning the collars further down the "ramp" shape they have.  The collar will actually sit further out in the bore as you lower the shift point.  If I remember correctly, the 1-2 shift valves are in the bore closest to the selector valve, then the 2-3, then the 3-4.  The last bore you see on the side of the valve body with the shift adjusting collars is the trimmer regulator valve.

6. If the transmission modulator is an air modulator, you really won't have much control over your shift points with your foot.  The air modulators are pretty much either on or off. If you have a cable modulator, make sure it's adjusted correctly.  I've posted the link to the MT mechanics tips booklet here a number of times.  Here it is again: http://www.allisontransmission.com/publications/pubs/MT1357EN.jsp

7. Driving around in D3 prevents upshifting to fourth.  It does not affect the shift schedule otherwise.

8.  You might check the governor filter and clean it.  You can find its location in the mechanics tips booklet.  Doesn't sound like you have a governor failure or problem to me.

Well, now ya know what I think and a little of what I know.  I hope it helps some.  I always did like messin with the MTs and HTs.


----------



## Londonjack

Re: Allison Transmission Questions





> dbarton291 - 4/2/2010  11:58 AM
> 
> Here's my advice:
> 
> 1.  Get your vehicle to a shop that is Allison authorized.  If it's at a place that doesn't even know about turning the shift collars, I wouldn't want them touching my transmission.  It should be one of the MT series transmissions.  An MT643, or 647 depending on the engine power.
> 
> 
> 5.  Once you're sure the engine is making full power and RPM, then you can slowly decrease the shift points by turning the adjusting collars further down(down their "ramp").  This will decrease the pressure the shift spring is making on the shift modulator valve it sits against.  By turning the collars down, I mean you will be turning the collars further down the "ramp" shape they have.  The collar will actually sit further out in the bore as you lower the shift point.  If I remember correctly, the 1-2 shift valves are in the bore closest to the selector valve, then the 2-3, then the 3-4.  The last bore you see on the side of the valve body with the shift adjusting collars is the trimmer regulator valve.
> 
> 6. If the transmission modulator is an air modulator, you really won't have much control over your shift points with your foot.  The air modulators are pretty much either on or off. If you have a cable modulator, make sure it's adjusted correctly.  I've posted the link to the MT mechanics tips booklet here a number of times.  Here it is again: http://www.allisontransmission.com/publications/pubs/MT1357EN.jsp
> 
> Well, now ya know what I think and a little of what I know.  I hope it helps some.  I always did like messin with the MTs and HTs.





*1. *I had it to the local Allison shop one Saturday, and have far more confidence in the moxy of the man who has my bus than the former.  I'm also afraid of their labor rate and 'big shop' propensity to gouge.

My current trannie mechanic does cars all day long, and some garbage trucks - at least to the extent of gross shift failures - so this shouldn't be a total mystery to him. He simply lacks a word of advice, which is what you're hopefully going to supply.  :8ball: 


*5. *I did not see a diagram of the valve body "collars". Could you point me _directly_ to one (instead of an entire user's manual)?  And could you kindly suggest the amount of change to ramp (percentage-wise or other measure of movement down the ramp) the collars should be moved? (This, so that we don't have to drop the fluid 2-3 times to even get close to what we want....?) 



So, If I want him to split the difference (between current setting on 1-2, so that it shifts closer to 9 or 10 mph than 15; or current setting on 2-3, so that it shifts at, say, 18 rather than 25 or 26), *is that a mere matter of approximately eyeballing a halfway point between 'zero' and current setting? *



I just want my man to have some hint as to *how far to turn the collars.   *



*6. *I hear you saying that there now exists a certain measure of foot throttle 'feel' or _foot control over shift points,_ but that with an air throttle, I would lose that control.* I think I would hate to lose that*, but I don't have much if any control as things are (were before the new cable to trannie). Besides, the guys on the Wanderlodge Owners Group (WOG) to a man swear by the air throttle, and rave that it's the _singlemost important improvement_ they have ever made to their enjoyment of driving their Bluebirds. 

My guess is that they get foot-tired when driving long distances, and many cruise controls aren't working, for whatever reason(s).  Also, in the case of older, cabled controls, they probably are just too sticky, and make hard work out of acceleration, reaching existing shifting points, _etc._ 


*I only hope that it doesn't lead to too abrupt or hard shifts....*



Thanks again for your kind and prompt response, Sir. BTW, I once played music on a big name band with the famous Dee Barton, of Stan Kenton fame....


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> Londonjack - 4/6/2010  12:33 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dbarton291 - 4/2/2010  11:58 AM
> 
> Here's my advice:
> 
> 1.  Get your vehicle to a shop that is Allison authorized.  If it's at a place that doesn't even know about turning the shift collars, I wouldn't want them touching my transmission.  It should be one of the MT series transmissions.  An MT643, or 647 depending on the engine power.
> 
> 
> 5.  Once you're sure the engine is making full power and RPM, then you can slowly decrease the shift points by turning the adjusting collars further down(down their "ramp").  This will decrease the pressure the shift spring is making on the shift modulator valve it sits against.  By turning the collars down, I mean you will be turning the collars further down the "ramp" shape they have.  The collar will actually sit further out in the bore as you lower the shift point.  If I remember correctly, the 1-2 shift valves are in the bore closest to the selector valve, then the 2-3, then the 3-4.  The last bore you see on the side of the valve body with the shift adjusting collars is the trimmer regulator valve.
> 
> 6. If the transmission modulator is an air modulator, you really won't have much control over your shift points with your foot.  The air modulators are pretty much either on or off. If you have a cable modulator, make sure it's adjusted correctly.  I've posted the link to the MT mechanics tips booklet here a number of times.  Here it is again: http://www.allisontransmission.com/publications/pubs/MT1357EN.jsp
> 
> Well, now ya know what I think and a little of what I know.  I hope it helps some.  I always did like messin with the MTs and HTs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> *1.Â  *I had it to the local Allison shop one Saturday, and have far more confidence in the moxy of the man who has my bus than the former. Â  I'm also afraid of their labor rate and 'big shop' propensity to gouge.
> 
> My current trannie mechanic does cars all day long, and some garbage trucks - at least to the extent of gross shift failures - so this shouldn't be a total mystery to him.Â  He simply lacks a word of advice, which is what you're hopefully going to supply.Â   :8ball:
> 
> 
> *5.Â  *I did not see a diagram of the valve body "collars".Â  Could you point me _directly_ to one (instead of an entire user's manual)? Â  And could you kindly suggest the amount of change to ramp (percentage-wise or other measure of movement down the ramp) the collars should be moved?Â  (This, so that we don't have to drop the fluid 2-3 times to even get close to what we want....?)Â
> 
> Â
> 
> So, If I want him to split the difference (between current setting on 1-2, so that it shifts closer to 9 or 10 mph than 15; or current setting on 2-3, so that it shifts at, say, 18 rather than 25 or 26), *is that a mere matter of approximately eyeballing a halfway point between 'zero' and current setting?Â  *
> 
> Â
> 
> I just want my man to have some hint as to *how far to turn the collars. Â   *
> 
> Â
> 
> *6.Â  *I hear you saying that there now exists a certain measure of foot throttle 'feel' or _foot control over shift points,_ but that with an air throttle, I would lose that control.Â * I think I would hate to lose that*, but I don't have much if any control as things are (were before the new cable to trannie).Â  Besides, the guys on the Wanderlodge Owners Group (WOG) to a man swear by the air throttle, and rave that it's the _singlemost important improvement_ they have ever made to their enjoyment of driving their Bluebirds.Â
> 
> My guess is that they get foot-tired when driving long distances, and many cruise controls aren't working, for whatever reason(s). Â  Also, in the case of older, cabled controls, they probably are just too sticky, and make hard work out of acceleration, reaching existing shifting points, _etc._Â
> 
> 
> *I only hope that it doesn't lead to too abrupt or hard shifts....*
> 
> Â
> 
> Thanks again for your kind and prompt response, Sir.Â  BTW, I once played music on a big name band with the famous Dee Barton, of Stan Kenton fame....Â   Â Â
Click to expand...


1.  Okay.  Make sure the engine's making full power and RPM first, or this is all really a waste of time.

2.  If your guy works on cars and garbage trucks all day long, he has seen shift collars before.  Drop the pan and he'll see them right away.   If he doesn't recognize shift collars, he may be a great guy but isn't as savvy as you think.  I don't have a picture of just shift collars. They kind of look like a ramped ring with notches in it.

3.  Nobody can truthfully say how many notches you need to drop those collars to get the MPH you want.  The shift specifications for the valve body are based on output shaft RPM, so tailoring like you want to do takes some trial and error.  My recommendation is to first see where they are.  If the collars are all already down at the bottom, you can't get what you want.  If the shift springs have enough adjustment in them as they are now, I would start by dropping 2-3 notches and see what happens(they only have seven notches on each one).  If one doesn't have 2-3 notches of downward adjustment left, take it to the bottom notch and leave it.

I really recommend you don't get into trying to change springs.  If you get the upshift point too low, the downshift point also gets low and the vehicle may lug on a hill.  You don't want that.  Things break under those conditions.

I know this isn't exactly what you were asking for, but I hope it at least helps get you started and helps you avoid a couple of pitfalls.


----------



## C Nash

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Danny, In checking a neighbors MH with the Allision Trans I found it  full of water.  Water will come out the overflow on the trans with engine running and the dipstick is milky Is the trans cooled by going through the radiator? The MH has not been in water.  Radiator was low in coalent. Thanks


----------



## Triple E

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Nash, Danny has stated that if the transmission cooling water has anti-freeze in it and the anti-freeze gets into the internals of the transmission, the transmission will have to be rebuilt.  I guess anti-freeze will destroy the bonding agents in the Allison Transmission.     :dead:  :sleepy:  :disapprove:    :dead: 

 :8ball:


----------



## LEN

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Nash, the trans has a radiator hook/welded to the engine radiator. There was a period of time where a crack formed between the two and anti freeze  got to the trans and EEE is correct it only takes a few minutes and the trans needs a rebuild. Do a search on a couple other sites and you will find the problem and which coach's and motors are involved. The cure is new or rebuilt radiators with the fix and a rebuild on the trans.

LEN


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Yup, anti-freeze destroys friction clutch plates.  Sounds like the radiator had a leak between the trans cooler and the engine part of the radiator.  Gotta get a new radiator and rebuild the trans.

I've seen people try to flush the trans and put in new fluid.  Every time I've seen somebody try it, the trans eventually failed.  Better to fix it now than have it fail on the road somewhere.


----------



## C Nash

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Thanks, that is the answer I was expecting.


----------



## H2H1

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Nash I know that wasn't the answer you was looking for. But now you know what you have to do. I hope this one you are working on and not yours.


----------



## Allison Expert

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Hey dbarton, something else to keep in mind on that older motorhome with the MT....Moving the collars will change the output rpm about 20-30rpm in either direction.  To take out the trial and error part of changing something, putting the pan back up and repeating that process, if he has it at an Allison shop already, they could just pull the valve body and put it on a test stand and calibrate it that way.....Just a thought


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> Allison Expert - 4/8/2010  5:08 PM
> 
> Hey dbarton, something else to keep in mind on that older motorhome with the MT....Moving the collars will change the output rpm about 20-30rpm in either direction.  To take out the trial and error part of changing something, putting the pan back up and repeating that process, if he has it at an Allison shop already, they could just pull the valve body and put it on a test stand and calibrate it that way.....Just a thought



Um true....but....read the thread.  He's not at an Allison shop.  Doesn't want to go to an Allison shop.  The guy that has it doesn't have a valve body test stand.

20-30 output shaft RPM is generally correct.  However, the owner is talking is MPH.  You gotta take the output shaft rpm, and the axle ratio, and the tire revs per mile to change that 20-30 output shaft RPM into miles per hour the customer actually sees.  Then, what if some springs have been changed over the years.  That 20-30 output shaft RPM may change.  This guy is looking for a quick, free answer.  I'm not getting out my slide rule, I mean my calculator for this one.

I was teaching the MT in service training classes 30 years ago.  I haven't lost all my marbles yet....maybe.


----------



## Allison Expert

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

dbarton, I wasn't saying that you don't know what your talking about, it was just another idea for the guy to think about.  Excuse the hell out of me for trying to suggest another avenue.... :angry:


----------



## H2H1

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

well I think both of you are real smart and glad both are on this forum. I know that if I need advice I can ask here. Bury the hatchet we need both of you. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Allison Expert

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

H2H1, Thanks, thats good to hear.  I know I probably haven't been doing this as long as dbarton, but I learned from someone with 40yrs expierance and was just suggesting something else to try....I don't hold grudges by all means, so I am not going anywhere.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> H2H1 - 4/15/2010  9:51 AM
> 
> well I think both of you are real smart and glad both are on this forum. I know that if I need advice I can ask here. Bury the hatchet we need both of you. :laugh:  :laugh:



Hmm.  I didn't think I had my hatchet out.


----------



## H2H1

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

well even if you didn't have it out, you got my message. I graduated from Roddy King School Of Charm and I have a master degree in BS :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## transman1975

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

Dear AllisonMan,

I am currently working on an Allison 545 trans. Okay, let's start from the beginning. The school's complaint was initially the bus wouldn't shift at all. During overhaul, my rebuilder notified me the the center support was in bad shape due to the cut sealing rings. Okay, so to make a long story short, a banner kit was installed along with a governor and electronic modulator. 100 miles later, exact same thing. Won't shift at all. After removing and inspecting it for the second time, the center support was corroded again around the sealing rings. Clutch packs were in good shape. The second time we replaced the torque converter. After the second installation, we have 1 shift. That's it. We have changed everything except the valve body, which is being done as I type. Is there anyway you can lend a helping hand. It would be greatly appreciated. 

Josh Thrower
Columbus, GA
Transco Transmission
Joshthrower90@yahoo.com


----------



## bluehair

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

I have a GM 4106 with an 8V-71 with an Allison V730 automatic. The tranny will not shift into high gear on flat ground. Top speed is about 54 MPH. Only when it goes down a steep hill and the speed builds to 60 mph will it shift into high. Then it will stay there as long as I keep the speed above 50 mph. Otherwise it will downshift and I have to find another steep hill. Any thoughts as to what is wrong?


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions



> bluehair - 4/17/2010  2:53 AM
> 
> I have a GM 4106 with an 8V-71 with an Allison V730 automatic. The tranny will not shift into high gear on flat ground. Top speed is about 54 MPH. Only when it goes down a steep hill and the speed builds to 60 mph will it shift into high. Then it will stay there as long as I keep the speed above 50 mph. Otherwise it will downshift and I have to find another steep hill. Any thoughts as to what is wrong?



One likely scenario is the engine isn't making its rated RPM or power to make it up to the 2-3 upshift point.  The 2-3 upshift in most V730s was not modulated.  You can't influence it with the throttle pedal.

Another possibility is the shift point is set too high and needs to be turned down, or the 2-3 shift signal valves have the wrong spring in the bore.

Another possibility is the lockup clutch isn't coming on.  Can you feel the lockup shift?  It occurs sometime in second gear.

It could be an output governor problem, but that should affect the 1-2 upshift point also.


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions



> transman1975 - 4/16/2010  2:51 PM
> 
> Dear AllisonMan,
> 
> I am currently working on an Allison 545 trans. Okay, let's start from the beginning. The school's complaint was initially the bus wouldn't shift at all. During overhaul, my rebuilder notified me the the center support was in bad shape due to the cut sealing rings. Okay, so to make a long story short, a banner kit was installed along with a governor and electronic modulator. 100 miles later, exact same thing. Won't shift at all. After removing and inspecting it for the second time, the center support was corroded again around the sealing rings. Clutch packs were in good shape. The second time we replaced the torque converter. After the second installation, we have 1 shift. That's it. We have changed everything except the valve body, which is being done as I type. Is there anyway you can lend a helping hand. It would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Josh Thrower
> Columbus, GA
> Transco Transmission
> Joshthrower90@yahoo.com



What vintage unit are we talking about and how many miles are on it?

I assume when you say the center support was corroded around the sealrings, you mean the hub that has the two sealrings was worn.  If it's corroded, you got chemical action going on, like water in the oil.  If it's worn or damaged, that's another story.

If you put an aftermarket replacement piece on the center support that replaced the sealring grooves, did you happen to look in the back of the fourth clutch housing to see if there's anything in the area the center support sealrings seal against to indicate a problem?  Like out of round, rough, grooves, etc.?

What did the sungear shaft bushings and the main shaft journals look like?  Was anything worn like something was rotating off center?

If you really want to WOW the customer, once you get this figured out, get rid of that dang electric modulator and change the vehicle to a cable modulator.  It'll shift like it's supposed to.


----------



## 94 Prima Vista

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

Allisonman and any other knowledgable parties.  I'm a newby to the Allison and I apologize in advance if I missed the answer to my question in my search.

I have a new-to-me '94 Vogue Prima Vista with the 300hp 8.3L Cummins and the Allison MD3060-R transmission.  It seems to shift fine but when I do a hot fluid level check (level, neutral, press shift-up & shift-down at the same time), it give the the following code that I haven't been able to track down - d1  69  32

Can someone point me to a resource showing those codes?

Thanks in advance,

Jay


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions



> 94 Prima Vista - 4/17/2010  1:24 PM
> 
> Allisonman and any other knowledgable parties.  I'm a newby to the Allison and I apologize in advance if I missed the answer to my question in my search.
> 
> I have a new-to-me '94 Vogue Prima Vista with the 300hp 8.3L Cummins and the Allison MD3060-R transmission.  It seems to shift fine but when I do a hot fluid level check (level, neutral, press shift-up & shift-down at the same time), it give the the following code that I haven't been able to track down - d1  69  32
> 
> Can someone point me to a resource showing those codes?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Jay



69 32 is an ECU failure code.  Clear it and see if it comes back.  If it was active, I doubt you'd have any shifting at all.

I don't think Allison has a publication available for download that lists the trouble codes.  You may have to go to www.allisontransmissionpublications.com and buy a troubleshooting manual for that.

However, I think you have WTEC II controls on your transmission.  Here's a link to the WTEC II Operators Manual.  I think you'll find this useful.
http://www.allisontransmission.com/servlet/DownloadFile?Dir=publications/pubs&FileToGet=OM2157EN.pdf

Here's the link to the WTEC II mechanics tips booklet, too:
http://www.allisontransmission.com/servlet/DownloadFile?Dir=publications/pubs&FileToGet=MT2159EN.pdf


----------



## Rick from Paso

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

I have another stupid question. We took our '92 Eagle out on it's maiden voyage to Sedona, AZ. It did great except for the awning billowed, the wind was really blowing. I kept carefully checking fluids in the tranny and engine. The tranny lost about a quart of fluid every 500 or so miles. No puddles at stops. We we got home I degreased the tranny and found where it was coming from. On the passenger side of the tranny where the manual shows that a dip stick could go, there is a rubber plug!! It's one of those compression plugs with a bolt down the center! I noticed it seemed canted a bit so I loosened it and pulled it up a bit and fluid started coming out, it's a long rubber plug!! Is this a factory plug? It obviously leaks going down the road. I can't believe it is a factory plug. What should go there? I wonder now if someone stripped the real plug and put this in it's place. What to do now? Thanks do much for your help!!


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> Rick from Paso - 4/17/2010  10:39 PM
> 
> I have another stupid question. We took our '92 Eagle out on it's maiden voyage to Sedona, AZ. It did great except for the awning billowed, the wind was really blowing. I kept carefully checking fluids in the tranny and engine. The tranny lost about a quart of fluid every 500 or so miles. No puddles at stops. We we got home I degreased the tranny and found where it was coming from. On the passenger side of the tranny where the manual shows that a dip stick could go, there is a rubber plug!! It's one of those compression plugs with a bolt down the center! I noticed it seemed canted a bit so I loosened it and pulled it up a bit and fluid started coming out, it's a long rubber plug!! Is this a factory plug? It obviously leaks going down the road. I can't believe it is a factory plug. What should go there? I wonder now if someone stripped the real plug and put this in it's place. What to do now? Thanks do much for your help!!



That's actually a quite common question.  That is a factory plug.  The transmission is made to have a dipstick tube on either side depending on the OEM's requirements.  The unused opening is plugged.

Remember the plug you're looking at has been in there for eighteen years.  It may need to be retightened, or replaced.  I don't think the current design plug is the one you're looking at.


----------



## Rick from Paso

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Thank you so much for your help, you are invaluable! Every time I tighten the plug, it backs out of it's hole. I take a few wacks at it with a rubber mallet, tighten and wack. I wonder what the proper technique is. Thanks again for your help. We have a trip planned to Death Valley in 2 weeks. I was getting worried!


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> Rick from Paso - 4/18/2010  1:43 AM
> 
> Thank you so much for your help, you are invaluable! Every time I tighten the plug, it backs out of it's hole. I take a few wacks at it with a rubber mallet, tighten and wack. I wonder what the proper technique is. Thanks again for your help. We have a trip planned to Death Valley in 2 weeks. I was getting worried!



I would just find an Allison dealer or distributor and buy a new one.  Cheap insurance against a leak.


----------



## bluehair

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

I checked the tranny fluid tonight and it does not show on the stick. I had it checked 400 milles ago and it took 3 gallons to get it to the right level. So, I have a leak somewhere. A big leak. I'm not a mechanic but I'm gonna guess this is a big part of my problem, correct? :question:


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions



> bluehair - 4/22/2010  1:32 AM
> 
> I checked the tranny fluid tonight and it does not show on the stick. I had it checked 400 milles ago and it took 3 gallons to get it to the right level. So, I have a leak somewhere. A big leak. I'm not a mechanic but I'm gonna guess this is a big part of my problem, correct? :question:



That sure would contribute to it.  Better get that fixed first.


----------



## Rick from Paso

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Dave,

I successfully stopped the tranny leak by tightening the plug, we went to Death Valley this weekend and it didn't leak a drop. Thanks again for your help. I will get a new current plug to replace the old one. I have another question. The tranny shifts awfully hard when you put it in gear, drive more so than reverse. I have to step on the brake pretty hard to keep it from lurching went I put it in drive. It might be my imagination but it seems to get worse the warmer the tranny gets. Is this adjustable or indicative of any problem? I worked it pretty hard this weekend, lots of steep hills and manual down shifting to slow the motorhome down long 8% grades. Thanks again for your help, I want to do what ever I can to avoid trouble on the road.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> Rick from Paso - 5/4/2010  3:02 PM
> 
> Dave,
> 
> I successfully stopped the tranny leak by tightening the plug, we went to Death Valley this weekend and it didn't leak a drop. Thanks again for your help. I will get a new current plug to replace the old one. I have another question. The tranny shifts awfully hard when you put it in gear, drive more so than reverse. I have to step on the brake pretty hard to keep it from lurching went I put it in drive. It might be my imagination but it seems to get worse the warmer the tranny gets. Is this adjustable or indicative of any problem? I worked it pretty hard this weekend, lots of steep hills and manual down shifting to slow the motorhome down long 8% grades. Thanks again for your help, I want to do what ever I can to avoid trouble on the road.



The neutral to drive, and drive to reverse shifts are called garage shifts.  The quality of these shifts is supposed to adapt automatically like the range shifts.  That means the control system adapts these shifts automatically, and it's not manually adjustable.

The garage shifts never really adapt to be totally smooth so you will feel them.  That is by design.

The quality of the garage shifts, and the noises that happen when they occur are subject to vehicle influences such as axle backlash, movement and noise in the suspension, any worn u-joints, etc.  I wouldn't worry about it unless it becomes head snapping or real noisy.

Next time you change the fluid and filters, if you haven't already, look for metal debris anywhere.  That's one of the best indicators of impending tranny trouble on the road.

Keep those u-joints greased.  The six speed has two overdrives.  That means the driveline runs some pretty good speeds on the highway.

Glad you fixed that leak!

DB


----------



## washtub51

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

hi all. new to the site but not rving 15 years live aboard.so a challage to you, i want to avoid the damage of water intrusion into my md3060 tranny by using a seperate stand alone oil cooler with 2500cfm fans and a bypass set at 180, an interesting web site (http://www.transtar1.com/catdownload.asp?id=73) on page 21 and page 34 refer to oil coolers that they indicate and have told me that are for remote stand alone coolers but are hesitant to say that this is all you need or that this will work. i have talked to the area rep for allison in atlanta with no satifaction, even the allison site indicated remote coolers avalible for the md 3060 but wont tell me which one. so what do u think,what do u know.at the end of the day all i want is to keep the glycol out of the tranny. james healey 98 dynasty 6cta8.3 325 md3060 ,coach weight 29000 lbs pulling a 24 foot trailer at 7000 lbs, dual boost guages,egt, trans temp guage, side radiator model. 







Reply 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Emoticons:                      



Jump to page : 1 
Now viewing page 1 [25 messages per page]    
Jump to forum : RVUSA Main Forum----------------------+ The NEW RVUSA.com+ General RVing+ Destinations+ Full Timing+ RV Tips & Tricks+ Beginning RVing+ TalkbackRVing In Class----------------------+ Class A / Diesel Pushers+ Class B Motorhomes+ Class C Motorhomes+ Towables+ ClassicsTrailer-ing----------------------+ Horse Trailers+ Utility, Enclosed, Cargo, and Vehicle Trailers+ Hitches & Towing QuestionsTalk to RVUSA.com----------------------+ Announcements+ Suggestions/Comments 
Search this forum
Printer friendly version
E-mail a link to this thread
 Actions 
Toggle e-mail notification



(Delete all cookies set by this site)  
Registered to: Netsource Media Â© 2010


----------



## Gary801

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

Allison Man:

I drive a 2009 Chevy Silverdo with the Allison Xmsn. No where in the manuals does it give a maximum temperature if can heat up to.  Just after purchacing the P/U, I was climbing Cabbage Hill and before I learned how to use the transmission properly, it climbed upto 220 degrees. I pulled over and let it cool down.  I retired a year and a half ago from the National Guard and part of my job was driving HEMTT tankers, which all had Allison Transmissions.  Redline was 220 degrees so you always kept it below that. My transmission gage in the pickup is digital so have no idea at what temp I should start worrying.  I have called the dealer and they don't know any more than I do.  Any info would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## Triple E

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Hello Gary and welcome to the forum.  I am not the Allison man but he has helped me with my temp. questions.

I have the MD-3060.  The max temp for mine is 300 degrees F.  What model of Allison transmission do you have.  Our expert is, dBarton, is traveling right now but does check this forum from time to time.  You should have your answer in a couple of days.  -Steve


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions



> washtub51 - 5/23/2010  10:57 AM
> 
> hi all. new to the site but not rving 15 years live aboard.so a challage to you, i want to avoid the damage of water intrusion into my md3060 tranny by using a seperate stand alone oil cooler with 2500cfm fans and a bypass set at 180, an interesting web site (http://www.transtar1.com/catdownload.asp?id=73) on page 21 and page 34 refer to oil coolers that they indicate and have told me that are for remote stand alone coolers but are hesitant to say that this is all you need or that this will work. i have talked to the area rep for allison in atlanta with no satifaction, even the allison site indicated remote coolers avalible for the md 3060 but wont tell me which one. so what do u think,what do u know.at the end of the day all i want is to keep the glycol out of the tranny. james healey 98 dynasty 6cta8.3 325 md3060 ,coach weight 29000 lbs pulling a 24 foot trailer at 7000 lbs, dual boost guages,egt, trans temp guage, side radiator model.



Most air to oil coolers are used as auxiliaries in addition to the water to oil cooler the OEM typically engineers into their vehicle.  My opinion is, the choice of which one to use is not normally based on a sound definition of additional cooling requirements, rather it's what will fit and not cost a bundle.

The performance of a water to oil cooler is predictable and can be tested.  A water to oil cooler will also dissipate much more heat in a manageable size than an air to oil cooler.  That's why Allison works with OEMs on either cooling calculations or testing requirements for water to oil anytime a new application is designed by an OEM.  You can take the engine water flow and the transmission oil flow, using the cooler curve for the cooler the OEM is using, and compare the heat the cooler is capable of dissipating, to the transmission heat rejection at the selected test point, which is usually 80 or 85% torque converter efficiency depending on vehicle type.  Torque converter efficiency is the speed ratio times the torque ratio. 

If the cooler can dissipate more BTU/min than the transmission is producing, it will keep the transmission cool at that design point.  If the cooler dissipates less BTU/min than the transmission is producing at that point, the transmission temp can't stabilize and the transmission will keep getting hotter.

An air to oil cooler depends completely on airflow vs oil flow.  What you need to know is:
1.  The cooler curve for the air to oil cooler you want to use which shows at a given air flow and oil flow how much heat the cooler will dissipate.  Good luck finding this for most air to oil coolers.

2.  The exact air flow you will be producing in whatever unit of measure the cooler manufacturer uses in his published data on the cooler....that is if they even have and publish cooling capacity data on the cooler.

3.  Run an iscaan on your vehicle to find out the transmission heat rejection at 80% converter efficiency.  An Allison distributor should be able to run you an iscaan for a fee.

4.  Take the heat rejection being produced by the transmission at 80% converter efficiency and find that point on a cooler curve for an air to oil cooler.  That will tell you what air flow the cooler needs to see to dissipate that much heat.

I would be willing to bet money, it will take an air to oil cooler of enormous size to dissipate the heat produced by an Allison at 80% torque converter efficiency and full throttle.

In my experience, vehicles that use an air to oil cooler as a primary method of cooling the transmission oil, and there are only a few, have cooling capacity that is highly suspect.  As you are finding out, the information needed to predict the performance of these types of coolers is not easy to find, and because they are normally used as an auxiliary cooler rather than a primary, few people will commit to what they are capable of.

I don't know what reference to remote coolers on the Allison site you are referring to.  I know for a fact, Allison does not endorse or sell specific air to oil coolers.  Any reference to a remote cooler by Allison normally refers to a remote MOUNTED oil to water tube and shell type cooler, as opposed to a cooler mounted in or on the radiator.

The only cooler Allison currently will sell with their transmissions is an integral cooler for retarder equipped transmissions. It is water to oil, and it's not cheap.  All other coolers are sourced by the vehicle OEM.

That's probably more than you wanted to know.  But, if you want to proceed with trying to re-engineer your vehicle to use an air to oil cooler, whatever cooler you choose to use, I would suggest mounting oil temperature gauges on both the to and from cooler lines (at the transmission) to monitor what's going on in that cooler circuit.

If you can stand another one of my opinions, I wouldn't do it.  I'd stick with oil to water.  If you don't trust your radiator to stay together in your 1998 vehicle, put one of the remote mounted tube and shell oil to water coolers on the vehicle and bypass the radiator.  I think Rocore in Indianapolis is a good source for those.


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions



> Gary801 - 5/23/2010  10:47 PM
> 
> Allison Man:
> 
> I drive a 2009 Chevy Silverdo with the Allison Xmsn. No where in the manuals does it give a maximum temperature if can heat up to.  Just after purchacing the P/U, I was climbing Cabbage Hill and before I learned how to use the transmission properly, it climbed upto 220 degrees. I pulled over and let it cool down.  I retired a year and a half ago from the National Guard and part of my job was driving HEMTT tankers, which all had Allison Transmissions.  Redline was 220 degrees so you always kept it below that. My transmission gage in the pickup is digital so have no idea at what temp I should start worrying.  I have called the dealer and they don't know any more than I do.  Any info would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks



It helps to know exactly what temperature your vehicle is reading.  I believe the pickup trucks use the sump thermistor as their indication of transmission temperature.  Max temp on an Allison in the sump is 250 deg F.  Don't get her over 250.

The HEMTTs probably used a gauge put in the vehicle by Oshkosh that was labeled red at 220.  Keeping those below 220 is a good thing.  That keeps the GIs from approaching 250 under non-combat conditions.

If you really want to do a complete job of watching the transmission temp, watch both the to cooler temp and the sump.  The to cooler line is the line that takes the hot oil out of the torque converter and sends it to the cooler.

Max temp at the to cooler line is 300 deg F.   At 300 deg F, transmission fluid starts to break down.

Hope that helps!

DB
 PS:  Been to Taipei, Shanghai and I'm now in Xian China.  Got a couple of more places to go before I get my feet back where they belong....  I got a new John Deere delivered the day I left on this trip.  Can't wait to get my diesel can filled up and do some puttin around.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Forgot one.  I've also been to Kaohsiung, Taiwan.  Man, was it hot.


----------



## washtub51

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

thankyou dbarton291, i havent been this turned on since i delivered my first baby calf. i completely understand your position and have been down that engineering road. your opinions are prized by me as they make sense. your idea of cost is what $1000,$2000. i would pay that in a heartbeat to save $15000. if a 3060 has a rated input of say 225kw converting that to btu  and knowing it as max thermal load and then understanding what hp/kw/btu load is required to pull this circus down the road at 60 at an ambiant of say 80f and forget the mountain climb for now, would that not get me close to sizing and air to oil cooler?. i will call rocor today  and pic their brains. dont throw up you hands on this. just think about it. i know your busy. jim


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Pulling down the road at 60 isn't a huge heat load.  The trans is in lockup under those conditions.  It's the torque converter mode you have to be concerned about.  The transmission heat rejection goes way up anytime you're not in lockup, such as under a full throttle load and low output speed, as well as starting off.  I'm not exactly sure on the cost, but I think you're about right.  Keep in mind a rebuild on an MD3060 should be $5K or less.


----------



## washtub51

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

i talked to rocor and they are interested and say they are able to construct an air to oil cooler for my needs and yes they talked about what converter i had and the cooler is based around that. most of my mild hilly driving is done in 5th and the big hills are usually done in 3 or 4th so i can see where the heat would come from. rocor acted like they understood the issues. side note, a customer of mine recently lost his tranny to water intrusion and the overhaul out the door was about 7 grand and the tow was 1200 and the food and lodging for 2 weeks was 1500 and a radiator where this all started was 4500 and the damage to his rig from the tow about 1000...  soooo i should know friday and will let you know whats up. they also talked about a thermal bypass  and a thermostaically controlled 12 volt fan running at 2500 cfm.  i know what there gonna do i just dont and cant yet get the thermal requirements of the tranny if i knew the data i could be a jethro bodine 00 roket sientist. will let u know. jim


----------



## Triple E

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Jim, what exactly happen to your friends radiator?  Could their problem have been prevented some how?  I have only heard of this kind of damage to a transmission twice.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> washtub51 - 5/27/2010  8:13 AM
> 
> i talked to rocor and they are interested and say they are able to construct an air to oil cooler for my needs and yes they talked about what converter i had and the cooler is based around that. most of my mild hilly driving is done in 5th and the big hills are usually done in 3 or 4th so i can see where the heat would come from. rocor acted like they understood the issues. side note, a customer of mine recently lost his tranny to water intrusion and the overhaul out the door was about 7 grand and the tow was 1200 and the food and lodging for 2 weeks was 1500 and a radiator where this all started was 4500 and the damage to his rig from the tow about 1000...  soooo i should know friday and will let you know whats up. they also talked about a thermal bypass  and a thermostaically controlled 12 volt fan running at 2500 cfm.  i know what there gonna do i just dont and cant yet get the thermal requirements of the tranny if i knew the data i could be a jethro bodine 00 roket sientist. will let u know. jim



I'd be interested in the dimensions of the cooler and where you mount it.  It would also be interesting to know which fan you use and at what temps they kick the fan on and off.  

I would suggest using temp gauges at both the to and from cooler ports on the trans.


----------



## HR READY

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

HI ALLISON MAN. I AM PURCHASING AN 01 HOLIDAY RAMBLER 40FT WITH A ALLISON 3000 6 SPD. ANY PROBLEMS WITH THIS TRANS THAT I SHOULD BE AWARE OF. I DON'T NEED ANY MORE PROBLEMS. THANKS FOR ANSWERING OUR QUESTIONS.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Back from Asia now.  Should be around for a couple of months.


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions



> HR READY - 6/1/2010  9:49 PM
> 
> HI ALLISON MAN. I AM PURCHASING AN 01 HOLIDAY RAMBLER 40FT WITH A ALLISON 3000 6 SPD. ANY PROBLEMS WITH THIS TRANS THAT I SHOULD BE AWARE OF. I DON'T NEED ANY MORE PROBLEMS. THANKS FOR ANSWERING OUR QUESTIONS.



Nothing inherent.  Pretty good trans.

See if you can get some service records with the unit just to make sure the previous owner did the maintenance.

How many miles on it?


----------



## billshed

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Allison Man,
I have a Safari on a 1992 Oshkosh Chassis with an MD 3060.  Recently as I was driving, the transmission shifted into Neutral several times.  I could get it into drive for a few seconds.  I did this several times until I could pull off in a safe place.  The 'DO NOT SHIFT' light on the dash lit up also.  I checked the fluid and it seemed low so I added four quarts and it worked fine.   It is very difficult to get an accurate reading on the 7' long dipstick.  There appears to be a leak around the valve body gasket.  Is a valve body gasket leak common on an older Allison?  If you overfill this transmission, will it overflow or puke out anywhere?  Could a plugged vent (mud diver) cause a leak and where is the vent located?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions



> billshed - 6/3/2010  8:19 AM
> 
> Hi Allison Man,
> I have a Safari on a 1992 Oshkosh Chassis with an MD 3060.  Recently as I was driving, the transmission shifted into Neutral several times.  I could get it into drive for a few seconds.  I did this several times until I could pull off in a safe place.  The 'DO NOT SHIFT' light on the dash lit up also.  I checked the fluid and it seemed low so I added four quarts and it worked fine.   It is very difficult to get an accurate reading on the 7' long dipstick.  There appears to be a leak around the valve body gasket.  Is a valve body gasket leak common on an older Allison?  If you overfill this transmission, will it overflow or puke out anywhere?  Could a plugged vent (mud diver) cause a leak and where is the vent located?
> Thanks,
> Bill



A control module gasket leak is not common, but does happen.  If you overfill the transmission a lot, fluid will come out the breather in operation, not sitting still.

A plugged breather may cause input and output seals to leak, before it will cause the control module gasket to leak.  The breather is on top of the transmission.


----------



## billshed

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

Allison Man,
I pushed my up/down arrows to get the codes.  I don't have a fluid level indicator.  I got a 3-5, 0-0 code which I think means power interuption.  Could this have been my problem with the transmission kicking into neutral several times?  I read the code about a week after the issue with it kicking into nuetral and the ignition was turned on / off several times and it was driven about 1,000 miles.  Would that have cleared a week old code?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions



> billshed - 6/7/2010  9:10 AM
> 
> Allison Man,
> I pushed my up/down arrows to get the codes.  I don't have a fluid level indicator.  I got a 3-5, 0-0 code which I think means power interuption.  Could this have been my problem with the transmission kicking into neutral several times?  I read the code about a week after the issue with it kicking into nuetral and the ignition was turned on / off several times and it was driven about 1,000 miles.  Would that have cleared a week old code?
> Thanks,
> Bill



No.  Once the trans is in gear, if the power is shut off to the TCM, the transmission stays in a gear.  The only thing that can kick that transmission into neutral going down the road is a clutch losing capacity due to the trans being way low on oil, or a failed clutch.

Staying in gear during power interruption is an FMVSS requirement.

A few ignition cycles does not clear codes.


----------



## MoparMuscle

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

I have an MD3060 that is leaking in the center of the output yoke. Is there an oring or seal under the bolt? What is the torque spec on this bolt?

Thanks,
Richard


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> MoparMuscle - 6/21/2010  11:32 PM
> 
> I have an MD3060 that is leaking in the center of the output yoke. Is there an oring or seal under the bolt? What is the torque spec on this bolt?
> 
> Thanks,
> Richard



MDs beginning with serial number 06510184819 there is an O-ring on the retainer plug and the bolt.  Torque on the bolt is 70 - 80 Nm.


----------



## MoparMuscle

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> dbarton291 - 6/22/2010  8:09 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoparMuscle - 6/21/2010  11:32 PM
> 
> I have an MD3060 that is leaking in the center of the output yoke. Is there an oring or seal under the bolt? What is the torque spec on this bolt?
> 
> Thanks,
> Richard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDs beginning with serial number 06510184819 there is an O-ring on the retainer plug and the bolt.  Torque on the bolt is 70 - 80 Nm.
Click to expand...



My serial number is 6510004249 in a 1993 Foretravel 3116 Cat.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> MoparMuscle - 6/22/2010  10:06 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dbarton291 - 6/22/2010  8:09 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoparMuscle - 6/21/2010  11:32 PM
> 
> I have an MD3060 that is leaking in the center of the output yoke. Is there an oring or seal under the bolt? What is the torque spec on this bolt?
> 
> Thanks,
> Richard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDs beginning with serial number 06510184819 there is an O-ring on the retainer plug and the bolt.  Torque on the bolt is 70 - 80 Nm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My serial number is 6510004249 in a 1993 Foretravel 3116 Cat.
Click to expand...


Do you have one or two bolts holding the output flange onto the output shaft?  If you have a single bolt, the torque spec I quoted is correct.


----------



## MoparMuscle

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> dbarton291 - 6/22/2010  11:53 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoparMuscle - 6/22/2010  10:06 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dbarton291 - 6/22/2010  8:09 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoparMuscle - 6/21/2010  11:32 PM
> 
> I have an MD3060 that is leaking in the center of the output yoke. Is there an oring or seal under the bolt? What is the torque spec on this bolt?
> 
> Thanks,
> Richard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDs beginning with serial number 06510184819 there is an O-ring on the retainer plug and the bolt.  Torque on the bolt is 70 - 80 Nm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My serial number is 6510004249 in a 1993 Foretravel 3116 Cat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have one or two bolts holding the output flange onto the output shaft?  If you have a single bolt, the torque spec I quoted is correct.
Click to expand...



I haven't pulled the driveshaft yet. As soon as I get it out I'll post.

Thanks,
Richard


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

It it's still got the two-bolts with a locktab output flange, the torque is 30 - 35 Nm on each bolt.


----------



## Kevin C

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Allison Man!

I have a 96 Monaco Dynasty with a 8.3 Cummins, Allison MD3060, World Transmission & King Control.  

I have been shifting issues, both in cruise control & manual driving.  I've had the rig to a mechanic & he was not able to find any issues. Recently, I had an issue with the King Control & found no solder at the 12 volt power at King board.  I soldered the 12 volt wires to the King board.  However, intermittently, the transmission display will illuminate "SERVICE" & will downshift & then sift back to 5th or 6th gear.  This is what happened yesterday after a 20 minute drive.

In the past, prior to soldering the King board, it has also shifted to neutral.  

I've talked with Steve at King Control, he claimed that the King Control will not cause the transmission panel to illuminate the SERVICE light.  He did recommend that I send the King control for refurbishing ($475).

I would like to know how to read error codes from the transmission display & if you think it is possible that the King Control could be causing the problem.

I'll be glad to provide any other info that may help in diagnosing the problem.  I look forward to your reply.

Kevin


----------



## Kevin C

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Rig has about 50,000 miles & fluid filters were changed last November.  Only a 100 miles on the rig since the fluid & filter change.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> Kevin C - 6/24/2010  2:37 PM
> 
> Hi Allison Man!
> 
> I have a 96 Monaco Dynasty with a 8.3 Cummins, Allison MD3060, World Transmission & King Control.
> 
> I have been shifting issues, both in cruise control & manual driving.  I've had the rig to a mechanic & he was not able to find any issues. Recently, I had an issue with the King Control & found no solder at the 12 volt power at King board.  I soldered the 12 volt wires to the King board.  However, intermittently, the transmission display will illuminate "SERVICE" & will downshift & then sift back to 5th or 6th gear.  This is what happened yesterday after a 20 minute drive.
> 
> In the past, prior to soldering the King board, it has also shifted to neutral.
> 
> I've talked with Steve at King Control, he claimed that the King Control will not cause the transmission panel to illuminate the SERVICE light.  He did recommend that I send the King control for refurbishing ($475).
> 
> I would like to know how to read error codes from the transmission display & if you think it is possible that the King Control could be causing the problem.
> 
> I'll be glad to provide any other info that may help in diagnosing the problem.  I look forward to your reply.
> 
> Kevin



If you have a WTEC II transmission, here's a link to the Allison Mechancs Tips booklet that has the procedure in it for checking codes.
http://www.allisontransmission.com/publications/pubs/MT2159EN.jsp

If you have WTEC III, here's the link to the mechanics' tips booklet:
http://www.allisontransmission.com/servlet/DownloadFile?Dir=publications/pubs&FileToGet=MT3004EN.pdf

Here's the King Diagnostics link:
http://www.cruisecontrolking.com/cruisediagnostics.html

Please read the codes and let us know what you find.


----------



## Kevin C

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Thanks!  The transmission is displaying codes 21 & 23.  Could the King Control cause these TPS codes?  

Thanks.

KC


----------



## Kevin C

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

I got my answer from Steve at King Control.  The 2600 will put out bad TPS signals & cause the codes. Shipping the unit to King Control.  Actuator, board & a harness will be replaced.

Thanks!


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> Kevin C - 6/25/2010  12:10 PM
> 
> I got my answer from Steve at King Control.  The 2600 will put out bad TPS signals & cause the codes. Shipping the unit to King Control.  Actuator, board & a harness will be replaced.
> 
> Thanks!



I agree.  The King interfaces with the trans TPS so it can be a cause.


----------



## Kevin C

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

I sent my KC-2600 to King Control for repair.  I received a call from Steve at King Control today & he say he replaced the circuit board, wire harness, servo & the mechanical accelerator cable.  

He did a bench test on the unit & still had a bad TPS (Throttle Position Sensor) signal coming out of the unit.  Upon closer inspection, he found an internal only wire connected to a wrong pin.  He even said, he couldn't figure how the rig ran at all, as it was the KC-2600 was not putting out a valid TPS signal.

The unit is being shipped back to me.  If there are further issues, I'll post to the board.

Thanks,

Kevin
96 Dynasty


----------



## Triple E

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

So did they charge you for putting the wire on the right pin or did they charge you for all of the stuff might not needed to be done?? :question:


----------



## Kevin C

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

The other stuff needed to be done.  It's pretty well documented on the URLs shared above.  Pins 21 & 22 of the circuit board connector were burned, a sign of too much current draw of the old style board & servo.


----------



## Triple E

Re: Allison Transmission Questions





> Triple E - 3/6/2010 7:20 AM dB, Took my mh out of the garage. Parked her beside the house on a 2% grade. The rear of the coach was lower then the front. After a week, I went to put her back into the garage and now I think I have a problem. I started the coach, let the engine warm-up, transmission temp = 104. Selected "D" and the pad indicated "1", pushed on the peddle and she acted like she was in second. I had to almost floor it to get her to move. Reverse is good. I put the coach back into the garage and left it there. Wanted your input before I made another move. I put her in to storage around Oct. On the first Sunday of the each month while in storage I start the engine for approximately 90 minutes. Just before I shut the engine down I always cycle the transmission from N to R to N to D to N for approximately 30 seconds in each gear. Replaced the filter, Allison, and oil, Synthetic, last summer. Oil is about a half quart low. Well db what do you think? :question: Thanks, again, for your help. :8ball:



dB, I have finally taken my motor home out for the test drive that you had suggested, only 4 months to do it. Starting the engine - no problem, engine idle - no problem, putting her in gear - no problem, running engine at high idle - no problem. The problems start when I have it in drive or reverse. I cannot get any rpm's while in gear. I did manage to get her out on the back roads and my top speed was 30 mph and she did shift into 4th for just a few seconds then back to third. On a 3% grade was just a crawl. Also took about 1.5 miles to get to 30 mph. Got home ok, check air filter = 7" W.C., brakes not hot, My driveway has a 2% grade. I tried to take her back to the top of the drive way, no deal. Right now there is no difference between idle and full throttle on the peddle while in gear. Water/fuel separatorand fuel filter have only 900 miles on them. At one point while changing from R to N I got " + + " on my shift pad. Had to turn off the engine to reset those codes. That only happen once. Well what's your thinking. Really, dB, thanks for any help.


----------



## Triple E

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> Triple E - 7/9/2010 12:37 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Triple E - 3/6/2010 7:20 AM dB, Took my mh out of the garage. Parked her beside the house on a 2% grade. The rear of the coach was lower then the front. After a week, I went to put her back into the garage and now I think I have a problem. I started the coach, let the engine warm-up, transmission temp = 104. Selected "D" and the pad indicated "1", pushed on the peddle and she acted like she was in second. I had to almost floor it to get her to move. Reverse is good. I put the coach back into the garage and left it there. Wanted your input before I made another move. I put her in to storage around Oct. On the first Sunday of the each month while in storage I start the engine for approximately 90 minutes. Just before I shut the engine down I always cycle the transmission from N to R to N to D to N for approximately 30 seconds in each gear. Replaced the filter, Allison, and oil, Synthetic, last summer. Oil is about a half quart low. Well db what do you think? :question: Thanks, again, for your help. :8ball:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dB, I have finally taken my motor home out for the test drive that you had suggested, only 4 months to do it. Starting the engine - no problem, engine idle - no problem, putting her in gear - no problem, running engine at high idle - no problem. The problems start when I have it in drive or reverse. I cannot get any rpm's while in gear. I did manage to get her out on the back roads and my top speed was 30 mph and she did shift into 4th for just a few seconds then back to third. On a 3% grade was just a crawl. Also took about 1.5 miles to get to 30 mph. Got home ok, check air filter = 7" W.C., brakes not hot, My driveway has a 2% grade. I tried to take her back to the top of the drive way, no deal. Right now there is no difference between idle and full throttle on the peddle while in gear. Water/fuel separatorand fuel filter have only 900 miles on them. At one point while changing from R to N I got " + + " on my shift pad. Had to turn off the engine to reset those codes. That only happen once. Well what's your thinking. Really, dB, thanks for any help.
Click to expand...


Ps. There is no "Engine Trouble" light.


----------



## Triple E

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> Triple E - 7/9/2010 2:25 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Triple E - 7/9/2010 12:37 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Triple E - 3/6/2010 7:20 AM dB, Took my mh out of the garage. Parked her beside the house on a 2% grade. The rear of the coach was lower then the front. After a week, I went to put her back into the garage and now I think I have a problem. I started the coach, let the engine warm-up, transmission temp = 104. Selected "D" and the pad indicated "1", pushed on the peddle and she acted like she was in second. I had to almost floor it to get her to move. Reverse is good. I put the coach back into the garage and left it there. Wanted your input before I made another move. I put her in to storage around Oct. On the first Sunday of the each month while in storage I start the engine for approximately 90 minutes. Just before I shut the engine down I always cycle the transmission from N to R to N to D to N for approximately 30 seconds in each gear. Replaced the filter, Allison, and oil, Synthetic, last summer. Oil is about a half quart low. Well db what do you think? :question: Thanks, again, for your help. :8ball:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dB, I have finally taken my motor home out for the test drive that you had suggested, only 4 months to do it. Starting the engine - no problem, engine idle - no problem, putting her in gear - no problem, running engine at high idle - no problem. The problems start when I have it in drive or reverse. I cannot get any rpm's while in gear. I did manage to get her out on the back roads and my top speed was 30 mph and she did shift into 4th for just a few seconds then back to third. On a 3% grade was just a crawl. Also took about 1.5 miles to get to 30 mph. Got home ok, check air filter = 7" W.C., brakes not hot, My driveway has a 2% grade. I tried to take her back to the top of the drive way, no deal. Right now there is no difference between idle and full throttle on the pedal while in gear. Water/fuel separatorand fuel filter have only 900 miles on them. At one point while changing from R to N I got " + + " on my shift pad. Had to turn off the engine to reset those codes. That only happen once. Well what's your thinking. Really, dB, thanks for any help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ps. There is no "Engine Trouble" light.
Click to expand...


Update, I spoke with Kevin at the Allison place here in Spokane, WA. Kevin said to remove all of the cables off of my batteries and do a good cleaning. Ok I did. Took the home for a drive. Did very well, thought I had solved the problem. Well as I was driving it felt like nothing would happen while pushing on the pedal but just a little hesitation. Climbing small hills was ok for the first two miles. Got her on the flat and she went right up to 40 mph in 4th gear and that was all she would do. Would go into 5th. but would not stay there. By the time I got her home, it was I could do to get her into the driveway. Would not shift down to first just to second. Check the air filter and the indicator is setting at 10" W.C. The total test drive was 4 miles. Still no fault codes or engine trouble light. Brakes not hot.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

This is a tough one.  

I would normally recommend a stall test, to separate engine problems from transmission problems.  Start the engine, set the brakes, keep everyone away!!!  Go to wide open throttle and record the speed the engine gets to.  A local Cat or Allison place should be able to tell you the proper stall speed for that engine/trans combination.  A low stall usually indicates engine power problems.

I would go ahead and do the stall test just to know the results.  However, if the problem occurs only going down the road, and with no transmission trouble codes, I'm leaning toward an engine problem like a sensor not reading correctly.  I would take it to a good Cat distributor and have them plug in the Cat Electronic Technician.  Make sure all the sensors (temps, input voltage, turbo boost, throttle position, etc.) from the engine are reading values that make sense for the conditions.  Sometimes a turbo boost sensor or something can fail and not be so far out of bounds it causes an engine code.

If that doesn't show anything, do the same for the transmission.  Have the Allison place plug in Allison DOC and watch the sensors - temp, speeds, input voltage, throttle position sensor.  Make sure the readings make sense.

Keep us posted.  This one isn't an easy one.  Now watch, it'll probably be something simple I should have known.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

The cat eyes you got on the selector that one time concern me.  That means the ECU and the selector were not communicating.  Might have been an intermittent, but may indicate a problem with the selector, ECU, or the connection between them.  If the selector is remote from the ECU, this could be a wiring problem.  If the selector and the ECU are integral, maybe an ECU or loose ribbon cable inside.  Hard to say.  I'd still take a look at all the sensors with the appropriate diagnostic tools, if you can get that done.


----------



## Triple E

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Not sure if I understand the Stall Test.  Start the engine, set the brake, put into 1st. gear????, record top mph's or rpm's???

This will be a costly one.  I am not going to try to drive her in to town and I really don't want to have her towed so I guess I will have to have CAT and Allison come out here with their computor's.  I spoke with CAT and the gentlemen there said to start with Allison.  However I would like to try this stall test first.  Thanks dB.


----------



## LEN

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Hey Triple E, with the more info you might change both fuel filters. $30-$40 might just cure. Kinda starting to sound like lack of fuel or boost. Either I would think would throw a code.

LEN


----------



## Triple E

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Len, I have only 900 miles and 7 months on the filters.  But we both know that doesn't mean anything.  I am leaning that way.  The filters are Donaldson's but that doesn't mean anything either.    

db, ECU+CAL assy # 295243308, Model: MD3060, T: Basic, CIN: 08004T8012G.  Next to the ECU is a black box that states - 12V, 6 Relay, P/N 29509886.

I have one thing bothering me.  There is a rose white 10ga wire connected to the negative post on the battery.  Up stream of the battery on this wire is a relay  and a 20 amp fuse.  I have never seen a fuse or relay on the negative side.  Always on the positive side.  But it has been this way since I bought her.  I have thought about moving it to the positive terminal but scared too.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> Triple E - 7/10/2010  12:09 PM
> 
> Not sure if I understand the Stall Test.  Start the engine, set the brake, put into 1st. gear????, record top mph's or rpm's???
> 
> This will be a costly one.  I am not going to try to drive her in to town and I really don't want to have her towed so I guess I will have to have CAT and Allison come out here with their computor's.  I spoke with CAT and the gentlemen there said to start with Allison.  However I would like to try this stall test first.  Thanks dB.



Yes, put into first gear and record max RPMs.  It's called stall test because the turbine side of the torque converter is stalled, or at zero speed, when you are in gear and not moving.

If the engine's making power sitting still, the stall will be normal.  It the stall speed is low (engine RPM), the engine is down on power under those conditions.

The procedure should be in the mechanics tips booklet.  I've posted a link to that book several times.


----------



## Triple E

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Ok db I found it.  I will do this first thing in the morning.  Thank you very much.  I will let you know what I find.  So I am assuming that if the RPM's are low I take her to CAT.  If the RPM's are high she is headed for allison.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> Triple E - 7/11/2010  12:48 AM
> 
> Ok db I found it.  I will do this first thing in the morning.  Thank you very much.  I will let you know what I find.  So I am assuming that if the RPM's are low I take her to CAT.  If the RPM's are high she is headed for allison.



Okay.  Don't do it for more than about 30 seconds to prevent overheat.  The Allison place should be able to tell you what the proper stall speed is.  Low and High are normally 200 RPM or more.  If it's high, you've got either C1 or C5 slipping in the trans.

If stall is normal, my opinion is to start looking at sensor readings.


----------



## Triple E

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



Stall Test. Start - Water temp = 160, Transmission = 122, Rpm's =750.

1st. test 25 Sec. - Water temp = 161, Transimission = 127, Rpm's = 800.

2nd. test 25 Sec. - Water temp = 163, Transmission = 134, Rpm's = 800.

3rd. test 25 Sec. - Water Temp = 163, Transmission = 144, Rpm's = 900.

4th test 25 Sec. - Water temp = 163, Transmission = 156, Rpm's = 900.

5th test 25 Sec. - Water temp = 164, Transmssion = 165, Rpm's = 900.

The rpm's returned to 750 after each test.

Ok, I hope this tells you something. Once again dB thank you, -Steve


----------



## Triple E

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Just so you know dB, the oil level in the transmission is about 2/3's up from the add mark.  That is where I normally keep it.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> Triple E - 7/11/2010  4:01 PM
> 
> 
> 
> Stall Test.Â Â  StartÂ  - Water temp = 160, Transmission = 122, Rpm's =Â 750.
> 
> 1st. test 25 Sec.Â  - Water temp = 161, Transimission = 127, Rpm's = 800.
> 
> 2nd. test 25 Sec. - Water temp = 163, Transmission = 134, Rpm's = 800.
> 
> 3rd. test 25 Sec. - Water Temp = 163, Transmission = 144, Rpm's = 900.
> 
> 4th test 25 Sec. - Water temp = 163, Transmission = 156, Rpm's = 900.
> 
> 5th test 25 Sec. - Water temp = 164, Transmssion = 165, Rpm's = 900.
> 
> The rpm's returned to 750 after each test.
> 
> Ok, I hope this tells you something.Â  Once again dB thank you, -Steve
> 
> Â



Wow.  That's wide open throttle?  That engine is barely getting off of idle.  You did set the brakes, select drive and mash the throttle, right?  The vehicle didn't move, right?

Two possibilities:

1.  Engine power is way low.

2.  The stator is freewheeling backward in the torque converter.  That is an extremely rare failure.

My vote is to share the results with the Cat place and have them check out the engine starting with looking at the sensor readings.  Sounds like something is keeping the engine from getting fuel or air.

Your trans oil level setting is perfect.  Above add, and allowing some room for thermal expansion.  That's the way I keep my transmissions, too.


----------



## Triple E

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



Yep, throttle pedal to the metal. Yes, the brakes set. Yes, in 1st. gear. Nope, the vehicle did not move. However when I put it in neutral she will ramp right to 2500 rpm's. This is the only reason I have not change the fuel or air filter. If it is starved for fuel or air, would it pick back up so quickly??? Do you think I should do these filter's, air and fuel,change before I call CAT?

Oil Level, I read one of your posting where you recommended not to fill to the full mark. So that has been my practice every since.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> Triple E - 7/11/2010  10:03 PM
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, throttle mettle to the pedal. Yes, the brakes set. Yes, in 1st. gear. Nope, the vehicle did not move. However when I put it in neutral she will ramp right to 2500 rpm's. This is the only reason I have not change the fuel or air filter. If it is starved for fuel or air, would it pick back up so quickly??? Do you think I should do these filter's, air and fuel,Â change before I call CAT?
> 
> Â Oil Level, I read one of your posting where you recommended not to fill to the full mark. So that has been my practice every since.



2500 RPM in neutral, there's no load on the engine.  It doesn't take that much fuel or air to do that.

On this engine, once a load is introduced (the torque converter turbine at stall), this engine cannot get out of its own way.  Air and fuel restriction can do that.  A sensor malfunction telling the engine controller to limit fuel can do that too.

I guess the filters would be cheaper than taking it to a shop, so it's up to you.  It may fix it, it may not.  Depending on the cost, I'd probably do it before taking it in.

My money's on an engine problem.  But like I said, the stator could be malfunctioning.  It is rare, but it does happen.  I don't know of any way to check the stator besides dropping the tranny and pulling the torque converter apart.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

OH, there's nothing else in the transmission that can cause such a low stall speed I am aware of.


----------



## Triple E

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Ok dB.  I will keep you posted on what we find.  A cigar and cold beer will be waiting for you at the Meet & Greet.  -Steve


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> Triple E - 7/11/2010  10:38 PM
> 
> Ok dB.  I will keep you posted on what we find.  A cigar and cold beer will be waiting for you at the Meet & Greet.  -Steve



Ahhhhh.  Thank you.  I love cigars.  I'm smoking a Gran Habano right now.  If I'm in the country, I'm planning on being there at least to visit for a while.

I had to quit drinking, though.  Me and my old pal Jim Beam had a falling out if you know what I mean.  Haven't had a drink for ten years.

Keep us posted on what you find.  This one's a keeper.


----------



## Triple E

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

I hear that.  Me and George Dickle had to have a heart to heart back in "97".  But who's counting.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

I thought about this some more last night.  I'm now almost sure it's an engine issue.  You took the vehicle out and got to fourth gear but it would go no further.  If the stator was the problem, once you get into lockup, you should be able to make speed.

A lack of engine horsepower will limit road speed.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> Triple E - 7/11/2010  10:03 PM
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, throttle pedal to the metal. Yes, the brakes set. Yes, in 1st. gear. Nope, the vehicle did not move. However when I put it in neutral she will ramp right to 2500 rpm's. This is the only reason I have not change the fuel or air filter. If it is starved for fuel or air, would it pick back up so quickly??? Do you think I should do these filter's, air and fuel,Â change before I call CAT?
> 
> Â Oil Level, I read one of your posting where you recommended not to fill to the full mark. So that has been my practice every since.



How ya doin on this one Triple E?   Any news to share?


----------



## Triple E

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Well as I was changing the filters I came across a dry oil filter.  Although I have over 30 pounds of oil pressure, at idle, and a dip stick that indicate full I have no oil in the filter.  I called CAT and they believe I have a busted oil by-pass line under my valve cover which would limit the pressure to the HUEI pump under a load.  So today I had her towed in to CAT.  I should know more by Saturday.  I hope.


----------



## Triple E

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



Ok for all who wants to know what is going on, I can now give you what I know. The "Injection Actuation Pressure Control Valve" is putting out to much pressure to the "HEIU" pump. The computer sees this high pressure and puts the engine into lock-out mode. The fuel and air flows are fine. Now for what they do not know.... Why is the oil filter not getting oil?? This one has them stumped. So when I know the answer to that I will be back.

dB, you are right, it is not an Allison problem. Well at least not yet. :laugh:


----------



## LEN

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

My Son said it was the Injection Actuation Pressure Control Valve , but thought it might be getting to little pressure to let the injectors go to high output. Well he got the area right anyway, but the oil filter had him stumped too.
he is a diesel mech.


LEN


----------



## cummin8.3

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

AllisonMan, I am having an issue that I cannot find anyone else having. Its a long post but covers just about everything I am seeing.

I am having an issue with my Coach. I am at 2500 RPMs at 60 MPH...2800 RPMs at 65 MPH. I am at red-line just to drive at highway speed.
I verified my Tach is correct using a Handheld Digital on a pulley on the engine. I had my wife hold RPMs at 1000, 1200, & 1500. Each time they matched the Handheld Laser Tach I used. ( The Handheld Tach is a great tool )

1992 Safari Ivory, Cummins 6CTA8.3 ( Red Line is around 2600 RPM ), Allison MT643. All Mechanical ( No Computer ). Rear End is a 391. Tires 9R22.5, PAC Brake not connected to Tranny. I didn&rsquo;t drive it for about 2 years. It fires right up but below is the issue:

It is shifting all 4 gears but this is what I'm feeling:

I can feel it shift from 1-2, then from 2-3, and while in 3rd the rpms drop a second time, about 200-300rpm drop before shifting into 4th. I believe the drop in RPMs is the converter locking. 

THEN;

After it shifts to 4th gear I get the initial drop in RPMs but don't get the second drop like I do in 3rd gear. Tranny not locking in 4th? I think it suppose to lock in 3rd and 4th. Though RPMs are still high in low gears. ( see below )

I can remember having to downshift to get up a couple of hills by my house last time I drove it 2 years ago, but now I don't have to down shift, the RPMs are high like it's in a low gear but I know its shifting to 4th gear, MAYBE the tranny isn't locking correctly? I have no idea but RPMs seem high even in 1st gear.

PAC brake is turned off, I even removed air line to make sure it wasn't on.
Tranny Service is 3 years old, only about 1000 miles since having it serviced. Fluid looks good and no smell of burning. I don't feel any kind of slippage either.

FYI, Transmission Never Shifts into a Passing Gear when I step on Peddle, almost as if it&rsquo;s always in Passing gear. ( just realized this today! )

Below are the RPMs each time it shifts. I think the RPMs are too high even in 1st gear. I thought at first Tach was off, but engine seems to be screaming and peddle is at the floor to get to 66 MPH.

0-12ish MPH 2500ish RPM 1st Gear 
12-20ish MPH 2300ish RPM @12mph it shifts to 2nd gear
20-25ish MPH 2300ish RPM @20mph it shifts to 3rd gear
25-35ish MPH 2500ish RPM @35mph it shifts to 4th gear

Any ideas would be appreciated. I'm afraid if I drive it I will damage something. Engine is already leaking diesel it never leaked before, I think the High RPMs may have caused an injector and high pressure fuel line to leak.
[FONT= 'Verdana']Someone mentioned it could be the Kick Down linkage?[/FONT]

Several Others with the same Tranny, Engine, Rear End as me said they are all around 1900 RPMs @ 60 MPH.

Here are the links to pictures of Dashboard showing speed and RPMs.

http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff24/patcherman/IdleRPMs-1.jpg
http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff24/patcherman/43mph1800rpm.jpg
http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff24/patcherman/55mph2300rpm.jpg
http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff24/patcherman/60mph2500rpm.jpg
http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff24/patcherman/66mph2800rpmpeddlefloored.jpgSorry for the long post..AL


----------



## Allison Expert

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

cummin8.3...
Sounds to me to be either a sticky governor and/or a modulator issue.  On the side of the transmission just behind the shifter arm you will have some kind of modulator...air, mechanicle, or electronic...if its air, could just be leaking and would need to be replaced.  A mechanicle type has a cable that goes up and attaches to the throttle linkage, and that could be out of adjustment or a broken/sticky cable.  If its electronic, then you want to make sure you are getting 12volts at about 60-70% throttle at the connector.  You could also try pulling the governor out and making sure its not hanging up.  It is behind a cover with 4 bolts in the rear cover of the trans.  Once the trans gets lock up in 3rd, you wont see a drop again in rpm in 4th because lock up stays in.  Are the up shifts rough or any kind of flare, and how are the down shifts???


----------



## cummin8.3

RE: Allison Transmission Questions



*ALLISON EXPERT: *I think the Rpm mystery has been solved ( I think ). I used a handheld laser tach on the Crankshaft to verify tach was accurate. I tested at Idle, 1200, & 1500 Rpms. All Rpms matched both the Handheld Tachand Dash Tach. But, with a suggestion of another poster I checked the Tach at Full Throttle ( governed RPM ), with the peddle pressed to the floor the Dash Tach was at 3000 Rpms and the Handheld was at 2550 RPMs. Apparently the Dash Tach is not accurate at the higher RPMs. I hope this is the real issue and my experience (wasted time) helps someone else. Next is to figure out what is wrong with the VDO tach, or possibly the alternator is sending bad information. Strange that it'saccurateto 1500 rpms but not at full throttle.

The Transmission shifts smooth and I don't feelany slipping. The only time I noticed a real JERK downshifting was on a fairly steep hill. I was going very slow and all of a sudden it downshifted hard, almost as if it had stalled. Other than that no other issues.

Thanks......


----------



## Allison Expert

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

It could just be that the engine speed sensor is picking up some static noise or vibrations that is more noticable at a higher rpm.  Its hard to say though without actually expierencing it for my self.  As for the downshifts being rough/jerky at times, I still go back to the modulator.  It would be worth having that checked just for the heck of it and to eliminate another possibility.


----------



## cummin8.3

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Allison Expert, Its a 1991 Safari Ivory, all mechanical. I have a kickdown cable attached to the throttle. I made sure it's not binding, etc.


----------



## Allison Expert

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

It could just need to be re-adjusted.  After time the cable will stretch and the linkage can wair, and/or the modulator itself could be going bad.


----------



## cummin8.3

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Makes Sense! I have a couple diesel leaks I need to repair and I will test drive again and see how it shifts. I also should change the transmission fluid. I had it serviced about 4 years ago. Only drove about 1000 miles since then. It is clean and smells good, I guess that's a good thing. I'm going to change it myself this time.

Thanks...


----------



## Phil L

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

I have a 2006 freightliner motorhome with an Allison MH3000 series transmission.  The transmission does not start downshifting when the exaust brake kicks in as it should.  The local allison dealer says the transmission is not seeing an input from the service brake switch to tell the Allison that the brakes are being applied. They say that is a freightliner wiring problem.  Can anyone tell me what connector and what pin the brake switch hooks to on the allison WETC III controller?


----------



## Allison Expert

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

The transmission computer is programmed to pre-select a range when the exhaust brake is activated.  It is possible that the vehicle side truly is not sending the signal as it should be, which could be caused by a broken wire, chaffed wire, or bad connection somewhere in the vehicle harness.  Freightliner does not use a VIM (vehicle interface module) like most OEM's.  The brake switch and all of the accessories are wired in/out of the Gray connector which is all of your GPI/GPO (General Purpose Input/General Purpose Output).  You would need to get a wiring schematic from a Freightliner dealer to see how their wiring is run and what the wire numbers are.  At the back of the brake switch, see what color the wires are and the wire numbers and let me know, and maybe I can point you in the right direction from there.


----------



## mgthomas

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

allison expert  i have a md3060 in 94 spartan, speedo quit about a year ago but cruise and tach still worked so drove it. last trip out cruise worked about 30 miles then dropped out never to come on again, on a 3200 mile trip the speedo added all most 4 miles never saw the needle move. it has never added miles before since speedo quit. where is the speedo plug on the md3060 i found a 2 wire plug behind the output shaft it was clean and a large plug bolted to transmission plug didn't unplug it but outside looks ok. spartan taps the same speedo pulse wire that the speedo uses to feed the cruise. any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## Allison Expert

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

First thing, have you ever gotten a check trans light or a check engine light or gotten any kind of trouble codes from the trans via the shift pad?  Some OEM's will use a speed sensor located at the rear diff. that also communicates with the transmission speed sensors and computer.  You could possibly just have a bad or loose wire somewhere in the dash for the tachometer/speedometer and/or cruise control.


----------



## velocette

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

ATTENTION ALLISON Expert.  I have an old Monaco 1991 with an Allison 643, 275 Cummins 8.3.  I am overheating the transmission in 1st & 2nd gear when pulling steeper hills. 3rd & 4th are no problem and it will pull fine with my Grand Cherokee on the back.
Changed fluid and filter twice, flushed cooler and increased fan speed but it still gets hot 220 in 1st and 2nd. barely moves off 190 when pulling a hill in 3rd gear.
Is this transmission adjustable? or does it need a rebuild? or replacement?


----------



## velocette

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

i have a Monaco with and Allison 643 and its started overheating when pulling hills, but only in 1st & 2nd gear. No problem pulling hills in 3rd or 4th temp guage barely moves of 190 same as engine guage.
have flushed fuid twice and changed filter twice in the last 3,000 miles to no avail. Flushed trans cooler and cleaned and turned up fan speed but still getting hot in the tranny on steep hills.
Does the transmission have any adjustment for those gears? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Triple E

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



I am not an Allison expert but I have had my share of engine overheating.  If your engine is not getting any warming then normal but your transmission is, you had better take it in to an Allison shop and have them do their diagnostics testing.

  Good luck and let us know what you find.   :approve:



Oh! Welcome to RVUSA.


----------



## velocette

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

problem is i,m 400 miles from the closest Allison shop !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Triple E

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Ok then.  From what I have read, from the Allison Experts, as long as you do not reach 300 degrees F you are doing alright.  What kind of temps are you reaching?


----------



## velocette

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Once had up close to 300 but mostly arond 260 -275 as i usually pull off for a cool down. Can,t always find a good spot though. Last one was heading towards Parump from Vegas and it hit just under 300. Not many spots to safely pull over. Engine heat has never been a problem.
I guess i,ll pull the pan and have a look. Not sure about these auto trans! I know it has not holdback in 1st gear and seems to freewheel but will hold in second.
Has a pac break buts thats like holding your hat out the window backwards compared to a retarder or jake. Ive driven logging trucks on and off highway but never had an auto trans in a big diesel before.


----------



## Triple E

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

At the top of this page is a person called "Allison Expert".  For some reason he has missed your concern.  Click on his Username and send him a PM.  I am sure he will answer you back.  Please let us know what the out come is.   :approve:


----------



## velocette

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Thanks, i did send him a pm and have been talking with him. 
I did have a couple of over 300 degree hills which kept me on the edge of my seat so i don,t want to increase the stress level on every hill.
just seem to get the runaround when i talk to local shops who give me stupid answers and want to pull the transmission and take a look. Lots of shops offer to take stuff apart to check for problems but don,t have experience with large automatics. Like most lawyers who state they practice law, not going to practice on me!
I want someone who knows the insides and outsides and has confidence in their work.


----------



## Triple E

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

I have had my engine overheat on some of the hills but I do not think I have ever been over 180 degrees F in the transmission.  Glade you got a hold of the Allison Expert.


----------



## Triple E

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

A while back dBarton and I was talking about increasing the hp to my CAT.  dB said that I should run a test on the Allison Transmission before the do the hp increase.  Does anyone remember or know the name to this test for the Allison.


----------



## NikoFrost

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Allison Expert, (and others)
Great forum, I've learned a lot reading the older posts the last couple of days. My family and my wife's sister's family (seven of us and four dogs) are traveling cross country from Oregon to Florida. Right now we're stuck in the Dallas area.

We recently purchased a 1993 Gulfstream 2000 on a spartan frame with a Cummins and an Allison MD-3060 with push button selector. It has only 41k miles, so it seems to have sat quite a bit, and by the condition of the interior, it had been at least couple of years. The seller drove it to my location with no reported problems. 

When I first drove it, it took a long time (15 min) for the "Do Not Shift" light to go off, even though we had over 110 lbs of pressure. The ECU behaved normally then. The second time I drove it, I went about 80 miles and the DNS light came on and off intermittently, while all the lights on the ECU blinked the whole drive. 

The next morning, the ECU would come on, flash for few seconds, then go out. I had not yet downloaded the "Allison_WTEC2_Manual" so I did not have a chance to check for diagnostic codes, but in retrospect it seems like a code 66 33, a Central Operating Processor timeout, and the flashing lights seem like a power error. (Can't say as I remember where in the troubleshooting manual I read that last part.) We started it several times that day, and near the end of the day, it stopped coming on at all. Then we pulled it from the dash and it seemed very hot, even for Texas. 

I then ran a voltmeter on pins B1, B2, B9, B11, and B18 of ECU connector B and got appropriate +12.8v and ground on those pins. The engine was off, of course- the engine wont start with the ECU pulled, but cranks right over with it in. With the ECU out, I'm not getting voltage from any of the other connectors.

With some finagling of park and regular brakes, the light DNS light went off for a while, but it wouldn't shift into gear.

I've yet to locate the fuse panel for the engine/transmission systems, but with the voltage coming in, it's seemed like a low priority, still looking though.

I don't have a Prolink-9000 to read diagnostic codes, and I am wondering if one of the modern readers would do the job. I'm not sure what databus to use to talk to a early 90's MD-3060, is it J1939? Also, the WTEC2 manual may not be the right one for me to referring to, it's copyright is 1998 (5-6 years later) and several pins referred to in the manual's diagrams are blocked ("reserved") and don't go anywhere. (Pins A5, A8, A9, A17, A22, A25, A26, A27, A33 and A34 on ECU plug A and B3, B4, B25, B26, B29, B30, and B34- not present).

So What do you think? I'm going with:
1. New operator error.
2. Bad fuse.
3. Bad ECU.
4. Frayed/shorted/broken wire to the ECU.

So right now I'm hoping for 1,2 or 4!

Please Help!
And thank for all the input!
Nick Frost


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

I'm overseas and up late.  I don't remember talking about running a test on the Allison before increasing engine horsepower.  You might want to make sure the new HP rating is still within the transmission's ratings before going ahead with the HP increase, but there's no test on the transmission to be done I am aware of in this case.  

I still pop in every now and then to read some of the posts.  Time for bed here.

DB


----------



## Triple E

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Glad to hear from you dB.  I was thinking Agent 99 disappeared with you.  Good to have you back.   :approve:


----------



## LEN

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Think it sounds like corrosion in the wiring. I would check each plugin I could find from the trans forward and clean the connections. Also check for good grounds.

LEN


----------



## bandalop

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

Hey AllisonMan,

I have a 04 Southwind on a workhorse chasis and a 5 speed allison transmission.  I took it to a local shop recently concerned about whinning noise.  They said everything checked out.  Of course they couldn't get the tranny to whine.  What it does, intermittently, is shift normal but the tranny will keep a high pitch whine for 30 seconds to a minute or more then it goes away.  Is that anything to be worried about?  This happens most of the time from 4th to 5th gear and usually on a down shift to get over a hill.


----------



## JackG

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

Thanks for sharing your knowledge and experiences. My 2005 Freightliner M2-106 Business Class with the Allison
3000 TRV has started to slip/engine revs at approx 33mph + or -. Changed fluid with Transynd at 25K, now has 75K miles. Recent inspection shows no metal in pan, no color change, no odors and no codes. I'm pulling approx 15K 5th wheel. Allison Techy said sometimes the solonoid terminals can become overheated and brake connection? Wanted to check with you before spending a lot of green. Thank you.


----------



## Clark

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

Hi,
I have a 91 country coach Savana.  My transmission temp gauge will read around 200 for the first 30 minutes and then go up to 275 and stay there under normal highway driving.  It goes a little above that in stop and go driving.  I have never had the transmissin temp. warning light come on.  I also noticed the transmission gauge does not look original to the coach.  I have checked the trans. fluid level and it looks normal and clean.  The coach seems to shift and downshift fine.  Also is it normal for the RPMs to go to 3000 before shifting to 4 gear.  

Thanks, Clark


----------



## Triple E

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Hello Clark and welcome to RVUSA.  I am not the guy to give you an answer on your transmission, sorry.  But 3,000 RPMs sound kinda of high.  My red line is 2600 PRMs.  When was the last filter and oil changed.  275 sounds high.  I have reached 200 in the mountains but normally run 185.  I do know that 300 degrees F is the shut down point.  

Sometimes it takes a while for the Allison Guro to reply, so I am just throwing out what little, and I do mean little, bit I know.   :approve:


----------



## Boomerang

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Hi Allison Expert,

I have an MH 3000 transmission with 20K miles on it.  The transmission started to miss downshifting from 5th to 4th and 3rd gear in the mountains.  The problem is now worse in that is won't downshift properly when slowed in traffic.  It still downshifts properly from 6th to 5th.  I am able to manually downshift.  The fluid level is OK and no user fault codes.  What could be the problem?

Thanks,

John


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

Probably not a problem.  Just make sure you fluid level is correct.  sometimes if fluid is real low, on a hill the filter will suck air and sometimes make some funny noises.


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

How many RPMs does the engine increase when it slips and how long does it last?


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions

Depends on your engine.  What is its full load governed speed?


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Allison Expert, are you still with us?

What do you mean by, it misses downshifting?  Can you describe the problem in more detail?  Does the engine lug or shake?


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions



> bandalop - 7/16/2011  7:38 PM
> 
> Hey AllisonMan,
> 
> I have a 04 Southwind on a workhorse chasis and a 5 speed allison transmission.  I took it to a local shop recently concerned about whinning noise.  They said everything checked out.  Of course they couldn't get the tranny to whine.  What it does, intermittently, is shift normal but the tranny will keep a high pitch whine for 30 seconds to a minute or more then it goes away.  Is that anything to be worried about?  This happens most of the time from 4th to 5th gear and usually on a down shift to get over a hill.



Probably not a problem. Just make sure you fluid level is correct. sometimes if fluid is real low, on a hill the filter will suck air and sometimes make some funny noises.


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> Boomerang - 8/9/2011  10:05 PM
> 
> Hi Allison Expert,
> 
> I have an MH 3000 transmission with 20K miles on it.  The transmission started to miss downshifting from 5th to 4th and 3rd gear in the mountains.  The problem is now worse in that is won't downshift properly when slowed in traffic.  It still downshifts properly from 6th to 5th.  I am able to manually downshift.  The fluid level is OK and no user fault codes.  What could be the problem?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John



Allison Expert, are you still with us?

What do you mean by, it misses downshifting? Can you describe the problem in more detail? Does the engine lug or shake?


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions



> JackG - 7/19/2011  4:23 PM
> 
> Thanks for sharing your knowledge and experiences. My 2005 Freightliner M2-106 Business Class with the Allison
> 3000 TRV has started to slip/engine revs at approx 33mph + or -. Changed fluid with Transynd at 25K, now has 75K miles. Recent inspection shows no metal in pan, no color change, no odors and no codes. I'm pulling approx 15K 5th wheel. Allison Techy said sometimes the solonoid terminals can become overheated and brake connection? Wanted to check with you before spending a lot of green. Thank you.



How many RPMs does the engine increase when it slips and how long does it last?


----------



## dbarton291

RE: Allison Transmission Questions



> Clark - 8/8/2011  10:06 AM
> 
> Hi,
> I have a 91 country coach Savana.  My transmission temp gauge will read around 200 for the first 30 minutes and then go up to 275 and stay there under normal highway driving.  It goes a little above that in stop and go driving.  I have never had the transmissin temp. warning light come on.  I also noticed the transmission gauge does not look original to the coach.  I have checked the trans. fluid level and it looks normal and clean.  The coach seems to shift and downshift fine.  Also is it normal for the RPMs to go to 3000 before shifting to 4 gear.
> 
> Thanks, Clark



Depends on your engine. What is its full load governed speed?


----------



## HeatAir

Re: Allison Transmission Questions

Just found this forum and just bought a used 2006 Bounder.  We went over it fairly well but have a silly question.

How do I find out what transmission I have.  I know it's a Cat engine with an Allison tranny.  We have exactly NO records on the service history.  I'm planning on taking it to be serviced (at least an oil change and a transmission service) before a long road trip, planned for Labor Day weekend.

Help?


----------



## dbarton291

Re: Allison Transmission Questions



> HeatAir - 8/17/2011  8:27 PM
> 
> Just found this forum and just bought a used 2006 Bounder.  We went over it fairly well but have a silly question.
> 
> How do I find out what transmission I have.  I know it's a Cat engine with an Allison tranny.  We have exactly NO records on the service history.  I'm planning on taking it to be serviced (at least an oil change and a transmission service) before a long road trip, planned for Labor Day weekend.
> 
> Help?


On the right side of the transmission case there's a name plate.  It should have what you need.  Some of the later units only have a serial number.  If it begins with 065, it's a 3000 series, or an MD transmission.  If it begins with 063, it's most likely a 2000 series transmission, 066, it's a 4000 series transmission.


----------



## CC83

Re: Allison Transmission Questions


question for allison expert or anyone who might know

can a newer 4000 series electronic transmission be used with a older mechanical 855 cummins

if so what is required?


----------



## raynorshine

Wise one....
I have a M35A3 ex military 6x6 which I am trying to figure out how to civilly drive.  It has a CAT 3116 followed by an 4 speed Allision 1540P (545 with a TC) and a divorced transfer case.  These trucks are remanufactured version of the M35 made in from the 1950s thu the 1980s and use the same rear ends, bodies etc.  The old versions topped out at 60-65 using a much less powerful multifuel engine and a manual Spicer 5 speed transmission.  The M35A3 red lines at 2700 rpm at just over 55 miles per hour and can be "economically" driven at 50 mph,.  It gets to this speed faster than its predecessor thanks to its power and short shifting.  I would like to improve on the performance so highway speeds are achievable.  I suspect most of the other 3000-5000 buyers of these retiring trucks would also like to get to the mud holes where these trucks belong quicker.
My research has indicated there are a couple of options, the simplest being the installation of an overdrive gear splitter such as the Michell 3000.  Unfortunately no one now seems to make one anymore and they are not something wreckers are likely to identify and stock.   The second option seems to be to replace the transmission with one with overdrive and/or additional gears.  The selection is somewhat limited by the mating requirements for the CAT and a rather short housing requirement (1540P is 31").    Another complicating factor is that these trucks are 24 VDC and largely not computerized due to the advantages this provides in dirty field conditions/  From what I can see of newer Allision transmissions, most or all require some sort of computer interface in order to know what to do.  2000 series transmissions such as the 2100 HRS seem to have the 26000 GVW capacity required and are only 28" long, but I suspect they will remain standing at the gate unless a computer tells them to start.
Can you suggest a transmission which might provide the capacities I am interested in that can be found on the used market (eg out of an RV or school bus) and or other options?

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## raynorshine

It was suggested to me elsewhere that a MT643 will help with the problem, but this is still a 4 speed and I suspect will still top out at too low of a speed.
Thanks
Bruce


----------



## 03Renegade

Looking to get some thoughts on a vibration problem. I have a 2003 Renegade with a Cat c12 and allison HD4060. Bought it used with 45,000 miles put on about 10,000 miles on it. It has a vibration or growling noise coming from the transmission area. I notice it more in 3rd gear and up or when pulling a trailer. The transmission has been serviced with transynd shifts with no problems. The truck has been gone through to check motor mounts, drive shafts, rearend and ride height with no problems. I was recommended to replace the damper inside the torque converter. Can broken damper springs cause this condition?


----------



## dbarton291

CC83;73691 said:
			
		

> question for allison expert or anyone who might know
> 
> can a newer 4000 series electronic transmission be used with a older mechanical 855 cummins
> 
> if so what is required?


Yes it can.  You have to get the right torque converter, the right adaptation hardware to mate it to the engine, and set up a throttle position sensor so the trans knows how to modulate its shifts. It is expensive, but it can be done.


----------



## dbarton291

03Renegade;73943 said:
			
		

> Looking to get some thoughts on a vibration problem. I have a 2003 Renegade with a Cat c12 and allison HD4060. Bought it used with 45,000 miles put on about 10,000 miles on it. It has a vibration or growling noise coming from the transmission area. I notice it more in 3rd gear and up or when pulling a trailer. The transmission has been serviced with transynd shifts with no problems. The truck has been gone through to check motor mounts, drive shafts, rearend and ride height with no problems. I was recommended to replace the damper inside the torque converter. Can broken damper springs cause this condition?


Accelerate through the vibration range, select neutral, back off the throttle and coast back through the vibration range.  If the vibration is still there, you probably have a driveline issue.  If the noise goes away, its something else.  Damper is a possibility.


----------



## dbarton291

raynorshine;73860 said:
			
		

> It was suggested to me elsewhere that a MT643 will help with the problem, but this is still a 4 speed and I suspect will still top out at too low of a speed.
> Thanks
> Bruce


If you want to, go to the local Allison distributor and run yourself an iSCAAN on the vehicle with an MT643.  You give iSCAAN the vehicle specs and it will tell you what the vehicles top speed, gradeability, startability, etc. will be.  The MT643 does have a lockup clutch in the converter, and the AT does not.  That will give you additional top speed.  The iSCAAN will tell you how much.


----------



## CC83

dbarton291;74030 said:
			
		

> Yes it can.  You have to get the right torque converter, the right adaptation hardware to mate it to the engine, and set up a throttle position sensor so the trans knows how to modulate its shifts. It is expensive, but it can be done.



TYVM dbarton

thats what i was told by a allison tech a few years ago, the last allison dealer i ask said no way,


----------



## 03Renegade

I notice the vibration only when I  have my foot on the accelerator. If you coast it is not there. The sound or vibration does not change in pitch changing gears. The sound stays with the engine rpms not the drivetrain rpm's. The engine has been checked with no problems and the transmission shifts fine.


----------



## 03Renegade

Join Date Sep 2004 
Posts 2 Allison Transmission Questions 
Hello AllisonMan,

I have a HD 4060 with retarder (year 2000 and 40,000 miles)that makes a growling noise when shifting from 3rd to 4th gear. The Allison Dealer would not accept that this was a transmission problem. Required drive shaft being pulled to check balance and u-joints. Also checked alignment of drive line requiring visit to manufacturer. Reprogammed the transmission shift points. Finally agreed that we could not find a problem external to the transmission. He is now putting in a rebuilt transmission (not a new one). The new shift points move the 4th gear closer to 3rd and moved the 5th gear closer to 6th. I have asked that the shift points be reprogrammed to their original settings. He tells me that once the shift points are change they cannot be reversed. Is this correct. Jimlin                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            This sounds like the same problem I have. I would hate to have to replace the whole unit when it was only a torque converter.


----------



## HeatAir

dbarton291;73557 said:
			
		

> On the right side of the transmission case there's a name plate.  It should have what you need.  Some of the later units only have a serial number.  If it begins with 065, it's a 3000 series, or an MD transmission.  If it begins with 063, it's most likely a 2000 series transmission, 066, it's a 4000 series transmission.




This is what was written on the plate on the side of the Tranny:

05H12
TI03
6510595345

Greek to me.


----------



## dbarton291

Ah, no problem.  The serial number begins with 65.  It's a 3000 series transmission.  That TIO3 is actually TID3.  Trans ID 3.


----------



## encantotom

i have an 4060hd tranny.  it is coupled with a series 60 ddec4 with 500 hp and 1550 torque.  the tranny seems to be rated at 525hp and 1550 torque.  this is in my 2002 newell coach.  i know many truckers  boost the hp and torque on the ddec4, but it appears that the tranny is already maxed out?  is that right?  

thanks

tom


----------



## dbarton291

encantotom;75895 said:
			
		

> i have an 4060hd tranny.  it is coupled with a series 60 ddec4 with 500 hp and 1550 torque.  the tranny seems to be rated at 525hp and 1550 torque.  this is in my 2002 newell coach.  i know many truckers  boost the hp and torque on the ddec4, but it appears that the tranny is already maxed out?  is that right?
> 
> thanks
> 
> tom



The new 4000HS transmissions are rated higher, but there's been a lot of advancement in controls since 2002.  There's probably some other product changes since then also.  I think it would be risky to boost the engine.  Just my opinion.


----------



## encantotom

Hd4000mh

hi,  the documentation my coach came with shows the HD4060HD transmission.  however i took a picture of the plate on the transmission itself and it shows HD4000MH.  i called the local Allison dealer and they looked up my serial number and they confirmed it is a HD4000MH.  they looked the spec's up and said it is good up to 625hp and 1950 ft/lbs of torque.  so much more than the tranny i thought i had.  

they told me that taking the power up on the series 60 should be no issue with this tranny.  newell must have put an old datasheet in the packet.  

so do you agree that it would be ok to boost the power up on the engine?, tranny wise?

thanks

tom


----------



## dbarton291

encantotom;75988 said:
			
		

> hi,  the documentation my coach came with shows the HD4060HD transmission.  however i took a picture of the plate on the transmission itself and it shows HD4000MH.  i called the local Allison dealer and they looked up my serial number and they confirmed it is a HD4000MH.  they looked the spec's up and said it is good up to 625hp and 1950 ft/lbs of torque.  so much more than the tranny i thought i had.
> 
> they told me that taking the power up on the series 60 should be no issue with this tranny.  newell must have put an old datasheet in the packet.
> 
> so do you agree that it would be ok to boost the power up on the engine?, tranny wise?
> 
> thanks
> 
> tom



This is just my free opinion.  Boosting power in a vehicle of this class may contain unknown risks.  It's not like doing the same thing to a car.  The HD is available with several torque converter models that are chosen based on several factors.  Boosting the engine power may affect what TC would be right for the combination.  Cooling parameters, max turbine torque, max output torque, startability, gradeability, etc. can all be affected.  Allison uses a computer program to calculate all these things when the engine/converter combination is released for production at the OEM.  I don't mean to be alarmist, but it's your choice. People have done it in the past, you just have to be careful.


----------



## Bill 340

OK here is a weird one, series 60, 746 Allison provost 1994, starts and runs fine, put in gear step on throttle it comes to a complete stop, still running, just wont move, will Idle along about 1/5 mph. reverse the same, was running fine earlier today, then decided at every stop light it would bog WAY down and finally pick up and run fine, for about 30 miles, THEN decided it will not play anymore, and now , every time you step on the pedal forward or backward it stops SUDDENLY. put in neutral and rev it up fine, put it in any gear and it wont rev past 1,000 or move in either direction.let it idle in gear and it seems fine, Now this afternoon backing up to the shop when in reverse the rear drive axle locked and jumped a little, It will move at an idle, but the second you touch the throttle it stops dead, let off the pedal and it moves freely,today checked drain plug and oil is DARK but full, it has a TERRIBLE SMELL, seems thick, has not been changed in 20,000 mi that I have had it,  need suggestions where to look,Also now that the engine and trans cooled down overnite, it seems to run fine, so it must be when it warms up after aprox 60-70 mi.


----------



## Triple E

Hell Bill and welcome to RVUSA.  My I ask what engine your are running?


----------



## Bill 340

Triple E;76235 said:
			
		

> Hell Bill and welcome to RVUSA.  My I ask what engine your are running?


   Dont know how to reply hope this works,  the  engine  is a series 60 detroit.


----------



## Triple E

Yes it help.  I had a similar problem but it was with the HUEI on a CAT 3126.  Hopefully Db will be on the site soon and he will be able to answer you question.  He travels a lot so may be a day or two.  Good luck.


----------



## dbarton291

Bill 340;76234 said:
			
		

> OK here is a weird one, series 60, 746 Allison provost 1994, starts and runs fine, put in gear step on throttle it comes to a complete stop, still running, just wont move, will Idle along about 1/5 mph. reverse the same, was running fine earlier today, then decided at every stop light it would bog WAY down and finally pick up and run fine, for about 30 miles, THEN decided it will not play anymore, and now , every time you step on the pedal forward or backward it stops SUDDENLY. put in neutral and rev it up fine, put it in any gear and it wont rev past 1,000 or move in either direction.let it idle in gear and it seems fine, Now this afternoon backing up to the shop when in reverse the rear drive axle locked and jumped a little, It will move at an idle, but the second you touch the throttle it stops dead, let off the pedal and it moves freely,today checked drain plug and oil is DARK but full, it has a TERRIBLE SMELL, seems thick, has not been changed in 20,000 mi that I have had it,  need suggestions where to look,Also now that the engine and trans cooled down overnite, it seems to run fine, so it must be when it warms up after aprox 60-70 mi.



Sounds to me like the torque converter stator may be freewheeling backward.  Extremely low stall speed, no power, yet engine revs fine in neutral.  Burnt oil.  I'd drop the pan and look to see what's in the bottom, then decide if the trans should come out.

I was going to say the engine return to idle function may be malfunctioning due to a misadjusted switch, but this is only used on city buses that kneel, to my knowledge.


----------



## cowboy8669

Ive got an rv with allison and i get up to 20 miles an hr up a small incline the transmission light comes on and i have to reset gear to start over  then it repeats itself . At first id get over 70 and it would just die thought it was a governer but thats not the case also if i turn my head lights on it will make the transmission light come on before I reach 20 more like 5


----------



## Triple E

cowboy8669;76376 said:
			
		

> Ive got an rv with allison and i get up to 20 miles an hr up a small incline the transmission light comes on and i have to reset gear to start over  then it repeats itself . At first id get over 70 and it would just die thought it was a governer but thats not the case also if i turn my head lights on it will make the transmission light come on before I reach 20 more like 5



Hello Cowboy and welcome to RVUSA.

Which Allison transmission do you have,year and model???  What is the fluid level at and when was the last time the fluid and filters were change?


----------



## Multimedia

Hi 
I have a MD 3060 ECM and my selector switch is blank and i have tried a different ECM and also a different selector and still no good at the moment the truck wont start and the (Check Transmission Light is on ) anyone have the same problem how do i resolve the issues.


----------



## cowboy8669

believe its the 3000 shifter butons on a dutch star . fluid levels are fine new filter . but the lights shouldnt effect that should it


----------



## Triple E

Keep checking in gentlemen, our guro is traveling but will check in soon.  Please provide as much details as you can.  Multimedia, WELCOME!!


----------



## LEN

Multimedia check that the keypad has power when the key is turned on, the hot lead from the on/off start switch.

Cowboy Check  the plugins on the shifter pad are not coming loose and on the trans itself. there appears to be a communication problem.

LEN


----------



## dbarton291

cowboy8669;76389 said:
			
		

> believe its the 3000 shifter butons on a dutch star . fluid levels are fine new filter . but the lights shouldnt effect that should it



Just to have the info, I'd first run a stall test.  Make sure the engine is up to power and the trans isn't slipping or having torque converter problems.

Also, check the connector at the base of the selector.  Look for loose terminals, etc.

If the light comes on, there should be a trouble code. What's that code(s)?


----------



## dbarton291

Multimedia;76386 said:
			
		

> Hi
> I have a MD 3060 ECM and my selector switch is blank and i have tried a different ECM and also a different selector and still no good at the moment the truck wont start and the (Check Transmission Light is on ) anyone have the same problem how do i resolve the issues.



Greetings all from China.

Sounds like the trans TCM or the shifter aren't getting power.  Make sure the power is connected, and the TCM sees the ignition signal.  It'll take a vehicle wiring diagram and some patience.  Good luck.


----------



## JackG

JackG

Hi AllisonMan, have a 05 FL M2 with 3000 TRV with Transynd. Intermittant engine flare occurs at 35mph shift (2nd to 3rd gear?). Seems to occur more so when at operating temp. It was suggested by a tech at Freightliner could be solenoid connection. What does your experience tell you with this type of problem.


----------



## dbarton291

JackG;77502 said:
			
		

> Hi AllisonMan, have a 05 FL M2 with 3000 TRV with Transynd. Intermittant engine flare occurs at 35mph shift (2nd to 3rd gear?). Seems to occur more so when at operating temp. It was suggested by a tech at Freightliner could be solenoid connection. What does your experience tell you with this type of problem.



How many engine RPM is the flare?  Does it occur at wide open throttle or part?
Loaded or unloaded?  Since it's a TRV, I assume you pull a trailer.  Does the flare occur right after the trailer is taken on or off the truck?
Any trouble codes?


----------



## Cammac

Allison code 6834



			
				AllisonMan;4201 said:
			
		

> Hi there. I have worked on Allison Transmissions for 27 years. If you have any questions, please post and I will check back once a week and try to answer them all. Thanks and have a great day!



Good Morning I have a 1993 Gulfstream and it will not go into gear. The Allison display has of its led segments lit (kind like a crossed out 0). "Do Not Shift" lit on the dash and trouble code 6934 on the shifter. Any help? It is in a 40 foot diesel pusher.
Thank you.


----------



## LEN

Here is what the book says, 


SerialCommunicationsInterface Fault
69 27, 28, 29,33, 34, 35,36, 39, 41,42, 43
a.Clear diagnostic code and retry vehicle start. 
b. If code recurs, reprogram or replace ECU.
ECU Malfunction

This all said if your handy I would unplug and replug all the way from the trams to the ECU, before option b.

LEN


----------



## Cammac

Thank you.


----------



## dbywaters

View attachment 210

This is what I have, 1993 Gulfstream SunVoyager Diesel Pusher, MT643 Automatic, 230 hp B5/9 Cummins, push type cable modulator valve,  3:30 rear end ratio. 
My problem is an erratic 3-4 shift at full throttle, sometimes even at part throttle worse when transmission has warmed up. Down shift from 4 to 3 is great, no problem at all but the 3-4 shift will go back and forth something awful. I compensate the shift by holding selector in 3rd until RPM's exceed the normal 3-4 shift point and manually shift to 4th, which occurs perfectly. I have been living with this since installing the MT643 (previously from a school bus) for a couple thousand miles. 

I installed electronic pressure sensors to monitor the main pressure and governor pressure while driving. Governor pressure is not erratic, it modulates with wheel speed just fine. Main pressure does drop some (10-20psi) during shifting but not greatly. My next step is to move one of the sensors to the Lockup signal circuit to see if what I am feeling is lockup cycling rather than 3-4 shift (I don't think so since Lockup is very noticeable after 2-3 shift)  I have read and re-read the MT-600 service manual and studied signal circuits until about memorized and I can not come up with a reason this thing is litterally such a jerk. I previously replaced the lockup piston (cracked) when I first installed the transmission, so I am sure lockup occurs. 

I have adjusted travel on modulator cable all over the place, even purposely left slack (causing early shifting) this prevented the problem but the coach is not driveable like that. 

I am open to about anything, I also verified fluid level (calibrated dip-stick) so I am pretty sure i has enough ATF.....which is new. Also have a minor leak at tailshaft that new seals just don't seem to stop, so I am thinking of doubling up on seals . This leak would not be a big deal if it did not affect parking brake. 

Any suggestions or ideas would be appreciated. I've been inside of a couple automatics so I am not afraid of it, but I don't like to shotgun problems by replacing parts. 

Thanks in advance!

BTW, I have read and searched this thread and the internet and can not find a similar problem with exception of the electric modulator valve problems related to gas engine applications.


----------



## dbarton291

Shift cycle 4-3 and 3-4.  First do a stall check to make sure the engine is making the right power.

There should be a governor screen under a large plug in the rear cover.  Pull that out and make sure it's clean.

If the transmission was formerly in a bus, it may have a non-modulated 3-4 shift.  What is your transmission assembly number?

DB




			
				dbywaters;77720 said:
			
		

> View attachment 210
> 
> This is what I have, 1993 Gulfstream SunVoyager Diesel Pusher, MT643 Automatic, 230 hp B5/9 Cummins, push type cable modulator valve,  3:30 rear end ratio.
> My problem is an erratic 3-4 shift at full throttle, sometimes even at part throttle worse when transmission has warmed up. Down shift from 4 to 3 is great, no problem at all but the 3-4 shift will go back and forth something awful. I compensate the shift by holding selector in 3rd until RPM's exceed the normal 3-4 shift point and manually shift to 4th, which occurs perfectly. I have been living with this since installing the MT643 (previously from a school bus) for a couple thousand miles.
> 
> I installed electronic pressure sensors to monitor the main pressure and governor pressure while driving. Governor pressure is not erratic, it modulates with wheel speed just fine. Main pressure does drop some (10-20psi) during shifting but not greatly. My next step is to move one of the sensors to the Lockup signal circuit to see if what I am feeling is lockup cycling rather than 3-4 shift (I don't think so since Lockup is very noticeable after 2-3 shift)  I have read and re-read the MT-600 service manual and studied signal circuits until about memorized and I can not come up with a reason this thing is litterally such a jerk. I previously replaced the lockup piston (cracked) when I first installed the transmission, so I am sure lockup occurs.
> 
> I have adjusted travel on modulator cable all over the place, even purposely left slack (causing early shifting) this prevented the problem but the coach is not driveable like that.
> 
> I am open to about anything, I also verified fluid level (calibrated dip-stick) so I am pretty sure i has enough ATF.....which is new. Also have a minor leak at tailshaft that new seals just don't seem to stop, so I am thinking of doubling up on seals . This leak would not be a big deal if it did not affect parking brake.
> 
> Any suggestions or ideas would be appreciated. I've been inside of a couple automatics so I am not afraid of it, but I don't like to shotgun problems by replacing parts.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> BTW, I have read and searched this thread and the internet and can not find a similar problem with exception of the electric modulator valve problems related to gas engine applications.


----------



## dbarton291

Another possibility.  Are you sure with those 3.3 gears, this vehicle has enough horsepower to get up to highway cruising speed and stay there?  The vehicle may be struggling to maintain speed.


----------



## dbywaters

Thanks DB for your time!

Regarding power:
The coach weighs around 18k, and I pull a 4k Saturn Vue at 4k. The rear end is stock Dana 80. I repowered with a 230hp Cummins vs the 190 hp originally in the coach with a  AT542. I have more power now than before, actually quite spry without the toad. 
I did move the governor springs up a couple clicks to increase the Max RPM, moved the throttle plate and tightened the smoke adjustment to allow throttle to come on faster.  Hills are not a problems (here in VA) as I rarely drop out of 4th. I am at 1900 rpm around 58mph. Normal road speed is about 5-8psi boost and 800 degrees EGT. Hard throttle can see 1100 -1200 degrees and 25 pounds of boost until 2500 rpm when it starts to de-fuel. 

I checked the governor screen and attached a photo. I also removed the governor and attached a photo of it, everything is clean. 

The combo must have been in am International bus. The transmission is a ReNewed AR29516802 with a S/N 318056 rebuilt around 11/15/04. It is very clean inside with no hint of burnt clutches. The 643 had a pull type modulator on it in the bus configuration, it was also broken. The transmission did the same jerk thing before I replaced the lockup piston in the convertorâ€¦.. it was not as noticeable as it is now. 

I did not mention that the transmission usually shifts perfectly when cold, and may shift fine for 60 miles but once it becomes a jerk it seems to seems to stay that way, it even can jerk with light throttle. I tend to believe it is starving for oil, but I would think it would have symptoms other than during 3-4 shift. I also suspect something is going on with the relay valve or shift valve but I donâ€™t have enough experience to know what to look for. Transmission temps stay below 160 degrees, I am using a coolant to fluid heat exchanger to cool the unit. I plumbed it inline with the return line from the radiator. 
View attachment 216View attachment 217View attachment 218View attachment 219View attachment 220


----------



## dbywaters

as an addendum, I started it up, put it in gear and held it to the floor. RPMS topped out at 1500rpm, boost had not kicked it yet so I believe the injector pump was holding the engine back, no smoke either. I have a 150psi electric gauge on transmission mainline pressure, it is usually maxed out after starting the coach.  I notice it momentarly drops to 120psi when I engage into reverse, no change in forward gear.. this test was at idle around 700 rpm. There was no drop at all at 1000 rpm so I believe pressure is good.
I re-checked fluid level and it indicated it was in the lower part of cold level, so I added another 2 quarts of fluid  and it bought the level to the hot indicator. I plan on camping next weekend about 25 miles from home, there is a pretty good grade inbetween so that should be a good test.  Diesel is too expensive for joy rides 
I am a little concerned about having too much fluid, but I am sure it will let me know if it pukes out the fill tube...


----------



## dbywaters

adendum to the addendum...

I just had a revelation... I have a pac-brake, it actvates with the brake light circuit...I need to disconnect it to allow proper stall testing.

Doug



			
				dbywaters;78105 said:
			
		

> as an addendum, I started it up, put it in gear and held it to the floor. RPMS topped out at 1500rpm, boost had not kicked it yet so I believe the injector pump was holding the engine back, no smoke either. I have a 150psi electric gauge on transmission mainline pressure, it is usually maxed out after starting the coach.  I notice it momentarly drops to 120psi when I engage into reverse, no change in forward gear.. this test was at idle around 700 rpm. There was no drop at all at 1000 rpm so I believe pressure is good.
> I re-checked fluid level and it indicated it was in the lower part of cold level, so I added another 2 quarts of fluid  and it bought the level to the hot indicator. I plan on camping next weekend about 25 miles from home, there is a pretty good grade inbetween so that should be a good test.  Diesel is too expensive for joy rides
> I am a little concerned about having too much fluid, but I am sure it will let me know if it pukes out the fill tube...


----------



## dbarton291

Disconnect that PAC brake and run a stall in drive.  Let's see what RPM you have.  If it holds stall that means first and forward clutches are OK.
Good stall speed indicates good power.

Pressure should be higher than 150 in reverse.  What is main pressure in reverse?  Reverse is first and fourth clutches.  If pressure is low in reverse, you may have an issue with fourth clutch.  You should be seeing about 250 in reverse.

I suppose you might also have some issue with the 3-4 shift valves, or the 3-4 relay valve or their springs.  fourth clutch trimmer is also a possibility.  But, first let's see what main pressure is in reverse.

It's an International Renewed transmission.  I wonder if that's why the Allison outlets weren't too wild about working on it.  That's not an Allison authorized rebuilt.  Those are something that's built, sold and warranted by International dealers last I knew.




			
				dbywaters;78113 said:
			
		

> I just had a revelation... I have a pac-brake, it actvates with the brake light circuit...I need to disconnect it to allow proper stall testing.
> 
> Doug


----------



## dbarton291

Governor screen looks OK.


----------



## dbarton291

Cold level means cold.  You may now be overfull on fluid.  The best fluid check is at operating temperature.  

I just noticed you are using a 150 psi gauge.  You need a 300 psi gauge to check pressure in reverse.

DB


----------



## dbywaters

MT643 rough 3-4 shift

Thanks for the reply, I have been out of state since Sunday. I have a mechanical guage to test the pressures. I have to crawl around under or rig a hose and helper. I will be driving the coach this weekend, I hope to test it before we leave. The drive is pretty short, less than 20 miles one way. I will post as soon as I have some data. 

Doug
93 GS Sunvoyager
Saturn Vue Toad
Flint Hill, VA





			
				dbarton291;78135 said:
			
		

> Cold level means cold.  You may now be overfull on fluid.  The best fluid check is at operating temperature.
> 
> I just noticed you are using a 150 psi gauge.  You need a 300 psi gauge to check pressure in reverse.
> 
> DB


----------



## dbywaters

3-4 shift problem

I drive 22 miles from home to a nearby campground Friday. Transmission shifted perfectly, and for the first time up-shifted under full throttle to 4th on a grade steep enough to require a 4-3 downshift.  I believe my problem is related to the amount of ATF in the transmisison. I checked the hot fluid level after returning home yesterday and it appears I was at the lower portion of the hot range. I still plan on completing the stall test and pressure checks as soon as I can. I sure hate the extreemly long fill tube and dip-stick...

Power is a non issue with my engine, I've towed and camped since 88 and this coach is down right quick compared to others I have driven.  




			
				dbywaters;78163 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply, I have been out of state since Sunday. I have a mechanical guage to test the pressures. I have to crawl around under or rig a hose and helper. I will be driving the coach this weekend, I hope to test it before we leave. The drive is pretty short, less than 20 miles one way. I will post as soon as I have some data.
> 
> Doug
> 93 GS Sunvoyager
> Saturn Vue Toad
> Flint Hill, VA


----------



## dbarton291

That is definitely possible.   Any foam or bubbles on the dipstick?



			
				dbywaters;78199 said:
			
		

> I drive 22 miles from home to a nearby campground Friday. Transmission shifted perfectly, and for the first time up-shifted under full throttle to 4th on a grade steep enough to require a 4-3 downshift.  I believe my problem is related to the amount of ATF in the transmisison. I checked the hot fluid level after returning home yesterday and it appears I was at the lower portion of the hot range. I still plan on completing the stall test and pressure checks as soon as I can. I sure hate the extreemly long fill tube and dip-stick...
> 
> Power is a non issue with my engine, I've towed and camped since 88 and this coach is down right quick compared to others I have driven.


----------



## dbarton291

The dipstick may not be calibrated properly for that transmission.  You can check the dipstick calibration with a procedure in the MT Mechanics Tips booklet.  I've posted a link to that book on here before.



			
				dbarton291;78204 said:
			
		

> That is definitely possible.   Any foam or bubbles on the dipstick?


----------



## dbywaters

No foam on the dipstick. It take about 5 tries to finally see the level since the fluid is so clear. It might be that my coolant lines and cooler capacity keeps an air bubble until run up to temperature. I'm going to add another quart before next trip.






			
				dbarton291;78204 said:
			
		

> That is definitely possible.   Any foam or bubbles on the dipstick?


----------



## JackG

Sorry it has taken me this long to get on here. The flare occurs at part or full throttle, loaded and unloaded. The flare is intermittant, not connected with towing.
Should I be checking harness plugs (unplug, replug), etc. Filters are recent, fluid is clean no burnt smell. Thanks for your help.


----------



## dbarton291

about how many engine RPM is the flare?



			
				JackG;78397 said:
			
		

> Sorry it has taken me this long to get on here. The flare occurs at part or full throttle, loaded and unloaded. The flare is intermittant, not connected with towing.
> Should I be checking harness plugs (unplug, replug), etc. Filters are recent, fluid is clean no burnt smell. Thanks for your help.


----------



## dbywaters

dbywaters;78213 said:
			
		

> No foam on the dipstick. It take about 5 tries to finally see the level since the fluid is so clear. It might be that my coolant lines and cooler capacity keeps an air bubble until run up to temperature. I'm going to add another quart before next trip.



I have the MT service liturature, and the overhaul manual for 600 series transmissions. I calibrated the dipstick using a clear mason jar, I disconnected the dipstick tube from the pan and held it away from the pan far enough to slip a the glass jar filled with transmission fluid up over the tube to the height specified in the service manual as "cold full". At the same time I had my son pull the dipstick and check it multiple times to verify the level coorisponded on the stick. We adjusted the stick until it did. I then re-attached the tube to the pan and filled it with fresh ATF. 

Since my last note, I have taken a couple trips with additional fluid, my hot level is now correct. I noticed the 3-4 shift was much improved but still not as clean as the other shifts.  I have always noticed I had smoth 3-4 shifts after removing and replacing the governor, this led me to think I might have a governor problem so  I ordered a new governor from sonnex and replaced it this week. I compaired my old governor against the new one, found the first section of the govenor shaft adjacent to the gear was worn 1- 1/1000's of an inch more than the rest of the shaft. I also noticed the leading edge of the spool valve was worn.. actually rough in appearance. The remainder of the governor looked ok. I drove the coach with the new governor and noticed all shifts occured at higher RPM's, as if I had adjusted the modulator cable (but I hadn't) My 3-4 shift has definitely improved, and I could not reproduce a shift problem. I did not drive a long distance, probably less than 10 miles so I cannot say that I definitely have a better shifting transmisison yet. I will be driving 300 miles next weekend so I will report my findings then. 

thanks so much for the replys and suggestions. I hate to shot-gun troubleshoot, but the governor was only 60 bucks and takes about 10 minutes to replace.... so I took a chance replacing this unlikely part. 

Doug


----------



## dbarton291

dbywaters;78498 said:
			
		

> I have the MT service liturature, and the overhaul manual for 600 series transmissions. I calibrated the dipstick using a clear mason jar, I disconnected the dipstick tube from the pan and held it away from the pan far enough to slip a the glass jar filled with transmission fluid up over the tube to the height specified in the service manual as "cold full". At the same time I had my son pull the dipstick and check it multiple times to verify the level coorisponded on the stick. We adjusted the stick until it did. I then re-attached the tube to the pan and filled it with fresh ATF.
> 
> Since my last note, I have taken a couple trips with additional fluid, my hot level is now correct. I noticed the 3-4 shift was much improved but still not as clean as the other shifts.  I have always noticed I had smoth 3-4 shifts after removing and replacing the governor, this led me to think I might have a governor problem so  I ordered a new governor from sonnex and replaced it this week. I compaired my old governor against the new one, found the first section of the govenor shaft adjacent to the gear was worn 1- 1/1000's of an inch more than the rest of the shaft. I also noticed the leading edge of the spool valve was worn.. actually rough in appearance. The remainder of the governor looked ok. I drove the coach with the new governor and noticed all shifts occured at higher RPM's, as if I had adjusted the modulator cable (but I hadn't) My 3-4 shift has definitely improved, and I could not reproduce a shift problem. I did not drive a long distance, probably less than 10 miles so I cannot say that I definitely have a better shifting transmisison yet. I will be driving 300 miles next weekend so I will report my findings then.
> 
> thanks so much for the replys and suggestions. I hate to shot-gun troubleshoot, but the governor was only 60 bucks and takes about 10 minutes to replace.... so I took a chance replacing this unlikely part.
> 
> Doug



A worn governor usually causes unusually high upshifts.  I don't know about the aftermarket Sonnax governors, but I know the Allison governors are marked on the top 460, 461, 462, etc. to match them with the valve body calibration, and they're different part numbers.  If the RPM of all your upshifts increased, the new governor is different from your old one.  That's not necessarily a bad thing, especially if the 3-4 shift improved.  Raising the shift point almost always improves shift quality, because if you get up close enough to max governed speed, or in the droop, the engine is starting to pull itself out of fuel.  Less power, less bang as the oncoming clutch engages.

I've never heard of using a glass jar to calibrate a dipstick.  If it works, that's great.  I've attached a wire to the dipstick tube and marked it, then compared it to the dipstick. I've also made a tool by drilling out a drain plug and attaching clear tubing to a fitting in the drain plug and held that up next to the transmission and measured.  On the WTs, the dimensions are published so you can measure the tube and dipstick, do a little arithmetic and calibrate.


----------



## dbywaters

The sonnex gear is also a 461, same as the one removed and identical in appearance. Glass jar was simple and required no math  before I removed the tube from the pan I marked the correct fluid level on the tube with electrical tape, then removed the tube from the pan, filled a mason jar with atf and held the jar over the tube with fluid level to the electrical tape. Then had my son check the dipstick over and over again, adjusting the length of the stick to calibrate. I just could not think of anything simpler than that and I did not have to waste any AFT in the process...I had thought about drilling an tapping a drain plug..
BTW, my shifts are within a 100 rpm of prior shift points, the big test is the weekend.

Thanks for all your advice.




			
				dbarton291;78510 said:
			
		

> A worn governor usually causes unusually high upshifts.  I don't know about the aftermarket Sonnax governors, but I know the Allison governors are marked on the top 460, 461, 462, etc. to match them with the valve body calibration, and they're different part numbers.  If the RPM of all your upshifts increased, the new governor is different from your old one.  That's not necessarily a bad thing, especially if the 3-4 shift improved.  Raising the shift point almost always improves shift quality, because if you get up close enough to max governed speed, or in the droop, the engine is starting to pull itself out of fuel.  Less power, less bang as the oncoming clutch engages.
> 
> I've never heard of using a glass jar to calibrate a dipstick.  If it works, that's great.  I've attached a wire to the dipstick tube and marked it, then compared it to the dipstick. I've also made a tool by drilling out a drain plug and attaching clear tubing to a fitting in the drain plug and held that up next to the transmission and measured.  On the WTs, the dimensions are published so you can measure the tube and dipstick, do a little arithmetic and calibrate.


----------



## Emile

was woundering If you used Amsoil synthetics or not in the allison tranny


----------



## LEN

Amsoil no   Transynd is the synthetic for allison.

LEN


----------



## dbarton291

Sounds like the 2500 has the downshift preselect wired to the brake and is on all the time.  The 3500 doesn't.  Doesn't sound like a problem to me, unless there's times you want to coast down a hill in the 2500.




			
				johnybarkerr;78587 said:
			
		

> I have a 3500 Chevy 4x4 with a duramax and of course the allison tranny. I also have a 2500 with the 8100 Vartec and the allison. The 2500 will really slow you down if you just tap the brake. The tranny cuts in and you'd have to add fuel going down hill to keep going. The 3500 with the duramax doesn't seem to work that way. Do I have a problem?


----------



## DBLB

I have a 1999 Fleetwood discovery.  The odometer is reading about 1.3 miles for every mile I travel.  I had the sensor at the tranny cleaned.  Unfortunately that did not solve the problem.  Speedometer is working correctly. Any ideas?


----------



## LL1956

DBLB;81420 said:
			
		

> I have a 1999 Fleetwood discovery.  The odometer is reading about 1.3 miles for every mile I travel.  I had the sensor at the tranny cleaned.  Unfortunately that did not solve the problem.  Speedometer is working correctly. Any ideas?


What size of tire do you have? 235/80 was the OEM size. If you have a smaller diameter size on. It will cause the reading to be higher.
Any Cummings shop can reprogram the EMC for how many RPM your tires turn.

With that said the Speedometer should be off the same as well. When traveling at 60 MPH it should read maybe 63 MPH


----------



## dbarton291

DBLB;81420 said:
			
		

> I have a 1999 Fleetwood discovery.  The odometer is reading about 1.3 miles for every mile I travel.  I had the sensor at the tranny cleaned.  Unfortunately that did not solve the problem.  Speedometer is working correctly. Any ideas?



Do you know when this started?   Has it always done it since new, did it start recently, did it start after any transmission or other service work?

Is the speedo also 30% fast?  The tire size is also a good question.


----------



## DBLB

dbarton291;81493 said:
			
		

> Do you know when this started?   Has it always done it since new, did it start recently, did it start after any transmission or other service work?
> 
> Is the speedo also 30% fast?  The tire size is also a good question.



Tires are orignal OEM size, Speedometer is working correctly.  I have checked several times with GPS.


----------



## dbarton291

DBLB;81528 said:
			
		

> Tires are orignal OEM size, Speedometer is working correctly.  I have checked several times with GPS.


If the speedo is correct, there's no problem with the signal from the transmission.  Sounds to me like the speedo head itself has a problem.


----------



## George Meehan

Hi--I have a MT654 Allison trans in my 1986 military truck --has a cummins ntc250 diesel--this trans has 10w motor oil in it--military standard------I have a very pounding downshift 2nd to 1st--the drivetrain jumps like I hit a hole in the road----is there any adjustment for this--thanks---I use this as my RV


----------



## mcnairt

I am the new owner of a 06 Chevy Duramax with Allison 1000 trans.  Owners manual states if high trans temp noted when towing to pull over and place in N (nuetral), set brake, and high idle until temps come down. Also noted when outside temp F below 32 high idle enable warms up trans fluid. Does fluid pump to cooler/heater work more effectively in N? and If so why not place in N for more effective warm up on cold temp mornings? Does the trans fluid pump move more or less fluid through the cooler(heater) in N than park or are there check valves that prevent some fluid transfer in P?


----------



## purpledecker

Hi, Hoping you may know any common problems that may help with our MTB647.  The transmission is dropping into neutral every time it downshifts from 2nd to 1st. Originally it was only when the transmission warmed up, now it every time. When coming to a stop or near stop (anytime it wants to drop into first) there is no response from 1st gear. At idle it takes 5-10 seconds to re-engage, if you raise the revs, it engages quicker. It appears to be the 1st Clutch, because if you try engaging Reverse, it has the exact same delay. Please note, there is no slippage as such, you can hear the whir as the box stops spinning and the mild clunk at is locks in. Immediately after the clunk you can put your foot to the floor and it will pull like a train. Please note, that this only happens on the downshift. When you shift from neutral to either Forward or Reverse it immediately firmly engages (except when it has just downshifted, in which case it doesn't matter what you do). We are a repairer, but we do not want to start dismantling the transmission until we have exhausted all the easy problems. Here is some of items we have checked and noted:
1. Changed Pan Filter & Fluid
2. Main Pressure at idle 450kpa
3. Modulator appears correct when compared to similar bus. It has a Cummins L10 250hp, and the Modulator uses a slide connection which does not actually come in play until heavy throttle is applied.
4. Checked shift selector position for correct alignment.

Other items we have noticed that may not necessarily be associated:
1. Slight flaring/clunk when upshifting from 1st to 2nd under heavy acceleration.
2. Reverse judders but doesn't appear to be actually slipping, more like rapidly engaging and disengaging. (Does not happen in any other gear at all)

If I had to guess, I would have said it seems like the 1st Clutch Valve is sticking, but then it doesn't do it when engaging from neutral.

Your thoughts appreciated.

Kind Regards, Jason


----------



## dbarton291

In neutral or park, the fluid moving from the trans to the cooler is the same.  The only difference between neutral and park, is in park, the parking pawl is locking the output.  If you want to warm it up a little quicker, put the trans in gear and go to high idle for a little while.  Once the trans is in gear and the vehicle is stopped, the turbine side of the torque converter is stopped because it's now connected to the output.  Give it a little RPM and you've got friction between the fluid and the turbine which creates heat.  Just be careful.  Don't do it too long.  Watch the temp.

DB



			
				mcnairt;82324 said:
			
		

> I am the new owner of a 06 Chevy Duramax with Allison 1000 trans.  Owners manual states if high trans temp noted when towing to pull over and place in N (nuetral), set brake, and high idle until temps come down. Also noted when outside temp F below 32 high idle enable warms up trans fluid. Does fluid pump to cooler/heater work more effectively in N? and If so why not place in N for more effective warm up on cold temp mornings? Does the trans fluid pump move more or less fluid through the cooler(heater) in N than park or are there check valves that prevent some fluid transfer in P?


----------



## dbarton291

450 kPa is only 65 psi at idle.  Should be at least 150.  You may have a pump that is worn and not producing enough pressure, or a worn forward clutch.  The clunk you feel is probably forward clutch dropping out and then re-engaging.  Most likely not first clutch.  Something is giving you low main pressure.

the modulator, if it's a mechanical cable should be moving smoothly from idle to wide open throttle.  The transmission may be a reduced modulation calibration so you don't feel any difference in the shift points until you are near wide open throttle.

Hope this helps.  The pressure thing is bad news, but 65 psi is too low.

DB



			
				purpledecker;82794 said:
			
		

> Hi, Hoping you may know any common problems that may help with our MTB647.  The transmission is dropping into neutral every time it downshifts from 2nd to 1st. Originally it was only when the transmission warmed up, now it every time. When coming to a stop or near stop (anytime it wants to drop into first) there is no response from 1st gear. At idle it takes 5-10 seconds to re-engage, if you raise the revs, it engages quicker. It appears to be the 1st Clutch, because if you try engaging Reverse, it has the exact same delay. Please note, there is no slippage as such, you can hear the whir as the box stops spinning and the mild clunk at is locks in. Immediately after the clunk you can put your foot to the floor and it will pull like a train. Please note, that this only happens on the downshift. When you shift from neutral to either Forward or Reverse it immediately firmly engages (except when it has just downshifted, in which case it doesn't matter what you do). We are a repairer, but we do not want to start dismantling the transmission until we have exhausted all the easy problems. Here is some of items we have checked and noted:
> 1. Changed Pan Filter & Fluid
> 2. Main Pressure at idle 450kpa
> 3. Modulator appears correct when compared to similar bus. It has a Cummins L10 250hp, and the Modulator uses a slide connection which does not actually come in play until heavy throttle is applied.
> 4. Checked shift selector position for correct alignment.
> 
> Other items we have noticed that may not necessarily be associated:
> 1. Slight flaring/clunk when upshifting from 1st to 2nd under heavy acceleration.
> 2. Reverse judders but doesn't appear to be actually slipping, more like rapidly engaging and disengaging. (Does not happen in any other gear at all)
> 
> If I had to guess, I would have said it seems like the 1st Clutch Valve is sticking, but then it doesn't do it when engaging from neutral.
> 
> Your thoughts appreciated.
> 
> Kind Regards, Jason


----------



## dbarton291

Check the modulator cable adjustment.  That will have an effect if the cable is pulled out toward wide open throttle when the throttle is really at idle.



			
				George Meehan;82282 said:
			
		

> Hi--I have a MT654 Allison trans in my 1986 military truck --has a cummins ntc250 diesel--this trans has 10w motor oil in it--military standard------I have a very pounding downshift 2nd to 1st--the drivetrain jumps like I hit a hole in the road----is there any adjustment for this--thanks---I use this as my RV


----------



## Roy SDA

Hello am newbie,
Please help us.
My Kenworth truck with Cummins ISX 475, Allison transmission RDS 4500 , some of days (the period of one month) we obtain problem of "double CAT EYE", is that We do is the following:
1.Inspection thoroughly "Wiring Harrness" for ECM Engine, Cabin CECU, Shifter, Allison TCM, all Solenoid, Pressure Switch, Switch Solenoid Allison, all Connector.
2. Inspection of all Control valve jammed or damaged.
3. CAN Inspection line at all locations (Engine, Shifter, CECU, Allison TCM: all resistance of 60 Ohm.
3. Replace with a new Allison TCM with the same program.
4. Try TCM, Shifter, CECU, Throtlle Pedal from the damaged unit to unit operating (running) the result is all the components are working properly.
5. Allison oil pressure test on the standard result: approximately 240 psi.

Of all these measures did not seem damaged components and all measurement results are good.
So far Diagnostic Tool (Noregon / Nexiq) still can not connect, but for Cabin CECU (ESA) and Cummins INSITE can be connected.
I do not know exactly what to do, seems to have been a maximum.

Help ideas, suggestions from comrades RV Talk Forum so we look forward, thank you for your time and attention.


----------



## Chris_Sg

View attachment 365View attachment 365

Watch this Sunday's episode of Travel Channel's Rock My RV for a chance 
to win a KC Swag Pack!

This week, the team transforms a beat up 1980's ambulance into a 
high-tech, fully customized, Big-Foot-hunting RV. Sounds like another 
job for our KC multi-purpose lights!


----------



## michaelsmd

Hi Allisonman, I appreciate your offer to answer questions about these transmissions!

I just purchased a 1993 motorhome that has an Allison md3060 and the shifting seems to be taking longer and is harder than I am used to. Maybe you can tell me if this is normal or not? My only point of comparison is a 2007 motorhome with an allison, which shifted much faster and smoother. 

The motorhome is a 1993 coachmen royal rd, with a cummins 8.3 250hp and I would guess that it weighs about 23,000 lbs. I have experienced all this driving on flat roads in 100+ degree weather. There are no warning messages and the fluids/temps are all good. 

The transmissions seems to shift 1-2 before or around 1500 rpm and the rest of the gears seem to change around 1700 when under light throttle. This all works fine, but the shifts can seem hard at times and they almost all take several seconds to change gears. Almost like I can feel it coming out of gear and then (2 or 3 seconds later) I feel it shift into the higher gear with a noticeable "kick". This happens every time under light/medium throttle, but under full throttle, the shifting is much faster and almost seems smoother.

Thanks for info or help anyone can provide!


----------



## dbarton291

Does the engine RPM increase more than 200RPM or so between shifts?



			
				michaelsmd;83867 said:
			
		

> Hi Allisonman, I appreciate your offer to answer questions about these transmissions!
> 
> I just purchased a 1993 motorhome that has an Allison md3060 and the shifting seems to be taking longer and is harder than I am used to. Maybe you can tell me if this is normal or not? My only point of comparison is a 2007 motorhome with an allison, which shifted much faster and smoother.
> 
> The motorhome is a 1993 coachmen royal rd, with a cummins 8.3 250hp and I would guess that it weighs about 23,000 lbs. I have experienced all this driving on flat roads in 100+ degree weather. There are no warning messages and the fluids/temps are all good.
> 
> The transmissions seems to shift 1-2 before or around 1500 rpm and the rest of the gears seem to change around 1700 when under light throttle. This all works fine, but the shifts can seem hard at times and they almost all take several seconds to change gears. Almost like I can feel it coming out of gear and then (2 or 3 seconds later) I feel it shift into the higher gear with a noticeable "kick". This happens every time under light/medium throttle, but under full throttle, the shifting is much faster and almost seems smoother.
> 
> Thanks for info or help anyone can provide!


----------



## dbarton291

There can be many causes for shift selector cat eyes condition.  I recommend you communicate with the following company so you can discuss all the details with someone knowledgeable on Allison 4000 series transmissions:
Malaysia

Selangor

Maju Engineering Services
Allison Direct Dealer
79 Jalan Pendamar 27/90, Section 27
Shah Alam , Selangor 40400
Malaysia
603-51910945(Phone)
603-51918206(Fax)

I have been to Maju and they were very knowledgeable.
DB




			
				Roy SDA;83716 said:
			
		

> Hello am newbie,
> Please help us.
> My Kenworth truck with Cummins ISX 475, Allison transmission RDS 4500 , some of days (the period of one month) we obtain problem of "double CAT EYE", is that We do is the following:
> 1.Inspection thoroughly "Wiring Harrness" for ECM Engine, Cabin CECU, Shifter, Allison TCM, all Solenoid, Pressure Switch, Switch Solenoid Allison, all Connector.
> 2. Inspection of all Control valve jammed or damaged.
> 3. CAN Inspection line at all locations (Engine, Shifter, CECU, Allison TCM: all resistance of 60 Ohm.
> 3. Replace with a new Allison TCM with the same program.
> 4. Try TCM, Shifter, CECU, Throtlle Pedal from the damaged unit to unit operating (running) the result is all the components are working properly.
> 5. Allison oil pressure test on the standard result: approximately 240 psi.
> 
> Of all these measures did not seem damaged components and all measurement results are good.
> So far Diagnostic Tool (Noregon / Nexiq) still can not connect, but for Cabin CECU (ESA) and Cummins INSITE can be connected.
> I do not know exactly what to do, seems to have been a maximum.
> 
> Help ideas, suggestions from comrades RV Talk Forum so we look forward, thank you for your time and attention.


----------



## dluv

Hey man, I hope you can help me? I have a 2001 Chevy HD Crew Cab 3500 with an 8.1 liter engine. I'm not sure what Alison I have in it? Here is the problem I was driving home from my job to my house, witch is about 25 miles when I got off my exit the tranny if my truck was stuck in 1st gear for some reason. I was going about 40 mph at about 3500 rpm. After my son's 2 hour baseball game I got into the truck to see if I could make it home and the truck drove totally normal like nothing happen. The truck was shifting fine......I don't know what to do I took the truck to 2 different transmission shops and they said oh you need to rebuild you tranny. 

The funny thing is the guy at AMCO showed me the codes that came up. The first code was an electrical code in the tranny that failed and the second code was a tranny default code because the tranny failed and was stuck in 1st gear? Any suggestions


----------



## dbarton291

I'm afraid from the description you have given, I can't help very much.  You first need to find out which transmission you have.  The Allison transmission was an option in that truck. You may not even have an Allison.
The description of the codes you gave doesn't make any sense either.
If the electrical codes referred to specific circuits, I would make sure those circuits have no opens, short or shorts to ground.  Sounds like an electrical intermittent may be the cause, but I can't be sure from what you've written.




			
				dluv;83974 said:
			
		

> Hey man, I hope you can help me? I have a 2001 Chevy HD Crew Cab 3500 with an 8.1 liter engine. I'm not sure what Alison I have in it? Here is the problem I was driving home from my job to my house, witch is about 25 miles when I got off my exit the tranny if my truck was stuck in 1st gear for some reason. I was going about 40 mph at about 3500 rpm. After my son's 2 hour baseball game I got into the truck to see if I could make it home and the truck drove totally normal like nothing happen. The truck was shifting fine......I don't know what to do I took the truck to 2 different transmission shops and they said oh you need to rebuild you tranny.
> 
> The funny thing is the guy at AMCO showed me the codes that came up. The first code was an electrical code in the tranny that failed and the second code was a tranny default code because the tranny failed and was stuck in 1st gear? Any suggestions


----------



## donz63

I have a 2001 3500 4x4 duramax with an allision tranny .pulled 5th wheel all last summer no problems .This year pulled it for first time and tow haul button did not work .I found the problem broken wires at shifter base like i find out most do. However there was a clean cut . and it has two wires inside the orandge cover .I have soldered the back together . and tow haul now comes on.I then had tranny flushed for maintanace themechanic stated the tran fluid looked good but we did it anyways for maintanance .He put in bg synthetic fluid. Now I have pulled it twice and the tranny has went into the limp mode were it locks it in third gear I think it is third anyway .It codes 730 and once it coded 700 as well but only once on the 700. Is it possible to have crossed the wires on the tow haul that would be causing thois or is the bg synthetic fluid a bad match for the allision. I went from no problems to this for no apparent reason .The are the only things that have changed . Any suggestions


----------



## LEN

If were me, I took a quick look at the chart on the BG and saw nothing about your trans, I would be going to transynd fluid the Allison recommended fluid. Or do some research on the BG and see if it is a cross over.

LEN


----------



## Leroy

Hello Allison man. I have a 2004 Chevy silverado 2500 4x4 with the duramax and Allison transmission. When I am driving at slower speeds or slowing down it seems that the transmission switches to neutral and then it sounds like it is whining like it is trying to go into hear. If I shut the truck off and let it sit for a few minutes and restart it it goes into gear and goes. It does this in reverse sometimes to and the digital on the speedo says shift inhibitor or something along that line. I change the NSBU switch but it still does it randomly and it's a pain when it happens at a red light with traffic. Any other ideas what the problem could be? Thank you Leroy.


----------



## dbarton291

Hmmmm.  I wonder if you're hearing the lockup clutch disengage but that doesn't happen in reverse.  If that's not it, my gut reaction is to check for trouble codes and check the oil and make sure oil level is good.  Then put the pressure gauges on it and recreate the problem to see if there's a pressure problem.



			
				Leroy;84046 said:
			
		

> Hello Allison man. I have a 2004 Chevy silverado 2500 4x4 with the duramax and Allison transmission. When I am driving at slower speeds or slowing down it seems that the transmission switches to neutral and then it sounds like it is whining like it is trying to go into hear. If I shut the truck off and let it sit for a few minutes and restart it it goes into gear and goes. It does this in reverse sometimes to and the digital on the speedo says shift inhibitor or something along that line. I change the NSBU switch but it still does it randomly and it's a pain when it happens at a red light with traffic. Any other ideas what the problem could be? Thank you Leroy.


----------



## Leroy

If it is the lockup clutch disengaging what causes that and how do you fix the problem?


----------



## dbarton291

The lockup clutch is supposed to disengage at low speed.  That puts the transmission back in its mode where the torque converter is acting as a fluid coupling.  That's how an automatic works.  It's in fluid coupling mode (or vortex flow) at stop so you don't have to have a clutch pedal.


----------



## driller2948

Hello Allison man!  I have a new 2013 GMC Duramax with the Allison 1000 auto transmission!  With 1,000 miles on the truck I pulled my 12k 5th wheel into Colorado from Texas!  Pulling some decent 6% grades with a GCWR 20K.  With ambient temps running around 90 deg. I saw engine temps of 200 -210 and tranny temps of 154 â€“ 175.  However my brother-in-laws 2007 GMC Duramax with the Allison 1000 auto transmission with a GCWR of only 18K!  Engine temps of 210-230 and tranny temps of no less than 210 and peaked around 230!  Why such a big difference?  Oâ€™ the 07 only has 45k!  The dealer he contacted said those temps were well in spec and he has nothing to worry about!  Iâ€™m not so sure about that, what do you think?


----------



## dbarton291

I wonder if your 13 is reading sump temp and the 07 is reading temp to the cooler.
In any case, even for to cooler temps (which is the hottest in the system), those are well within spec.  Dexron is good to 300 F.
After 300, Dexron begins to break down.  And fluid life is inversely proportional to temp.  The hotter it runs, the shorter the life of the fluid.



			
				driller2948;84077 said:
			
		

> Hello Allison man!  I have a new 2013 GMC Duramax with the Allison 1000 auto transmission!  With 1,000 miles on the truck I pulled my 12k 5th wheel into Colorado from Texas!  Pulling some decent 6% grades with a GCWR 20K.  With ambient temps running around 90 deg. I saw engine temps of 200 -210 and tranny temps of 154 â€“ 175.  However my brother-in-laws 2007 GMC Duramax with the Allison 1000 auto transmission with a GCWR of only 18K!  Engine temps of 210-230 and tranny temps of no less than 210 and peaked around 230!  Why such a big difference?  Oâ€™ the 07 only has 45k!  The dealer he contacted said those temps were well in spec and he has nothing to worry about!  Iâ€™m not so sure about that, what do you think?


----------



## Leroy

sometimes it disengauges when I am driving at slow speeds then its like it in netrual and wont engauge to take off and I hear a whining sound so when I go to put it in park it kind of make a loud grinding sound. I then shut it of and when I restart it it goes for awhile but does it again. if I give it throttle it just makes a faster whining sound but still wont move. sometimes when I am taking off from a dead stop to get to highway speed it also stalls between shifts and acts like it is in netraul then I have to pull over and go through the shut off and restarting engine to take off again. some times it seems to drive normal and other days are a pain in the butt. could it have anything to do with the powertrain modual not sending it the right info for changing gears?


----------



## dbarton291

Assuming the fluid level is good, it sounds to me like it's time to put the pressure gauges on it and find out what's going on in the transmission itself.  How many miles are on it?



			
				Leroy;84103 said:
			
		

> sometimes it disengauges when I am driving at slow speeds then its like it in netrual and wont engauge to take off and I hear a whining sound so when I go to put it in park it kind of make a loud grinding sound. I then shut it of and when I restart it it goes for awhile but does it again. if I give it throttle it just makes a faster whining sound but still wont move. sometimes when I am taking off from a dead stop to get to highway speed it also stalls between shifts and acts like it is in netraul then I have to pull over and go through the shut off and restarting engine to take off again. some times it seems to drive normal and other days are a pain in the butt. could it have anything to do with the powertrain modual not sending it the right info for changing gears?


----------



## Leroy

dbarton291;84134 said:
			
		

> Assuming the fluid level is good, it sounds to me like it's time to put the pressure gauges on it and find out what's going on in the transmission itself.  How many miles are on it?



It has over 200k on it. just bought it a couple months back. I checked the fluid level and that is full. I havent checked the transfercase fluid level yet though. Ive used the code reader on it and and have cleared all the codes and I get a code that says my tcm needs replaced or reprogramed another says read speed sincer and sometimes I get a bad ratio code. and when I clear each time it gives me a different bad gear ratio. one time it may be 1st gear another time it may be 4th or 5th. when I take off and drive down the highway and set the cruise it seems to be fine but when I let of the peedle sometimes it just goes into netraul and I have to pull over and shut off truck for a couple minute and when I restart it it works again for a while. I've read a lot of other forums and tried to pin point the problem but with all the different sulutions its kinda hard to know where to start. one person said if the transfer case is bad that would cause it to slip into netral also. and if the rear speed sincer on the transfer case is bad that would cause it. or a clutch sliping. kind of confusing. seems that the cluches work fine going through all the gears, its just when I let off is when it goes into netrual. for example if I am traveling 65mph and come to a town where the speed reduces to say 35. its almost like it hangs up between a gear rather than making a complete shift. I understand that 1st and 2nd run off the turbine, but it does this even in say 3 and it seems like 4th to. from what I understand it is suspose to be locked in in 3rd gear and up and runs off the turbine in 1st and 2nd gears. somedays I wont have a problem with the shifting and others are a nightmare. lol.


----------



## Leroy

where can I find a preasure gauge and instuctions?


----------



## dbarton291

Now we're getting somewhere.  If you have a code that says the TCM needs to be replaced, that can be the cause of everything you are experiencing.
The ratio codes that keep coming back mean the TCM expects to see the transmission in the correct ratio after a shift, and it's not.  That can be either a defective TCM, or worn out clutches.  Since it's so inconsistent, the first thing I would do is replace the TCM.

Just in case though, before spending any money on a TCM, I would take a real good look over the wiring harness and see if there's any damage to the harness, or corrosion in the connectors.





			
				Leroy;84157 said:
			
		

> It has over 200k on it. just bought it a couple months back. I checked the fluid level and that is full. I havent checked the transfercase fluid level yet though. Ive used the code reader on it and and have cleared all the codes and I get a code that says my tcm needs replaced or reprogramed another says read speed sincer and sometimes I get a bad ratio code. and when I clear each time it gives me a different bad gear ratio. one time it may be 1st gear another time it may be 4th or 5th. when I take off and drive down the highway and set the cruise it seems to be fine but when I let of the peedle sometimes it just goes into netraul and I have to pull over and shut off truck for a couple minute and when I restart it it works again for a while. I've read a lot of other forums and tried to pin point the problem but with all the different sulutions its kinda hard to know where to start. one person said if the transfer case is bad that would cause it to slip into netral also. and if the rear speed sincer on the transfer case is bad that would cause it. or a clutch sliping. kind of confusing. seems that the cluches work fine going through all the gears, its just when I let off is when it goes into netrual. for example if I am traveling 65mph and come to a town where the speed reduces to say 35. its almost like it hangs up between a gear rather than making a complete shift. I understand that 1st and 2nd run off the turbine, but it does this even in say 3 and it seems like 4th to. from what I understand it is suspose to be locked in in 3rd gear and up and runs off the turbine in 1st and 2nd gears. somedays I wont have a problem with the shifting and others are a nightmare. lol.


----------



## dbarton291

Got to thinking.  Just had to ask.  This isn't one of those flooded vehicles from the east coast we're seeing come on the market now is it?
Water in the TCM and corrosion in the connectors would do this kind of stuff, too.



			
				Leroy;84157 said:
			
		

> It has over 200k on it. just bought it a couple months back. I checked the fluid level and that is full. I havent checked the transfercase fluid level yet though. Ive used the code reader on it and and have cleared all the codes and I get a code that says my tcm needs replaced or reprogramed another says read speed sincer and sometimes I get a bad ratio code. and when I clear each time it gives me a different bad gear ratio. one time it may be 1st gear another time it may be 4th or 5th. when I take off and drive down the highway and set the cruise it seems to be fine but when I let of the peedle sometimes it just goes into netraul and I have to pull over and shut off truck for a couple minute and when I restart it it works again for a while. I've read a lot of other forums and tried to pin point the problem but with all the different sulutions its kinda hard to know where to start. one person said if the transfer case is bad that would cause it to slip into netral also. and if the rear speed sincer on the transfer case is bad that would cause it. or a clutch sliping. kind of confusing. seems that the cluches work fine going through all the gears, its just when I let off is when it goes into netrual. for example if I am traveling 65mph and come to a town where the speed reduces to say 35. its almost like it hangs up between a gear rather than making a complete shift. I understand that 1st and 2nd run off the turbine, but it does this even in say 3 and it seems like 4th to. from what I understand it is suspose to be locked in in 3rd gear and up and runs off the turbine in 1st and 2nd gears. somedays I wont have a problem with the shifting and others are a nightmare. lol.


----------



## dbarton291

I don't mean to be a poop, but if you don't have, or don't know where to find a pressure gauge set, and you don't know how to use them, leave that to the pros.  It's not that simple.  Check your harness out thoroughly.  The TCM is the next suspect in my opinion.



			
				Leroy;84158 said:
			
		

> where can I find a preasure gauge and instuctions?


----------



## Leroy

as far as I know this was a Oklahoma owned truck. I did pull the connectors from the tcm a while back and checked the connectors and they looked clean.


----------



## Leroy

dbarton291;84195 said:
			
		

> I don't mean to be a poop, but if you don't have, or don't know where to find a pressure gauge set, and you don't know how to use them, leave that to the pros.  It's not that simple.  Check your harness out thoroughly.  The TCM is the next suspect in my opinion.



I know where I could find pressure gauges but no I never had a situation where I had to use them before and thought maybe you had a suggestion of a good set and where to get them from. I am mechanically inclined and not afraid to learn what I need to know about using them or reading instructions to do the job correctly. I think if I am not wrong everyone has to learn the "how to" at some point  anyway I appreciate  your advice and knowledge. the main reason I am here is to save money rather than taking it to a shop if I can do it on my own. If it comes down to changing a transmission I can do that. And here is a new one that just happened the other night driving home. I was cruising along when things started acting up again. but this time it wouldn't let me set the cruise... so when I would take off from a stop and it would change through the gears, I would get to hwy speed of 65mph. as long as I held my foot on the throttle everything would be fine but if I even let up on it just a little it would slip out of gear and back into neutral. then I would have to come to a stop and do it all over again. Think I will end up getting a new tcm and if it still does it I think it will be a rebuild on the tranny. if it goes to that point what kit do you recommend? the only heavy thing I would be pulling with it is a 11k camper.


----------



## dbarton291

OK. Good.  The 1000 has a main pressure tap right down next to the oil filter.  Hook up a 300 psi gauge there.  It should maintain about 150 psi if the pump and clutches are in good shape.
Take a good look at the condition of the connectors at the three speed sensors.  The input speed sensor is the front one.  The turbine speed sensor is behind that one.  The output speed sensor is on the rear cover.  Inspect the harness thoroughly for evidence of damage.

If you have access to a copy of Allison DOC you can watch the speed sensor signals as you drive to see if one of them falls out or is erratic.

I've been through a lot of these situations where the symptoms seem complicated, but it turns out to be something simple that is easily overlooked.

If you do go for a rebuild, since it has 200K on it I would use a master overhaul kit that includes that clutches, bearings, bushings, etc.  The genuine Allison kit will have the highest quality parts, but it's likely to be expensive.  There are several aftermarket choices available.  A service manual would be a good investment, too.

If you don't want to go through all the labor of rebuilding, there are also rebuilt transmissions available from several sources.  The Allison ReTran has a good warranty but again, if cost is a big issue you may look at the aftermarket.

You can go to www.allisontransmission.com and use their service locator to find an authorized service outlet near you.





			
				Leroy;84231 said:
			
		

> I know where I could find pressure gauges but no I never had a situation where I had to use them before and thought maybe you had a suggestion of a good set and where to get them from. I am mechanically inclined and not afraid to learn what I need to know about using them or reading instructions to do the job correctly. I think if I am not wrong everyone has to learn the "how to" at some point  anyway I appreciate  your advice and knowledge. the main reason I am here is to save money rather than taking it to a shop if I can do it on my own. If it comes down to changing a transmission I can do that. And here is a new one that just happened the other night driving home. I was cruising along when things started acting up again. but this time it wouldn't let me set the cruise... so when I would take off from a stop and it would change through the gears, I would get to hwy speed of 65mph. as long as I held my foot on the throttle everything would be fine but if I even let up on it just a little it would slip out of gear and back into neutral. then I would have to come to a stop and do it all over again. Think I will end up getting a new tcm and if it still does it I think it will be a rebuild on the tranny. if it goes to that point what kit do you recommend? the only heavy thing I would be pulling with it is a 11k camper.


----------



## Marvin/Bounder92

92 Bounder with Allison transmission model 452



			
				AllisonMan;4201 said:
			
		

> Hi there. I have worked on Allison Transmissions for 27 years. If you have any questions, please post and I will check back once a week and try to answer them all. Thanks and have a great day!



I would like to ask how you set the kickdown on the transmission from the throttle linkage on a Model 452 Allison Transmission?

Thanks in advance for any information you can give me,
Marvin Williamson


----------



## dbarton291

Do you mean a 542?  There is no Allison 452.
There's not really a kickdown per se like on some cars.  There is a modulator that may be a mechanical linkage.  Is that what you're referring to?
If that's what you're referring to, try this link:  http://www.allisontransmission.com/servlet/DownloadFile?Dir=publications/pubs&FileToGet=MT1321EN.pdf



			
				Marvin/Bounder92;84293 said:
			
		

> I would like to ask how you set the kickdown on the transmission from the throttle linkage on a Model 452 Allison Transmission?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any information you can give me,
> Marvin Williamson


----------



## Marvin/Bounder92

We had the numbers on the Allison transmission transposed, all right. Thanks so much for the link. I'm sure it will be a big


----------



## Marvin/Bounder92

Only part of my message posted. It should have read:

We had the numbers on the Allison transmission transposed, all right. Thanks so much for the link. I'm sure it will be a big help!

Marvin


----------



## jasper2222

allyson man,  I have a Duramax 2003 automatic allyson transmission.  I have been getting erroneus reading on my cab temperature gauge.  The transmission has gone into limp mode twice when the gauge has shown hot fluid.  The fluid is not hot.  I have changed out the internal transmission temperature sensor but it did not correct the problem.  I get a code 711 which just means that there has been a major variation in temp. swings.  I asked on another web site and that person recommended checking the ohm reading on the wires going to the TCM, but that is getting a little out of my expertise.  Should I just replace the TCM and hope that is what it is or do you have any other ideas. Sometimes the cab gauge does not read at all.  thanks, Richard


----------



## ANT

Hi Allisonman. greetings from England. I have a problem with an Allison 2000 series, fitted to an Optare Solo mini-bus (not sure if you have them in the States). Basically I sourced a replacement unit and once fitted, the engine stalled as soon as drive was engaged. All electrics were disconnected from transmission and fault still occured. When propshaft is disconnected transmission shifts fine, lock-up engages once 3rd is selected (had the allison diagnostic connected).To cut a long story short, torque converter (twice), oil pump and valve body have been changed, though no obvious fault with was found with any of them. The transmission has been stripped and all running clearances are ok. with no sign of wear/damage. yet the problem with stalling the engine persists. If you have any idea as to what the possible cause could be, any advice would be greatly appreciated

thanks

ANT


----------



## dbarton291

ANT;84414 said:
			
		

> Hi Allisonman. greetings from England. I have a problem with an Allison 2000 series, fitted to an Optare Solo mini-bus (not sure if you have them in the States). Basically I sourced a replacement unit and once fitted, the engine stalled as soon as drive was engaged. All electrics were disconnected from transmission and fault still occured. When propshaft is disconnected transmission shifts fine, lock-up engages once 3rd is selected (had the allison diagnostic connected).To cut a long story short, torque converter (twice), oil pump and valve body have been changed, though no obvious fault with was found with any of them. The transmission has been stripped and all running clearances are ok. with no sign of wear/damage. yet the problem with stalling the engine persists. If you have any idea as to what the possible cause could be, any advice would be greatly appreciated
> 
> thanks
> 
> ANT



OK.  Let me get this straight.  With the propshaft disconnected, you select drive and you get 1C.  The transmission shifts correctly.  Lockup come in in third gear. That means the transmission controls are functioning correctly.

You have Allison DOC connected, so you see the TCM command lockup.

If you are SURE the engine is healthy, it may be the lockup clutch is not being commanded ON by the controls, but is being applied by an internal leak to the trans somewhere.  That won't show up watching the solenoid commands in DOC.  You have to compare engine speed to turbine speed.

Since you have Allison DOC, look and see if engine speed and turbine speed are exactly equal as the output is turning.  That will tell you if the lockup is being forced on by an internal leak.

You  may have to leave the propshaft in and raise the drive wheels to put a slight load on the output to make sure whether or not the engine and turbine are turning at exactly the same speed in drive.  If you find engine speed exactly equals turbine speed, you need to return the transmission to where you sourced it for an exchange.  It may be a main case, torque converter housing or control module issue that isn't readily visible. 

If you leave the propshaft in, raise the vehicle, run the engine in drive and can see an obvious difference between engine and turbine speed, the problem is not the transmission.

Just for my curiosity, why are all those parts being changed out and the unit disassembled?  What a waste of time.  If it's an exchange, why not just get another one?  Who are you dealing with?  


I am familiar with Optare buses.  I don't believe we have them in the States in any quantity.  Good luck.


----------



## dbarton291

Honestly, for much less than the cost of a TCM you can take it to somebody that has a volt ohm meter and a wiring diagram and they can check the resistance of the temp sensor circuit.  At the same time, they can check the wires in the temp sensor circuit for shorts to other wires in the harness and shorts to ground.  I would recommend you get a volt ohm meter and learn how to use it.  If you've got the mechanical aptitude to replace an internal sensor, doing minor electrical troubleshooting shouldn't be too hard to learn.  It's easy and doesn't cost a lot.  It will save you tons of money and time.

Do you have a power chip in the truck or anything?   Like an edge?



			
				jasper2222;84403 said:
			
		

> allyson man,  I have a Duramax 2003 automatic allyson transmission.  I have been getting erroneus reading on my cab temperature gauge.  The transmission has gone into limp mode twice when the gauge has shown hot fluid.  The fluid is not hot.  I have changed out the internal transmission temperature sensor but it did not correct the problem.  I get a code 711 which just means that there has been a major variation in temp. swings.  I asked on another web site and that person recommended checking the ohm reading on the wires going to the TCM, but that is getting a little out of my expertise.  Should I just replace the TCM and hope that is what it is or do you have any other ideas. Sometimes the cab gauge does not read at all.  thanks, Richard


----------



## jasper2222

allison man,  In regard to temp. gauge malfunction, I did have an edge EZ but it was only set on the lowest setting.  I have removed it since having these problems, but the problems still exist. Will work on my electrical troubleshooting.  I don't have a regular service  person that works on my truck,  Will search around and do some of the checking my self.  will keep you posted.  Thanks, Richard


----------



## ANT

Hi Djbarton, thanks for the reply. The replacement unit was from a mate as a favour, so between us we're trying to suss out what the problem is. There's no time pressure involved so we thought we'd have a 'play' haha!
The turbine and engine speeds seem identical, ( how accurate are the readings on the Allison DOC? As there is an occasional slight fluctuation / variation between the two.
Looking at the hydraulic circuit diagram, when there is TCC pressure in the torque converter, the pressure on the other side of the lockup plate is exhausted. So am I right in thinking that the fault could be caused by a lack of pressure in the converter-in circuit not keeping the lockup plate disengaged?
A possible internal leak in the main case/ converter housing you said, is this a common fault? The mating faces all look ok but are there any areas in the castings that are susceptible to leakage? My mate says he's never come across this fault before ( he said he's done a few of these transmissions, but usually works on Allison AT series). Thanks again for your reply

ANT


----------



## dbarton291

Ah okay!  I got it now.  Friends having fun.  I spent some time in England in the 80s and got quite a taste for the county ale in the pub my friend and I hung out in.  We were in Grantham.  It was a pale ale.  Very good.  She was a folk singer.   An interesting gal.  She also rang the church bells as a hobby.  
You are correct in your thinking.  A lack of pressure will prevent the LU clutch from disengaging.
Those kind of leaks are not common that would cause what you are experiencing.  I really can't give you a specific place to look.  
The best advice I can give at this point is to change the TCC solenoid.  Maybe it's mechanically stuck on.
Then check the valves and springs in the bores for the converter relief valve and the converter flow valve to see if they're the right parts and that there's no broken springs, stuck valves, etc.



			
				ANT;84448 said:
			
		

> Hi Djbarton, thanks for the reply. The replacement unit was from a mate as a favour, so between us we're trying to suss out what the problem is. There's no time pressure involved so we thought we'd have a 'play' haha!
> The turbine and engine speeds seem identical, ( how accurate are the readings on the Allison DOC? As there is an occasional slight fluctuation / variation between the two.
> Looking at the hydraulic circuit diagram, when there is TCC pressure in the torque converter, the pressure on the other side of the lockup plate is exhausted. So am I right in thinking that the fault could be caused by a lack of pressure in the converter-in circuit not keeping the lockup plate disengaged?
> A possible internal leak in the main case/ converter housing you said, is this a common fault? The mating faces all look ok but are there any areas in the castings that are susceptible to leakage? My mate says he's never come across this fault before ( he said he's done a few of these transmissions, but usually works on Allison AT series). Thanks again for your reply
> 
> ANT


----------



## Oldgoatfarmer

Hello I need some help with a MT654

First of all Thank you for your help with those of us in need. I love my Greenville SC Allison dealer they are #1 in my book great service. I am trying everything I can before I make the call for a service call. My Mt654 is stuck in first gear and no reverse. Is there anything I can check of possibly fix as my transmission is not under any warranty. 

I have checked the levels no contamination and correct levels checked when warm operating temps. I was told since it had been sitting for some time that it happens. I am planning on changing the filter/fluids myself. After the tow bill I am trying not to call the service guys and they do 1 or two things and they are done. I kind of feel like a dummy if I cannot rule it out first.  I thank you for your time.


----------



## dbarton291

So you can start the engine in neutral and the vehicle doesn't move?

When you select drive and hit the fuel, what happens?  No upshifts?

When you select reverse, do you get a neutral, or is the transmission locked up and the vehicle won't move?



			
				Oldgoatfarmer;84496 said:
			
		

> First of all Thank you for your help with those of us in need. I love my Greenville SC Allison dealer they are #1 in my book great service. I am trying everything I can before I make the call for a service call. My Mt654 is stuck in first gear and no reverse. Is there anything I can check of possibly fix as my transmission is not under any warranty.
> 
> I have checked the levels no contamination and correct levels checked when warm operating temps. I was told since it had been sitting for some time that it happens. I am planning on changing the filter/fluids myself. After the tow bill I am trying not to call the service guys and they do 1 or two things and they are done. I kind of feel like a dummy if I cannot rule it out first.  I thank you for your time.


----------



## joegrab

Hello all,
I am new to RV and have a bus conversion P8M4905A that was converted to use an Allison V730. It has a shifter that is pneumatic controlled by wires from the driver' seat (up and down shift wires, indicator light wires). The pneumatic shifter has one piston working for downshifting which will take it from reverse to neutral to drive to 2 to 1, but the other air piston will not upshift it. I cannot get it apart as there are frozen bolts on both ends (my removal tool broke in them so I cannot drill into the removal tool - I have 7 out of 8 off on both ends). The sides come off and I cleaned it out. Does anyone know where to get this part?View attachment 381
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## dbarton291

The air shifter mechanisms that OEMs put on V730s I think came from the Williams Air Controls company, but I don't know if after all these years any of those parts are still available.  I know there are also Stone Bennett shifters that can be mounted on the V730.  My suggestion would be to head over to www.busconversions.com and join their forum.  I'll bet there's somebody over there that knows what that part is and whether or not it's still available.


----------



## ANT

Thanks for the help. It ended up being the valve body. Not sure what, as F solenoid, valve,spring and sleeve were new. Fitted all the parts into another body casting and solved the fault. Result!! Thanks again Mr Barton  This forum is invaluable


----------



## ANT

Here's another to peruse at your leisure if you would be so kind Intermittent DTC, PO842. ( C solenoid pressure switch stuck on) Kicks in after half hour of driving. Once everything is switched off and restarted, transmission operates perfectly ( well, for another half hour!). Changed internal loom, PSM and ran a new wire from TCM to pressure switch C. Even swapped TCM with one from 'sister' vehicle. All to no avail. C shift valve isn't sticking ( used clutch test on allison doc and it shifts up and down no problem). Any advice would be welcomed. Thanks, Ant


----------



## dbarton291

Are you a bus operator, or a repair shop, or something like that?



			
				ANT;84838 said:
			
		

> Here's another to peruse at your leisure if you would be so kind Intermittent DTC, PO842. ( C solenoid pressure switch stuck on) Kicks in after half hour of driving. Once everything is switched off and restarted, transmission operates perfectly ( well, for another half hour!). Changed internal loom, PSM and ran a new wire from TCM to pressure switch C. Even swapped TCM with one from 'sister' vehicle. All to no avail. C shift valve isn't sticking ( used clutch test on allison doc and it shifts up and down no problem). Any advice would be welcomed. Thanks, Ant


----------



## vmcc

AllisonMan I have an Allison 545 transmission and when it is put into reverse it delays approx. 15 seconds before engaging.  Any ideas on what the problem might be?


----------



## vmcc

Can anyone tell me why my Allison 545 transmission has a 15 second delay before engaging into reverse?


----------



## dbarton291

vmcc;84926 said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me why my Allison 545 transmission has a 15 second delay before engaging into reverse?



It could be several things.
First check the oil level, the modulator linkage adjustment (if it's not a vacuum modulator) and the shift linkage adjustment.
Next, you need a 0-300 psi pressure gauge.  Plug into the main pressure port.
Check main pressure in reverse.  It should be 250 psi or so.
Then select reverse and let's see what the gauge does.

If the pressure in reverse isn't up to 250, you probably have a worn pump in the transmission.
If pressure is ok, you select reverse and the pressure gauge stays real low for the 15 second delay and then slowly comes back up as reverse engages, you've probably got a leak somewhere internal in the trans or a fourth clutch that's worn or a sticky fourth trimmer valve.
If the pressure dips for only a second or two then pops right back up but reverse isn't engaged, fourth clutch is slipping for some reason.  May be worn, or the fourth trimmer is sticking open just a bit.


----------



## 1992monaco

Hello Allison Man

First thank you for all the time you put in to this  I tied a search and could not find the right answers. I have a 1992 Monaco Signature with a Cummins  L10 300 mechanical. It has an Allison MT 647. I am have to replace an engine the way it is mount we are pulling eng/tranny as a unit. Before the engine failure my speedometer acted up would not work for about 3 mile then would sweep sometimes backward and then work good until the next time I stopped. I have upload some pictures in the album labeled "Allison MT 647 " would mind looking at them and tell me what the different switches/sensors are. We are doing a fluid and filter(s) change. Can't remember how many miles.  I want to change the VSS and see if that fixes the speedo. Do you have a part # for one. Also would that help with downshifts. You  know when you downshift.  

Thankk You


----------



## hdtruck

I have a allusion 654 that shifts into forward gears fine.  It has a delay into reverse when you first start it up, but when you shift from first into reverse it doesn't have a delay.  It is strong in both fwd and rev gears once it shifts.  Again when it is warmed up to seems to shift fine when going from fwd to rev and rev to fwd.  It is just out of neutral into rev when you first start it up cold.
We changed the filter and the fluid is to correct level.  I am not sure but it may have stated to have this issue just after changing the filter.  What are your thoughts?


----------



## dbarton291

1992monaco;85324 said:
			
		

> Hello Allison Man
> 
> First thank you for all the time you put in to this  I tied a search and could not find the right answers. I have a 1992 Monaco Signature with a Cummins  L10 300 mechanical. It has an Allison MT 647. I am have to replace an engine the way it is mount we are pulling eng/tranny as a unit. Before the engine failure my speedometer acted up would not work for about 3 mile then would sweep sometimes backward and then work good until the next time I stopped. I have upload some pictures in the album labeled "Allison MT 647 " would mind looking at them and tell me what the different switches/sensors are. We are doing a fluid and filter(s) change. Can't remember how many miles.  I want to change the VSS and see if that fixes the speedo. Do you have a part # for one. Also would that help with downshifts. You  know when you downshift.
> 
> Thankk You



From what I can tell from the pictures, I see a reverse warning light switch, a neutral start switch (next to the selector lever), and a signal generator for the speedometer.  Allison never sold the signal generator for the speedo.  There were several drive gears available in the MT647, one of which was a tone wheel.  The OEM purchased the driven gear assembly or signal generator for the speedo.  A lot of them were made by Airpax in Connecticut.  airpaxsensors.com
Changing the VSS shouldn't affect the downshifts at all.
I didn't see a modulator in the pictures.  That is what affects the downshifts.  It's usually connected to the engine throttle with a cable, or some of them were electric step modulators and some were actuated by air.  The cable modulator is best for shift quality and can be adjusted.  The modulator would be on the left side of the transmission just forward of the name plate.  This is the opposite side of the transmission from the selector.


----------



## dbarton291

hdtruck;85329 said:
			
		

> I have a allusion 654 that shifts into forward gears fine.  It has a delay into reverse when you first start it up, but when you shift from first into reverse it doesn't have a delay.  It is strong in both fwd and rev gears once it shifts.  Again when it is warmed up to seems to shift fine when going from fwd to rev and rev to fwd.  It is just out of neutral into rev when you first start it up cold.
> We changed the filter and the fluid is to correct level.  I am not sure but it may have stated to have this issue just after changing the filter.  What are your thoughts?



A lot of MTs had what we used to call morning sickness.  First thing in the morning there was a delay going from neutral to drive.  What type of oil did you put in it?


----------



## 1992monaco

Allison Man

Thank you again. I have an air modulator. I tested both signal generators and they appear to be working right. The concern about the signal generators was my speedometer is dead at first after about 3 miles does funny things on sweep the works fine. Test both signal generators(with drill) and they both produces a stable AC signal changing  as I change input speed. Once I got it out found the temp switch just above the cooler out line. While it is out I am going to do a fluid and filters change.


----------



## jmyweed

Hello Allison man, I'm running a 1999 Adventurer with a Allison MT643 trans connected to a 275 Cummins.
I am getting a intermittent banging while driving. this occurs at  low speeds 10-15 mph as well as high speeds 50-60 mph. hot or cold 
The trans has recently been serviced and the shift modulator was replaced by shop to correct complaint but it didn't stop. Any ideas as where to look now shop hours are expensive with an intermittent problem. Thanks


----------



## dbarton291

I assume by intermittent banging you mean sometimes you are getting a harsh shift.
What kind of modulator is in this vehicle?  Is it air, cable or electric?
How long have you had the vehicle?  Has it always done this?


----------



## ScottSpence

Allison Man,

  Great service you provide, I have an '04 4000MH.  Problem started when my alternator had a dead short, my unit started shuttering when shifting around 1500RPM, usually from 3rd up.  I assumed it was due to the battery voltage dropping.  I replaced the alternator and tried it...still doing it.   I changed the fuel filter to eliminate starvation, I checked and added fluid to the tranny.  I disconnected the chassis battery for an ECU reset.  The Unit is throwing the code 6340 "service brakes status input,failed on".  I cleared the code and tried again, re throws the code.  Only thing I haven't tried is clear the code, then disconnect the chassis batts. Any ideas what to try?


----------



## dbarton291

Disconnecting the battery does not reset the Allison ECU.  The adaptive values are written to an EEPROM on power down.  It doesn't require constant power.
When the alternator failed, it may have failed the ECU.

Anyway, this code means one of the two inputs for an input function auxiliary range inhibit is in a different state (on or off) from the other input for longer than two minutes.  The way to troubleshoot this is to plug in Allison DOC and see what two input wires are calibrated to control the service brake status switch.  Trace those wires to find out why one of them is either on when the other is off or vice versa.  You may not be able to do this on your own because you probably don't have access to DOC.  This code is self clearing if the switch status input returns to a proper state.

If there's no problem in the wiring for the service brake status switch, the electrical event created when the alternator failed may have failed the Allison ECU.


----------



## 20GOLD

Hello Allison man

I have a 1997 Country Coach with a 3060P will get stuck 3 to 4  4 to 5  5 to 6 may shift if you let out of throttle 
Thanks Don


----------



## dbarton291

20GOLD;86262 said:
			
		

> Hello Allison man
> 
> I have a 1997 Country Coach with a 3060P will get stuck 3 to 4  4 to 5  5 to 6 may shift if you let out of throttle
> Thanks Don



The first thing I would do, and the most likely cause, is make sure the engine is making its rated power and RPM to make those shifts.  
When you back off the throttle, the transmission uses a lower shift point.  So a vehicle with an engine not making rated HP and torque, or not making rated RPM can be forced to upshift by backing off the throttle.


----------



## 1992monaco

*Poster : *Hugh Turner


*Manufacturer: *Monaco


*Model: Signature* 40ft

*Year: *1992

*Production serial number: *28121

*Engine model: *CumminsL10

*Transmission: *Allison MT 647 with Stone Bennett shifter

*System(s):*Transmission shifter


*Problem and as much information as possible (what have you tried, when did it start, etc)*

I am working on getting the coach back on the road after 2 Â½ years down for the bad engine. Here is where I am at the used replacement engine is back in and have order the replacement driveshaft that the wrecker driver lost(long story). 


On the shift indicator in neutral it shows on bar in upper right hand corner. Coach will not start hear click up front. Jacks do not work. If I move the shifter manually on transmission the shift indicator show the right gear the backup camera comes on in reverse. Shift will not shift transmission. Have gone back and disconnected the neutral safety switch on transmission and jumpered with no change. I also disconnected the shifter plug  Battery voltage is good (12.9)




Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Hulkamaniac

Allison Man: I have an allison 1000 on a 2004 Chevy 2500HD Duramax with 180,000 miles. I had the dealership flush the system in May 13. I change the filter every oil change and just change the filter 5 days ago. All of a sudden, my reverse has a delay and then clunks into reverse, and my lower gears have an extremely elevated RPM before they clunk into gear too. Changed the filter in case I had a bad filter. It didn't help. What do you think?


----------



## BrewE2

Question - I have a 2009 American Coach DP with 425hp Cummins with a 3000MH Allison Trans. On our most recent trip we stopped to unhook our toad after about 450 miles, so we were shut-down for perhaps 20 minutes. When I restarted the coach and selected the "D" it would not go into gear. The display would indicate "6 N" I tried "D" "R" etc. no change, the "N" remained no matter what the selection. I released and reengaged the parking brake no change.  I shut down the coach waited about 30 seconds and restarted everything worked normally. Any thoughts on what could have caused this? TIA


----------



## Sumguy572

AllisonMan,

Been a fan for awhile but now I need some help if you could. I have a 2000 Bering Later to become Hyundai light duty landscape truck with a detroit 638 in line six cylinder and Allison AT542 with 57000 miles. I had no trouble with it but did have leak around pan gasket on Tranny one day in a hurry I over filled it by half quart to quart. I know but I did it somehow. Anyway didnt know it then so I drive about 3 miles and stop at local store for fuel with no issues get in to leave and its like the tranny was slipping badly could barely get away from the pump to go get other truck and trailered home. Cusing and crying as I had all my dreams in it of course and basically broke of course saw rebuild tranny and wanted to cry. 

Parked and ignored it for a week hoping it would fix itself....I know, i Know. But I begin to try to see if this time my non-knowledge and luck with automatic transmission has magically changed. Say stick to basics could be simple after warming found it over fulled and fixed that got on the net and found your site and new hope, Discovered limp mode and which I didn't know existed as the angels sing in my ears. Read all the forums twice and try several of the thing to clear codes I assume is from over fill. The Bering Truck Company had went defunct and they had no support so tried all combination suggested for any model and make here and off couple other sites. Nothing. Started ask around and got 3-4 service people to come out but their code machine would  connect to the plug in the Bering Truck.

Was told have to go to Allison problem is they are a long way from me and cost has prevented me doing it. Now trying to get it going again so fire it up and nothing now. Its like in neutral almost in reverse it will move some but engine rpm are very high and it just barely moves at all nothing forward. The truck has not ever lit an idiot light and it is analog/Mechanical speedo so no read out. I have tried all anyone has offered including burt goat offer on 3rd blood moon while naked. 

So I was wondering if you might be able to shed some light on the subject for me. I have had no hint of a problem and I just can believe it is much at all.

Here is a site I made with pictures and specs if needed I have it for sale and would much rather fix it and keep it because I will be giving it aweay with tranny like it is and when you tell folk I believe it is limp mode they look at you like of course it silly man and interest in it is gone except for parts and low ball offers/ In almost 5 years it has not has 3000 miles on it, just sad it a great truck I love it plz help.

https://plus.google.com/109890178587519094850/posts/CNVKFhosWH7

This is the sale ad I have made and has all the trucks specs and many pictures

Thanx AllisonMan


----------



## Sumguy572

AllisonMan said:


> Hi there. I have worked on Allison Transmissions for 27 years. If you have any questions, please post and I will check back once a week and try to answer them all. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## Paul Scott Hasson

AllisonMan said:


> Hi there. I have worked on Allison Transmissions for 27 years. If you have any questions, please post and I will check back once a week and try to answer them all. Thanks and have a great day!



Dear allison man,

I have a 01 bluebird 84 passenger bis with a m3060 tyranny, and I've read to use a dextron I I, and stay away from dextron III as it will be harmful to the seals. Would like to know your thoughts and Insitell.  Thankyou.


----------



## Sumguy572

Is this thread open or am I doing this wrong? Allison Man are you here?


----------



## Cindy Hendricks

I've reached out to AllisonMan, but as of yet I haven't had any luck in getting a response.  I'll keep trying and post an update when I know more.


----------



## Paul Scott Hasson

Well I called around andspoke to a allison certifies tech and the answer for my question was TranSynd  TES-295 stay away from dextron III for the


----------



## dbarton291

Yes.  TES-295 is the spec for the fluid you want to use.  There's lots of fluid out there that says things like "engineered to meet TES-295", but they aren't approved as TES-295 fluids.  You can go to www.allisontransmission.com and find all kinds of info on approved fluids.  They even have a fluid and filter change interval calculator you can use.


----------



## dbarton291

Paul Scott Hasson said:


> Dear allison man,
> 
> I have a 01 bluebird 84 passenger bis with a m3060 tyranny, and I've read to use a dextron I I, and stay away from dextron III as it will be harmful to the seals. Would like to know your thoughts and Insitell.  Thankyou.



 You are reading old information.  The specs for the approved fluids for your MD3060 are TES389 for mineral based fluid, and TES295 for synthetics.

Dexron II is no longer produced.  Dexron III can be found, but stick to the current TES spec markings and you won't have any problems.


----------



## Patrick Agin

Hi AllisonMan
I just bought 2 days ago a Safari Sahara 1996 (CAT 3126 and Allison transmission). When I drove it for the time, I noticed that sometimes, it's long before it shifts in 2nd (for example, after restarting at green light, it stays in 1st for what seems an abnormal long time, maybe 10 seconds and the shift to 2nd is not very smooth). I'm a newbie in the RV world, so I'm not sure if it's normal or not. Your lights will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## dbarton291

Generally, the shift points in the Allison are a function of output speed, operator selection and throttle position.  Temperature can have an effect, but only in certain extreme temperature ranges.  If it takes slightly longer to reach a shift point, there's usually an external cause like grade, throttle position, etc.  If there's a problem in the transmission you'll get a check transmission light on and a diagnostic code.  I wouldn't worry unless you get engine flaring between shifts or trouble codes or excessive fluid temperature.  Check the fluid hot and make sure it's got clean fluid and the level is OK.  You should be good to go.

This baby is 20 years old.  Just a few questions that may be helpful.  How many miles are on this unit?  When was the last time the transmission fluid and filters were changed?  Does it have a throttle position sensor for the transmission on it or is it a vehicle with a controller area network?


----------



## dbarton291

BrewE2 said:


> Question - I have a 2009 American Coach DP with 425hp Cummins with a 3000MH Allison Trans. On our most recent trip we stopped to unhook our toad after about 450 miles, so we were shut-down for perhaps 20 minutes. When I restarted the coach and selected the "D" it would not go into gear. The display would indicate "6 N" I tried "D" "R" etc. no change, the "N" remained no matter what the selection. I released and reengaged the parking brake no change.  I shut down the coach waited about 30 seconds and restarted everything worked normally. Any thoughts on what could have caused this? TIA



The display "6  N" indicates the TCM was thinking there was some inhibit in place preventing it from commanding the transmission into drive.  It knows you are asking for it, but it's saying "hey wait a minute, until you clear X condition I can't give you drive".
If you have to step on the brake to get gear, the switch may not have been closed all the way.  If it has a throttle position sensor for the transmission (probably not), the cable may have been pulled slightly out.  If it has a range inhibit for the leveling jacks, one of those switches may have been sticky.  Maybe the engine idle RPM was too  high for some reason.  It could be a lot of things.
Bottom line is, the computer thought some condition was present that was telling it it was not okay to command drive.


----------



## Patrick Agin

Thank you for your answer DBarton. My baby has 80K miles, vendor said last maintenance was 5000 miles ago (next in 4000 miles). For the throttle position sensor, it "seems" I have one (I found on the net the owner of a 95' Safari that talks about his TPS).


----------



## dbarton291

Patrick Agin said:


> Thank you for your answer DBarton. My baby has 80K miles, vendor said last maintenance was 5000 miles ago (next in 4000 miles). For the throttle position sensor, it "seems" I have one (I found on the net the owner of a 95' Safari that talks about his TPS).



OK.  One pretty common cause of what you described is the TPS cable being sticky and not always traveling with the throttle exactly.  Still could be a lot of other stuff, but that's generally pretty easy to check.


----------



## Patrick Agin

dbarton291 said:


> OK.  One pretty common cause of what you described is the TPS cable being sticky and always traveling with the throttle exactly.  Still could be a lot of other stuff, but that's generally pretty easy to check.


Thank you again DBarton! I'll ask my garage mechanic to check that TPS.


----------



## lazer man

Hi allisonman! My name is lance im new here.i posted a thread but i guess i should have came here?anyway im an rv/camper guy but have a issue with my work truck.93 ford f600 7.0litre  (429)75000 miles runs great serviced reg.a couple issues the may or may not be related?transmission at542,lucas grilling assisted brakes.sometimes truck will idle high when going from neutral to d.and at a steady 45 mph it will downshift u pshift downshift u pshift etc.until either let off accelerate or accelerate.it doesnt do this every time at that speed but normally.had truck 5 years done this whole time.a couple years ago i replaced bad vacuum hoses @ engine checked for leaks.also checked modulator on tranny found tube was rust and blocked.repaired the end and checked vacuum function of mod it was ok. (I depressed diaphragm while holding trans side port let off had suction).trans hasn't been serviced,truck is driven seasonal from may-oct maybe 20 mile trips.a few times monthly 60 miles @45 50 mph.i normally have someone else driving truck so ive kinda forgot about it.but im recently divorced and things have changed so i drive it more and obviously i noticed it again.im mechanically inclined just not familiar with the setup,engine vacuum,power steering,assisted brakes,transmission.what i mean to say is the transmission symptom related to a vacuum or pressure somewhere tied in that system?or are you going to say its isolated to a transmission part,control etc?sorry this is lengthy but wanted to be informative.this may be common to you.i just dont want it to all of the sudden be a major repair as now ill depend on it for livelihood lol.so one day i can enjoy my camper again which i have issues with in another thread ugh! Thank you much allisonman if can assist!


----------



## dbarton291

Please see my response in the other thread you posted this in.  Sure doesn't sound like it's necessarily a transmission issue.  I suspect you still have an engine vacuum or emission controls issue.


----------



## James S.

Robert G said:


> Allison Transmission Questions
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by AllisonMan_
> 
> Hi there. I have worked on Allison Transmissions for 27 years. If you have any questions, please post and I will check back once a week and try to answer them all. Thanks and have a great day!


Hello my name is James Shadrock.  
My question is regarding a 2007 Newmar Kountry Star motorhome with a 35 Cummins Engine with automatic transmission.   Is the trans cooler in the radiator or separator?  We have water in the transmission.  I think its a 3060 and trying to figure out how the water got there


----------



## BnBClark

I have a 2004 foretravel with Cummings and Allison 4000. On my trip to get it serviced the transmission temp got to 237 And would only drop to 230-235. Coolant temp was in the normal range 188-195. the trans temp usually stays in that range.  Highest I have ever seen it was 214.  Go to the service center and checked on the keypad and it showed normal.  No codes showed up either.  it seemed a little sluggish but seemed to shift ok.  Service center said the dipstick was way overfull. The color was reddish brown not like trans-syn. Didn’t seem to have any coolant  in it.  Coolant wasn’t low.  Decided to change all trans filters and put in new fluid.  They put in 8 gallons as usual dipstick showed high and the keypad showed 3 qts high.  Drained out the 3qts. Keypad showed ok but the dipstick was still high.  Drove 20 miles and the temp got to 215 and wouldn’t come down as would be expected with unit in neutral.  Fans were running in high all the time.  Usually they drop to low in a couple minutes after stopping. any help would be appreciated.  Thanks Bruce


----------



## Mraks

And what to do if you started to squeak heavily, especially when you are slowing down, is it normal?


----------

